# Did you shoot anything today ?



## Dub

Figured we could use a thread for sharing shooting fun.

I know we have some parents & grandparents having some great times on the range with their young students.

We also have folks trying out new ammo or working up a handload for one of their guns.


Rifles getting tuned up for deer season......shotguns being pattered for turkey....pig guns, too.



Did you do any training today?


Sporting clays ?


3-Gun ?


Plinking ?


Punching paper ?


----------



## SC Hunter

This is a great idea for a thread! So far the only thing I've shot is a few private messages to a guy on ODT trying to set up a trade. Hopefully we can set something up for this evening.


----------



## Mars

I'm recovering from neck surgery so it's going to be a couple months before I'm able to do any shooting. I have been able to do some reloading though!


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> This is a great idea for a thread! So far the only thing I've shot is a few private messages to a guy on ODT trying to set up a trade. Hopefully we can set something up for this evening.





  Hope it goes according to plan and ya'll both walk away feeling good about it.




Mars said:


> I'm recovering from neck surgery so it's going to be a couple months before I'm able to do any shooting. I have been able to do some reloading though!



Ouch.   Went though a little neck surgery of my own 3 years back. Reloading would have been a super hobby to have during that time.

I remember going out with a buddy to bust some clays.  I knew my neck wasn't ready when one of the stations tossed 'em overhead and I turned too quick & went up after it.....ouch.   I'm glad I went, though, as my friend was using an autoloader that his father left for him when he passed earlier that year. 

Neither of us go more than oncer or twice a year....so missing is something we have down to a routine. He broke out his dad's Beretta and couldn't hardly miss 'em.
Never seen anything like it.  



Hang in there & heal up.   Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## snooker1

Went "skills building" after work today, my goal was 10 rounds at 150 yards, 10 rounds 250 yards and 10 rounds at 350 yards. I got off 8 rounds before the first bolt of lightening and I called it a day. Browning X-Bolt 223.


----------



## Jester896

snooker1 said:


> Went "skills building" after work today, my goal was 10 rounds at 150 yards, 10 rounds 250 yards and 10 rounds at 350 yards. I got off 8 rounds before the first bolt of lightening and I called it a day. Browning X-Bolt 223.



you musta been lookin at the weather and not the target


----------



## snooker1

Jester896 said:


> you musta been lookin at the weather and not the target



The flyer was shot (1). No excuses, I looking forward to shooting all day and I think I was just a little to excited.

I shot a 3 inch dot at 150 yards, 4 inch dot at 250 yards and 6 inch dot at 350 yards and the goal is to stay in the dots at all three stations. It is just one of the drills I do once a week.


----------



## snooker1

Tuesdays drill was a moving and shooting drill (handgun). 6 Targets 3 total stations, (3) good guys and (3) bad guys they are mixed up, you have 2 seconds of face time at each station to define the threat and shoot, the threat could be one, both or none of the targets. Two of us ran this drill 6 or 7 times full speed at around 1500 hours with a heat index of around 108. At the end of the drill we set up two targets at 100 yards, set up our 22-250 rifle, Then we ran full speed 75 yards out, 75 yards back and proned out and had 3 seconds to load a round a shoot a metal target at 100 yards.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Just finished letting my little girl shoot my new AR...she dumped 30 rounds and wanted to keep going. Being new to AR’s, I had no idea they would be this fun to shoot. My daughter loves it too. We are about 70 rounds lighter now. Good times


----------



## transfixer

Not today,  but if I can manage it I'm going to the lease this weekend to do some shooting,  got a 7.62x39 AR I need to finish dialing in,  and need to put some rounds through my G23 and my CZp10s just to stay in practice.


----------



## Dub

snooker1 said:


> Went "skills building" after work today, my goal was 10 rounds at 150 yards, 10 rounds 250 yards and 10 rounds at 350 yards. I got off 8 rounds before the first bolt of lightening and I called it a day. Browning X-Bolt 223.



Do you give lessons ? 

I could use 'em.   8 rds at 150yds looks solid to me.




snooker1 said:


> Tuesdays drill was a moving and shooting drill (handgun). 6 Targets 3 total stations, (3) good guys and (3) bad guys they are mixed up, you have 2 seconds of face time at each station to define the threat and shoot, the threat could be one, both or none of the targets. Two of us ran this drill 6 or 7 times full speed at around 1500 hours with a heat index of around 108. At the end of the drill we set up two targets at 100 yards, set up our 22-250 rifle, Then we ran full speed 75 yards out, 75 yards back and proned out and had 3 seconds to load a round a shoot a metal target at 100 yards.



Tired me out just reading about the running. 

Just kidding.  Sounds like you worked in some stress to make it really test awareness, nerves, breathing and accuracy.






Mexican Squealer said:


> Just finished letting my little girl shoot my new AR...she dumped 30 rounds and wanted to keep going. Being new to AR’s, I had no idea they would be this fun to shoot. My daughter loves it too. We are about 70 rounds lighter now. Good times



Great fun, there. 


I don't know much about AR's.....only that ammo goes quickly and the grins last all day after shooting them.  






transfixer said:


> Not today,  but if I can manage it I'm going to the lease this weekend to do some shooting,  got a 7.62x39 AR I need to finish dialing in,  and need to put some rounds through my G23 and my CZp10s just to stay in practice.




Sounds like some good fun. 


Guys at work were discussing AR's in that round the other day.  Conversation was started when somebody mentioned wanting an AK.

You mentioned dialing in and staying in practice. 


I'm rusty on pretty much everything.  Dialing in is what I need to do soon with a couple hunting rifles and an AR pistol I picked up.

My hand-gunning is off.  Some from rust....some from needing some instruction to work on fundamentals.

I just hope we will all be able to source the ammo & components needed for our desired shooting.   



Ran a couple handguns to the range today for a rushed 100rd shakedown of each. The 9mm was my first time shooting.  This was 3rd time with the  .45.    If both continue to prove trouble free......plan is for both used for carry. 

25' on each.  Not carefully aimed...come up from a low ready & pull trigger as soon as front sight crosses target.

The 9mm has wider grip and longer trigger position.  Very natural handling. 

Looking forward to really getting familiar with the triggers in each.


----------



## Railroader

Had Grandboy out yesterday shooting his 410 at some horrid squirrel drawings I made on notebook paper...

He has a pretty good understanding that his gun is good to around 30 yards, before being uncertain of putting enough pellets in a tree rat...

Also let him shoot at a few pine cones up in trees, and he gets that altitude counts toward his 30 yard useful distance...

Sharp kid.


----------



## transfixer

The AR is one I put together a while back, mistakenly thought it would need a hvy buffer and xtra power spring,  it didn't !   I use adjustable gas blocks so now that I have went back to stock buffer and spring,  I've got to start over with the gas adjustment,   and then sight in the scope .   If it ends up shooting well,  which I believe it will,  then I will use it some for hunting this fall


----------



## georgia_home

Last weekend and this weekend, skeet. Did ok last Saturday... 

Picked up a 20g, used 870, just before Christmas last year. Really enjoying it. The texture of the grip is nice and aggressive. Tore a blister by the 2nd round. 

The shuck on the doubles is pretty quick. Forgot how much fun pumps and 20’s are.


----------



## Dub

Happy 4th Everyone.










Snuck over to the crowded indoor and ran 3 guns.....all are or will become carry weapons.

25' for everything today. No issues.

First up was the runt of the group.   This little alloy framed .45 is proving itself nicely.  100% reliable from day one & accurate when I do my part.








Two single shots from low-ready. An aimed 7rd mag run and then a slowly fired aimed 7rd mag.







Next was 51 rounds from the EDC X9. 






First mag was low-ready to center mass.  Next two mags low-ready to center mass (1 shot)  & to head (1 shot).






Finished off with 100rds of gubmint .45 action.  This one remains 100% reliable.  400 rds through it now.  Only bobble was a failure to lock back on empty slide on first outing...with new factory  mag first use.  Been using same mags for each session and no repeat issues of any kind.












First shot head shot & then chased it with remainder of mag.

Remainder were taken quickly at center mass....up from low-ready & chasing them.







Knocking the rust off and some trigger time is sure nice.


----------



## transfixer

Went out to grab a bite to eat and decided to drop in Academy Sports just to look around,  good thing I already have ammo to shoot ,  cause they didn't have anything but traditional deer rifle cartridges, some 17 and 22 mag  and shotgun shells !  

   Gun case probably had less than a dozen pistols,   half of them were revolvers,


----------



## Jester896

I fired my air stapler several times this afternoon


----------



## HarryO45

Firecrackers count?  No gunplay today, but I like the thread.  Lets keep it alive.


----------



## georgia_home

Three rounds of 5 stand today, and 3 rounds of skeet.

Fun, but 5 stand humiliates me.

Skeet, I do ok I guess. Usually between 20-23. Final round today was my first 25/25 in a couple years. 

A little warm by 10am. Pushing 95 as I got done


----------



## Dub

transfixer said:


> Went out to grab a bite to eat and decided to drop in Academy Sports just to look around,  good thing I already have ammo to shoot ,  cause they didn't have anything but traditional deer rifle cartridges, some 17 and 22 mag  and shotgun shells !
> 
> Gun case probably had less than a dozen pistols,   half of them were revolvers,




I stopped at the local Academy last week.  I wanted to look at scopes....trying to decide on reticle choices between a couple low budget models.

Ammo & guns were scarce. Some shotgun shells and some hunting rounds was about it. Guy at the counter said they were ordering all they could but was disappearing off the shelves.  





georgia_home said:


> Three rounds of 5 stand today, and 3 rounds of skeet.
> 
> Fun, but 5 stand humiliates me.
> 
> Skeet, I do ok I guess. Usually between 20-23. Final round today was my first 25/25 in a couple years.
> 
> A little warm by 10am. Pushing 95 as I got done




Sounds like a super morning....and you beat the heat as best you could.  

I'll say this...everytime I begin to gripe about the heat & humidity....I'll usually stop short and remember the mild winters. As a kid I used to love cold weather. Now....the only thing I appreciate it is the reduced snake & gator movement.  



Perfect shooting on the final round !!!!       Well done.  That'll have your fire stoked to get back out there next time.


----------



## georgia_home

Dub, Thinking of the Ron white skit, about the wife and the thermostat.

Definitely made the right choice in my mrs. We’re both polar bears. Not crazy about any heat, and don’t mind the cold a bit. We can always put cloths on.

Thank god! I don’t have Ron’s money to pay for those divorces. 



Dub said:


> I stopped at the local Academy last week.  I wanted to look at scopes....trying to decide on reticle choices between a couple low budget models.
> 
> Ammo & guns were scarce. Some shotgun shells and some hunting rounds was about it. Guy at the counter said they were ordering all they could but was disappearing off the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a super morning....and you beat the heat as best you could.
> 
> I'll say this...everytime I begin to gripe about the heat & humidity....I'll usually stop short and remember the mild winters. As a kid I used to love cold weather. Now....the only thing I appreciate it is the reduced snake & gator movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect shooting on the final round !!!!       Well done.  That'll have your fire stoked to get back out there next time.


----------



## Dub

georgia_home said:


> Dub, Thinking of the Ron white skit, about the wife and the thermostat.
> 
> Definitely made the right choice in my mrs. We’re both polar bears. Not crazy about any heat, and don’t mind the cold a bit. We can always put cloths on.
> 
> Thank god! I don’t have Ron’s money to pay for those divorces.







Ron White is hilarious for certain......and agreement on glad I've never gone the divorce route.  I am very, very fortunate in having a loving wife of the past 25+ years.  She is amazing.   We are at odds on the temperature thing, though.

At 51 I'm now feeling the effects of arthritis in the knee joints & spine.  Imagine it'll be something I'd best get acquainted with.....ain't making friends with it, mind you....just figuring out how to maneuver 'round for fun stuff & working.  70+ degrees feels best.

My wife's cancer meds have her going through random hot flashes and in general not  enjoying summer temps.  Typing this from the recliner now & wearing long pants.  Cold enough to hang up elk in this house.       No complaints, though, extremely grateful that the meds are working wonderfully & fighting that evil mess.

Looking forward to this afternoon's grilling.  I'll huddle around the grill & thaw out.


----------



## notnksnemor

Loaded a little hot....


----------



## frankwright

I got up at 4 am, met up with two friends and drove almost 1 1/2 hours to Dawsonville to join 68 like minded individuals ion an IDPA match.
Early start was to try to beat the heat but by the time I finished seven stages it was pretty warm out but I had a good time!


----------



## SC Hunter

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Loaded a little hot....


I laughed when I watched that! That little tube is stout if it held up to that! If you could anchor it down in the back of a truck or something bb's would clear a street in a heartbeat!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I got up at 4 am, met up with two friends and drove almost 1 1/2 hours to Dawsonville to join 68 like minded individuals ion an IDPA match.
> Early start was to try to beat the heat but by the time I finished seven stages it was pretty warm out but I had a good time!


----------



## Jester896

I started to shoot my mouth off...but held up...well a little anyway..


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I started to shoot my mouth off...but held up...well a little anyway..



I hear ya.

I have to keep my filter activated at work....now more than ever.  It seems that anything that is said can potentially be offensive to someone.

Looking forward to the years ahead, Lord willing, when retirement arrives and I’ll reserve the filter just for Sundays. 

Not saying it’s the right way to be....it’s just where I’m at.  Tired of these foolish liberals everywhere.


----------



## snooker1

Browning X-Blot 308 at 150 and 250 yards. Glock 27 at 7 yards, 2 shots in 3 seconds on a buzzer from the holster.


----------



## Dub

Hit the busy indoor range this afternoon to get some trigger time with this pistola pair: 


Ran another 100rd through the .45 Baer @ 8 yds.  Gun hs 500 rds of 230gr ball through it without problems.  On the first shooting it didn't lock the slide back on empty with one of the new LB mags.  No further incident. 






16rd string running swiftly. 






Looking forward to changing to thicker grips when I take it down for good cleaning. 



Ran the target back to 25yd.   First magazine ever fired through the gun.  Running the popup irons.   Blurred & sweaty safety glasses left me wanting to slap the red dot on their pronto.   Maybe by next Friday's session.







I'm pleased with the VZ grip & rail covers. Great traction with sweat & oil.  Rail covers also help when the rail temp heated up from round count.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Looking forward to changing to thicker grips when I take it down for good cleaning.



have you checked out the new Fall Out texture?  I have been wanting to try out a thinner profile grip on one of mine...maybe when I work on the Rock Island...I did order the thin S/A magwell for it


----------



## Dub

I haven’t seen the fall out pattern yet.

The G10 world has new stuff coming out constantly.  

I have a set of cocobolo grips for this one waiting on me to swap out when I get it cleaned up.


----------



## snooker1

No trigger time today, but I did spend a couple hours alone in the workshop cleaning what I shot during the week and listening to a little Don Williams.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I have a set of cocobolo grips for this one waiting on me to swap out when I get it cleaned up.



won't you need to change the bushings too?

I got some trigger time today...my right arm feels like the brother in 50 First Dates


----------



## Jester896

I got some trigger time today...my right arm feels like the brother in 50 First Dates


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> won't you need to change the bushings too?
> 
> I got some trigger time today...my right arm feels like the brother in 50 First Dates




Yep.   Mighty small package from Challis came this week.


----------



## Jester896

did you get a staking tool?...you can borrow mine if you need to


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> did you get a staking tool?...you can borrow mine if you need to


Much appreciated.  I think I’m in good shape.  Picked up one of the Challis tools with that order.   I’m hoping it will make easy work of the removal.

My biggest issue is not being able to find the grips I want to use.  They are buried somewhere in the spare bedroom where I’ve been stashing reloading gear while we made decisions during house shopping.


----------



## georgia_home

Well, something like 25 years, had a little hiccup in the 5 stand yesterday. Well over 15k rounds on this puppy, and a little malfunction. Hello, Brownells...

Switched to the 870/20g for the remainder of the day.

Beautiful day out though.


----------



## snooker1

Been a few months since I shot the revolver so I used it as a finger workout. Tried a few different loads with the 223.


----------



## Railroader

Explained a shotshell to The Kid today, by dissecting it backward from the crimp.

Then I let him fire the cap in the ol' Savage 94 20 gauge I got for my 8th Christmas...


----------



## Railroader

Function checked a Remington 870 Express youth model I bought today, after finding a few cases of 20 ga shells in the shed while hunting for something else...

Haven't had a 20 in years, except my ol single shot.  Ain't real sure how I came to have all that ammo, but The Kid will enjoy it soon as his arms get a little longer...lol


----------



## Jester896

tested the difference between small pistol primers and small pistol magnum primers in a S&W 1911 in 9mm.  With the same powder charge of CFEPistol you get about 50fps difference according to the Lab Radar.


----------



## Mauser

First kill with the canik tp9sf elite mowing around fields today


----------



## pacecars

I said I would stop but I can’t help myself. I am trying to buy a Winchester Model 54 in .250-3000 Savage


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Do you give lessons ?
> 
> I could use 'em.   8 rds at 150yds looks solid to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired me out just reading about the running.
> 
> Just kidding.  Sounds like you worked in some stress to make it really test awareness, nerves, breathing and accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great fun, there.
> 
> 
> I don't know much about AR's.....only that ammo goes quickly and the grins last all day after shooting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like some good fun.
> 
> 
> Guys at work were discussing AR's in that round the other day.  Conversation was started when somebody mentioned wanting an AK.
> 
> You mentioned dialing in and staying in practice.
> 
> 
> I'm rusty on pretty much everything.  Dialing in is what I need to do soon with a couple hunting rifles and an AR pistol I picked up.
> 
> My hand-gunning is off.  Some from rust....some from needing some instruction to work on fundamentals.
> 
> I just hope we will all be able to source the ammo & components needed for our desired shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran a couple handguns to the range today for a rushed 100rd shakedown of each. The 9mm was my first time shooting.  This was 3rd time with the  .45.    If both continue to prove trouble free......plan is for both used for carry.
> 
> 25' on each.  Not carefully aimed...come up from a low ready & pull trigger as soon as front sight crosses target.
> 
> The 9mm has wider grip and longer trigger position.  Very natural handling.
> 
> Looking forward to really getting familiar with the triggers in each.


Nice! I love my EDC


----------



## bullgator

Took the 6 Dasher to chronograph some loads yesterday. With the Magnetospeed attached to the barrel, these 25 shots were 1.18”. Thats 5 different loads, 4 different bullets, 3 different powders, and 3 different primers. I wasn’t shooting for groups, just data. These are shots 251-275 thru this rifle.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1028785View attachment 1028786Took the 6 Dasher to chronograph some loads yesterday. With the Magnetospeed attached to the barrel, these 25 shots were 1.18”. Thats 5 different loads, 4 different bullets, 3 different powders, and 3 different primers. I wasn’t shooting for groups, just data. These are shots 251-275 thru this rifle.




Amazing !!!!


----------



## oldfella1962

I went to an indoor range yesterday with my adult son who is a military vet like myself, and he has only fired 9 mils, shotguns and M16/M4 and whatnot. He's never fired a revolver before. We had a ball! I bought a .22 single action revolver a few days ago and I forgot just how much fun shooting can be. He was very impressed with how much better he can shoot with the .22 revolver than a 9 mil. That and not having to clear jams makes revolver shooting in general more reliable and safe.


----------



## bullgator

oldfella1962 said:


> I went to an indoor range yesterday with my adult son who is a military vet like myself, and he has only fired 9 mils, shotguns and M16/M4 and whatnot. He's never fired a revolver before. We had a ball! I bought a .22 single action revolver a few days ago and I forgot just how much fun shooting can be. He was very impressed with how much better he can shoot with the .22 revolver than a 9 mil. That and not having to clear jams makes revolver shooting in general more reliable and safe.


What .22 revolver did you buy?


----------



## georgia_home

I am gonna cheat. Well, make it more flexible anyway. 

The local county range has a near world class facility. Or pretty close, especially for shotgun stuff. With the COVID, they were locked down like everywhere else... EXCEPT!

They have a special self access / self service program that lets you in even when the place is closed. Anyway, free application and free card. Just pay for targets like normal. $6.75/round for trap or skeet. 

So the regular hours are FSS 7a-11a only. It is 100 by 11 this time of year, but summer will end. 

So with the program card you get daylight access every day or week, even on days that would been closed pre COVID as well as current COVID hours.

I am thinking this could get expensive! But it does open things up a little.

Shooting Saturday morning and will pick up the card and prepay for some targets. Even have some sporting clay targets in my pocket from last year. Maybe wait for some cooler weather to enjoy those.


----------



## Longbeard1975

I picked up a Springfield Armory XD  for the wife. My EDC is a Sig P320 in.45. The SA is a full size 4” barrel, I do not like a compact or anything shorter than 4”. 
     The guy I bought it from had never even shot it?  I really like this weapon. The factory sites were dead on and it handles well. Shot about a 100 rounds of the Winchester FMJ and about 20 of the Underwood extreme defense +P 90 grain which is what she’ll be carrying. I did a lot of research on these loads and they have actually impressed me in the 9mm. I’m a .die hard 45 guy ,bigger is better type but these bullets are the real deal. I’ve seen the drywall tests the gel etc. My brother works at a auto body shop and had an old truck door with window. 
I wanted to know what these bullets  would do if you have to shoot thru your window at an assailant when there’s no time to roll down the window and driving away is not an option. Results thru the window and in the target with no problem. I’d not hesitate to take a shot with the target anywhere from point blank to 10 feet. You will eat some glass and it will be loud but it can do the job. I’ve seen the same test done with hollow points and the bullets fragmented and hitting a target beyond the window was iffy at best. Thru door panel was like cardboard with bullets staying on target. 
     Steady shots were accurate as expected and quick 3-4 round bursts all stayed in the kill zone. I’m not changing to a 9mm but for a woman or recoil sensitive with the right ammo it will suffice. Underwood has a 10% discount for Veterans and like 8$ shipping.


----------



## Jester896

Longbeard1975 said:


> I’m not changing to a 9mm but for a woman or recoil sensitive with the right ammo it will suffice.



dang! last I checked I wasn't a women...or recoil sensitive.


----------



## Longbeard1975

Jester896 said:


> dang! last I checked I wasn't a women...or recoil sensitive.


Cool. So what .45 you carrying?


----------



## Jester896

after a very long time I stopped carrying my Ultra Raptor and started carrying various 9s.  I even have a 1911 in 9mm


----------



## Dub

Longbeard1975 said:


> Cool. So what .45 you carrying?



9mm 5” 1911
9mm commander
9mm cco 
Wilson Combat EDC X9 (9mm)
Beretta M92 9mm

5” .45acp 1911
Commander .45acp
cco .45acp

5” 10mm 1911 railed or unrailed

It just depends on whichever I’m feeling on a given day as to which gets carried.


----------



## Railroader

I was gonna run a box thru my pair of Taurus G2C vehicle pistols, and swap out the ammo...

Way too danged hot outside.  Maybe early in the morn...


----------



## Longbeard1975

Jester896 said:


> dang! last I checked I wasn't a women...or recoil sensitive.


Hope you did not take offense. I know grown men that hunt deer with .243s and Turkeys with .410s. It is a brave new world we live in were anything is accepted. I’m just one of them dang ol country white boys that never consider anyone’s “feelings” ...ever. Good news is in 40 years we will be all gone, you just have to ignore our terrible manors and wait is out. ?


----------



## B. White

Longbeard1975 said:


> I picked up a Springfield Armory XD  for the wife. My EDC is a Sig P320 in.45. The SA is a full size 4” barrel, I do not like a compact or anything shorter than 4”.
> .



I ran across a new XDM compact 45 with the 3.8 barrel a couple of years ago cheaper than the local places were selling used ones for.  My wife shoots it a good bit and is good with it.  Replace the 9 rd mag with the 13 rd and I would consider it full size.  Been a good little gun for the money.


----------



## Jester896

Longbeard1975 said:


> Hope you did not take offense.


 I got a little snowy for a nanosecond...BTW...I would put a deer's eye out in a second with a .243


----------



## Longbeard1975

Jester896 said:


> I got a little snowy for a nanosecond...BTW...I would put a deer's eye out in a second with a .243


??


----------



## Jester896

I convalesced a little today....and these fell in my lap


----------



## SC Hunter

I shot about a 100 pound sow with a .17 this afternoon while we were picking up clothes for a kid spending the night with us. One of my step sons friends rode home with us from a ball tournament and we stopped by their house. We rode in my truck and I keep that gun in there year round. As we pulled in the pig was standing under a corn feeder about 100 yards off. Little buddy said shoot it my daddy hates those things. ? no pictures as dad was pulling in behind us and we loaded her up to haul off. Little 17 grain v max is trouble.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Went to the range with a couple of my students today. We shot multiple firearms for three solid hours. It was a ton of fun. When the boys were shooting my Finnish m91, I told them it was dead on at every range no sight adjustment was necessary. They laughed and laughed until they shot that beauty and found the old man was telling the truth. Yes I know it sounds crazy and those boys were flabbergasted. One of the great mysteries.


----------



## Railroader

Shot my .350s this morning, a BCA AR, and Axis Compact Youth...

Couldn't remember for the life of me if they were sighted or not...

They are, and were all along...

The price you pay for getting old, and having too many toys, I guess...


----------



## Railroader

Also got out the Hawken this evening, and shot up about 5-6 oz. of 3f...

Report is in the MZ forum.


----------



## pacecars

Longbeard1975 said:


> Hope you did not take offense. I know grown men that hunt deer with .243s and Turkeys with .410s. It is a brave new world we live in were anything is accepted. I’m just one of them dang ol country white boys that never consider anyone’s “feelings” ...ever. Good news is in 40 years we will be all gone, you just have to ignore our terrible manors and wait is out. ?


my Turkey gun is a 28 gauge O/U, I shoot deer with everything from a .223 to a .45-110 and soon to be a .50-90, for most of my life I have carried a 10mm of some sort daily but have recently switched to a Wilson Combat EDC X9. I never cared for a 9mm until I got this gun. Lots of nice choices in 9mm ammo. I would still like to try a .50 GI though


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I convalesced a little today....and these fell in my lap
> View attachment 1029610





Unicorns !!!!!!!!


----------



## georgia_home

More skeet yesterday. Found my ou shoots a little high left on the pattern board.


----------



## Railroader

Yep, six squirrels...see the small game forum.


----------



## ChidJ

Shot with this sweet little wheel gun today. S&W 329PD. Been carrying this most of the time this year. Only run one cylinder at a time though and have shot maybe 200 rounds (all full house 44 mag) through it this year. Too much hand punishment. The steel target is what I shot. I’ve had this particular target for about 10 years now; since I was a wee private in the army. Dragged it out to the desert many times. Lots of fun memories made all the way across the country and back again.That revolver weighs about the same as my Glock 29 without a magazine in it


----------



## Dub

ChidJ said:


> Shot with this sweet little wheel gun today. S&W 329PD. Been carrying this most of the time this year. Only run one cylinder at a time though and have shot maybe 200 rounds (all full house 44 mag) through it this year. Too much hand punishment. The steel target is what I shot. I’ve had this particular target for about 10 years now; since I was a wee private in the army. Dragged it out to the desert many times. Lots of fun memories made all the way across the country and back again.View attachment 1036958View attachment 1036959That revolver weighs about the same as my Glock 29 without a magazine in it




Nothing but love for the .44RemMag from me.   Such a sweet round for all sorts of shooting....hunting, plinkstering & even social work.


That being said, full house loads in that thang would be like shaking hands with a devil.     


I’ll bet it carries much better than my smallest.44, though.  You’ve got the right grips on her.  I like those sights, too.  The trigger is known greatness.

Fun gun.


----------



## georgia_home

Funny what you learn about people.

Went shooting the last two weekends. My shooting buddy and I.

There’s an older guy there. Looks to be maybe 80ish. My shooting partner is 72. Ima young spry Mid 50. 

Any, we’ve see each other for years, on the skeet field  exchange pleasantries and stuff. Talk shooting, politics, stuff. 

The things you learn. Buddy is viet nam marine get, ex aerospace guy. The older guy, bolegged like crazy is ex mil and use to work at the nuke test sites out west. Anyway....

Shot 4 rounds of skeet last week and 2 this week. 100’ by 10am and still beautiful!

Just be sure to be in the car by 10!

Didn’t shoot too well. But it was fun!


----------



## ChidJ

Dub said:


> Nothing but love for the .44RemMag from me.   Such a sweet round for all sorts of shooting....hunting, plinkstering & even social work.
> 
> 
> That being said, full house loads in that thang would be like shaking hands with a devil.
> 
> 
> I’ll bet it carries much better than my smallest.44, though.  You’ve got the right grips on her.  I like those sights, too.  The trigger is known greatness.
> 
> Fun gun.



The wood grips it came with... not sure why. They look nice but the exposed frame in the rear punishes the webbing of the hand. The larger grips that wrap around the back are much better.

The recoil is a bit overstated online, though. Just a tad harsher than the short barrel 460 mag. Still waiting to get my hands on a 360PD to see which is worse


----------



## Nimrod71

Yes.  Went to Bullard Creek range and shot rifles with four friends this morning.  I haven't shot my 700 - 308 Sniper in over two years.  I was surprised I was shooting against two 6.5 CM and 6 mm CM and two 223, I had two three shot groups at one inch.  My friends targets looked better but they were shooting smaller rifles.


----------



## frankwright

I took my AR .223 to the range today. I am going to shoot an indoor carbine match and had not shot the .223 in quite a while. I have been shooting the AR9 9mm a lot lately!
USPSA had left all their stages set up from last week till this week's 3 gun match. You can shoot in the bay as long as you don't move or damage any walls or props.
I shot all kinds of different targets from close in to a little farther. I had to get my holdover straight in my head so I could hit targets from 7 to 25 yards too.
Nice cool morning with a little breeze.


----------



## heggy

My best stage of the day at the Light Rifle match. Shot an 87 after missing the sighting target with my first shot.  Thank goodness for the alibi!
No need to show the other 5 stages. They were not as nice.


----------



## Nimrod71

Trying to get my grove back.  I have not been shooting much the past few years because of prices and shortages of reloading components.  Well I have started back by putting a Magpul stock on my heavy 6.  The original stock was a laminated wood that just didn't feel right, to slick.  I held a Bergara with a Magpul a while back and I liked the way it fit.  I had put a Vortex HST 6 - 24 on it last year but I just couldn't get it to group which I blamed on the slick stock.  Well I carried the 6 out yesterday and put some rounds down the 100 yard range.  I was impressed with how much better the rifle handled and it showed on the target as well.  Three shots in small clover leaf and 5 you could cover with a quarter.  I pulled two shots off, or that's my story.  I also fired up my M24 an burned up a few rounds with it.  I haven't shot this rifle in years, it still shoots great, it shoots better than I can hold it.  Now I am off to the loading bench for an afternoon of work.


----------



## bullgator

ChidJ said:


> Shot with this sweet little wheel gun today. S&W 329PD. Been carrying this most of the time this year. Only run one cylinder at a time though and have shot maybe 200 rounds (all full house 44 mag) through it this year. Too much hand punishment. The steel target is what I shot. I’ve had this particular target for about 10 years now; since I was a wee private in the army. Dragged it out to the desert many times. Lots of fun memories made all the way across the country and back again.View attachment 1036958View attachment 1036959That revolver weighs about the same as my Glock 29 without a magazine in it


That with a stout 44 Special load would be sweet.


----------



## bullgator

I’ve never had success getting accuracy with Barnes bullets. I decided to try one more time. This is the .284 120gr. TTSX in my 7mm-08 Remington LVSF.

Rl15 on left at about .480 and CFE 223 at .380 for 3 shots.


----------



## Jester896

yeah...you snatched one of those...looks like my work


----------



## frankwright

Yes, I shot an IDPA match in Tallapoosa today. It was pretty dang hot and humid.
Canik TPDSFX show great I did not. 19 out of 35 but heck I am old and fat!


----------



## sbroadwell

Took a silhouette target out in the yard and shot 23 rounds through the 1911. Mainly looking for an excuse to clean it, lol. I love cleaning guns, even more fun than making fishing rods.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> I’ve never had success getting accuracy with Barnes bullets. I decided to try one more time. This is the .284 120gr. TTSX in my 7mm-08 Remington LVSF.
> 
> Rl15 on left at about .480 and CFE 223 at .380 for 3 shots.View attachment 1038183





Encouraging.  Gotta be glad you gave 'em anther chance.


How was the velocity on those  ?


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Encouraging.  Gotta be glad you gave 'em anther chance.
> 
> 
> How was the velocity on those  ?


I haven’t run them over a chrono yet, but since they shoot I’ll do it now. It’s only a 20” barrel so I’m guessing around 2850.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> Yes, I shot an IDPA match in Tallapoosa today. It was pretty dang hot and humid.
> Canik TPDSFX show great I did not. 19 out of 35 but heck I am old and fat!





Good for you, boss.

Getting out there and having fun.


----------



## bullethead

Took my new Tikka T3X Hunter in .260 Rem out to the range today with handloads to see what it will do.
Its a keeper!
Range 100yds.
143gr ELDx
1st shot was a fouling shot with cold clean bore, next three grouped nicely.

2nd load was 130gr Sierra GK hpbt.
Same deal. One fouling shot and 3 in a ragged hole.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> Took my new Tikka T3X Hunter in .260 Rem out to the range today with handloads to see what it will do.
> Its a keeper!
> View attachment 1038697Range 100yds.
> 143gr ELDx
> 1st shot was a fouling shot with cold clean bore, next three grouped nicely.
> View attachment 1038698
> 2nd load was 130gr Sierra GK hpbt.
> Same deal. One fouling shot and 3 in a ragged hole.
> View attachment 1038700




Very nice !!!!!

Nice tight groups with those loads.

Stainless fluted barrel & wood stock look sharp, too.


----------



## ucfireman

Shot at 50 rounds of 5 stand clays, hit about 7-8 maybe, may try a different choke. I am not a gun enthusiast and only shoot a few times a year. May start shooting more, it was embarrassing today.


----------



## Dub

sbroadwell said:


> Took a silhouette target out in the yard and shot 23 rounds through the 1911. Mainly looking for an excuse to clean it, lol. I love cleaning guns, even more fun than making fishing rods.





I'm jealous.....walking out into the backyard and doing target work with a 1911 would be more fun for me than having a fishing pond out back.   Wouldn't scoff at either.


I'd want some steel targets in the worst way.  Big fun !!!






ucfireman said:


> Shot at 50 rounds of 5 stand clays, hit about 7-8 maybe, may try a different choke. I am not a gun enthusiast and only shoot a few times a year. May start shooting more, it was embarrassing today.




Good for you.   Keep after and go more often.   You could be busting them quick with some good instruction.  



I know the feeling of missing.  I'm not a shotgunner and it becomes evident at the first  station, lol.

Doesn't change the fact that it's very, very fun.  One of these days I'm going to take a buddy up on some shooting lessons and start going with his sporting clays group.  Looks like a super replacement for golf.     All that's missing is the free time.  It's on my list of fun stuff to get into, though.


----------



## ChidJ

Y’all are brave to go out shooting. It’s getting to be about the most expensive thing to do. 

I went and shot some 38s and 357s from the stash and looked in the ammo can.... looked a little low. No problem, I thought. Time to go buy another case.

WRONG. I can hardly find anything in 38 or 357 that isn’t nearly a dollar a round. Ludicrous


----------



## tr21

ChidJ said:


> Y’all are brave to go out shooting. It’s getting to be about the most expensive thing to do.
> 
> I went and shot some 38s and 357s from the stash and looked in the ammo can.... looked a little low. No problem, I thought. Time to go buy another case.
> 
> WRONG. I can hardly find anything in 38 or 357 that isn’t nearly a dollar a round. Ludicrous


are you crazy? even if you can find ammo the prices are crazy! i'm hording what i have for the Big Igloo. that's when you'll need every round you can get your hands on !


----------



## sbroadwell

Dub - as for shooting steel, I've thought about it. I can't just shoot in any direction, though, only three places where I have a good backstop. About the longest shooting distance I can get at either of those places is 12-15 yards. I've been worried about richochets coming back and hitting me at those ranges. I don't have any experience with steel. Is this something to worry about? I shot at a silhouette target the other day. Usually, I just preing off smaller targets and tape them to a piece of cardboard. Or, the most fun of all, shoot at Coke cans. That's in my heritage, grew up doing that.

And, I'm still pretty good on target ammo for .45, 9mm and .357. Bought 500 of each recently at GA Arms, and the price wasn't too bad.


----------



## ChidJ

@sbroadwell if you get steel targets made by a reputable company, you don’t have to worry about ricochets as long as you set them up the way they are designed to be. Once you get within 10 yards, you will get little chunks of jacket that sometimes fling back at you, especially with rifle rounds (No manufacturers recommend shooting steel with rifles at 10 yards). I’ve had some little superficial cuts from shooting from maybe 5 yards but as long as you wear eye protection, you’ll be fine.

None of what I’ve said applies to a situation where you are shooting pots and pans and misc metal garbage. Then it’s anyone’s guess what the projectile will do.


----------



## sbroadwell

ChidJ said:


> @sbroadwell if you get steel targets made by a reputable company, you don’t have to worry about ricochets as long as you set them up the way they are designed to be. Once you get within 10 yards, you will get little chunks of jacket that sometimes fling back at you, especially with rifle rounds (No manufacturers recommend shooting steel with rifles at 10 yards). I’ve had some little superficial cuts from shooting from maybe 5 yards but as long as you wear eye protection, you’ll be fine.
> 
> None of what I’ve said applies to a situation where you are shooting pots and pans and misc metal garbage. Then it’s anyone’s guess what the projectile will do.


 
Thanks. I wouldn’t shoot miscellaneous metal things. I’ll do some Googling on steel targets.


----------



## Dub

Ricochet can be a concern at short range with steel targets.    

Please make sure you read the use & setup instructions fore each type of target.


----------



## Railroader

After owning it for 20 years or more, I put a scope on my T/C Omega, and sighted her in at 100 yds...Thread in MZ forum if interested.


----------



## Railroader

My big ol' brother in law bring me three deer rifles to sight in today...


----------



## Nimrod71

My friends and I had our Sunday morning shoot out today.  I used my 6 mm Rem 700 Varmint 308 Win Howa.  In the 6 mm I tried some Sie 107, this is the first time I used a bullet this heavy in 6 mm.  I know the rifling is not right for the bullet but i wanted to just try it and see how it would do.  I was surprised at 100 yds. the shots were about 3 inches low.  It had about a 2 1/2 group which was not good but I didn't think it that bad for my first load.  Oh well, I have got something to work on.  I also fired the rifles pet load. Sie 85 gr. HPBT.  Fired 5 shots 1/2 inch group.

The Howa was what I really wanted to work out.  I bought this rifle last year for a rainy day and truck/ATV rifle.  I don't like my favorite rifles getting rained on and beat up.  I have been wanting to try the Sie 165 HPBT just for something different.  The rifle shot better than expected.  The 5 shot group was about 2 inches low and 2 inch spread.  Not bad I thought for my first load.  The rifle is sighted in for 150 Sie. Pro Hunters but I caught Speer 150's on sale and I had to buy them so I loaded up 10 to try out.  The load impressed me, they were on target with about a 1 inch spread.  I will be trying them on deer in a few days.


----------



## bullethead

I loaded some ammo for my Son to try in his new Tikka Roughtech 6.5 Creedmoor.
He was behind the trigger.
The 143 ELDX on the right target was outstanding.


----------



## Railroader

Sight checked several deer rifles today... It's nice to shoot em once, and know they are ready for the season.

Calibers included were:
.30-'06
.444
.30-30
.44 mag
.350L

My .308s are sitting the bench this year...


----------



## HughW2

Checked my 6.5 CM. It is ready.


----------



## Nimrod71

I had a good day, got everything I want done.  Started by going to town to pay bills and to early vote.  Didn't make the vote, at 9 a.m. I counted 79 people in line, went back and hour later and the line was a full city block lone, I'll go t  omorrow.  

Now back to the house load the truck and head to gun club.  Today I am preparing for shooting deer and finishing up siting in my 6 mm Rem sniper rifle.  Along with the Sniper I carried my new deer rifle, Howa 308 and new truck rifle Savage 11 in 223.  I put a Bushnell Engage 6 X 24 X 50 on the Sniper and got it on the paper Sunday, but I ran out of bullets so I had to load more and try to finish up.  I finished it today and let me tell you, the rifle shoots better than I do.  It will put 3 shots in the same hole.

The Howa I have sited in and I just wanted to make sure it was still on, and it was.  For what they cost Howa rifles are really good.  The one I have is a combo model that came with a Vortex scope.  I didn't expect it to shoot very well.  Let me tell you it shoots good, 3 shots make a perfect clover leaf at 100 yds.

Now the Savage is a good little rifle.  I have plenty of 223 brass, and bullets are cheap and it doesn't use a lot of powder.  Anyway I have gotten it pretty well on target if I can just decide which bullet I want to use, 55 - 60 - 65 grain.  Today I shoot 55 grain Sierra BlitzKings over MR 2520.  Two shots would touch and the third I would pull off.  I shot this three times, the first two shots would touch and the third I would pull off.  Well there is tomorrow.

Back home I got out my T/C 44 mag. for a few shots.  I plan on hunting with it some this year so I thought i better check it out.  I haven't shot the think in over 10 years.. The ammo I shot today is dated Feb. 20, 2001  Let me tell you it still works and works good.  I won me a steak dinner with the first shot.  The load is a full load of Win. 296 with Hornady 240 XTP.  I shot all 50 rounds, yes my fingers, hand and wriest and elbow hurts, but its  a good hurt.  Time to load um back up.

Well takes my day of shooting.  6 mm - 12 rds.,  308 - 10 rds., 223 - 20 rds., 44 mag. - 50 rds.


----------



## deerslayer357

Shot a 3 shot group of 7/08 to make sure it was sighted in for deer season-  it was.
Shot 3-3 shot groups with the ar-15 to see how it groups a new round- not completely satisfied.  Best I can get this rifle to group with store bought  milspec ammo so far is about 3” at 100 yards


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Shot a nice antelope buck with the 243 on Saturday (does that count?) 390 yards with a straight 6x scope. Quite a bit farther than I like to shoot, but it worked out OK.


----------



## SC Hunter

This morning I shot my buddys 7mm-08's two different rifles and a 308 of his that was mine and we traded guns. Their all still good from last year as we suspected. 

I'm shooting my 7mm-08 and 243 this week sometime to just reconfirm zero. I also have a 30-30 and 30-06 I need to check. I believe the 30-06 is off because I shot a pig with it a while back and hit high and back from where I was aiming. We shall find out soon. 

I'm really interested in a 350 legend for the kids for some reason, really been eyeballing another encore frame and legion barrel or a Ruger American.


----------



## bullgator

Shooting now at Talladega CMP.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Shooting now at Talladega CMP. View attachment 1045217




That looks like serious fun !!!!  




Shooting for fun/practice or are you competing in an event ?


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> That looks like serious fun !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting for fun/practice or are you competing in an event ?


On vacation and I brought a rifle along. Electronic scoring at 600 yards. My best score for 5 shots was 50-4x.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> On vacation and I brought a rifle along. Electronic scoring at 600 yards. My best score for 5 shots was 50-4x.



Great plan right there.

Looks like perfect weather for the fun.


----------



## deerslayer357

Shot my somewhat new to me 460XVR at 25-30 yards today to try to get it sighted in with iron sites.  Was shooting 10” high, got it down to about 4” high and the rear sight is bottomed out.  Guess I will just have to hold low until I get a scope mounted on it


----------



## pacecars

Yesterday I went to the range and sighted in the Cooper .22, Steyr-Mannlicher .30-06, Winchester 71 .348 and Shiloh .50-90. Also shot the Wilson EDC-X9 9mm (love that gun). Had a great day!


----------



## georgia_home

Sporting clays today!

Did surprisingly well, considering...


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Yesterday I went to the range and sighted in the Cooper .22, Steyr-Mannlicher .30-06, Winchester 71 .348 and Shiloh .50-90. Also shot the Wilson EDC-X9 9mm (love that gun). Had a great day!




Fun times.

Super looking gun.   Looks like you handle the pain purty good....knowing it had to thump nicely.


----------



## pacecars

That was some quick shooting just so I could shoot the gun. I am going to try some heavier bullets and get down to some serious load work and really see what it will do. I got the new front sight today to put on it and get her dialed in. It kicked less than I was anticipating when I started. The .348 on the other hand beat the crap out of me, it is not a bench gun!


----------



## frankwright

Not today but I shot all day yesterday!
Georgia State IDPA Championship!
I did pretty good for a fat old man. 138 out of 233 overall and 3rd in my division. No trophy as there were only enough shooters to award 1st and 2nd place but still a long,hard,hot fun day!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> Not today but I shot all day yesterday!
> Georgia State IDPA Championship!
> I did pretty good for a fat old man. 138 out of 233 overall and 3rd in my division. No trophy as there were only enough shooters to award 1st and 2nd place but still a long,hard,hot fun day!


----------



## SC Hunter

Shot my 7mm-08 1 time this morning and brought a doe home for the freezer. I love that gun.


----------



## wareagle700

Re-zeroing after swapping some stuff around and upgrading rings.


----------



## bullgator

wareagle700 said:


> Re-zeroing after swapping some stuff around and upgrading rings.


That’s a sweet looking rig. What are the specs?


----------



## wareagle700

Thanks.

Its a Tikka CTR 24" 6.5 Creedmoor
Timney 2-stage trigger
Manners T6A stock
Curly maple LOP spacer
Nightforce 3.5-15 F1 in Hawkins Precision rings
Atlas Bipod
SiCo Omega can up front.


----------



## frankwright

Yep, USPSA match at South River Gun Club.
I shot my G19 to practice for two upcoming IDPA matches. 
Lot of fun, lot of hustling for a fat old man too!


----------



## Nimrod71

Made one shoot this morning.  Killed a big 9 point with 19 1/2 inside spread buck.


----------



## Nimrod71

Made one shoot this morning.  Killed a big 9 point with 19 1/2 inside spread buck.


----------



## Railroader

Picked up a Glock 40mos today, put a Vortex red dot on it and shot a 3" group at 50 off bags on the table.

I ain't never been that good with a handgun...


----------



## Nimrod71

Tried out my new Glock 20 this afternoon.  Went out in the back yard and got started breaking it in.  I load 5 rounds just to get the feel of it.  Don't want to waste ammo now.  I set my target at 30 feet.  I fried the first round and I was surprised it didn't kick as bad as I expected.  The last pistol I shot was my 44 Thompson.  The recoil is more than manageable.  From what I have read the bought ammo is load just a little bit hotter than regular 40 S. W.  I can tell you I will be loading these hotter.  After firing the other four rounds I checked the target and again I was surprised, yes I hit the target.  No it was not a perfect clover leaf,  I had all five on the note book paper, one dead center and the other four in about a 3 inch circle.  I don't think that's to bad for the first time out.  I will get better.


----------



## ChidJ

@pacecars not bad, indeed!


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> Made one shoot this morning.  Killed a big 9 point with 19 1/2 inside spread buck.




*Outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nimrod71

I went to the gun club this morning to try out the triggers I changed last week.  I changed the triggers on my 6 mm Rem Varmint rifle and on 700 Rem 22-250 and loaded up some 100 gr. Sierra's for my Ruger 243 rain rifle.

The 6 mm only took 3 shots to get it back on target and 3 more shots to get in one hole you can cover with a dime.  It's O K.

The 22-250 has been a problem for a while now.  I changed the trigger trying to improve its score.  Three shots at 100 yards and not  a hole in the paper.  Before I took it apart it was shooting a good clover leaf three shot group at  a 100.  Checking the target it appeared it was shooting about 8 inches to the right.  I reset the score for 8 inches to the left.  Fired again, still not on the paper.  Walked to the target and checked for holes.  What I thought were 22 holes were not,  moved scope back and put up new target.  Fired three more rounds this thing is not working.  I have had doubts about this scope for a while.  The rifle use to shoot like a laser but the past times I had it out it would not shoot good at all sometimes 3 to 4 inch spread.  I put it back in the truck and try it a home.

Now for the 243.  This is my rain hunting rifle and I have it sited in for 100 yds.  with 100 gr. Hornady.  I changed to Sierra's for this round and I wanted to see the difference.  There was a surprising difference, the Sierra's hit about 2 inches higher than the Hornady.  I use the same powder and primers.  Just something to remember when buying ammo, always get what your rifle is sited with.  Reset scope and fired three rounds.  All three in the quarter size target.  Great.

Results of the day:  Rem. 6 mm On Target, Rem. 22-250 Work In Progress, Ruger 243 On Target.  Another good day at the range.


----------



## Dub

@Nimrod71 were there other changes made to those rifles besides removing stocks for changing the triggers ?


----------



## Stevie Ray

Made a trip to the range to make sure a couple of .270s and a 45-70 were still tracking true, both .270s (Ruger M77 & a Winchester M70) indeed were right on the button and the Marlin 1895 was still hitting 3" high at 50 yards. 

I'm good.


----------



## Nimrod71

Dub I didn't change anything else, but I expected a little change and the 6 mm was O.K. didn't have to shot but 6 times to get it back in zero.  Now the 22-250 is a different story.  When I got home I set up a target at 25 yds. and the first shot was about 3 inches to the left.  I adjusted the scope and fired 3 more rounds and got on target.  I let it cool down and tried it again and fired 3 more rounds and it hit about the same.  I moved it out to 100 yds. and it was off to the left about and inch so I moved it over and I fired 3 more rounds.  It will do for now, but I will work more on it next week.


----------



## trad bow

Went to range to check zero on my win model 70 270. Dead on.


----------



## Railroader

Rigged up a little Savage MK2 accu trigger Heavy barrel .22 with a 3x9 Bushnell, and a spare AR flash hider.  Add one Harris Bi-pod and a squeeze bag, and The Kid has "a cool sniper rifle"!!!

Sighted it dead on at 100, and let him have at it, shooting corn cobs, and snuff cans.  

He even hit a can sitting flat...


----------



## chuckdog

*Took my "old ugly" hardwood stocked pre accu-trigger Savage 30-06 by the range to confirm zero Monday.*

*2.5" high @ 100 yds using Reloader 22 behind a 165gr Speer boat tail. This is exactly where it is expected to be.*

*I don't recall the last time I fired the rifle, but it obviously does!*

*I get a lot of pleasure watching these older utility grade rifles do their thing.*


----------



## SC Hunter

chuckdog said:


> *Took my "old ugly" hardwood stocked pre accu-trigger Savage 30-06 by the range to confirm zero Monday.*
> 
> *2.5" high @ 100 yds using Reloader 22 behind a 165gr Speer boat tail. This is exactly where it is expected to be.*
> 
> *I don't recall the last time I fired the rifle, but it obviously does!*
> 
> *I get a lot of pleasure watching these older utility grade rifles do their thing.*


I love an older wood stocked deer rifle that has scratches and dings in the wood. It shows character. I like new guns but I really like a well cared for used gun.


----------



## Railroader

Gave myself five rounds with the G40 MOS.  Range was about 35 yards. Target was my railroad tie plate gong. 

Tried firing off of my Primos Shooting Stick while standing, and scored either four or five good hits on target.

Wasn't sure about the last round.  I either missed entirely, or put it in among the rest of em.. 

The 10mm knocks too much paint off the gong to tell for sure..


----------



## ChidJ

Went over to my neighbors newly setup pistol area and took some inaugural shots with my #54 of 400 Colt Match 10. It’s gonna be a super sweet little pistol area once we get it set up. Also good to get some lowlight pistol work in.


----------



## Jester896

I did go to the Skeet Club to do some work Wednesday...I smelt gunpowder burning...I don't think it counted though....I did want to go home and get a shotgun

I did run a little over 100 rounds through my new 43X last weekend


----------



## Railroader

Sight checked my CZ527 Carbine in 7.62x39...Wolf 154 gr soft points.

It's next up for the deer woods.


----------



## Nimrod71

I took  a break from shooting today and went fishing.  Yes, I do fish, love to fish.  I'm as good a fisherman as I am a hunter, I'm and Expert.  I can tell you the old saying: Teach a kid to hunt and fish and they will never go hungry, its true, I have lost weight and I still bend the scales at 230 lbs.  Now todays report:  I fished the Altamaha river this morning and I caught 41 fish of which I brought home 16 big ones, giant Shellcrackers.  I lost two big ones at the boat, a 3 ft. Mudfish straightened the hook and got off, thank goodness.  As I headed up river to Eason's Bluff I looked to my right by some willows and there was a giant Allygator.  I guarantee you he was at least 12 feet long.  I wanted to make sure of his size to I turned the boat around an drifted back past him.  He did run, he just lifted his head and looked at me.  I'm glad I was in my 16 ft. SeaArk.  Now time to get out in the yard and clean fish, wife wants fish, grits, hushpuppies, coleslaw and tea for supper. C. J> just called and wants to shoot tomorrow so after fish cleaning I'll load up some 308 and 6 mm.


----------



## marlin

I sent a Ruger #1 7mm mag back to Ruger to have the barrel replaced. Got it back on Thursday. Broke it in yesterday with a box of 175 gr Winchester power points. Only thing I could find. After shooting 14 of them it was shooting a little less than an inch. Then sighted in to hunt with 150 gr Winchester ballistic tips. Ready for another 27 years. Cudo’s to Ruger for an exceptional barrel.


----------



## Railroader

^^Nice!


----------



## Jester896

I cleaned my new .243 and tried to mount a scope on it.  It seems that the EGW rail I bought isn't going to level without bedding it.  Didn't know what happened to my release agent so I pulled out the Johnson's paste wax and gave it a couple of good coats...then it hit me...I threw my bottle of release agent away when I put that bedding compound in that Hogue Stock...dug through the trash..since nobody seems to empty it...and found the jar...now it seems I am watching paint dry so I can put JB Weld on it and bed it...guess we will mount the scope later...sure wanted to shoot that ladder tomorrow.

I did find a little rough patch in the barrel about a couple of inches off the chamber...got that lapped out pretty much and checked it again with the borescope.  Hate that my WiFi one wouldn't got in that little hole...that would have made a good video.


----------



## Nimrod71

Just got back from the range.  I am still having problems with my 6 mm.  Now I am blaming my bad shooting on the tork of the action screws.  When I changed the trigger last week I didn't use my tork wrench to tighten the action screws and I think I tightened the back one first.  That's my story an I'm sticking to it.  

Before I changed triggers the rifle was shooting wonderful dime size clover leaf three shot groups.  Now it shoots about a quarter inch group.  Same cases, same bullet, same powder and primer.  

Todays job.  Dismantle rifle and tork action screws correctly.  Neck size and deprime  fifty pieces of 6 mm brass.  Measure all brass and trim to length.  Load up ten rounds and head back to the range and try again.  

I love having things to work on.  Keeps and old man young and useful.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> Before I changed triggers the rifle was shooting wonderful dime size clover leaf three shot groups.  Now it shoots about a quarter inch group.



then I would leave it alone...a quarter inch group is smaller than the 3 shot dime sized group.


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester I wish it was a quarter inch, I mint to type 25 cent piece.  Sometimes my fingers are faster than my brain.


----------



## frankwright

I did! I shot a sanctioned IDPA match at Riverbend Gun Club!
I did poorly for many reasons, I am old and slow!
I have a sinus infection and am on a week of strong steroids that keep me from sleeping and feel generally poor.
My grip is absolutely horrible right there. Don't ever grip a handgun that poorly and you will do better than me.
Went with two friends and ran into a bunch more and had a good time.
It was still shooting!


----------



## chuckdog

*It's amazing how well I can still use a peep sight. I test fired a couple of iron sight AR's today.*

*A 50 yd zero, I was able to maintain what I consider excellent shot placement at 100.*

*I also zero'd a red dot on another. I pre-placed the dot on top of the front sight, and it took little adjustment to be tearing centers out at 50 yds.*

*I have to admit it was fun using a red dot on a long gun. It is something that never really interested me.  *


----------



## Railroader

Speaking of red dots, I gave myself five more shots with the G40MOS today...

This time sitting on a dove stool with my shooting stick at 30 yards.

Taking my time, I made five good, clean, killing shots on my gongs.

Seeing as how I can settle in better out of my climbers than on the stick, I am confident in making a shot on a critter out to about 35 yds.

Working toward 50, five shots at a time.


----------



## Nimrod71

I burned some powder today.  I have just about got my 6 mm working again, but I may change out the scope mount again.  I ran 10 rounds of Sierra 70 Match King and 10 rounds of Sierra 85 BTHP through it.  I was really surprised that the 4064 shot the best with the 70 gr and 4895 shot better with the 85 gr.  I got the 70 gr. three shot group down to half inch.  I am feeling better.  The 85 gr. is still out a little but I will get it back in line.

Now the Ruger American 243.  I am having problems with pressure signs from the cases.  I loaded Soerra 100 gr bullets over 35 gr. of IMR 4064 and got blown primers.  I dropped the load to 34 grs and still got blown primers.  Now I have loaded them with IMR 4895 I'll see how it works tomorrow.

The Thompson Center 7-30 carbine shot good.  In fact I was surprised at how good it shot.  I fired a three shot group and the holes were within a 2 inch circle.  That will kill a deer.  I'm thinking of carrying it hunting in the morning.


----------



## chuckdog

*The only time I've experienced blown primers was caused by some H4831 powder that had went bad due to age and poor storage and another was human error setting up my scales.*

*Both made me sick at me not detecting the flaws at the time of loading.*

*Are the .243 rounds easy to chamber? Maybe need trimming? A quick check at the Hodgdon site tells me your nowhere near what I believe to be an over pressure load.*

*Do you have a factory round or two just to compare after firing? Maybe headspace issues?*

*Blown primers scare me. 
*


----------



## chuckdog

Railroader said:


> Speaking of red dots, I gave myself five more shots with the G40MOS today...
> 
> This time sitting on a dove stool with my shooting stick at 30 yards.
> 
> Taking my time, I made five good, clean, killing shots on my gongs.
> 
> Seeing as how I can settle in better out of my climbers than on the stick, I am confident in making a shot on a critter out to about 35 yds.
> 
> Working toward 50, five shots at a time.




*I love red dots on target pistols. I use one off and on on a 5.5" bull barrel Ruger 22lr for shooting 4" steel plates.*

*Several years ago I installed one on a Ruger SRH .454 Casull. It did not survive!*

*Sounds like you have an excellent hunting combination. *

*Standing freehand I have more confidence with a handgun than a rifle 50 yds and in. Of course I've practiced a lot more with a handgun too.*


----------



## chuckdog

*I took three 9mm handguns out today.*

*They needed the exercise and so did I.*

*The wind kept things moving and the sun kept darkening my glasses.*

*I shot a few slow fire for group, but mostly tested my skills with several rapid fire targets.*

*I put around three hundred rounds downrange.*

*One, my "go to" Springfield XD Service. I simply shoot it well.*

*Two, a second generation XDS that rides with me while on the job. I simply shoot it with exceptional results.*

*Three, a Ruger Security 9. It's my "truck gun."
I bought it because it was a low cost high capacity pistol. It also has Ruger on it.
If this pistol didn't have a manual safety and magazines cost less I could really like it.*

*The majority of what I shot today were 115gr Winchester HP with 4.8grs of Universal propelling them.*

*It was a good day!*


----------



## Nimrod71

When I returned from my morning in the woods I loaded up the Tahoe and headed to the gun range.  Today I tried out some new loads for my 6 mm Rem as well as some tested loads and my old 22-250 with some Nosler 55 gr.  

I should of stayed home.  My shooting was terrible.  I shot a 1/2 inch group last week with the 6 mm, today I was so bad I didn't even measure the shots.  Even with the load from last week I was bad off.  As I told my friends there, I was having a bad day and the rifle can shoot better than I can.  

Now I do a little better with the 22-250 but I was off with it two.  I did get 3 out of 5 in a clover leaf.  

I guess I was just tired from getting up at 5:30 and climbing the tree with my Gun Slinger and sitting for 5 hours.  Oh well, tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Dub

Ya’ll are each out there getting it done and having fun.

Up early....hunting....then going to shoot rifles........fishing and bringing home a feast......shooting IDPA when sick & run down but refusing to let it keep you down......accurizing your gear, tuning things and optimizing the weapon yourself......and rolling your own ammo....etc.


When I grow up, I hope to fall into step with you guys.   I just hope I don’t wear out before I grow up. 

Great job, gentlemenz.   Much respect.


----------



## GregoryB.

I shot my Ruger #1 in 257 Weatherby. Dropped it on the scope last week when I was sick, then in a brilliant move I started adjusting the scope while checking zero. Not smart. Got it straightened out yesterday. Then I shot my Ruger 77 RSI in 275 Rigby. Trying to work up a load with 140gr NBT. Just over a inch was the best I could do. Back to the bench to work up some more loads. Hopefully the higher powder charges will shoot a little tighter.


----------



## Nimrod71

Dub, you will make it, just hang in there.  I started shooting guns when I was 6 years old.  I started reloading in 1970.  The only reason I worked was so I could hunt and fish.  My whole life has been about the outdoors, hunting, fishing, camping and playing at being a Mountain Man.  

Now today my wife has me raking pine straw for her trees and then moving the freezer and a few other chores.  But once I finish my duties I am loading up more 6 mm's.  I also think I will change the scope mounts on it too.  The ones that are on it now don't fit my eye as good as I like.  Then off to the gun club and more fun.  Ya'll have fun today.


----------



## bullethead

Got my Savage to the range today


----------



## Dub

Well done @bullethead 

That’s gotta have you grinning !!!


----------



## ChidJ

Well I didn’t shoot anything but I was prepared to! I took a couple of fathers and sons on their first hunting trip today and took the opportunity to bring out this oldie but goodie. I don’t think I’ve ever carried it in the woods before


----------



## Nimrod71

I burned up 15 rounds of 6 mm Rem. and 10 rounds of 243.  Still working on getting them in shape.  It's getting better, still making adjustments.


----------



## snooker1

20 rounds of 223 at 250 yards.


----------



## nmurph

I shot my new-to-me Marlin 25MN. 14rds off-hand at 25yds into a 2 inch circle. I wouldn't win any Olympic medals but I was happy enough for the first time out with it. I want to out it on the bench to see how well it shoots.


----------



## chuckdog

*Seven years and seven months after I last shot it, I took my FN manufactured Model 70 Featherweight chambered in 7X57 out to the range yesterday (Tuesday.)*

*I bought the rifle new in April of 2013. I had fired eight rounds through it right after I received it. At that time I loaded 140 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips with as of now unknown powder. My box labeling was damaged. *

*I took that same Remington brass neck sized it, seated eight vintage 139gr Hornady Spire Point atop 50grs of RL19 @ 3.115" OAL to see what I would find.*

*The the load was arbitrarily chosen. Never tried this combo before. My guess would be close to 2800 fps at the muzzle.*

*From a cold clean barrel at 100yds the first two are 4" low and under an inch ctr to ctr. Easy extraction and nice round edged Winchester primers.*

*I moved the elevation up 28 clicks, then back down 4 and fired a third shot. It came in at 2" above POA, exactly where it should have. *

*I was running out of light so I stopped for the day.*

*This combination shows promise. I'm pleased!*

*Yep, that's $5.18 for 100 139gr bullets and a 1941 Mercury Dime in the pic.*


* *


----------



## kmckinnie

Shot the 22 mag yesterday!
New cheap scope. A Hawke 3x9 !
It zeroed quick. Set it a tad high at 40ty yards. Looked dead on at about 80 yds. 
Guess the varmit gun is ready. 
The rifle is a cheap marlin. Stainless. Bolt action.


----------



## Railroader

The Kid with the Savage Mk2, shooting snuff cans and corn cobs at 100yds.. I'm spotting, he's sniping.



And Little Brother with the Daisy Buck tearing up a Dew bottle...



Good times in the back yard, today.


----------



## Railroader

Function checked the Glock 44 with a pair of 18 rounders from ProMag...

They work fine, but they are a little ticky, and aggravating to load.  PM shoulda made the slider tabs bigger, like Glock did.

18 Stingers would surely get more attention than 10, so the ProMags get a


----------



## Nimrod71

Just got back for range and I feel a lot better.  I have just about got my 6mm Rem back in spec. again.  I think I just need to adjust seating depth.  I have changed bullet weight from Sierra 85 gr. HPBT to Sierra 70 gr. Match King.  Yesterday I took the rifle apart and checked all the screw tork and leveled up the action and scope.  The first two shots were 4 inches to the left and 2 inches high.  After adjusting the scope I fired 5 shots.  Three of the shots made one hole and the other two ever left and right of the three.  All five could be covered with a quarter.  The three together were under a dime.


----------



## bullethead

I shot this with the .260 and 143 ELDX loads


----------



## Nimrod71

Bullet, that's a nice target.  I wouldn't mind shooting a few targets like that.


----------



## snooker1

I changed the zero on my 308 hunting rifle today. I zeroed it at 1 inch exactly above bullseye. Then I backed it up to 250 yards and shot. I was shooting 168 grn Barnes VOR-TX factory ammo. Very pleased with the results.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> I shot this with the .260 and 143 ELDX loads
> View attachment 1052757





Great job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Shot 3 hogs with a 300 Blackout and Pulsar thermal 2 hours ago...does that count??  LOL


----------



## natureman

Target shooting with a "one off" Bergara .22 WMR at 75 yards using Hornady V-Max 30gr and Nitro 4-16x scope.


----------



## kmckinnie

I shot 4 hogs. No pics. 
Gave 3 away. Having sausage made out of one.


----------



## Railroader

Put a Sightmark Minishot on my Ruger MKII...




Took me 10 minutes to hit a corn cob 3 outta 5 kneeling at 25...


----------



## Railroader

Sighted the MKII at 50, off sandbags at my ol table...


I'm happy, and the ol MKII is FUN again..


----------



## cmshoot

Qualified at work, with the issued SIG P229 .357SIG.  Probably the last time I’ll qual with it, as we’re going to Glocks the first part of the new year.


----------



## Railroader

Fired 30 rounds with the MKII-RMR today.

Covered the last 10 with a snuff can, for about a 25% improvement over yesterday.

Good time to quit...


----------



## Dub

cmshoot said:


> Qualified at work, with the issued SIG P229 .357SIG.  Probably the last time I’ll qual with it, as we’re going to Glocks the first part of the new year.



Staying with .357 Sig ??






Railroader said:


> Fired 30 rounds with the MKII-RMR today.
> 
> Covered the last 10 with a snuff can, for about a 25% improvement over yesterday.
> 
> Good time to quit...




You are getting that bad boy dialed in.  Great shooting.


----------



## snooker1

Got some boxes of Federal Premium 308 168 grain Gold Medal Ammo so I thought I would try it out.
Rifle is zeroed at 200 yards. Shot 3 rounds at 100 yards, 200 yards, and 290 yards. I think I like this ammo.


----------



## Railroader

Found some normal priced Underwood hot stuff for the 10mm.

A 165gr Gold Dot running 1400...

Fired a few at 25 to see if I would need any sight adjustment, which I didn't.  

They're HOT alright...


----------



## Railroader

About 100rnds dry fire practice with the G40MOS and shooting stick, on the back porch.

My "getting settled and squeezing" is improving..


----------



## Jester896

I stunk up the range this morning
5 transitions 9 shots 6.69 15 yd...slow as Christmas 

slow is smooth..smooth is fast


----------



## SC Hunter

I checked zero on a ruger m77 30-06 to make sure nothing had changed, I'm going to tote it a few hunts and try to kill a doe with it since I'm bucked out. 

I shot a little buck on the side of the road that had been hit about an hour or so earlier by the ambulance the other day. We couldn't find him when we came back by in the ambulance as he was off in the grass but I was able to see him in the daylight. I didn't figure he was dead but ranchhand bumpers don't give much. I shot him with my truck gun and called the guy that owns the property and told him and he said he'd take care of it.


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> I shot him with my truck gun and called the guy that owns the property and told him and he said he'd take care of it.



that went on your harvest record?


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> that went on your harvest record?


I didn't tag him. His back was broken about midway back along with his pelvis being shattered and he was dying. I can't let one suffer like that in good conscience. I'd hope somebody would do the same for me.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Jester896 I've killed two bucks already this year pretty early on so I'm focusing on the kids killing and a few does to munch on throughout the year.


----------



## chuckdog

*A little over 100 rounds through my stainless Taurus 1911 chambered in .38 Super. I've owned this pistol a while, maybe 12 or more years. I can't tell you when it was last shot.*

*I took it down, cleaned and lubed it up well a couple of days ago.*

*I already had 70 some odd various loads that I gathered up. I loaded first 25 then on up to 50 147gr Extreme plated hollow point atop 5.5gr of CFE Pistol.  
Below is a pic of my last group of 7 with the new loads at 11 yds. My hands had gotten tired and I began pulling to the right. The 1911/38 Super combo is a fine pairing.*

*With my new glasses I can see the target much better, but the sights are fuzz balls I line up the best I can.*


* *


----------



## frankwright

Actually I went fishing with some friends and was attacked by a band of wild dogs and had to shoot to save my life!
Actually I shot the Sheepdog IDPA Championship in Valdosta ga.
Had a good time and survived considering I am still recovering from pneumonia!


----------



## RFWobbly

"I nicked the census man !"


----------



## chuckdog

*I installed a red dot on a .308 Win that needed to be sighted in and decided to take my 20" A-Bolt .257 Roberts with me.*

*I took along some 150gr Hornady FMJ .308 loaded in Lake City brass many years ago. It doesn't group well with anything I've tried it in. After zero @ 50 yards I shot a little under a 4" 6 shot group ctc @ 100 with the red dot. Considering the load, I'm ok with it.*

*I know the little Bob hasn't been fired in about 8 years. I took some 100gr Nosler BT atop H4350 and 100gr Sierra PH atop a dose of RL15, both loaded 8+ years ago.*

*Using the H4350/Nosler combo the first two fired from the very cold clean barrel were dead on zero elevation and about 3 clicks to the left. The two holes were not touching, but very close.*

*I moved the elevation 8 clicks up, 3 clicks on the windage and sat the rifle aside. to let the barrel cool.*

*As we that handload often do, and to kill a little time for true cold barrel zero I went to the pistol range on the chance there would be a little brass. The A-Bolt barrel cooled as I picked up more than 100 .45 ACP and likely twice that of 9mm brass.*

*Back to the .257.*

**

*I set a new target. The wind was picking up and I was running out of daylight and cold as I'd left home with no jacket.*

*2" above POA, a bit left, but after all that walking, bending, and squatting down picking up brass that was likely human error or maybe wind gust. I let that be my only shot.*

*I'll get to the Sierra loads next time.*

*I had truly forgotten what a pleasure the* *.257 Roberts is to shoot.*

**

*Purchased new as a 2006 Grice Wholesale exclusive. 20" Hunter Grade A-Bolt, 2.5 X 8 Leupold in Talley rings/mount. It's a short action and the magazine does limit OAL as such. *


----------



## cmshoot

Dub said:


> Staying with .357 Sig ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting that bad boy dialed in.  Great shooting.



Nope.  Going to an individual choice between the Gen5 G19 MOS and the Gen5 G26.


----------



## snooker1

I have a few guns I shoot for fun, most are sited in at 50-100 yards. Today I took out a Savage 17 HMR and a Weatherby 22-250. I decided to try something a little different. I shot the 17 HMR at 150 yards and the 22-250 at 250 yards. Took me a couple of shots to get the 17 dialed in but it was a blast. Ended up shooting a box of 50 HMR rounds by the time I was done.


----------



## Railroader

Yep, Green Army Men...

Ring any bells for anyone?


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Was able to get out this morning to check the H&R survivor as the daughter used it this season to kill three deer. She told me she missed a coyote at 75 yards that last day. She told me there was something off. I found a golf ball at the range and placed it at a hundred yards. Smoked it first shot...... I was pleased it was only a case of song dog fever.


----------



## Nimrod71

I went to the gun range yesterday morning to check the zero on my 6 mm Rem and check a load I worked up for my 250 Savage.  

I was not satisfied with the way my scope looked on the 6 mm so I remounted it last week.  Seems I had a canter in the crosshairs so I remounted and leveled it up.  When it comes to level you can't believe them lying eyes.  Anyway, loaded up 10 rounds and headed to the range.  I was surprised I only had to move it 2 clicks to the right to have it back on zero.  I had been having problems shooting the past year or so and I have just brushed it off as and age thing, well it is, kind of.  i rearranged my rest and reviewed my shooting technique.  I couldn't believe I had gotten that bad.  No wonder I could shoot.  I knew it wasn't the rifle, it was me.  Well Now I am back and shooting like a 40 year old.

Now for the good news.  I have a Win. Mod. 70 in 250 Savage.  I have had this rifle for  over 30 years.  Store bought ammo shoots fine, but reloads have been a bust.  I have worn out brass trying to get a load that would shoot within an inch, No Luck.  I did everything I could think of to make it work.  I took the rifle apart and checked everything, changed stock and bolts, bought new scope and mounts and it still would shoot all over the paper.  I finally gave up and put the rifle in the safe and forgot about it.  Last week I ran across the 250 brass and thought, I have time now so let me get the rifle out and work on it.  I went to my reloading library and starting looking for articles on the 250 Savage.  I found an article from 1968 and it gave some loads.  I picked one for the 87 gr. bullet and at 3,000 fps.  I loaded up 10 rounds.  Well, was I surprised when I fired the second shot and it touched the first one, at 50 yards.  I fired another and it was on a  quarter inch off.  I adjusted 8 clicks right and fired again, the shot hit low left on the target dot.  I then put the crosshairs on the 100 yard target and fired.  Was i surprised when it hit center of one inch target dot.  I fired 3 more rounds and they all hit the target dot.  I was a happy rifleman.

Then I went to a Christmas Party with the Grand Boys.  What a wonderful day.


----------



## chuckdog

*A few days ago I removed the stock on my A-Bolt .257.*

*The front swivel needed to be realigned to be securely tight while square. While I had it opened up I replaced the trigger tension spring with a
"Hunter" grade Ernie The Gunsmith aftermarket spring purchased about 10 years ago.*

*We all know B/A stock removal calls for zero verification!*

*Tuesday I took the carbine, a few rounds of the Nosler 100gr BT load I had last shot and the Sierra 100gr load that I didn't get to try on my previous outing. What I didn't bring was my better rest.*

*The A-Bolt's epoxy bedding paid dividends, it was still about 2.5" above and .5" left of POA.*

*After allowing the barrel to cool I put 3 of the 100gr Sierra PH downrange.*

*No surprise with the windage impact being significantly to the right of the Noslers. Elevation was only about an inch lower. The good news is the 3 rounds were in a nice cloverleaf.*

*The trigger pull was more of an improvement than I expected. It breaks very consistently @ just over 2.5 lbs. Little to no variation.*

*I've shot this little rifle more in the last month than I have since I first got it several years back. It's a downright pleasure to shoot!   *


----------



## Nimrod71

i had planned to go to the gun club but I had to work on Barny's house and then it started raining.  I guess I'll go Saturday.

'


----------



## HarryO45

Went to the range today.  It was cold and windy.  Set up a makeshift stage of fire and shot some 300 yard steel.  I was surprised how well my son’s SBR did.  He has been shooting the rifle in AK only matches.  He really likes it.  Lots of fun... never a malfunction.


----------



## chuckdog

*Tested some .357 magnum that I loaded using small rifle primers. The GP100 had no issue setting them off.*

*Below is 6 rounds fired double action @ 10 yards as quickly as I could realign my sights and squeeze.*

*Definitely two rounds through the lowermost hole. It appears that two went though the bull. Either that, or I missed it entirely.*

*The back side of the target gives a better view.*

*All the years of shooting striker fired plastic seems to have paid dividends shooting double action steel too.*

*Yep, for an older guy that has hardly shot in the last 4 or 5 years shooting fuzzy sights with weaker hands I'm right happy with this D/A group of 158gr XTP and 16.3 grs of W296.*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Tested some .357 magnum that I loaded using small rifle primers. The GP100 had no issue setting them off.*
> 
> *Below is 6 rounds fired double action @ 10 yards as quickly as I could realign my sights and squeeze.*
> 
> *Definitely two rounds through the lowermost hole. It appears that two went though the bull. Either that, or I missed it entirely.*
> 
> *The back side of the target gives a better view.*
> 
> *All the years of shooting striker fired plastic seems to have paid dividends shooting double action steel too.*
> 
> *Yep, for an older guy that has hardly shot in the last 4 or 5 years shooting fuzzy sights with weaker hands I'm right happy with this D/A group of 158gr XTP and 16.3 grs of W296.*





Mighty nice shooting.


My skills with DA revolver are severely lacking.  Hoping to get some serious practice with it.  Going to roll out some loads for the little J-Frame and Redhawk a get some frequent DAO sessions in to help shore up this deficiency.


----------



## chuckdog

*As primarily a bullseye target, big bore heavy magnum shooter I've rarely shot double action over the years.*

*I was not a *"*natural." In the beginning regardless of type I couldn't reliably hit the side of a barn with a handgun. I was young, very foolish, yet also quite determined to conquer the challenge.    *

*My first handgun was a beautiful 4" Smith Model 15 Masterpiece K Frame .38 Special that I traded an Uncle out of. After about a year of struggling I traded it for a new Ruger Single Six Convertible for lower cost shooting. Hindsight has had me kicking myself many times over the years.*

*I was 19 at the time. 22lr could be bought at my local Western Auto for around $7/brick, .38's were almost that much for 50 rounds. My introduction to handloading was still around 6 years away.*

*There's no telling how many bricks I went through self diagnosing my lacking handgun skills.*

*I did it though. From my mid 20's on my competence grew along with my confidence. The first 1911 I picked up was like finding an extension of my own hand.*

*As life goes, we learn, peak, and start the decline from our apex.*

*There was a period that I would have never been satisfied with such a group, certainly not enough to ever post it for the world to see. It becomes much more of a challenge to shoot fuzzy sight pictures with weakened aching hands than most healthy people in their prime can imagine. *

*That was then. Today six magnum velocity loads shot d/a at a fairly rapid fire pace, I'm ok. Given primers, powder and decent health I still expect better of myself! 
*


----------



## Dub

Great post @chuckdog


----------



## snooker1

308 cal 168 grain. Did ok 200 yards  300 and 350 not my best day but all in all not a bad way to end the day.


----------



## snooker1

Practice how you carry.

I carry IWB so today we decided to do a little skills building drills. I parked my truck on the range, got in and put my seatbelt on. On the buzzer I had to draw from the holster and fire two rounds out the window at the man target, then I would bail out and run around the truck run 30 yards to the 15 yard line and fire two rounds on each target (targets 20 feet apart) timed event. My buddy loads my magazines, never puts the same number of live rounds in each magazine and he puts a couple of dummy rounds in each magazine so I have to work through malfunctions. Shot a total of 100 rounds 6-8 rounds each drill. We finished up drawing from the IWB and firing 2 rounds on each target (on a buzzer). All drills were done on time. First drill was 12 seconds and second was 3 seconds. We do this drill in a couple different versions, I don't just let anyone shot from my truck, sometimes I just use a chair. I think if someone carries CCW they should practice how they carry.  I also believe dummy rounds are a priceless tool, being able to quickly work through a malfunction is just as important as being able to reload quickly.  Shooting when your heart rate and breathing in jacked up and fatigue is setting in adds a little extra to the event. The training and reps are well worth it.


----------



## Nimrod71

It was raw at the rifle range this morning, but it was better than sitting on the couch watching reruns.  I have been working on my Mod. 70 in 250 Savage.  This rifle has given me fits for years.  It works sometimes at others it is all over the paper.  A few weeks ago I worked up a new load for it using IMR 4895 and Sierra 87 gr. bullets.  They worked really good giving a quarter size group at 100 yards.  I wanted to deer hunt with it so I started to work on a 100 bullet load.  I started with IMR 4895 and Sierra 100 gr. Pro Hunter.  I only loaded 5 rounds, good thing too, they didn't shoot as good as I hoped.  They had about a 3 inch spread at 100 yards and they were high and a little to the left.  I had a couple of the 87 gr. loads in a box to I decided to check and see if was the rifle again or the 100 gr. load.  I fired a three shot group dead on target you could cover with a dime.  I was relieved.  Now back to the manuals and find a better load.


----------



## Jester896

I sent one round late yesterday afternoon to verify zero for my first sit this morning.



kinda hate that I wasted that 127gr LRX...but I know where it is now


----------



## snooker1

Had 12 leftover rounds from the other day so I decided to shot them. (3) at 100 yards (9) at 150 yards. My 308 loves the 168 grain Sierra Matchking.


----------



## Nimrod71

Snook, that looks good.  I use M K too and my rifles really like them.  At short ranges I have even gotten clover leaf's with Pro Hunters.  In some rifles at 100 yards the Pro hunters shoot better.


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester, I think you are on target.  I would accept that shot all day long.  What gun were you using?


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> Jester, I think you are on target.  I would accept that shot all day long.  What gun were you using?



my .260 hunting rifle


----------



## Railroader

I played around with my new Benjamin 392s .22 caliber "10 pump".

Impressive...


----------



## Nimrod71

I carried my new/old Rem. 1100 in 12 ga. to a Dove shoot.  It was cold sitting out there in an open field with the wind blowing 5 to 10 mph.  We had a good time.  Not a lot of birds which made shooting harder.  Seems if they are coming in pretty good I can stay on target, but when its 15 to 30 mins. between birds I loss concentration and miss the shot.  My average was better today even with the wind, I got 9 birds with 18 shells.  My wife was happy she finally got her dove and rice last night for supper.


----------



## pacecars

Got the .410 GNR sighted in today. It was a blast to shoot. 170 gr JHP at 1900 FPS, recoil and muzzle blast wasn’t too bad. Got it shooting an inch high at 100 yds. I will take it tomorrow and see if a buck or pig will cooperate and provide a target


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Got the .410 GNR sighted in today. It was a blast to shoot. 170 gr JHP at 1900 FPS, recoil and muzzle blast wasn’t too bad. Got it shooting an inch high at 100 yds. I will take it tomorrow and see if a buck or pig will cooperate and provide a target


----------



## jimmy.444

I shot my buddies Ruger Blackhawk.454 Casull this afternoon. Sweet!!!


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I bought an old Ithaca model 37 featherweight in 20 gauge about a year and a half ago from an old friend. I had never taken it out to try it so Sunday (does that count?) I gave her a go. WOW! What a beauty all this time I was missing out on. Need to plan a rabbit safari soon.


----------



## ChidJ

@Jester896  That blue green kryptek pattern is dope.

but...

@HarryO45  that is Bulgarian krink is even more dope!


----------



## chuckdog

*Let me preface this post a bit.*

*I've shot a few Colt S A A's over the years, but this is my first owned. I've been fortunate enough to know many collectors and shooters of old west firearms that haven't minded me enjoying their favorite weapons along with them. Still remember the first one I shot. It was a pre-war .44-40. I was hooked!*

*With their slicker lighter pull 4 click action the one's shot earlier made me gravitate to the one time much more affordable old models of the Ruger Blackhawk. They're not nearly as approachable as they once were.*

*When the opportunity to get the 3rd Generation 4 3/4" Colt came I actually had the cash in my pocket. A "Bucket List" firearm had become a reality.*

*I spent a fair amount of time shooting the revolver yesterday and have to admit, Colt 1982 is/was still capable of building a dead-on excellent revolver!*

*Granted, my eyes are the limiting factor. I have learned that a larger target center/bull and focusing on the firearms sights works better than the opposite when shooting for group.*

*I simply can't do both. I'm much faster focusing on target with blurred sights, but accuracy does suffer.*

*Taking time to focus the sights, it shoots 6 shot groups that eat the center of the target up at 12 yds. (Yea, 6 not 5. I'm shooting not carrying!)*

*Many times in life we get something that we've wanted a long time only to be let down. So far the only let down with this has been waiting till my eyes can't do it justice.*

*Thanks for taking the time to read.*


**


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Let me preface this post a bit.*
> 
> *I've shot a few Colt S A A's over the years, but this is my first owned. I've been fortunate enough to know many collectors and shooters of old west firearms that haven't minded me enjoying their favorite weapons along with them. Still remember the first one I shot. It was a pre-war .44-40. I was hooked!*
> 
> *With their slicker lighter pull 4 click action the one's shot earlier made me gravitate to the one time much more affordable old models of the Ruger Blackhawk. They're not nearly as approachable as they once were.*
> 
> *When the opportunity to get the 3rd Generation 4 3/4" Colt came I actually had the cash in my pocket. A "Bucket List" firearm had become a reality.*
> 
> *I spent a fair amount of time shooting the revolver yesterday and have to admit, Colt 1982 is/was still capable of building a dead-on excellent revolver!*
> 
> *Granted, my eyes are the limiting factor. I have learned that a larger target center/bull and focusing on the firearms sights works better than the opposite when shooting for group.*
> 
> *I simply can't do both. I'm much faster focusing on target with blurred sights, but accuracy does suffer.*
> 
> *Taking time to focus the sights, it shoots 6 shot groups that eat the center of the target up at 12 yds. (Yea, 6 not 5. I'm shooting not carrying!)*
> 
> *Many times in life we get something that we've wanted a long time only to be let down. So far the only let down with this has been waiting till my eyes can't do it justice.*
> 
> *Thanks for taking the time to read.*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1061162*


----------



## Nimrod71

I went to a dove shoot today.  I carried my one yr. old Boykin.  I am trying to make him a bird dog.  He had some bad experiences to start with.  We had him about a week when my wife left the vacuum cleaner in the living room.  Barny came running around the table hit the vacuum and the handle fell and hit the floor sounding like a rifle shot.  It scared him, he ran under the recliner.  About an hour later he did the same thing.  Made him gun shy.  I worked the gun shy out of him and he will retrieve anything except a dove.  The feathers are the problem, they are dry and stick in his mouth.  

Now today, Yes I shot my old Rem 1100 12 ga.  I have regressed from Berettas and my super black eagle to my 50 yr. old 1100.  The birds were few and far between and it was cool out there in that windy field.  I fired 12 shots and got 3 doves.  I know that is not good, but heck I'm and old man trying to shoot doves and control a 1 yr. old Boykin, can't keep my eyes on both.   I have to say Barny did better this time than last.  He did find the birds and played with them, but to begin with he would pick them up and bring them to me.  Finely, I got him to retrieve them by throwing them out and letting him find them and I turned and walked away from him.  I didn't call him I just throw the bird and turned and walked away.  He brought the bird to me and delivered  to hand.  I can hardly wait to take him to another dove shoot.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> I went to a dove shoot today.  I carried my one yr. old Boykin.  I am trying to make him a bird dog.  He had some bad experiences to start with.  We had him about a week when my wife left the vacuum cleaner in the living room.  Barny came running around the table hit the vacuum and the handle fell and hit the floor sounding like a rifle shot.  It scared him, he ran under the recliner.  About an hour later he did the same thing.  Made him gun shy.  I worked the gun shy out of him and he will retrieve anything except a dove.  The feathers are the problem, they are dry and stick in his mouth.
> 
> Now today, Yes I shot my old Rem 1100 12 ga.  I have regressed from Berettas and my super black eagle to my 50 yr. old 1100.  The birds were few and far between and it was cool out there in that windy field.  I fired 12 shots and got 3 doves.  I know that is not good, but heck I'm and old man trying to shoot doves and control a 1 yr. old Boykin, can't keep my eyes on both.   I have to say Barny did better this time than last.  He did find the birds and played with them, but to begin with he would pick them up and bring them to me.  Finely, I got him to retrieve them by throwing them out and letting him find them and I turned and walked away from him.  I didn't call him I just throw the bird and turned and walked away.  He brought the bird to me and delivered  to hand.  I can hardly wait to take him to another dove shoot.





You, sir....had a most excellent day today.

A day full of wins.   









Also sounds just like my brother in law.....he owns several nice shotguns....but always seems to grab his 1100.


----------



## GregoryB.

I loaded 42gr of IMR 4831 with a 80gr Siera BTSP in my new to me Ruger #1 Red Pad 243. Found a VX1 scope in the safe. Zeroed in 4 shots then shot a 1 in 5 shot group. Now I will play with the load a little and see if i can tighten it up a hair or two.


----------



## Nimrod71

Greg, I like your bench and that is a great rifle.  Shoot an enjoy.


----------



## GregoryB.

Nimrod, my bench is 2 saw horses and a piece of scrap plywood.


----------



## nmurph

I shot about 50 rounds through my new-to-me Sheridan Blue Streak in 20cal. I also shot about 20 rounds through my Gamo .22 caliber break barrel. The total cost was probably fiddy cents.


----------



## rosewood

Hit the range yesterday.  Re-zeroed my Vortex scope on my M&P 10 after the scope was returned from warranty repair.  Tested some new .308 loads with 150 SGKs in the gun, getting just over 2700 FPS from the 18" barrel, quite happy with that, now have to do some fine tuning on the load to tighten the groups.  Tested out some 7mm-08 loads in my CVA Hunter.  Verified some old Federal 10mm Hydra shocks were still functional in my 1076 and they were.  Patterned some .410 turkey loads I loaded on Tuesday night.

Probably spent a Hamilton in just primers....

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Hit the range yesterday.  Re-zeroed my Vortex scope on my M&P 10 after the scope was returned from warranty repair.  Tested some new .308 loads with 150 SGKs in the gun, getting just over 2700 FPS from the 18" barrel, quite happy with that, now have to do some fine tuning on the load to tighten the groups.  Tested out some 7mm-08 loads in my CVA Hunter.  Verified some old Federal 10mm Hydra shocks were still functional in my 1076 and they were.  Patterned some .410 turkey loads I loaded on Tuesday night.
> 
> Probably spent a Hamilton in just primers....
> 
> Rosewood




Mighty productive range session......hugely productive.   

I hope to pick your brain some when I finally get my AR-10 .308 scoped and eating some handloads.    150 SGK is one sexy bullet choice, too.     I've had good luck with them several years ago.  Tight groups and stellar results on deer.


----------



## Nimrod71

This morning was the start of a good day.  I was up at 5 a.m. to let Barny out to take care of his business and go to his pen.  He is a great little Boykin.  Then back in the kitchen to make coffee and breakfast for my Wonderful Wife.  Phone rang my ;7Up called to see if I was up and ready to head out to the rifle range.  I told him I had to load the Sugaru and I would be on my way by 7.  I had my 2 cups of black coffee, cheese toast, grits, eggs, Lee bacon and home made sweet potato bread and I was ready to start loading up for the range.  

I am been reworking two of my rifles, the 22-250 I changed out the scope rings, the Mod. 70 250 Savage I changed the scopes so both of these needed to be sighted in.  For my 6 mm Rem target rifle I had changed from 85 gr to 70 gr bullets so the scope had to be adjusted.  I loaded up the 3 rifles and their ammo and headed out.

I was the first one at the range so I got my pick of the shooting stations.  I got set up and started with the 22-250.  I place the target at 100 yrds.  I fired the fist shot, no hole  on the sheet of paper.  I fired again, no hole,  I walked to the target and I found the holes, abut 3 inches high and 8 inches to the left.  Back to the bench and a quick adjustment of 24 clicks to the right and 12 clicks down.  I fired two more rounds, the shots were on the paper but still to the left and high.  Another 24 clicks to the right and 12 down and two more shots, Still to the left about 2 inches and 2 inches high.  More adjustments and I am down to 3 rounds.  I fire all 3 and it is better but the group is good.  Still got work to do on this one.

The 250 was next.  I had loaded both 87 gr and 100 gr. bullets for it.  I plan on hunting with the 100's and the 87's are for varmints.  I fired 3 of the 100 gr rounds first and they were to the left of center about 2 inches.  The group was not as good as i like but it would kill a deer.  I adjusted the scope and fired 3 more rounds, On target with about a 2 inch group.  OK for deer.

I took a break and had some coffee and two Holts glazed donuts and a cinnamon roll.  Sighting in rifles is hard work and walking back and forth to check targets I had to keep my strength up.

Now for the 6 mm.  This rifle can shoot better than I can hold it.  I only had 6 rounds loaded with 70 gr. Sierra Match Kings and IMR 4895 powder.  I fired the first three and they grouped a little high to the right.  I adjusted the scope and fired the next 3.  These were in a quarter size group, not to bad, but the rifel will do better.  I was about to put the rifle up when 7Up pulled up.  I told him I had shot up my ammo waiting on him.  He got his rifle and equipment out and set up next to me. He needed a wrench an opened my shooting box to get one, he ask what rifle was I shooting and I told him 6 mm and he said there is a box of 6 mm ammo in the shooting box.  I checked the box and it was some I had loaded back in 2019 and had forgotten they were in the box.  I was ready to shoot.  However, these were a different load than what i had been shooting.  There were the same bullet but were loaded with IMR 4320 powder.7

7UP reset out targets at 100 yds.  We were ready to start the shoot out.  I let him fire first.  He is shooting the new Ruger target rifle in 6.5 CM.  His first shot was to the left of center about half inch.  He fired again, about a quarter inch below the first, he fired again this one hit high and left of the first shot.  Not bad.

My turn, I fired my first shot hit the edge of the target dot, my target dots are the size of a quarter.  i fired again, this shot is in the target dot.  I fired the third shot, in the dot.

7Up starts his second round.  First shot hits left edge of dot, second shot is in dot.  He fires third shot and it touches the second.  Good Shooting.

Now I have got to do better.  My first shot is in the target dot.  I fire again, this shot is the dot.  I fire my third shot, it is in the dot making the second and third shot one big hole.  Good Shooting.  

I am pleased with my shooting, I could do better back when I was younger, but I think I did good for and old man.  Now it is back to the reloading bench.


----------



## Dub

Now that's what I call a super day @Nimrod71


----------



## gma1320

I shot my Winchester 1897 12 gauge today.  I checked the pattern with my loads I use for hogs and a turkey load. It patterns both well so it will be my new hog and turkey gun. I will say with the 2 3/4 #4 turkey loads I'm purdy sure it knocked my shoulder out of socket???. It was really cool shooting a 112 year old gun though. I'm looking forward to chasing some pigs and turkey with it.


----------



## Darkhorse

I shot a little Thursday if that counts?
I wanted to check the sights on my .40 caliber flintlock. I built this rifle 15 or so years ago to hunt turkeys with. It's built with premium parts and will shoot all shots into one hole at 50 yards if I do my part.
A couple of years ago my eyesight deteriorated to where I couldn't accurately shoot with iron sights. So I made simple rear peep sights for my flintlocks which restored my accuracy and allowed me to see again. After a couple of hunting seasons I decided I needed to drill out the holes in the peeps to allow me to see my targets better. Like a fool I drilled them freehand, missed dead center, and had to resight both rifles.
So I wanted to bench the .40 again to establish precisely where those round balls were hitting.
At 50 yards I aim for the wing butts, drops them right there mostly. Closer in I want to try some head shots so the aiming point becomes more critical. I had forgotten how flat the .40 caliber shoots with my load, at 50 yards with a 6 o'clock hold it hit about 2" low. Then I remembered my aiming point was dead on the target so I shot 2 more aiming at the bull. I had 2 shots touching in the bullseye. Good enough.
Then holding dead on the bull at another target placed at 30 yards I shot 3 shots. This is the range I would attempt a head shot so it was more critical. I had 3 shots touching almost centered in the bull.
I will call this rifle ready to hunt some turkeys.
This rifle is extremely accurate and up to  50 yards can put all shots into one big hole. It has also accounted for several nice birds. I have a Browning "Special Purpose" Maxus I bought to hunt turkeys with but I never take it. All my turkey hunting is done with this 40 caliber flintlock.


----------



## chuckdog

Darkhorse said:


> I shot a little Thursday if that counts?
> I wanted to check the sights on my .40 caliber flintlock. I built this rifle 15 or so years ago to hunt turkeys with. It's built with premium parts and will shoot all shots into one hole at 50 yards if I do my part.
> A couple of years ago my eyesight deteriorated to where I couldn't accurately shoot with iron sights. So I made simple rear peep sights for my flintlocks which restored my accuracy and allowed me to see again. After a couple of hunting seasons I decided I needed to drill out the holes in the peeps to allow me to see my targets better. Like a fool I drilled them freehand, missed dead center, and had to resight both rifles.
> So I wanted to bench the .40 again to establish precisely where those round balls were hitting.
> At 50 yards I aim for the wing butts, drops them right there mostly. Closer in I want to try some head shots so the aiming point becomes more critical. I had forgotten how flat the .40 caliber shoots with my load, at 50 yards with a 6 o'clock hold it hit about 2" low. Then I remembered my aiming point was dead on the target so I shot 2 more aiming at the bull. I had 2 shots touching in the bullseye. Good enough.
> Then holding dead on the bull at another target placed at 30 yards I shot 3 shots. This is the range I would attempt a head shot so it was more critical. I had 3 shots touching almost centered in the bull.
> I will call this rifle ready to hunt some turkeys.
> This rifle is extremely accurate and up to  50 yards can put all shots into one big hole. It has also accounted for several nice birds. I have a Browning "Special Purpose" Maxus I bought to hunt turkeys with but I never take it. All my turkey hunting is done with this 40 caliber flintlock.




*I enjoyed reading your post.*

*Sounds like something I could enjoy too! *


----------



## Nimrod71

Dark, that is good.  I to have that eye problem with open sights.


----------



## Dub

Excellent post @Darkhorse 

Righteous kill and very sweet weapon used !!!

Always enjoy reading your posts....and always learn something from them.


----------



## killerv

Took the t1x out this weekend, really liking it.


----------



## Darkhorse

chuckdog said:


> *I enjoyed reading your post.*
> 
> *Sounds like something I could enjoy too! *



Maybe you could Chuckdog. I've found it takes a special person to begin traditional muzzleloading then stick with it long enough to really learn it. I started in 1976 and have no plans to stop.
I'd recommend to most people to buy a replica caplock or flintlock to learn on but if your anything like me you won't be satisfied long. Then it might be time to consider a custom built flintlock. You can build one yourself for a $1,000. or have one built for a good bit more. The parts are rather expensive but worth it to me.
Flintlocks take some time to learn to shoot well and maintain but it's a lot of fun once you get going. I don't shoot centerfire's a much as I used to but I shoot my flinters regularly. To shoot one well requires good form and concentration. If you can shoot a flintlock well then you can shoot anything.
I hunt deer with my .54 maybe 95% of the season and turkeys 100%. You must be prepared to not harvest game some or often.
DH


----------



## pacecars

Took the 9.3x62mm Steyr-Mannlicher out for some shooting today. I shot some PPU 286 gr soft points and the some Nosler Trophy Grade 285 gr AccuBond and both of those shot great. I fired 10 rounds of some Nosler Trophy Grade 250 gr AccuBond that I just got and this is what they looked like

https://postimg.cc/gallery/phQ12gy

There was no sticky extraction or any other indications of an issue. I sent the pics to Nosler and am waiting to hear what they have to say


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Work got cancelled today so I ran a couple mags through my wife's ar and two of mine. Ran a couple mags through the g33 and fnp45 as well. Even got the pof rebel sighted in as well.


----------



## frankwright

Since I have a fairly good stock of large pistol primers and running low on Small pistol primers, I broke out my Kimber 1911 at the outdoor range today.
I am going to shoot it at our Thursday night IDPA match and a bigger match next weekend so I needed some trigger time.
Cold and windy but not too bad. I shot about 90 rounds and tried to cover a lot of techniques with those rounds instead of just blasting away!


----------



## Nimrod71

I just got in from the rifle range.  I have been reworking two of my rifles and I carried the 22-250 out to finish getting it sighted in.  When I first got the rifle about 20 years ago it shot like a laser, but through time and hauling around it got off center.  The scope I first used was a Bushnell 3-9, it was good for a long time but every thing wears out.  I replaced it with a Burris 6-18 and that's what is on it now.  I changed the mounts last week and got it on paper.  Today I wanted to try an old load that I used in the past.  The first three shots were low to the left.  I turned 18 clicks up and 4 clicks right and fired three rounds.  The three made one clover leaf hole at the top on the target dot, right where I wanted it.  Time to let it rest and cool off.

Now for the 6 mm Rem.  Last week when I shot this rifle it did very well with three shots inside a nickel size dot.  Today I wanted to try a new load and recheck the nickel load.  The new load is with 4895 and the nickel load is 4320.  I fired the nickel load first and again four shots were inside a nickel with three touching.  After the last shot I noticed a crack in the stock behind the action.  I bought this Magpul stock last August and I have fired 60 rounds with this stock.  I am concerned and I will take the stock off later tonight and check.  I will let ya'll know what I find later.  After seeing this I didn't fire the 4895 rounds.

Well back to the loading bench and calling Magpul about the cracked stock.


----------



## Railroader

https://forum.gon.com/threads/finally-a-real-deal-air-gun-the-benjamin-392s.987032/

Finally got a chance to test out my Benjamin 392s...


----------



## bullgator

Went to the indoor range today. I shot my new Walther PPQ M2 9mm. I absolutely love this pistol. It’s about the same size as a Glock 19 but lighter and better grip ergonomics. When I picked up my brass, I noticed it had a step down in it, like the beginning of a bottleneck. After calling Walther, I was told it was a step chamber and that everything was normal. He said it was to aid in velocities by sealing the case better. I then noticed my brass had practically no carbon blowback on them. Win, win....better velocities and cleaner brass.


----------



## simpleman30

Shot my new to me Beretta 96 (40 s&w).  On the 7th round, I had some type of misfire that blew back into my face.  Right eye still feels scratchy and it was a reminder to always wear eye protection.  Not sure what happened but it ejected the spent round and failed to feed the next one.  Everything else fed fine, so I assume it was just a bad round.  

Also shot some hand loads in my Marlin 336 in 35 Remington.  I posted about it in another thread but man am I happy with this rifle.  Good enough to kill a deer anywhere I hunt.  Makes me want to leave my AR’s and bolt guns put up, or start hand loading for them too.


----------



## Ray357

Dub said:


> Figured we could use a thread for sharing shooting fun.
> 
> I know we have some parents & grandparents having some great times on the range with their young students.
> 
> We also have folks trying out new ammo or working up a handload for one of their guns.
> 
> 
> Rifles getting tuned up for deer season......shotguns being pattered for turkey....pig guns, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do any training today?
> 
> 
> Sporting clays ?
> 
> 
> 3-Gun ?
> 
> 
> Plinking ?
> 
> 
> Punching paper ?


Shot up a bunch of water bottles with 38 special.


----------



## Dub

simpleman30 said:


> Shot my new to me Beretta 96 (40 s&w).  On the 7th round, I had some type of misfire that blew back into my face.  Right eye still feels scratchy and it was a reminder to always wear eye protection.  Not sure what happened but it ejected the spent round and failed to feed the next one.  Everything else fed fine, so I assume it was just a bad round.
> 
> Also shot some hand loads in my Marlin 336 in 35 Remington.  I posted about it in another thread but man am I happy with this rifle.  Good enough to kill a deer anywhere I hunt.  Makes me want to leave my AR’s and bolt guns put up, or start hand loading for them too.



Yes to the handloading for your other guns.   Super results with your .35 Rem!!!!

Weird stuff on that hot round.   I wonder if the bullet had been set back into the case more than spec, increasing pressure?

Glad all was well.


----------



## simpleman30

Dub said:


> Yes to the handloading for your other guns.   Super results with your .35 Rem!!!!
> 
> Weird stuff on that hot round.   I wonder if the bullet had been set back into the case more than spec, increasing pressure?
> 
> Glad all was well.



Thanks Dub.  Been shooting for many years and never had a round blow back at me like that.  Factory ammo, but who knows why.

Really impressed with the .35 Remington hand loads.  I killed a couple of deer with the rifle this year inside of 50 yards with Winchester 200 grain round nose, but these results make me want to see what I can do a little further.


----------



## Jester896

I shot 2 rounds of scrap today...came in dead last the first round...the second round I was next to last.  Might have been a year since I shot a shotgun...very humbling.


----------



## Nimrod71

Some friends and I met up and fire a few rounds today.  One had a new Ruger Long Range rifle in 6 mm CM.  We were only shooting 100 yds. but 5 shots made only one hole.  I told him he must have missed with the other 4 rounds.  We measured, he didn't, 5 shots one hole.  Another shot a Ruger Long Range in 6.5 CM and his was almost as good.  He had one shot that was half out of the hole,  Kind of looked like a hole with a wart on the right side.  We figured he just pulled it off.  As usual I was out of the market.  I shot my Rem 700 Hunter in 22-250 and I could only get inside a 25 cent ring.  My 223 Savage Mod. 11 shot a better round with 5 shots in a nickel and that was with 55 gr. DogTown bullets.  Oh Well, gives me something to work on.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Shot the .22 rifles some ....along with the .22 High Standard "The Victor" pistol ... I can tell you ....I am rusty ....


----------



## Jester896

i forgot that i shot a NIB Bergara Premier HMR Pro in 6.5CM yesterday.  He mounted a Crimson Trace of some type on it.  He was a little all over the place with it.  He asked me to shoot it...it was within an 1" for me...he made the adjustment and it was 1" right now...I stood up and looked...scope is Mils... so moved it half way back and let him have it back.  I got him to take his thumb from over the top and follow through with his trigger pull he stacked the next 3 touching on the bull.  Pretty good shootin rifle.  Trigger came set at 2.5#


----------



## chuckdog

BriarPatch99 said:


> Shot the .22 rifles some ....along with the .22 High Standard "The Victor" pistol ... I can tell you ....I am rusty ....




*Whew! I was almost scarred for life!*

*I thought it read The Victor was rusty...*


----------



## chuckdog

*I recently installed a Wilson spring kit in my wife's S&W 642. I test fired it Sunday using some target velocity 158gr cast bullets. I fired them over the new chronograph and they were averaging about 600 fps with 100% reliability.*

*For the Smith, a huge improvement over the factory installed barn door springs!*

*I had the chronograph setup in a bad location at a bad time of day for the sun, but the readings were pretty consistent. I was expecting the .38's to be slow, but not 600 fps slow. They're powder puff loads though.*

*I fired a known Federal 1200 fps 22lr load a few times and they were all right around spec from 15'.*

*I put one mag (14) rounds of .45 ACP through the velocitator too. They were 230 FMJ from my 3.8" XDM. They were averaging low the 700's. These were some rounds I loaded about 10 years back. I tore a ragged hole in the target at 10 steps. The ragged hole shooting ain't at the distances it once was, but it still feels great to do it!*

*I noticed a good bit of unburned powder throughout the .45 while cleaning. My charge of Universal was a bit too low for efficient burn. Like Unique, Universal shoots great just leaves residue at the bottom end of its range. *

*It's good to be back in business with a chronograph again. *


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I shot 2 rounds of scrap today...came in dead last the first round...the second round I was next to last.  Might have been a year since I shot a shotgun...very humbling.




You summed up my last run through a sporting clays course.   I shot like trash.  It was comical.

Still had fun and will certainly be after 'em again.




chuckdog said:


> *I recently installed a Wilson spring kit in my wife's S&W 642. I test fired it Sunday using some target velocity 158gr cast bullets. I fired them over the new chronograph and they were averaging about 600 fps with 100% reliability.*
> 
> *For the Smith, a huge improvement over the factory installed barn door springs!*
> 
> *I had the chronograph setup in a bad location at a bad time of day for the sun, but the readings were pretty consistent. I was expecting the .38's to be slow, but not 600 fps slow. They're powder puff loads though.*
> 
> *I fired a known Federal 1200 fps 22lr load a few times and they were all right around spec from 15'.*
> 
> *I put one mag (14) rounds of .45 ACP through the velocitator too. They were 230 FMJ from my 3.8" XDM. They were averaging low the 700's. These were some rounds I loaded about 10 years back. I tore a ragged hole in the target at 10 steps. The ragged hole shooting ain't at the distances it once was, but it still feels great to do it!*
> 
> *I noticed a good bit of unburned powder throughout the .45 while cleaning. My charge of Universal was a bit too low for efficient burn. Like Unique, Universal shoots great just leaves residue at the bottom end of its range. *
> 
> *It's good to be back in business with a chronograph again. *




Barn door springs, you say......excellent description because that's exactly what my 442 has in it.   Even after thousands of pulls it still hasn't improved beyond mega-stout.

This, combined with my lacking double action skills gives  5yd Diet Dew bottles a sporting chance.... 


I didn't realize there was a Wilson kit for them.   Gonna check into this....


Gotta love ragged hole groups from a .45. 

Good news on chrono up & running for you.

Looks like @GregoryB. has the same model inbound.  

I gotta remember to grab a 9v battery.....







EDIT:   found the J-Frame spring kit at Brownells.


----------



## rosewood

I have had guns with "barn door" springs description.  I have upgraded the springs in several Taurus revolvers with the wilson's.  Really makes an improvement over factory.  But as Chuck did, you have to check for reliability.  In my 607, it now has an awesome double action pull.  In the 605 and 85 they are nice also.  I tried the Wilson's in the 941 (22mag) and it is very unreliable.  It will fire in single action but is hit and miss in double.  Seems rimfires takes a harder hit to ignite, so that gun sits with the factory springs.  I polished everything in it I could, action is smooth as silk, but still has the "barn door" springs in it.

Always keep an extra 9V battery for the chronograph.  The Caldwell has room for an extra in the battery compartment.  Inevitably, you will leave it on and the battery will be dead when you get to the range (assuming it doesn't have an auto off feature), or just die on it's own.

Chronographs make liars out of a lot of people...  Folks will read the load data and assume they are getting that velocity in their gun, not considering barrel length and other factors.  Kind of reminds me of those added horsepower gadgets for an automobile.  Someone will put 10 items that "add" 20 hp to your car, they add them all up and say that is what they are getting.  It don't work that way.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I have had guns with "barn door" springs description.  I have upgraded the springs in several Taurus revolvers with the wilson's.  Really makes an improvement over factory.  But as Chuck did, you have to check for reliability.  In my 607, it now has an awesome double action pull.  In the 605 and 85 they are nice also.  I tried the Wilson's in the 941 (22mag) and it is very unreliable.  It will fire in single action but is hit and miss in double.  Seems rimfires takes a harder hit to ignite, so that gun sits with the factory springs.  I polished everything in it I could, action is smooth as silk, but still has the "barn door" springs in it.
> 
> Always keep an extra 9V battery for the chronograph.  The Caldwell has room for an extra in the battery compartment.  Inevitably, you will leave it on and the battery will be dead when you get to the range (assuming it doesn't have an auto off feature), or just die on it's own.
> 
> Chronographs make liars out of a lot of people...  Folks will read the load data and assume they are getting that velocity in their gun, not considering barrel length and other factors.  Kind of reminds me of those added horsepower gadgets for an automobile.  Someone will put 10 items that "add" 20 hp to your car, they add them all up and say that is what they are getting.  It don't work that way.
> 
> Rosewood





Great points one & all.



I'll function check the J-Frame with carry ammo as well as the 38spcl range loads I plan on loading.  Watching for light strikes as spring gets some future use. 


Great analogy on the chrono/horsepower.  

I see rifles that are rocking _multiple_ bubble levels on them and wonder how much of a velocity boost each level gives.


----------



## chuckdog

*The lightest trigger reset spring would be great, it didn't come close to working.*

*The hammer spring is solid. I wasn't concerned with ignition as mush as trigger reset under firing conditions. Inexpensive improvement, but it ain't custom trigger like at all.*

*You will need something like a tiny hex wrench or paper clip to contain the hammer spring for removal.*


----------



## HughW2

simpleman30 said:


> Shot my new to me Beretta 96 (40 s&w).  On the 7th round, I had some type of misfire that blew back into my face.  Right eye still feels scratchy and it was a reminder to always wear eye protection.  Not sure what happened but it ejected the spent round and failed to feed the next one.  Everything else fed fine, so I assume it was just a bad round.
> 
> Also shot some hand loads in my Marlin 336 in 35 Remington.  I posted about it in another thread but man am I happy with this rifle.  Good enough to kill a deer anywhere I hunt.  Makes me want to leave my AR’s and bolt guns put up, or start hand loading for them too.


That is some great shooting for any rifle.  Incredible for a lever gun!


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## chuckdog

*I chono’d some of my wife’s 125gr HP from her 642 yesterday. They’re coming in at 800 plus or minus fps. I had hoped for a bit higher velocities, but comfortable shooting made me expect less.*

*She shoots this load quite well, so I ain’t tinkering with it.*

*I put a few midrange 158gr .357 rounds through the chronograph too.  All 12 rounds hovered in the 1150 fps range. I didn't write anything down, but the ES was very low.*

*The 4" GP had been warmed up with some of the wife's .38's and only got about another 100 fps out of them than the Smith.*

*The low spread may be more common than I remember, but I’m impressed with the consistency. Of course these number mean little if it wasn't hitting the target.*

*I shot a couple of match .22lr through it at the end of the run and both registered right at 1050 fps. Seems to be some truth in advertising in the .22 rimfire community!  *


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I have had guns with "barn door" springs description.  I have upgraded the springs in several Taurus revolvers with the wilson's.  Really makes an improvement over factory.  But as Chuck did, you have to check for reliability.  In my 607, it now has an awesome double action pull.  In the 605 and 85 they are nice also.  I tried the Wilson's in the 941 (22mag) and it is very unreliable.  It will fire in single action but is hit and miss in double.  Seems rimfires takes a harder hit to ignite, so that gun sits with the factory springs.  I polished everything in it I could, action is smooth as silk, but still has the "barn door" springs in it.
> 
> Always keep an extra 9V battery for the chronograph.  The Caldwell has room for an extra in the battery compartment.  Inevitably, you will leave it on and the battery will be dead when you get to the range (assuming it doesn't have an auto off feature), or just die on it's own.
> 
> Chronographs make liars out of a lot of people...  Folks will read the load data and assume they are getting that velocity in their gun, not considering barrel length and other factors.  Kind of reminds me of those added horsepower gadgets for an automobile.  Someone will put 10 items that "add" 20 hp to your car, they add them all up and say that is what they are getting.  It don't work that way.
> 
> Rosewood




Mighty glad you mentioned this spring kit.


Springs arrived today.

Gonna get after when I get some time.








Dang things were a bargain.....except I had to add a magazine in order to feel better about the shipping cost. 
















chuckdog said:


> *The lightest trigger reset spring would be great, it didn't come close to working.*
> 
> *The hammer spring is solid. I wasn't concerned with ignition as mush as trigger reset under firing conditions. Inexpensive improvement, but it ain't custom trigger like at all.*
> 
> *You will need something like a tiny hex wrench or paper clip to contain the hammer spring for removal.*




Roger that.


Thanks.


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> Mighty glad you mentioned this spring kit.
> 
> 
> Springs arrived today.
> 
> Gonna get after when I get some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang things were a bargain.....except I had to add a magazine in order to feel better about the shipping cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger that.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




*A word or two of caution.*

*I use a stiff nylon/plastic rod (a punch) moving it from top to bottom of the grip/mainspring opening lifting ever so slowly to encourage the side plate off. I've been inside a pile of S&W's and not had an issue with this method. Just remember there are small protrusions at the top securing the plate.*

*Though I've never had it occur, it has been said of the alloy frames to keep testing with the side plate removed to a minimum.*

*Bottom line, after installing the 14lb trigger and replacement hammer spring I recommend squeezing the side plate back in place before dry firing.*

*This is a bit more troublesome with the hammerless 42 series, but I believe it's worth it.*

*I safely dry fired my wife's several times before reinstalling the screws.*

*I know, I'm worse than any "Old Woman" worrying about what can go wrong!*

*I reckon I wear it with pride...*

*Hope this helps.    *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *A word or two of caution.*
> 
> *I use a stiff nylon/plastic rod (a punch) moving it from top to bottom of the grip/mainspring opening lifting ever so slowly to encourage the side plate off. I've been inside a pile of S&W's and not had an issue with this method. Just remember there are small protrusions at the top securing the plate.*
> 
> *Though I've never had it occur, it has been said of the alloy frames to keep testing with the side plate removed to a minimum.*
> 
> *Bottom line, after installing the 14lb trigger and replacement hammer spring I recommend squeezing the side plate back in place before dry firing.*
> 
> *This is a bit more troublesome with the hammerless 42 series, but I believe it's worth it.*
> 
> *I safely dry fired my wife's several times before reinstalling the screws.*
> 
> *I know, I'm worse than any "Old Woman" worrying about what can go wrong!*
> 
> *I reckon I wear it with pride...*
> 
> *Hope this helps.    *



Thank you.   Huge thanks.

I will refer back to this thread when I get after it.


----------



## jimmy.444

After doing a little work on the lease this afternoon I shot my .54 cal t/c renegade.
Now I need to find some more #11 percussion caps—-


----------



## chuckdog

*It's in my Valentine's Day thread, but I thought I would post this here too. *

*Had an opportunity to shoot the Ruger American Predator Friday.*

*I was under dressed for the occasion. It looked much warmer than it felt at Little River. The cold wind cut right through T and long sleeve over shirt.*

*I hadn't taken any time to prepare any specific loads to test the carbine, so I put some together with components I had ready to load.*

*I had two pieces of primed Lake City pull down brass that I had accidentally allowed to get submersed in acetone while removing the tar like waterproofing from the neck. I had read that acetone didn't ruin primers so here was my chance to find out.*

*I loaded the two with 45.5grs of Varget and 150gr Nosler Ballistic Tips @ 2.795" for reliable feed due to the magazine's limitation.*

*I had six pieces of commercial brass that I had pulled the previous loads from because they were unidentified. I had FL sized without depriming and uniformed the length at 2.005". I put the same 45.5gr charge of Varget behind some Speer 165gr boat tail soft points @2.795 OAL.*

*No dope on either load, just pulled it out of the air.*

*Cleaning rod in tow here we go.*

*From an Uncle Bud's bull bag I took one shot at 50yds with the 150's to get it near zero. Acetone doesn't seem to harm primers!*

*The picture below show my last three shots at 100 yds. The scope @ 12X.*

*I cleaned between the first few rounds, but the cold took its toll on my patience. My truck thermometer displayed 43° but it felt much colder in the windy shade. When my cold hands wouldn't hardly pull the patch through the eye of the jag, I knew it was time to go.*

*May have been the cold fingers, but I didn't notice any creep while shooting. This little carbine shows real promise! Regardless of model or caliber I don't think I've ever had a Ruger centerfire rifle do better. If you factor in the out of nowhere loads, the wind, and my self inflicted discomfort this is quite good for a first outing.*

**


----------



## jimmy.444

chuckdog said:


> *It's in my Valentine's Day thread, but I thought I would post this here too. *
> 
> *Had an opportunity to shoot the Ruger American Predator Friday.*
> 
> *I was under dressed for the occasion. It looked much warmer than it felt at Little River. The cold wind cut right through T and long sleeve over shirt.*
> 
> *I hadn't taken any time to prepare any specific loads to test the carbine, so I put some together with components I had ready to load.*
> 
> *I had two pieces of primed Lake City pull down brass that I had accidentally allowed to get submersed in acetone while removing the tar like waterproofing from the neck. I had read that acetone didn't ruin primers so here was my chance to find out.*
> 
> *I loaded the two with 45.5grs of Varget and 150gr Nosler Ballistic Tips @ 2.795" for reliable feed due to the magazine's limitation.*
> 
> *I had six pieces of commercial brass that I had pulled the previous loads from because they were unidentified. I had FL sized without depriming and uniformed the length at 2.005". I put the same 45.5gr charge of Varget behind some Speer 165gr boat tail soft points @2.795 OAL.*
> 
> *No dope on either load, just pulled it out of the air.*
> 
> *Cleaning rod in tow here we go.*
> 
> *From an Uncle Bud's bull bag I took one shot at 50yds with the 150's to get it near zero. Acetone doesn't seem to harm primers!*
> 
> *The picture below show my last three shots at 100 yds. The scope @ 12X.*
> 
> *I cleaned between the first few rounds, but the cold took its toll on my patience. My truck thermometer displayed 43° but it felt much colder in the windy shade. When my cold hands wouldn't hardly pull the patch through the eye of the jag, I knew it was time to go.*
> 
> *May have been the cold fingers, but I didn't notice any creep while shooting. This little carbine shows real promise! Regardless of model or caliber I don't think I've ever had a Ruger centerfire rifle do better. If you factor in the out of nowhere loads, the wind, and my self inflicted discomfort this is quite good for a first outing.*
> 
> *View attachment 1067492*


I’ve got the American Predator carbine in .308 and it’s one of the most accurate rifles I have. I put a .450 bushmaster magazine in it and have zero feed issues.


----------



## chuckdog

jimmy.444 said:


> I’ve got the American Predator carbine in .308 and it’s one of the most accurate rifles I have. I put a .450 bushmaster magazine in it and have zero feed issues.




*What issue(s) were you experiencing?*

*I have only noticed that dropping one in from the top ain't too likely to load smoothly. It seems to operate more like a controlled round feed from the magazine.*

*I'm no proponent of detachable mags on a hunting rifle to start with. I much prefer a floorplate or blind mag. More times than I like to admit I have arrived at the hunting land only to discover the magazine didn't make the trip! (Tikka T3 at least twice)*

*That said, with maybe a total of 10 function cycled when assembling the ammo and what few I shot Friday, so far if I load three in the mag it has cycled without issue.*

*I just read where the .308's were shipped with 4 round mags. Mine is marked something like .308/.243 Multi Cal, but it only holds 3 rounds. I wonder if this is Ruger's answer to past magazine/feed issues?*

*It loads more like a typical pistol mag. Start in at the front of the magazine and slide the round back as you push down.*


----------



## Nimrod71

I am getting ready for and afternoon of shooting fun.  My shooting friends came over last night and we planned up a shooting party today.  All this rain we have had has got our trigger fingers itching.  I changed scopes on my 22-250 last week, I think my old Burris has some issues, so I put  a Vortex on to check the scope and rifle.  From trip to trip the impact area would change, good grouping but just in the wrong place.  I will also be shooting my Rem 6 mm that I have been working on for over a year.  Some days it is right on target on others is is a little off, I don't think its the rifle.  In fact I think the rifle can shoot a look better, I just can't hold it like I use too, age really works on the body.  I will let you know todays results when we get back.  Ya'll have fun today.


----------



## Nimrod71

Well I'm back.  We had a great time today.  It was a little cool but we could shoot without worrying about the barrels over heating.  As I have said I changed the scope on the 22-250 and I needed to get it sighted in.  I throw together a load of 33.2 gr. of 2520 and 55 gr. Dogtown bullets for a cheap sight in.  First I placed by target at 25 yards to help get the scope on the paper.  This scope had been on another rifle so it was off the factory center.  I fired the first shot, no hole to be seen.  I fired another round, no hole.  I pulled the bolt out and looked down the bore.  when I found the target and looked back though the scope it was off about 5 inches high and 4 inches to the left.  No problem the Vortex scope has target turrets and 1/8 adjustments.  I move the top turret down 5 inches and the side over 5 inches.  Replaced bolt and fired again.  No hole, I fired again No hole  What the heck is wrong?  I pulled the bolt again and looked down the bore.  Lined up the target, I looked back through the scope, Still of the paper.  Now what the Heck?  We talked the problem over, not one answer that sounded right.  Then like a lighten bolt it hit me, the turrets are 1/8 at 100 yds, the target is at 25.  You need more adjustments.  This time I didn't bother with the numbers I just set the rifle up on the bags lined up the bore with the target and went to turning the turrets.  It worked, next shot on one inch low at 25 yds.  I set up a target at 100 yds., fired a round.  A hole appeared about 2 inches high, I fired another round, another hole about an 1/8 inch from the first.  Both holes were directly above the target dot.  I moved the turret down two inches and fired again, hole inside of dime circle.  I fired again, hole center of dime circle.  I fired again, hole half inside of first hole.  The 250 is sighted in and ready to go.  

I am impressed with the load because it is a great shooting load made with a cheap powder and cheap bullet.  

Now the 6 mm story.  Todays bullets are Sierra 70 gr. Match Kings. Ten loaded with IMR 4064 and Ten loaded with IMR 4895.  I shot 5 of the 4064 first.  The five shot group covered about and inch.  I let the barrel cool down for 15 minutes, then fired the other five 4064 rounds.  Just about the same size group.  Another 15 minute cool down.  I fired the first 4895, hole center of dot.  I fired second round, no hole to be seen.  What happened?  I fired another round, hole about 1/8 inch from first hole.  I fired another round, hole touching third round hole.  I fired fifth round, hole about 1/4 inch about first hole.  I walked down to check target and find second shot location.  I found the second shot and first shot made one big hole.  All shots within a dime size dot and two making one hole.  I was happy and pleased with my rifle and my shooting.

Another good day at the range with my friends.  Oh, they shot good too.  Two of them shot a lot better groups than I did, but their rifles and scopes cost a lot more than mine.


----------



## chuckdog

Nimrod71 said:


> Well I'm back.  We had a great time today.  It was a little cool but we could shoot without worrying about the barrels over heating.  As I have said I changed the scope on the 22-250 and I needed to get it sighted in.  I throw together a load of 33.2 gr. of 2520 and 55 gr. Dogtown bullets for a cheap sight in.  First I placed by target at 25 yards to help get the scope on the paper.  This scope had been on another rifle so it was off the factory center.  I fired the first shot, no hole to be seen.  I fired another round, no hole.  I pulled the bolt out and looked down the bore.  when I found the target and looked back though the scope it was off about 5 inches high and 4 inches to the left.  No problem the Vortex scope has target turrets and 1/8 adjustments.  I move the top turret down 5 inches and the side over 5 inches.  Replaced bolt and fired again.  No hole, I fired again No hole  What the heck is wrong?  I pulled the bolt again and looked down the bore.  Lined up the target, I looked back through the scope, Still of the paper.  Now what the Heck?  We talked the problem over, not one answer that sounded right.  Then like a lighten bolt it hit me, the turrets are 1/8 at 100 yds, the target is at 25.  You need more adjustments.  This time I didn't bother with the numbers I just set the rifle up on the bags lined up the bore with the target and went to turning the turrets.  It worked, next shot on one inch low at 25 yds.  I set up a target at 100 yds., fired a round.  A hole appeared about 2 inches high, I fired another round, another hole about an 1/8 inch from the first.  Both holes were directly above the target dot.  I moved the turret down two inches and fired again, hole inside of dime circle.  I fired again, hole center of dime circle.  I fired again, hole half inside of first hole.  The 250 is sighted in and ready to go.
> 
> I am impressed with the load because it is a great shooting load made with a cheap powder and cheap bullet.
> 
> Now the 6 mm story.  Todays bullets are Sierra 70 gr. Match Kings. Ten loaded with IMR 4064 and Ten loaded with IMR 4895.  I shot 5 of the 4064 first.  The five shot group covered about and inch.  I let the barrel cool down for 15 minutes, then fired the other five 4064 rounds.  Just about the same size group.  Another 15 minute cool down.  I fired the first 4895, hole center of dot.  I fired second round, no hole to be seen.  What happened?  I fired another round, hole about 1/8 inch from first hole.  I fired another round, hole touching third round hole.  I fired fifth round, hole about 1/4 inch about first hole.  I walked down to check target and find second shot location.  I found the second shot and first shot made one big hole.  All shots within a dime size dot and two making one hole.  I was happy and pleased with my rifle and my shooting.
> 
> Another good day at the range with my friends.  Oh, they shot good too.  Two of them shot a lot better groups than I did, but their rifles and scopes cost a lot more than mine.




*Makes up for a lot of frustrating days.*

*Glad to see you have both shooting.*

*Shooting great cheap is even better!*


----------



## Jester896

i kinda did that the other day...I called for the adjustment in MOA...but the scope moves in Mils...smh

just remember next time you are trying to tighten the 4895 load to foul it with 10 shots of 4064 1st


----------



## Dub

Mighty gratifying range trip there @Nimrod71 

Sounds like you had a super day and ended with the confidence of having your rifles dialed in nicely.


----------



## jimmy.444

chuckdog said:


> *What issue(s) were you experiencing?*
> 
> *I have only noticed that dropping one in from the top ain't too likely to load smoothly. It seems to operate more like a controlled round feed from the magazine.*
> 
> *I'm no proponent of detachable mags on a hunting rifle to start with. I much prefer a floorplate or blind mag. More times than I like to admit I have arrived at the hunting land only to discover the magazine didn't make the trip! (Tikka T3 at least twice)*
> 
> *That said, with maybe a total of 10 function cycled when assembling the ammo and what few I shot Friday, so far if I load three in the mag it has cycled without issue.*
> 
> *I just read where the .308's were shipped with 4 round mags. Mine is marked something like .308/.243 Multi Cal, but it only holds 3 rounds. I wonder if this is Ruger's answer to past magazine/feed issues?*
> 
> *It loads more like a typical pistol mag. Start in at the front of the magazine and slide the round back as you push down.*


With the factory supplied magazine the rifle wouldn’t hardly feed well at all. I had to work the bolt back and forth to chamber a round. It was like the angle from the top of the mag to the chamber was to great. There is a lot of info on these magazine feed issues on line. The .450 bushmaster mag makes them basically a straight shot from magazine to to chamber.
The .450 mag will only hold 3 rounds I believe but is a more conventional type magazine.


----------



## chuckdog

jimmy.444 said:


> With the factory supplied magazine the rifle wouldn’t hardly feed well at all. I had to work the bolt back and forth to chamber a round. It was like the angle from the top of the mag to the chamber was to great. There is a lot of info on these magazine feed issues on line. The .450 bushmaster mag makes them basically a straight shot from magazine to to chamber.
> The .450 mag will only hold 3 rounds I believe but is a more conventional type magazine.




*I'll try to get a pic up of mine. From your description it sounds like Ruger followed the public's response and changed mags. Mine is a 3 round staggered.*

*Thanks for letting me know.*

*I changed the scope on mine last night. I ended up going with what I had on hand. I left the factory P rail and used Warne Maxima Vertical rings to mount a Zeiss 3X9.*

*It feels a lot better. I loaded a box of the 165gr Speer to get it zero'd again.*


----------



## jimmy.444

chuckdog said:


> *I'll try to get a pic up of mine. From your description it sounds like Ruger followed the public's response and changed mags. Mine is a 3 round staggered.*
> 
> *Thanks for letting me know.*
> 
> *I changed the scope on mine last night. I ended up going with what I had on hand. I left the factory P rail and used Warne Maxima Vertical rings to mount a Zeiss 3X9.*
> 
> *It feels a lot better. I loaded a box of the 165gr Speer to get it zero'd again.*


Excellent choice of scope sir. Mine has a Zeiss 3x9 on it as well. I am really happy with it. Good luck on the range!!


----------



## chuckdog

*I shot the Predator with the newly mounted scope Wednesday at lunch.*

*I was shooting off my portable front rest and a bag at the rear. I used the Speer 165gr BTSP, new Winchester brass, CCI 200 primers, and 45.5gr of Varget. The rounds appear long in the pics, but fit and feed fine in the mag @2.800".*

*To me the rifle looks and feels a lot better with the Zeiss and Warne rings.*

*I also have a side and top view of the 3rd staggered mag that mine came with.*

*Either the barrel took a couple of fouling shots, the scope a couple of shots to settle in, or I was sliding the rifle a bit on the leather rest. As noted on the target pic the first shot is at the top, 3" above POA. I moved the elevation down 4 clicks and shot the next three.*

*I had two appointments to keep so that was all I was able to shoot.*

* I'm really pleased with this little Ruger.*



**


----------



## Nimrod71

I like that.  The wife's son in law has one in 308.  I helped him sight it in.  It shoots good but it seems to have more recoil than my Howa.


----------



## FlipKing

Took my 6.5cm Ridgeline and my .308 Savage MSR Long Range to 600 yards yesterday. First time shooting distance, had a good time doing it.


----------



## Nimrod71

Sunday afternoon, our regular day at the range.  My friends and I had a good time, they out shot me.  I think part of my problem is I shoot to many different rifles, they only shoot one.  Today I carried a 223, 22-250 and 6 mm Rem.  The first on the line was the 223, a Savage.  I had two loads to try, one with Dogtown bullets and the other with Hornady.  The Dogtowns group was about the size of a half dollar, the Hornady 60 gr.  all five rounds made one big hole.  I felt pretty good.

Next up was the 22-250 Rem 700.  I have been having problems with this rifle, but I found out it was not the rifle but the scope had gone bad.  I replaced the scope a couple of weeks ago.  Last week I shot two nice groups so I figured today would be about the same.  I was wrong.  I had changed powder but I used the same bullets and let me tell you, it made a heck of a difference.  I knew there would be some difference but I didn't expect a full inch lower and a 3/4 inch spread.  The only good thing from this was the two groups I shot were in line with the target dot as last week.

By the time I got to the 6 mm Rem. I was a little put out.  Last week when I shot it grouped very well, 4 bullets making two holes about 1/8 inch apart.  Todays loads were a little different, last week the load was 39.2 gr. today by error, the load was 39 gr.  My wife distracted me as I was setting the beam scale and I missed setting the .2 on the beam.  I expected a little difference, I didn't know it would make that much of a difference, or was it my hold was off.  To shorten the story, lets just say it was the both.  I could kill pond cooters but it wouldn't be head shots.  The lesson from this is to always pay attention to what you are doing and double check your powder and scale.  Then go back and check it again.

Now, there is always next week end, time to loadem up again.  Everyone have fun and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## chuckdog

Nimrod71 said:


> Sunday afternoon, our regular day at the range.  My friends and I had a good time, they out shot me.  I think part of my problem is I shoot to many different rifles, they only shoot one.  Today I carried a 223, 22-250 and 6 mm Rem.  The first on the line was the 223, a Savage.  I had two loads to try, one with Dogtown bullets and the other with Hornady.  The Dogtowns group was about the size of a half dollar, the Hornady 60 gr.  all five rounds made one big hole.  I felt pretty good.
> 
> Next up was the 22-250 Rem 700.  I have been having problems with this rifle, but I found out it was not the rifle but the scope had gone bad.  I replaced the scope a couple of weeks ago.  Last week I shot two nice groups so I figured today would be about the same.  I was wrong.  I had changed powder but I used the same bullets and let me tell you, it made a heck of a difference.  I knew there would be some difference but I didn't expect a full inch lower and a 3/4 inch spread.  The only good thing from this was the two groups I shot were in line with the target dot as last week.
> 
> By the time I got to the 6 mm Rem. I was a little put out.  Last week when I shot it grouped very well, 4 bullets making two holes about 1/8 inch apart.  Todays loads were a little different, last week the load was 39.2 gr. today by error, the load was 39 gr.  My wife distracted me as I was setting the beam scale and I missed setting the .2 on the beam.  I expected a little difference, I didn't know it would make that much of a difference, or was it my hold was off.  To shorten the story, lets just say it was the both.  I could kill pond cooters but it wouldn't be head shots.  The lesson from this is to always pay attention to what you are doing and double check your powder and scale.  Then go back and check it again.
> 
> Now, there is always next week end, time to loadem up again.  Everyone have fun and enjoy the outdoors.



*You're absolutely right about too many irons in the fire. It's great to have other rifles to shoot while waiting on barrels to cool, but you can get your cheek weld and other influencers out of whack between rifles.*

*I doubt the .2 grain made the difference with the 6mm. We all have those frustrating head shaking moments.*

*With the 22-250 it sounds like you bumped up the velocity. I'd go back to the previous load, or try to velocity match the new powder's charge.*

*I love to shoot those 1 hole groups, but with the good those "what am I doing" days happen!*


----------



## HarryO45

I went out this morning... kinda just wanted to shoot a couple rounds. Maybe kill something, driving our clear cuts hoping for a pig or yote.  Ended up verifying my zero with three rounds out to 300 yards.  It was dead on. 

I have been thinking about changing out my Larue for something lighter, but it has never let me down... plus, I don’t baby my rifles so... after seven years of lugging it around and three different scopes it has found a permanent home.


----------



## snooker1

Trying out a couple different chokes for my new Turkey Gun. Shot 12 shells (4 with each choke) at different yardages. The target below is at 35 yards with #5 Long Beard XR. Shoulder a little soar afterword's.


----------



## Railroader

Yesterday morning, I took an impromptu pot shot at a coyote trespassing in my yard.  .350L AR.  See the varmint forum for further details...


----------



## Dub

snooker1 said:


> Trying out a couple different chokes for my new Turkey Gun. Shot 12 shells (4 with each choke) at different yardages. The target below is at 35 yards with #5 Long Beard XR. Shoulder a little soar afterword's.




Gotta love patterning those turkey loads.



Buckshot below....but he describes well during the slow-motion portion.....


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded a 50 200gr Berry flat nose hollow point .45 ACP using 7.2grains of the Vihtavuori N340 powder.*

*I just came in from testing 24 rounds from my XD-M and it does quite well. Shooting only 33' I don't know how much a fella can say about accuracy. I kept them all in about 2"+- a fuzz group.*

*It meters very good through a new style (Bottle Type) Lee Auto Drum measure. Of the 50 I loaded I weighed every 10th round and it was dead on each time.*

*Very clean brass after firing and didn't see the first bit of powder residue inside the pistol. It's my first trial of the entire brand, and for what it usually sells for it should and did deliver premium results. *


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> Gotta love patterning those turkey loads.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckshot below....but he describes well during the slow-motion portion.....




*Can't do the you tube thing, but glad you got to get out and burn some powder!*


----------



## Darkhorse

chuckdog said:


> *Can't do the you tube thing, but glad you got to get out and burn some powder!*


Dub said:
Gotta love patterning those turkey loads.

Yeah I love it. Along with patterning 3.5" loads with my Browning Maxus I remove the fiber optic turkey sights after season. So every year I get to sight my Turkey gun back in again.
I do it on sandbags on a bench. Everytime I touch off one of those 3.5" shells the gun nearly jumps out of my hands. At least one hand always loses the grip.
Gotta love those 3.5 inch turkey loads.


----------



## Dub

It always is funny to me seeing the reaction of someone who is new to turkey hunting at the range for the first time.

Remember a buddy was sorta lax in his shoulder mount....touched off a 3.5” magnum load at the patterning board.....that sucker slammed into him like a mule kicking him.

Funny reaction.


My SuperNova dang near cycles itself with those loads.

It is still fun to me, though.


----------



## Nimrod71

I just got back form the rifle range and I had a good time shooting and talking with my friends.  Notice I didn't say anything about my shooting.  Well, I didn't have any trouble with loading and firing the rifles, they just wouldn't make the bullets hit the target in the same place.  Riflemen expect a five shot group in a single hole in the center of the target.  I know some that can do that, just not me.  Toady I shot what has become my standard rifles, Savage 223, Rem 700 in 22-250, Rem 700 varmint in 6 mm Rem.  I fired the same loads I have been using for the past couple of months and I my shooting is variable.  It seems one trip I will shoot one or the other pretty good, the  next trip another rifle will shoot better.  The groups will very from dime size up to half dollar size.  Oh well if I shoot them enough I may get better, or I may talk my wife into letting me buy a couple of more rifles since these are worn out.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> I just got back form the rifle range and I had a good time shooting and talking with my friends.  Notice I didn't say anything about my shooting.  Well, I didn't have any trouble with loading and firing the rifles, they just wouldn't make the bullets hit the target in the same place.  Riflemen expect a five shot group in a single hole in the center of the target.  I know some that can do that, just not me.  Toady I shot what has become my standard rifles, Savage 223, Rem 700 in 22-250, Rem 700 varmint in 6 mm Rem.  I fired the same loads I have been using for the past couple of months and I my shooting is variable.  It seems one trip I will shoot one or the other pretty good, the  next trip another rifle will shoot better.  The groups will very from dime size up to half dollar size.  Oh well if I shoot them enough I may get better, or I may talk my wife into letting me buy a couple of more rifles since these are worn out.



Got me grinning here.

I know what you mean...wanting to be dialed in every time at the range.

My range visits have been scarce in the last six months.


Did have an opportunity today to get out and run a few magazines through two guns.


First up was four mags through the P365 that I bought some time back.


Then ran a box through a .45 gubmint.


I only used the one mag in the little poodle-shooter.  Wanted to evaluate the gun only.   I will play with various mags later on.  I have some 15rd that I’d like to run next session.


For today, though...just used the one that came with it.

It does afford a full grip, though.  Little gun actually handled itself very nicely...above its weight class.



I shot the standard “Bad Guy” targets with each gun.

Rate of fire was a trigger press as soon as front sight crossed target.  

Came up from low-ready and put a round in target then chased it with rest of mag.






1st magazine on left side of head....2nd on right.




3rd & 4th were in gut.   By then I was more comfortable with the gun.  High grip, no slide bite, letting it ride quickly.



Four mags of the pocket pistol out of the way....then ran 50 rounds through the .45.   Same  routine...up from low ready with shot at a specific area, then chase it with remainder of mag.


No other shooting is more fun to me than a 5” 1911 in .45acp.   Feels good.  Feels right.




Was gone from there almost before I got there.  


Mighty grateful for our son to sit with his Momma while got some trigger therapy, drive-thru fancy coffee and drive-thru pharmacy pick up.


Quick outing.


Sure felt good to finally drive the truck.....and do so with windows down and no pollen trouble as of yet.

Wind on my head.....not on my hair....shaved my head last week to match my wife’s own hair loss.  

We are like a pair of Q-tips when we ride around in her SUV.


----------



## sbroadwell

I went out in the yard and put 3 mags through the 1911. Pretty fast, all one handed from the hip. Shooting about 25 feet. 

Long, long ago, I got really good at what they called Instinct Shooting. Daisy had a BB gun kit called Quick Skill, where you tried to hit increasing smaller targets that you threw up in the air. No aiming, just instinct pointing. I never got to where I could hit aspirin, but could hit a bottle cap most times.  I did it a little with a .22 revolver, just at stationary targets, and got pretty good. 

Been about 45 years since I’ve tried it, but got to thinking it would be nice to get good again. Plus, it gets pretty boring just to shoot at regular targets. 

Did ok today, would have hit a man sized target every time, but need to keep practicing. Can’t afford to do it enough with a .45 though, particularly these days. I’ve got plenty of .22 ammo so I’ll start using that. And will look for a fairly accurate pellet pistol, too.


----------



## SakoL61R

Coaching SCTP at my club as usual on Sunday afternoons.
Sure like to see the smile on a young person’s face when 
they start breaking targets consistently.
Makes my day.

Got a couple rounds in with my 80’s Remmy
12 ga. 1100 skeet gun.  
Rebuilt it last year with a SureCycle system, magazine
upgrade and a few other parts.
Zero malfs with my “antique” as the youngins call it.
Porting and a lengthened forcing cone make it 
super fun to shoot.


----------



## Nimrod71

Dub, that looks like some good shooting to me.  Since ammo has be hard to come by I have shot my handguns much. I may try my 96 this week just to see if it still works.


----------



## killerv

took my youngest and his friend to shoot up a bunch of that expensive 22lr ammo yesterday. Maybe one day they will pay me back.


----------



## pacecars

Getting ready for Turkey season I shot my 28 ga to make sure it still patterns well with my #9 TSS loads I made last year. It did. The Turkeys are in trouble inside 50 yards


----------



## Railroader

The Kid and Little Brother shot up a couple hundred BBs...



Resetting their snuff cans.  Good Times!


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> The Kid and Little Brother shot up a couple hundred BBs...
> 
> View attachment 1071830
> 
> Resetting their snuff cans.  Good Times!




The best of times.

Congrats


----------



## Steven037

Put 50 rounds through my new to me operator lw .45 to make sure it ran without issue. It ran perfect and was extremely accurate. Great shooting gun. Also ran 50 rounds through the 10mm just cause I like shooting it so much. Range time goes by too fast. Wasn’t even gone from the house 45 minutes but it is nice when the range is 5 minutes away.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Put 50 rounds through my new to me operator lw .45 to make sure it ran without issue. It ran perfect and was extremely accurate. Great shooting gun. Also ran 50 rounds through the 10mm just cause I like shooting it so much. Range time goes by too fast. Wasn’t even gone from the house 45 minutes but it is nice when the range is 5 minutes away.




I hear ya loud 'n clear.    Goes by way too fast.   Similar round count on my last trip a week ago.    


Went by too fast. 


Nice pistolas you have there.  I'll bet that  6"  10mm handles very smoothly.


----------



## Steven037

Dub said:


> I hear ya loud 'n clear.    Goes by way too fast.   Similar round count on my last trip a week ago.
> 
> 
> Went by too fast.
> 
> 
> Nice pistolas you have there.  I'll bet that  6"  10mm handles very smoothly.


Very smooth. And very tight pistol. Still breaking it in but man it can shoot.


----------



## Nimrod71

I am on my way to the rifle range in 30 minutes


----------



## SakoL61R

Coaching the next generation today.  Coupla hats (or what was left of them..) got nailed up.   Shot a couple rounds myself.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

We drove nearly 100 miles each way
But we shot 200plus rounds today.
Very pleased the both of us.
That boy already shoots 25-06 better than I can. Were both new to that caliber so it wasn’t fair cause his eyes are much younger. Congratulations boy you won out today.


----------



## Nimrod71

Well, let me tell you I had a good morning at the rifle range.  As my past range outings have not been the best, a number of problems.  I finally went back to my old loadings just to check if it was me or the rifle combo.  Well let me tell you it worked out to be the loads I was using.  It just goes to show you that rifles are like dogs, some you like some you don't, but they will all bite.  The 6 mm went back to putting five Sierra 85 gr. HPBT in a dime hole, and the 22-250 put three Sierra 55 gr. in the same hole.  I feel better so I am off to a good start of a new day.


----------



## heggy

First time with my recently acquired 03A3.
200 yards prone, with a sling, shooting HXP ammo.
All shoots on paper 7 ring or better


----------



## bullethead

Ruger 96/44 at 100yds. 44mag
240gr Speer Gold dot
1st shot hit low.
I adjusted the next two went side by side. I adjusted two more clicks left and let it be until I shoot it again before hunting season.


----------



## Buckstop

Shot my 6.5x284 this afternoon after the HS stock was swapped out for an AG Alpine Hunter. First group was just under .4” at 100 yrds with 140 gr Berger HVLD’s. New stock knocked a pound off the weight.


----------



## Dub




----------



## GregoryB.

I shot my New England firearms 20 gauge single shot. Recently had it fitted for screw in choke tubes. Was testing some turkey loads at 35 yards. Patterns were to spread out for my taste. Put it back in the safe and pulled out the 12 gauge 870 Super Mag. That's when I noticed the turkey choke that I thought was in the 20 gauge. There was a Modified choke in it instead. Oh well, just get to shoot again tomorrow now. Season opens on SC WMA's on the first.


----------



## Old Bum

I shot some .45 ACP that I loaded Sunday. I gotta get better at 50' than I am now. I can still hit a 8 1/2 x 11 piece of paper at that distance but they are all over the place.
I know it ain't the gun or ammo so that leaves only one thing.


----------



## Steven037

Just got home from putting 60 rounds of 6mmARC down range. Man I like this gun.


----------



## Dub

Old Bum said:


> I shot some .45 ACP that I loaded Sunday. I gotta get better at 50' than I am now. I can still hit a 8 1/2 x 11 piece of paper at that distance but they are all over the place.
> I know it ain't the gun or ammo so that leaves only one thing.



My loose nut behind the trigger gets squirrely beyond 15 yards 





I‘m mighty eager to get some 45ACP loaded, too.  It’s my favorite pistol cartridge.......44mag is my favorite revolver cartridge.


----------



## chuckdog

*I function tested an ATA Turkish manufactured 12ga selfloading shotgun Saturday afternoon. I don’t know the exact model, but it’s black with 18.5 barrel an extended ported turkey choke, peep sight and pistol grip stock. It’s good to be able to still use/see peep sights. *

*Didn’t think much about it till this morning. Yea my shoulder is calling me all types of unkind names.*

*I put 5 rounds of Remington 3” mag buckshot into a tree stump as fast as I could get back on target and pull the trigger. It didn’t seem so bad at the time. The gun functioned perfectly. There’s a very deep pie plate size hole in that big stump too.  *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I function tested an ATA Turkish manufactured 12ga selfloading shotgun Saturday afternoon. I don’t know the exact model, but it’s black with 18.5 barrel an extended ported turkey choke, peep sight and pistol grip stock. It’s good to be able to still use/see peep sights. *
> 
> *Didn’t think much about it till this morning. Yea my shoulder is calling me all types of unkind names.*
> 
> *I put 5 rounds of Remington 3” mag buckshot into a tree stump as fast as I could get back on target and pull the trigger. It didn’t seem so bad at the time. The gun functioned perfectly. There’s a very deep pie plate size hole in that big stump too.  *




  I always enjoy that feeling a couple days later.


I'm sorta lean on scatterguns and mainly rely on one "do everything" 12ga.

It does get testy sometimes when slapping the rib mounted sights on it prior to turkey seasons.  Those patterning sessions always haunt me some the week afterwards.


I believe one of these days I'm going to get a scattergun and set it up just for turkey.   21" or shorter barrel, pistolgrip stock, red dot cowitinessing irons....and a non-squishy recoil pad that holds up, doesn't get gummy, yet does it's job (probably leather).


One thing is for certain....sitting on the ground leaning back against a tree and popping off a shot or two is interesting a couple days after.  Don't notice it on the kill.....but dangitman it seeks up later.


----------



## chuckdog

*I was shooting #4 buckshot. Probably $25 worth now. I believe some duplex 3” turkey loads have been the hardest kicking of any for me.*

*I’m not a scattergun guy either. I still enjoy just tinkering with most anything that shoots.  *


----------



## bullgator

Took a young man who just got out of the Air Force to the range. He shot my Garand and M1A and couldn’t be happier. I shot a few out of my Dasher while he was experiencing the old battle rifles.


----------



## Railroader

Dang, nobody's shot nothing in five days. This IS getting serious..

Picked up my Coyote Ugly G19X today...



Ran a couple mags of hardball thru it and played bounce the MTN Dew bottle in the back yard.  It works fine, as Glocks do...

I like the "Glock Commander" arrangement of the 19X pretty well.  Feels good in hand, and with no back strap installed, I think it is a little slimmer than the G17 I carried on duty so long ago.  This could also be because I have been handling large frame G21 and G40MOS for a good while now.  Glock has also improved their night sights a bit.  In a side by side dark room test, these are better than my Sig P365.

This thing, full of Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P's is gonna be my every day gun for a while, and see if it sticks.

In this day and time, 20 rounds before a reload just might be a good idea..

At any rate, I own a Glock 9mm again.


----------



## SC Hunter

My buddy called me yesterday asking if I'd run by his house to check on something as he was out of town. I just happened to pull in the yard and see a 3.5 foot long rattler nake slipping across the yard head up. I usually don't mess with snakes in the woods but this one was right beside the kids slide and my buddy has two daughters under 5 so he had to go. Some high brass number 8's that I dug out of the door of the truck through a kicks choke took care of things. 

I've really slacked off shooting as much lately but I plan on shooting a 22 or 3 this week.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot my new #1 7mm-08 this morning. After getting the scope on paper I made another adjustment and fired a 3 shot group top left of bulls eye. My last 3 test and zero loads 140gr NBT. Got some 140gr Partitions on the way to test as well. Shot 9mm AR between shots while the barrel cooled.


----------



## Jester896

I shot some of those .230gr .44 Mag loads in my new pistol...Dragooned myself twice and managed to get 10 sent before I had had enough....hope it doesn't take long to find some 185s...those others will work great in my rifle.

I just don't think the 6.5-300WSM is going to like those 142 Accubond Long Range boolits.


----------



## heggy

The results from the first relay at Floyd County Wildlife Association monthly CMP matches.

Good enough for silver.


----------



## SakoL61R

SCTP tournament this weekend at Forest City in Savannah.  Believe there were almost 600 shooters.
My 9 yr old's first.  He did well, but 350 targets wore him out!  He's obsessed with going duck hunting now.  Apple don't fall far from the tree....


----------



## Jester896

@SakoL61R would have worn me out too...been a minute since I shot a flat in a day


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot my NOS (1999) Ruger #1V in 25-06. Topped it with a VX Freedom 4×12 CDS. Didn't want a huge scope since it will mostly be used for deer under 200 yards but wanted a little extra zoom for shooting something coyote sized. Had 10 rounds of 140gr NBT's loaded up to zero the scope. Need to tweak the load a bit. Put 6 shots into a group just over a inch. That heavy varmit barrel sure doesn't heat up like my small barrel 257 Weatherby.


----------



## Dub

Got set up and started shooting then realized I had a missed call that I needed to return.


78 quick rounds, lol.


Been a while since pulling the trigger....and it wasn't anything to brag about....but I'm glad for the opportunity to shoot.



First up was a couple mags through my wife's nightstand gun.  A 'Retta-WC Cent Tactical.

Lower red circle was an initial DA pull.....rest of mag SA.  

Upper red circle was all DA pulls...decocking between shots.


The two green circles were the first two mags fired from my LB Mono Hvy.  


Other four scatterings were hurry-up mags fired after discovering missed call.

Too short.....but much appreciated.

As Arnold said...." I'll be back", lol.


Gunsmoke sure is a wonderful aroma.


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Dang, nobody's shot nothing in five days. This IS getting serious..
> 
> Picked up my Coyote Ugly G19X today...
> 
> View attachment 1076578
> 
> Ran a couple mags of hardball thru it and played bounce the MTN Dew bottle in the back yard.  It works fine, as Glocks do...
> 
> I like the "Glock Commander" arrangement of the 19X pretty well.  Feels good in hand, and with no back strap installed, I think it is a little slimmer than the G17 I carried on duty so long ago.  This could also be because I have been handling large frame G21 and G40MOS for a good while now.  Glock has also improved their night sights a bit.  In a side by side dark room test, these are better than my Sig P365.
> 
> This thing, full of Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P's is gonna be my every day gun for a while, and see if it sticks.
> 
> In this day and time, 20 rounds before a reload just might be a good idea..
> 
> At any rate, I own a Glock 9mm again.








  I'll bet that one feels good in hand.    FWIW, I will always have a G19 of some version. They are mighty handy.  Super balance between size & capacity.


----------



## rosewood

Shot my CVA 300BLK yesterday.  Got a 1 1/4" 100  yard group with one load with a 125grain SP at about 2350 fps.  Not as good as I would like, but probably plenty good enough.

Went through maybe 30 rounds of 9mm and about the same of 40 S&W.  Maybe 40 rounds of .22lr.  At todays prices, I probably spent $100 yesterday.

It was a good day.

Rosewood


----------



## chuckdog

*After initial cleanup I test fired my recently acquired Ruger PC Carbine Sunday.*

*I only put one of my Security 9 15rd mag full through it.*

*I did better than expected firing 115gr FMJ's offhand at 25 yds using the ghost ring iron sights. No recoil at all. Next up will be some 147gr.*

*I have a strong feeling my wife will soon lay claim to this one!*


----------



## Dub

Picked up a couple boxes of budget 1oz loads that I'd like to use on clays.....providing they'd feed through my gun.

Tried 'em out this morning,. 50 shells cycled through as quick as I could load 'em and shoulder the gun. 

Zero issues.  I'm confident they'll work fine for the purpose. 








So......made a slight detour on the way home and ran by the store and picked up a few more to hold me for a while.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> Picked up a couple boxes of budget 1oz loads that I'd like to use on clays.....providing they'd feed through my gun.
> 
> Tried 'em out this morning,. 50 shells cycled through as quick as I could load 'em and shoulder the gun.
> 
> Zero issues.  I'm confident they'll work fine for the purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So......made a slight detour on the way home and ran by the store and picked up a few more to hold me for a while.


I need to find that in 20 gauge! Good find there!


----------



## Dub

Sunroof open, windows down.....beautiful 45 minute drive through winding roads through the woods.....first stop was to a butcher shop.....second stop was over to the sporting clays course for my first shooting lesson.


52 years old and taking a shooting lesson.  

I'm not even ashamed to admit it.     I picked up golf when I was in my mid-20's and played 20 years...only stopped due to ankle & neck surgeries and a desire to preserve my remaining parts.     Anyway....I was self-taught and finally caved in and got lessons...had to unlearn a pile of bad habits. 

I didn't want to repeat the cycle with wing shooting.   I already knew I'd be up against getting past the point & shoot tendency.  It ain't a rifle....yet I typically aimed it like one.


First lesson went well....really well.   Two hours on the course and 100 shells later my instructor said I'd made it to "3rd lesson" level as I'd been breaking report pairs and even smashed a few true pairs.    I can't say that it feels as good as flushing a 7 iron stiff to the pin.....but seeing the orange clay 'spode as my barrel swings on was grin inducing every time.

It took a lot of focus to quiet down my mind... slow down and go smooth.....just let it happen.    When I'd relax and go smooth the orange 'splosions would happen on the regular.    

This has been the first time in months that I've been able to slow down my mind, too.   This ain't saying much....as I'm not one to occupy rare air with the ole intellect....I'm generally happy to chill with the low level grunt stuff on my free time.   

Quickly on he made the suggestion for me to swap out chokes when I got back home. I was running a modified. Gonna dig around in a few minutes and see what I have on hand and swap out before I forget. 


Relaxing drive....super instructor that conveyed the concepts in a way that I could pick up on and he helped me self-diagnose.....and a productive pit stop at the butcher shop where I bought some onion sausage, filet mignons squash & okra. 

Gonna cook up a feast tomorrow evening, Lord willing.    Tonight, however,  is gonna be drive through salad & wings......or maybe even some Wuhan Xpress that tastes like shicken. 























Gorgeous weather today.....sunny....yet a gusting breeze that kept it cool but pushed the clays around at times.    

A little sunburn and a pleasantly sore shoulder.   Life is good.


----------



## Ray357

Dub said:


> Figured we could use a thread for sharing shooting fun.
> 
> I know we have some parents & grandparents having some great times on the range with their young students.
> 
> We also have folks trying out new ammo or working up a handload for one of their guns.
> 
> 
> Rifles getting tuned up for deer season......shotguns being pattered for turkey....pig guns, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do any training today?
> 
> 
> Sporting clays ?
> 
> 
> 3-Gun ?
> 
> 
> Plinking ?
> 
> 
> Punching paper ?


Today we just shot steel with buckshot. Fun but can be painful.


----------



## chuckdog

*Shot a few rounds I aided a new handloader in assembling yesterday. 125gr Nosler BT 30-30 Win from a box fed B/A rifle.*

*Also shot some 9mm loaded loaded by the same pair.*

*It's a really great time watching a new handloader shoot their own creations!*


----------



## Dub

A lightweight, iron-sighted bolt gun in 30/30 would be a cool gun.

Gloves off in terms of bullet selection.  The pointy-er...the better. 


Well done on helping a new reloader get under sail @chuckdog 

I'll bet that was gratifying.


----------



## bullgator

chuckdog said:


> *Shot a few rounds I aided a new handloader in assembling yesterday. 125gr Nosler BT 30-30 Win from a box fed B/A rifle.*
> 
> *Also shot some 9mm loaded loaded by the same pair.*
> 
> *It's a really great time watching a new handloader shoot their own creations!*


Savage 340?


----------



## chuckdog

bullgator said:


> Savage 340?




*Yep, barrel band and all.*

*I've shot these old utility grade models chambered in .222 Rem & 30-30 Win.*

*I bought my first one chambered in .222 wearing a 6X Weaver around 1980. I was quite impressed with it. A coworker at the time talked me out of it and stacked up a number of whitetail using the combo.  *

*I don't recall a one that didn't defy their banded barrel and low price.  *


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Dub said:


> Picked up a couple boxes of budget 1oz loads that I'd like to use on clays.....providing they'd feed through my gun.
> 
> Tried 'em out this morning,. 50 shells cycled through as quick as I could load 'em and shoulder the gun.
> 
> Zero issues.  I'm confident they'll work fine for the purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So......made a slight detour on the way home and ran by the store and picked up a few more to hold me for a while.


How did you find so much ammo


----------



## Dub

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> How did you find so much ammo



A tip from a friend.  

Had to make sure it would reliably cycle action.....it does.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

That’s a good find! I’d take a couple cases of 20 gauge if I had the chance.


----------



## bullgator

chuckdog said:


> *Yep, barrel band and all.*
> 
> *I've shot these old utility grade models chambered in .222 Rem & 30-30 Win.*
> 
> *I bought my first one chambered in .222 wearing a 6X Weaver around 1980. I was quite impressed with it. A coworker at the time talked me out of it and stacked up a number of whitetail using the combo.  *
> 
> *I don't recall a one that didn't defy their banded barrel and low price.  *


I’m not sure why, but I always wanted one in 30-30. Same thing with the pump Remington in .35. I do have a Remington 788 in .222.


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *Yep, barrel band and all.*
> 
> *I've shot these old utility grade models chambered in .222 Rem & 30-30 Win.*
> 
> *I bought my first one chambered in .222 wearing a 6X Weaver around 1980. I was quite impressed with it. A coworker at the time talked me out of it and stacked up a number of whitetail using the combo.  *
> 
> *I don't recall a one that didn't defy their banded barrel and low price.  *




I picked up the Springfield 840 (same as 340 made by Savage of course) maybe a year ago for $200 at a local pawn shop.  Thing came with a scope with side mount.  Shoots incredibly accurate and the gun is super light also.  I wanted to load spire points in it, but the magazine just isn't long enough for it.  Ended up loading up some Speer 130 grain FNSP.  They shoot super accurate and thinking are clocking in about 2700 FPS with Leverevolution powder.

I put a set of truglo fiber optic sights on it that were made for the Marlin 60.  Had to do some tweeking on the rear site, but the dovetails fit fine.

Been searching the used magazine bins at gun stores for a spare mag, but no luck so far.  They are quite pricey online.

Rosewood


----------



## chuckdog

*The overall length of those 125 Noslers are much shorter than I would have preferred the young man to try. We loaded one unprimed case to check magazine fit and ease of chambering. He did learn to pull the bolt out of his rifle, as the port isn't long enough to eject a loaded round! I'm stressing to him that what we're doing with the 30-30 ain't going to be found in many books, and for him to never assume something is safe to try without lots of thought and research. Necessary velocities for these bullets to perform has to be considered before hunting. Bullet construction, cup and core vs copper, etc pressure differences.*

*The only rifle powder he had on hand was Leverlution and there's no data in the Lyman 50th manual for that powder bullet weight combo. Hodgdon's site doesn't list anything lighter than a 140gr with Leverultion powder.*

*I may have lead him astray a bit when I suggested we use 30.5 grains (Just above the suggested starting charge of a 140 Hornady.) with his long 125gr bullet seated so deep to fit the magazine.*

*He seated and crimped using a FCD. I told him with most bullets neck tension is plenty for a box mag, but he intends to load for lever action too. We were running long, so we learned about "enough" crimp" using these rounds.*

*After test firing the first one (Big Smile On Both Of Us) I asked him to raise the bolt as normal and how it felt. He reported no extra effort and extracted the round. I had him inspect the case, paying close attention to the primer shape.*

*The primer looked like an unfired one, still nice and round. With easy extraction and near perfect primer I suggested he load two more for confirmation.*

*Both had the same outcome.*

*I'm working with a brilliant mind. His desire to understand the why's and how's is kinda a breath of fresh air. To tell the truth, I'm honored to be a part of getting him into loading. I expect he will teach me along the way too.*

*Sorry for another of my long reads.     *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I'm working with a brilliant mind. His desire to understand the why's and how's is kinda a breath of fresh air. To tell the truth, I'm honored to be a part of getting him into loading. I expect he will teach me along the way too.*


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *The overall length of those 125 Noslers are much shorter than I would have preferred the young man to try. We loaded one unprimed case to check magazine fit and ease of chambering. He did learn to pull the bolt out of his rifle, as the port isn't long enough to eject a loaded round! I'm stressing to him that what we're doing with the 30-30 ain't going to be found in many books, and for him to never assume something is safe to try without lots of thought and research. Necessary velocities for these bullets to perform has to be considered before hunting. Bullet construction, cup and core vs copper, etc pressure differences.*
> 
> *The only rifle powder he had on hand was Leverlution and there's no data in the Lyman 50th manual for that powder bullet weight combo. Hodgdon's site doesn't list anything lighter than a 140gr with Leverultion powder.*
> 
> *I may have lead him astray a bit when I suggested we use 30.5 grains (Just above the suggested starting charge of a 140 Hornady.) with his long 125gr bullet seated so deep to fit the magazine.*
> 
> *He seated and crimped using a FCD. I told him with most bullets neck tension is plenty for a box mag, but he intends to load for lever action too. We were running long, so we learned about "enough" crimp" using these rounds.*
> 
> *After test firing the first one (Big Smile On Both Of Us) I asked him to raise the bolt as normal and how it felt. He reported no extra effort and extracted the round. I had him inspect the case, paying close attention to the primer shape.*
> 
> *The primer looked like an unfired one, still nice and round. With easy extraction and near perfect primer I suggested he load two more for confirmation.*
> 
> *Both had the same outcome.*
> 
> *I'm working with a brilliant mind. His desire to understand the why's and how's is kinda a breath of fresh air. To tell the truth, I'm honored to be a part of getting him into loading. I expect he will teach me along the way too.*
> 
> *Sorry for another of my long reads.     *



Yeah, you reminded me, I had to do the same thing.  No data for 130 grain with LVR, so I had to do some extrapolation.  I had similar results to you.  Great accuracy and no pressure signs.  I wanted to use some 125 SSTs, but they are just to long to be seated properly.  Seems like the bullet would have part of the taper in the case if I used those.  I plan on using it within 100 yards anyway, so a spire point is really a moot point

Rosewood


----------



## Adam5

I got on the range for the first time since breaking my arm on 3/7, then having surgery on it on 4/2.

Results were as expected, good and bad. 250 rounds of .22lr through my Ruger MKII Competition Target and Ruger LCPII .22.

First the good. I had to modify my stance a little since I can’t straighten my right arm fully, but could still rip the center out of a target at seven to ten yards. I’ve been temporarily carrying the LCPII .22 in my left front pocket since I can’t draw with my right. It ran 100% and only using my left hand at seven to ten yards I can keep an open hand size group. That will work until I can draw with my strong side arm again.

Now the bad. I ran two rounds through my S&W CS9, cleared it, and put it down because it hurt to fire. My muscles that haven’t been used in two months are not ready for a short barrel 9mm yet.

Physical therapy in my arm starts tomorrow, and I’ll try the 9mm again in a week or two. The 10mm and .45acps will stay put away for now.

Overall, I’ll take it as a good start, and a way that I missed spending my time.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I got on the range for the first time since breaking my arm on 3/7, then having surgery on it on 4/2.
> 
> Results were as expected, good and bad. 250 rounds of .22lr through my Ruger MKII Competition Target and Ruger LCPII .22.
> 
> First the good. I had to modify my stance a little since I can’t straighten my right arm fully, but could still rip the center out of a target at seven to ten yards. I’ve been temporarily carrying the LCPII .22 in my left front pocket since I can’t draw with my right. It ran 100% and only using my left hand at seven to ten yards I can keep an open hand size group. That will work until I can draw with my strong side arm again.
> 
> Now the bad. I ran two rounds through my S&W CS9, cleared it, and put it down because it hurt to fire. My muscles that haven’t been used in two months are not ready for a short barrel 9mm yet.
> 
> Physical therapy in my arm starts tomorrow, and I’ll try the 9mm again in a week or two. The 10mm and .45acps will stay out away for now.
> 
> Overall, I’ll take it as a good start, and a way that I missed spending my time.










Well done, man.     Well done.   


Glad you got some shooting in and discovered that it's still there....and got your confidence that your former abilities will continue to return.

Hope the rest of the recovery goes well.


----------



## Adam5

Dub said:


> Well done, man.     Well done.
> 
> 
> Glad you got some shooting in and discovered that it's still there....and got your confidence that your former abilities will continue to return.
> 
> Hope the rest of the recovery goes well.



Thank you. I normally shoot weekly, and have been getting these strange twitches in my right index finger….


----------



## chuckdog

*I test fired the new Ruger Wrangler this morning. 100% reliable with new springs. I may do a bit more trigger work, but it's a fun shooter as is.*

*I've been on a heavy round of steroids for over a week with almost two more weeks to go. I'm not sleeping well at all and shake so bad I think I could thread a running sewing machine!*

*It's not fair to judge this little revolver now. I figured since I couldn't steady it, I'd fire like TV cowboys. The target below was fired with me drawing down onto target and shooting one handed as fast as I could back the hammer and squeeze.*

*This was my Dad's preferred method. Something I never mastered!*



*Blue Dot is 1" Diameter. 1st shot is top right. I seem to do a bit better after that.*

*Federal Auto-Match fired @ 11 yds.*

*Well, I'm quite surprised! This is something I seldom even try.
*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I test fired the new Ruger Wrangler this morning. 100% reliable with new springs. I may do a bit more trigger work, but it's a fun shooter as is.*
> 
> *I've been on a heavy round of steroids for over a week with almost two more weeks to go. I'm not sleeping well at all and shake so bad I think I could thread a running sewing machine!*
> 
> *It's not fair to judge this little revolver now. I figured since I couldn't steady it, I'd fire like TV cowboys. The target below was fired with me drawing down onto target and shooting one handed as fast as I could back the hammer and squeeze.*
> 
> *This was my Dad's preferred method. Something I never mastered!*
> 
> View attachment 1080877
> 
> *Blue Dot is 1" Diameter. 1st shot is top right. I seem to do a bit better after that.*
> 
> *Federal Auto-Match fired @ 11 yds.*
> 
> *Well, I'm quite surprised! This is something I seldom even try.
> *




That's some great shooting.

You nailed down that trigger work nicely.

Hope the steroids have their intended relief....without too much heebeegeebee action. They can certainly work wonders.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I didn’t shoot anything but I was a range safety officer for five guys that participated in the Steel Challenge at The Ranges At Oakfield in Thomasville. Four different courses, they went through lots of ammo. They all really enjoyed the experience.


----------



## chuckdog

*I finally took the Ruger American .223 for a test drive Monday. Seems every time I get a chance to go the wind has the trees swapping stump holes. Yesterday was no exception. I was at the Waco Youth Range.*

*All I had was 55gr AR loads. Some flat base, boat tail, soft point, mostly fmj.
Some used I loaded in July 2010. *

*The AR mags ain't exactly friendly to easing a round into battery, but work fine for normal bolt operation. *

*I used my old 6.5 X 20 Vortex Viper for testing. It looks like a gorilla riding a tricycle on the 16" American. The trigger breaks at a consistent 2lbs.*

*All testing was shot @ 200 yards. Looking through the spotting scope I saw what appeared to be 5 shot patterns instead of groups. Between the wind, ammo selection, and my steroid jitters, the rifle will get another go.*

*The best group I fired was with 55 gr Remington Soft Point, Lake City Brass, and 23 grains of H322. it came in @ 1.88" center to center. Everything else was well in excess of 2" @ the 200 yd distance.*

*It wasn't all gloomy though, as I also brought along the American chambered in 6.5 CM with odds and ends rounds I wanted to just use up. Three 129gr Hornady Interlock loaded in Federal brass and two SST type.*

*I wish I had shot my fouling round at a different target, but even as is I'm pleased. Pictured below are from the three 129 Interlock rounds.*




*100 & 200 yrd berms *





*This is the basic 22" American 6.5 CM. Trigger breaks @ 2lbs. It has a 10+ year old standard duplex 3 X 9 VX2 Leupold in Warne rings. The lightweight corncob filled bag and adjustable front rest are my most often used. *

*The caps are from my Vortex, the main/recoil spring atop the boards, I have no idea?    *


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *I finally took the Ruger American .223 for a test drive Monday. Seems every time I get a chance to go the wind has the trees swapping stump hole, yesterday was no exception. I was at the Waco Youth Range.*
> 
> *All I had was 55gr AR loads. Some flat base, boat tail, soft point, mostly fmj.
> Some used I loaded in July 2010. *
> 
> *The AR mags ain't exactly friendly to easing a round into battery, but work fine for normal bolt operataion.*
> 
> *I used my old 6.5 X 20 Vortex Viper for testing. It looks like a gorilla riding a tricycle on the 16" American. The trigger breaks at a consistent 2lbs.*
> 
> *All testing was shot @ 200 yards. Looking through the spotting scope I saw what appeared to be 5 shot patterns instead of groups. Between the wind, ammo selection, and my steroid jitters, the rifle will get another go.*
> 
> *The best group I fired was with 55 gr Remington Soft Point, Lake City Brass, and 23 grains of H322. it came in @ 1.88" center to center. Everything else was well in excess of 2" @ the 200 yd distance.*
> 
> *It wasn't all gloomy though, as I also brought along the American chambered in 6.5 CM with odd's and ends rounds I wanted to just use up. Three 129gr Hornady Interlock loaded in Federal brass and two SST type.*
> 
> *I wish I had shot my fouling round at a different target, but even as is I'm pleased. Pictured below are from the three 129 Interlock rounds.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081230
> 
> *100 & 200 yrd berms *
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081231
> 
> 
> * the main/recoil spring atop the boards, I have no idea?    *


That is your stapler mag spring.


----------



## chuckdog

*Yep, I didn't think about it being for a stapler.*

*I use push pins.*


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *Yep, I didn't think about it being for a stapler.*
> 
> *I use push pins.*


So it wasn't yours?  Someone else lost it?


----------



## Dub

Had gorgeous weather  today.....perfect day for running out and paying bills........and then going to the range.



I've had some  Chip McCormick mags that I've been meaning to run.   For whatever reason...I've never had much experience with them. 

FWIW, they ran without issue today.  No hiccups of any sort.  They played nicely with my PM-38.






P365 was carry gun today.   That sucker truly disappears from thought when it's holstered.









I shot everything standing at 10 yards today.   Range was empty so I ran at my normal pace....in violation with the 1 shot per second rule which is like an overly restrictive speed limit that bottlenecks traffic.    


The Aguila ammo ran fine.....fun fireballs with it, though.    Very noticeable. 


My accuracy wasn't super....but fairly consistent in mediocrity as each mag ran out in similar clusters (target  hung upside down).   








Ran through a box of Remington 180gr "target" loads in my G40.


Groupings were most excellent....were I shooting shotgun loads for turkey.        Let's just say ole Gaston would not approve and be ill-tempered over my lack of upholding  Glock Perfection.








Each of the 10-round targets had same poor results.



This was my first time shooting these Remingtons.     Recoil was mild as the load was fairly weak.   This gun loves the Sig 180gr target loads.    

I'd already shot the PM-38 and knew I wasn't in the groove.....but I wasn't off the road, either.     

Swapped out for some 180gr handloads (not mine....but very highly trusted).   Also, first time running them in the G40.   It liked them a little better.   










Last but not least.........Auntie Maxine's favorite gun.



























Preach Foe-Tee-Five !!!!!






Preach Foe-Tee-Five !!!!!!!







Preach Foe-Tee-Five    !!!!!!!!!!!




























  



CMC mags ran well.  No issues.   

Knew the Glock & ETM mags would be fine.....they always are.

The loose nut behind the trigger & the Big Green fodder was suspect.....as they sometimes are. 


Recovered what I could of my brass and then headed on my merry way.  



Tomorrow morning.....grabbing a shotgun and going to bust some clays.........


----------



## Adam5

I was on the range with my still rehabbing right arm. 200 rounds of .22lr and 48 rounds of 9mm. Last week I fired two rounds of 9mm through my S&W CS9, and had to put it down because it hurt. Today I finished that box. If I had realized that it wouldn’t hurt I would have brought more 9mm with me.

I’m using a modified stance. I typically keep my right (strong side) arm straight, but can’t straighten it yet. I kept my left straight and the right slightly bent. This is 48 rounds at 7 yards with my new modified stance. Not where I used to be, but it’s progress. This is also the first time that I’ve fired the little Smith, except for the two rounds last week.


----------



## rosewood

Dub, u got me good, couldn't figure why max liked the 1911, but then u explained. Rofl


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I was on the range with my still rehabbing right arm. 200 rounds of .22lr and 48 rounds of 9mm. Last week I fired two rounds of 9mm through my S&W CS9, and had to put it down because it hurt. Today I finished that box. If I had realized that it wouldn’t hurt I would have brought more 9mm with me.
> 
> I’m using a modified stance. I typically keep my right (strong side) arm straight, but can’t straighten it yet. I kept my left straight and the right slightly bent. This is 48 rounds at 7 yards with my new modified stance. Not where I used to be, but it’s progress. This is also the first time that I’ve fired the little Smith, except for the two rounds last week.




Excellent!!!!!


Way to get it done....and done very well.

Keep on healing up.  




rosewood said:


> Dub, u got me good, couldn't figure why max liked the 1911, but then u explained. Rofl






Felt good to get some range time....left me in a goofball state of mind.  Mighty grateful for that.


----------



## Railroader

Yep, I did.

Two Cottonmouths with the Public Defender, while mowing on the tractor...Hatbands!


----------



## Jester896

yep...yep...been pullin the trigger on the pressure washer most of the morning


----------



## SC Hunter

I shot 50 rounds through a Ruger mark 4 lite this morning. It felt good to get it out and shoot it some.


----------



## Jester896

I did shoot 20 .280s yesterday...they are still -.006...guess I'll scrap them and lesson learned


----------



## JustUs4All

Shot the breeze quite a bit over the past couple of weekends.  Saving ammo for the more serious situations.


----------



## SakoL61R

My 9 yr old did.  I was just the driver/valet/gun-toter-cleaner/shell carrier/food-drink provider/bug juice spraying all-around proud Dad of him shooting a 66/100 yesterday on the SC range at The Meadows.  Saturday almost as good. 6/6 and 8/8's make for a happy boy coming off the station.
With the 20 ga, no less.


----------



## SakoL61R

rosewood said:


> Dub, u got me good, couldn't figure why max liked the 1911, but then u explained. Rofl


Yep, Dub. I'd say ya won the internet last Wednesday with that post.


----------



## Dub

SakoL61R said:


> My 9 yr old did.  I was just the driver/valet/gun-toter-cleaner/shell carrier/food-drink provider/bug juice spraying all-around proud Dad of him shooting a 66/100 yesterday on the SC range at The Meadows.  Saturday almost as good. 6/6 and 8/8's make for a happy boy coming off the station.
> View attachment 1082151View attachment 1082152View attachment 1082153



Mighty well done.  



Good stuff right there, Dad !!!!









SakoL61R said:


> Yep, Dub. I'd say ya won the internet last Wednesday with that post.




      Gotta find the humor where I can.       We are living in some crazy times and  our political "leaders" have lost their minds....and clearly lost their morals.



Posts like your's above perfectly depict the good wholesome family fun that the leftist fools are threatening.


----------



## rosewood

SakoL61R said:


> My 9 yr old did.  I was just the driver/valet/gun-toter-cleaner/shell carrier/food-drink provider/bug juice spraying all-around proud Dad of him shooting a 66/100 yesterday on the SC range at The Meadows.  Saturday almost as good. 6/6 and 8/8's make for a happy boy coming off the station.
> With the 20 ga, no less. View attachment 1082151View attachment 1082152View attachment 1082153


And u think a 9yr old can't use the internet?   He probably knows now. .


----------



## SakoL61R

rosewood said:


> And u think a 9yr old can't use the internet?   He probably knows now. .


Ya got me thinking.....
He can use the internet, but has no idea of GON or my username.
Unless it's an emergency, not allowed to touch my devices or computer under promise of "No shooting for at least a month", if he does.
But..... now that I think about it....  Ima gonna edit that out cause word might get out from one of his friends or parents....
Can't do anything about the quotes from others though.....
Thanks!  My cyber security awareness was a bit clouded!


----------



## Jester896

the one that quoted can edit it out of their post I think


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> the one that quoted can edit it out of their post I think


Subliminal message received.


----------



## Dub

Made a dent in a pot of coffee.....got enough left for a travel mug.


Breakfuss was made & kilt off.

Time to throw some guns in the bag and go shoot some paper bad guys.

See ya'll hombres later on.




Oh yeah....transmission received on said post quoted.....did a ninja-edit.....over & out.


----------



## Dub

Ran some 45 & 9 this morning at the indoor range.    A hunnert of each.

G19 Vickers and two Valor Commanders.

















Each target was 8 yds & I let 'em ride.... mas rapido.    

I sucked...but it felt good to shoot some.....and knock of some more rust.







9mm on right, .45 on left.








The 9mm for some reason just wasn't as fun to shoot today.  Normally a 9mm 1911 is a peach.  Maybe it was due to  transitioning after the G19. 

The .45 was the last gun shot and things felt better with it.    I guess over the years the big'n'slow .45 is just normal. 


Couple dirty guns to clean.  Going to swap the grips for some standard thickness on this pair while I I have 'em stripped down. Get 'em lubed and ready for next time.  Who knows...may even put a drop or two of gun oil on the Glock.  Ugly  guns need love, too.


----------



## chuckdog

*I finally got to shoot the Taurus G3 I got Saturday. I put just over 100 rds through it without the first hiccup.*

*It was hot even before lunch. Dripping sweat takes a lot of the fun out of shooting.*

*The little pistol ate everything from handloaded 115gr Winchester hollow points through 124gr Berry's plated with point of impact being exactly where your front dot is placed. As I was shooting mixed odds and ends loads using different powder types I wasn't really shooting for group, but I did get fairly respectable results at my usual 11yd distance.*

*I know Taurus pistols aren't well liked by many here, but I find little fault with this one. With three 12rd magazines included it doesn't take long to go through ammo. I'm able to load the mags without a mechanical aid too!*

*At only $300, it didn't hurt too much seeing the sweat drip into and onto it and the ammo I was feeding it. *


----------



## Railroader

I didn't shoot anything today...But The Kid did.



He went 4 outta 5 on clay pigeons at 100 yds from his deer stand.


----------



## Railroader

chuckdog said:


> *I finally got to shoot the Taurus G3 I got Saturday. I put just over 100 rds through it without the first hiccup.*
> 
> *It was hot even before lunch. Dripping sweat takes a lot of the fun out of shooting.*
> 
> *The little pistol ate everything from handloaded 115gr Winchester hollow points through 124gr Berry's plated with point of impact being exactly where your front dot is placed. As I was shooting mixed odds and ends loads using different powder types I wasn't really shooting for group, but I did get fairly respectable results at my usual 11yd distance.*
> 
> *I know Taurus pistols aren't well liked by many here, but I find little fault with this one. With three 12rd magazines included it doesn't take long to go through ammo. I'm able to load the mags without a mechanical aid too!*
> 
> *At only $300, it didn't hurt too much seeing the sweat drip into and onto it and the ammo I was feeding it. *



I've got a pair of G2Cs, and there is not a single thing not to like about them.  I've shot em a bunch, and they eat it all.

I bought mine when they were $199 each.  One of the best deals ever!


----------



## rosewood

Railroader said:


> I didn't shoot anything today...But The Kid did.
> 
> View attachment 1083247
> 
> He went 4 outta 5 on clay pigeons at 100 yds from his deer stand.


Hmm, that sounds like a great way to practice for the season.


----------



## Railroader

rosewood said:


> Hmm, that sounds like a great way to practice for the season.



Little more detail in the Deer Hunting forum...


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> I didn't shoot anything today...But The Kid did.
> 
> View attachment 1083247
> 
> He went 4 outta 5 on clay pigeons at 100 yds from his deer stand.




Well done, dad.


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Well done, Grand dad.



FIFY..


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> FIFY..




Congrats !!!!!


Hoping to find out about those grandparent adventures one future day.


----------



## Railroader

Gave The Kid 10 rounds of .223 out of a box from a case older than he is...



Half liter Dew bottles full of water explode wonderfully at 100.  He's shooting my little Ruger American with an ancient Redfield 1x5 TV screen scope...He thought the old scope was cool.  Shot well with it, too.

And Little Brother has begun the "real gun" journey.  Checked him out on the care, feeding, and operation of the Cricket.  He scored some hits at 15 yards, and enjoyed his first session.



I tell y'all, Grandboys are the best thing ever!


----------



## Dub

All shots at 9 yds  (10 yds had target in dark spot), standing, 2-paws on gat,   First shot from low-ready & ran rapid fire.....reload mag/moonie & repeat.     

So 9yrds, 24 rounds, rapid fire on each target.

Didn't have my cheater glasses today....just ran some nice & pristine safety glasses that were grinding in the bottom of my range bag.....below the loose cases I'd recovered on last two sessions.

One of these days I'll add a shot timer and start running drills on more structured range sessions.

Today....was just for knocking off some dust & getting another break-in run with the Fatboy Mono and the Fatboy Greg (yours truly).....as well as a shakedown on the wheelgun.















Normal carry gun, the UTC first up.











Monolith Fatboy Heavyweight next.












The 10mm wheelgun next.  First moonclip was SA.   Next three were DA.












Hoping I can go again on my next day off.......that time I'm wanting to run some 200gr lswc over a dose of TiteGroup in the Baers....and I'll take more care in slowing my roll.... actually using a rest. I want to evaluate that specific load performance in each pistola.   

It is my intention is to dial-in a common load that all my .45's will be fed on a regular basis.


I'll bring the Smitty wheelgun along for the ride, too. While I'm at it with the use of a rest I might as well see how it performs. My standing DA showed nothing today...other than the gun functioned fine.


----------



## snooker1

Somehow I ended up with about 15 boxes of Hornaday 22-250 ammo so I decided to change out the scope on my weatherby and burn up some of that ammo. Dialed it in at 100 yards and then pushed the target ot to 150 yards. Super smooth shooting rifle.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Shot two rounds of skeet and burned up 100 rounds of .22 through my
Mark IV. It’s getting hot at the gun range!


----------



## Railroader

The Kid did...

Scored his first Cottonmouth today!



#8s outta his Rossi .410.  Too many holes in this one for a hatband.. ?


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> The Kid did...
> 
> Scored his first Cottonmouth today!
> 
> View attachment 1084857
> 
> #8s outta his Rossi .410.  Too many holes in this one for a hatband.. ?



Heck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cottonmouth Assassin 



We should each send this young man a pile of .410 shells and let him wear the snakes out.


----------



## chuckdog

*That snake appears to have been eating well!*


----------



## chuckdog

*I did get around to shooting the Taurus TX22 the other day. It was a great experience.*

*The pistol functioned flawlessly with both 16 rd magazines. I ran Wolf Match Extra, Eley Club, and Federal Auto-Match through it. All of it grouped well.*

*The Auto-Match shoots really well. It also adds a bit of recoil the subsonic stuff doesn't have, making it feel like you're shooting something. I imagine hyper velocity stuff would be a lot of fun. Pity I don't have any. Mine's not the target model, but given a bit of time with it I think anyone could do quite well shorting this platform.*

*With it being so light I never imagined it could take on the feel of a heavier centerfire weapon, but the son of gun comes close!*

*Disassembly is a snap. Literally a snap. Just pull down on of the black piece just above the trigger and the slide comes right off.*

*Taurus marketing has their engineers working in a good direction with pistols like this TX22 at a price point most people can afford.*

*I can recommend anyone looking for a rimfire that comes close to replicating firing a centerfire striker take one of these for a test drive. *


----------



## bullgator

I’ll be heading to an indoor range today to see how the new 6mm ARC upper performs. I’ve got to get the 4-20 Burris XTRII on paper first.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I’ll be heading to an indoor range today to see how the new 6mm ARC upper performs. I’ve got to get the 4-20 Burris XTRII on paper first.


You may know this, but you can open the AR and remove the bolt, then line the barrel up on a target at distance (i.e. porch light, fire hydrant etc) then put the cross hairs on that point, and you have a reasonably close bore site that will for sure get you on paper at an indoor range and save ammo for more important operations.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *I did get around to shooting the Taurus TX22 the other day. It was a great experience.*
> 
> *The pistol functioned flawlessly with both 16 rd magazines. I ran Wolf Match Extra, Eley Club, and Federal Auto-Match through it. All of it grouped well.*
> 
> *The Auto-Match shoots really well. It also adds a bit of recoil the subsonic stuff doesn't have, making it feel like you're shooting something. I imagine hyper velocity stuff would be a lot of fun. Pity I don't have any. Mine's not the target model, but given a bit of time with it I think anyone could do quite well shorting this platform.*
> 
> *With it being so light I never imagined it could take on the feel of a heavier centerfire weapon, but the son of gun comes close!*
> 
> *Disassembly is a snap. Literally a snap. Just pull down on of the black piece just above the trigger and the slide comes right off.*
> 
> *Taurus marketing has their engineers working in a good direction with pistols like this TX22 at a price point most people can afford.*
> 
> *I can recommend anyone looking for a rimfire that comes close to replicating firing a centerfire striker take one of these for a test drive. *



The TX22 is on my wish list.  Saw one at academy yesterday but at $319, it is a little more than I want to pay for a Taurus 22.   Hoping they come down a bit.  Yeah, I am being cheap.  The more I save, the more ammo I can buy.  I also fondled the new GX4 which is their copy of the Sig P365.  It has great reviews.  I like it a lot, but it was $399 and I really don't need another carry pistol, but who knows....  The time you add night sights, you are at $500 also.  It needs a fingertip extension on the mag so my pinkie isn't hanging in the breeze.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> You may know this, but you can open the AR and remove the bolt, then line the barrel up on a target at distance (i.e. porch light, fire hydrant etc) then put the cross hairs on that point, and you have a reasonably close bore site that will for sure get you on paper at an indoor range and save ammo for more important operations.
> 
> Rosewood


I did just that. I have a piece of chloroplast with a leveled vertical line nailed to a fence post about 80 yards from my garage. I use it to get vertical alignment of reticles and roughly bore sight bolts, ARs, and any others that I can look down the barrel.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I did just that. I have a piece of chloroplast with a leveled vertical line nailed to a fence post about 80 yards from my garage. I use it to get vertical alignment of reticles and roughly bore sight bolts, ARs, and any others that I can look down the barrel.



The smaller the bore, the closer it is to zero.  Once did an AR in 5.56 and it was within 1/2" of bullseye at 100 yards.  I was quite pleased with those results. 

Those big bores are harder to eyeball and find the center.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> The smaller the bore, the closer it is to zero.  Once did an AR in 5.56 and it was within 1/2" of bullseye at 100 yards.  I was quite pleased with those results.
> 
> Those big bores are harder to eyeball and find the center.
> 
> Rosewood


So true. Actually I didn’t even adjust a thing. I believe when you use good equipment (American Defense mounts) that helps to start out closer. With the 20 moa in the mount I expect to do some adjusting when I start. Barrel break in with a Bartlein barrel should be minimal.
I once mounted a scope for a neighbor who was our county utilities director. When we went to the range he was exactly 1” high and perfectly centered. We didn’t adjust a thing. He took three shots and put the rifle in the case. He thought I was a guru. I tried to tell him that was 1% knowledge and 99% dumb luck.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> When we went to the range he was exactly 1” high and perfectly centered. We didn’t adjust a thing. He took three shots and put the rifle in the case. He thought I was a guru. I tried to tell him that was 1% knowledge and 99% dumb luck.



Bad thing is, he probably thinks it can always be done that way now....


----------



## SC Hunter

We shot guns for a little while Sunday with the kids. About 100 rounds of 22 long rifle out of a 10-22 and mark IV, 60 or so 22 mags out of the CMR 30, around 100 through a Glock 43, shield ez and xd. The kids love the CMR with the little red dot. When that 22 mag hits steel at 75 yards or so it does it with some authority. I picked up some 9mm this morning to replace what we shot the other day.


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> We shot guns for a little while Sunday with the kids. About 100 rounds of 22 long rifle out of a 10-22 and mark IV, 60 or so 22 mags out of the CMR 30, around 100 through a Glock 43, shield ez and xd. The kids love the CMR with the little red dot. When that 22 mag hits steel at 75 yards or so it does it with some authority. I picked up some 9mm this morning to replace what we shot the other day.



Hey, now, don't be showing off your wealth with all that ammo....


----------



## SC Hunter

rosewood said:


> Hey, now, don't be showing off your wealth with all that ammo....


?? We haven't shot In a while. I'm seeing ammo here and there as I ramble around different places and pick it up when it's a good price. The 9mm and 22 mag are getting easier to find finally. I buy much more than we shoot.


----------



## bullgator

Shot my new 6 ARC upper to get sighted in. The bench at the indoor range in far from stable and it showed. That said, I wasn’t disappointed and look forward to getting to a range with a stable platform. I also shot my go-to AR with a BCM upper and Aimpoint PRO......I love that machine! No magnification and still 3” 10 shot groups. I finished up by taking the PPQ 9mm with the freshly installed Trijicon night sights and got it sighted in.


----------



## chuckdog

*Did I shoot anything? I did indeed!*

*Friday went to a local range.*

*I chose LRGC over WGYR in Waco due to better shade and it's usually less windy. Little River rifle range is narrow, surrounded by wooden fence on one side and thick woods elsewhere.*

*First up was the Ruger PC Carbine 9mm. I sighted in a Holosun ?. I set it dead on @ 50 yds. I need to do a separate thread on this one. The little guy is just plain fun! I don’t recall the Kel Tec Sub 2000 I had a few years back being near as likable as this Ruger.*

*I then moved to trying 68gr match bullets through the Ruger American Ranch 5.56. When compared with the 55gr FMJ BT the POI was about 1.5" higher at 100 yds. The group size is marginally better. They're still not what I expect from a bolt action, especially the Ruger American series. I love the idea of this platform, but in reality it may not be for me. Between the fact that you have to work the action with deliberate motion and only what I consider ok accuracy this one may end up finding a new home. I've learned the push feed from an AR mag combination to be less than friendly for me with target/bench/varmint applications.*

*Number two on the agenda was sighting in a new Burris E1 3X9 50mm objective scope I installed on my Bushmaster LR .308. I used Varget powered 165gr Speer BT's. I've had this Bushmaster for several years. The first upgrade is always a two stage trigger. I've had it configured with several stocks, fixed and collapsible. Right now it's an Adaptive Tactical EX collapsible with a new stainless steel recoil spring and 5.6oz buffer. It's had various scope/sight combinations too. I believe this is the most comfortable combo yet. I credit the padded stock and heavier buffer/spring for the improved comfort. The standard M4 profile turned in consistent 5 shot clusters that are MOA or better. I set it up @ 1.5" above POA @ 100 yds. Very pleased.*

*Third was a new standard synthetic 10-22 carbine with a throw away 4X scope I sat on it for testing. Using Federal Auto-Match the carbine did great at 50 yds. This one will get an optics upgrade very soon.*

*Number four was the Taurus TX22. From the factory rear sight wasn't centered. Centering took care of the windage, all I had to do was raise the elevation a bit. At the moment this is my favorite plinker. It may be because of its lightweight striker platform. It makes it a bit more of a challenge for me to hold steady and squeeze. It ain't like shooting a single action. Again, another fun gun.*

*Number five was a new Ruger Security 9 full size. This is my second one. I've had my first one 3 or 4 years and I'm very pleased with it. This new one will replace my lower capacity XDS 9 in my daily driver. The magazines interchange with the factory Ruger carbine mags making them an easy choice. This pistol consumed everything I threw at it. 115 JHP's through 147 plated. At 11 yds it shoots em' all pretty much point of aim. The 124gr Berry's HP with Universal is definitely more accurate than I can shoot them.*

*I took several others along, but didn't get to them. Hunger and other responsible adult things got in the way.*

*All in all it was a good day!*


*I made a new friend too.*



*His name is Roger. You can tell he's kinda shy. He was in search of a cooler spot.*

*He said "I know you have cooler choices, why are you standing in the sun during the heat of the day?"*

*My response, "I am not a smart man." *


----------



## rosewood

Pine snake?


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Pine snake?




Confession time: I’m ignorant & ill-tempered in such matters.


I can only say it would have been a kilt snake....as in kilt dead.

Ain‘t purty, but it’s how I roll.


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Did I shoot anything? I did indeed!*
> 
> *Friday went to a local range.*
> 
> *I chose LRGC over WGYR in Waco due to better shade and it's usually less windy. Little River rifle range is narrow, surrounded by wooden fence on one side and thick woods elsewhere.*
> 
> *First up was the Ruger PC Carbine 9mm. I sighted in a Holosun ?. I set it dead on @ 50 yds. I need to do a separate thread on this one. The little guy is just plain fun! I don’t recall the Kel Tec Sub 2000 I had a few years back being near as likable as this Ruger.*
> 
> *I then moved to trying 68gr match bullets through the Ruger American Ranch 5.56. When compared with the 55gr FMJ BT the POI was about 1.5" higher at 100 yds. The group size is marginally better. They're still not what I expect from a bolt action, especially the Ruger American series. I love the idea of this platform, but in reality it may not be for me. Between the fact that you have to work the action with deliberate motion and only what I consider ok accuracy this one may end up finding a new home. I've learned the push feed from an AR mag combination to be less than friendly for me with target/bench/varmint applications.*
> 
> *Number two on the agenda was sighting in a new Burris E1 3X9 50mm objective scope I installed on my Bushmaster LR .308. I used Varget powered 165gr Speer BT's. I've had this Bushmaster for several years. The first upgrade is always a two stage trigger. I've had it configured with several stocks, fixed and collapsible. Right now it's an Adaptive Tactical EX collapsible with a new stainless steel recoil spring and 5.6oz buffer. It's had various scope/sight combinations too. I believe this is the most comfortable combo yet. I credit the padded stock and heavier buffer/spring for the improved comfort. The standard M4 profile turned in consistent 5 shot clusters that are MOA or better. I set it up @ 1.5" above POA @ 100 yds. Very pleased.*
> 
> *Third was a new standard synthetic 10-22 carbine with a throw away 4X scope I sat on it for testing. Using Federal Auto-Match the carbine did great at 50 yds. This one will get an optics upgrade very soon.*
> 
> *Number four was the Taurus TX22. From the factory rear sight wasn't centered. Centering took care of the windage, all I had to do was raise the elevation a bit. At the moment this is my favorite plinker. It may be because of its lightweight striker platform. It makes it a bit more of a challenge for me to hold steady and squeeze. It ain't like shooting a single action. Again, another fun gun.*
> 
> *Number five was a new Ruger Security 9 full size. This is my second one. I've had my first one 3 or 4 years and I'm very pleased with it. This new one will replace my lower capacity XDS 9 in my daily driver. The magazines interchange with the factory Ruger carbine mags making them an easy choice. This pistol consumed everything I threw at it. 115 JHP's through 147 plated. At 11 yds it shoots em' all pretty much point of aim. The 124gr Berry's HP with Universal is definitely more accurate than I can shoot them.*
> 
> *I took several others along, but didn't get to them. Hunger and other responsible adult things got in the way.*
> 
> *All in all it was a good day!*
> 
> 
> *I made a new friend too.*
> 
> View attachment 1086368
> 
> *His name is Roger. You can tell he's kinda shy. He was in search of a cooler spot.*
> 
> *He said "I know you have cooler choices, why are you standing in the sun during the heat of the day?"*
> 
> *My response, "I am not a smart man." *




Awesome range fun !!!!!


Sounds like all the new gear ran well.

I’m intrigued by the pistol caliber carbines.


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> Pine snake?



*From the basic colors and crinkling up I’ve seen rat snakes do I assumed it to be a member of rat snake family. *

*Non poisonous snakes and I get along well as long as I see them before stepping on them. I know if one were to bite me, I’d likely die from the sight of it. *


----------



## ChidJ

Shot my last match of the year. I love the south but have mercy they’ve got some beautiful views out west


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *From the basic colors and crinkling up I’ve seen rat snakes do I assumed it to be a member of rat snake family. *
> 
> *Non poisonous snakes and I get along well as long as I see them before stepping on them. I know if one were to bite me, I’d likely die from the sight of it. *


I believe they are a type of rat snake.


----------



## Railroader

Got out a Ruger 44 Carbine today and checked it out for deer season.  It wears an old steel Weaver 4x32 Medalist, in Kwik-Site rings.

Was prepared to do a complete from-scratch sight in, but it was not necessary.

At 50, I shot a 4" square cabbage heart left over from The Mz.'s slaw dog supper...White mist!

At 100, I near centered one of my rail-tie plate gongs, and then 'sploded a 1/2 liter Dew bottle full of water.

Three rounds of plain old white box Winchester 240sp's.

Old thing was ready, all along...


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Got out a Ruger 44 Carbine today and checked it out for deer season.  It wears an old steel Weaver 4x32 Medalist, in Kwik-Site rings.
> 
> Was prepared to do a complete from-scratch sight in, but it was not necessary.
> 
> At 50, I shot a 4" square cabbage heart left over from The Mz.'s slaw dog supper...White mist!
> 
> At 100, I near centered one of my rail-tie plate gongs, and then 'sploded a 1/2 liter Dew bottle full of water.
> 
> Three rounds of plain old white box Winchester 240sp's.
> 
> Old thing was ready, all along...




Sounds solid.

Ready to fill up a freezer in a few months.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Two rounds of skeet. I’ve had better days on the skeet range?


----------



## Dub

Dad texted me a little while ago.

He had a great range session where he was running his CZ TSO 9mm for the first time.


I'd say he's made the transition to red dots very well.....and also that must be one smooth shooting pistol to pull off mag dumps grouping that tight.


----------



## rosewood

Baroque Brass said:


> Two rounds of skeet. I’ve had better days on the skeet range?


A bad day on the skeet range is better than a good day at work.  Nothing better than trigger therapy.  Well, maybe one thing.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Dad texted me a little while ago.
> 
> He had a great range session where he was running his CZ TSO 9mm for the first time.
> 
> 
> I'd say he's made the transition to red dots very well.....and also that must be one smooth shooting pistol to pull off mag dumps grouping that tight.


He should be on the security team at church if not already.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> He should be on the security team at church if not already.



   Agreed.


He has been for the last year or so.  They are squared away, too.  Cameras, communication gear, ongoing training with LEO, etc.


----------



## Baroque Brass

rosewood said:


> A bad day on the skeet range is better than a good day at work.  Nothing better than trigger therapy.  Well, maybe one thing.


If the one thing you’re referring to is what I think it is, unfortunately those days have passed, but it sure was fun while it lasted! Trigger therapy is great and I’m enjoying reloading again. Like everyone here I hope ammo prices will eventually be reasonable again.


----------



## Jester896

yes...yes I did
I changed the stock on my rifle and had to check function



those 220gr rounds I loaded at 10.2gr are a little too hot for this one...getting a slight pop when it is fired.  Might need a little heavier buffer too.  Looking at the heavier JP with the captured spring.


----------



## frankwright




----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> View attachment 1088614View attachment 1088614





Great pic !!!

Are you left-handed ?

Or just doing some excellent practice with the left ?


----------



## Baroque Brass

Yeah I did. Had eight year old grandson at our house, I needed some peace and quiet so I went to the range?. Also needed to try out rifle with new trigger spring and some carefully loaded 6.5 rounds. 

My two best groups measured .667” and .663”. As I’ve seen before, the rifle seems to prefer the lighter powder charges with the Varget and Hornady 120 gr ELDM bullets. Now maybe it’s time to experiment with seating depth. I’d like to claim the top right target is at least a three round group but that one should have been the fifth shot in the top left target.


----------



## rosewood

Baroque Brass said:


> Yeah I did. Had eight year old grandson at our house, I needed some peace and quiet so I went to the range?. Also needed to try out rifle with new trigger spring and some carefully loaded 6.5 rounds.
> 
> My two best groups measured .667” and .663”. As I’ve seen before, the rifle seems to prefer the lighter powder charges with the Varget and Hornady 120 gr ELDM bullets. Now maybe it’s time to experiment with seating depth. I’d like to claim the top right target is at least a three round group but that one should have been the fifth shot in the top left target. View attachment 1089343


I am going to take a stab and say you forgot which target you was shooting at.  I have done that more than once.  Sometimes takes me a few minutes to figure out what happened to my group or that missing bullet.

Rosewood


----------



## Baroque Brass

rosewood said:


> I am going to take a stab and say you forgot which target you was shooting at.  I have done that more than once.  Sometimes takes me a few minutes to figure out what happened to my group or that missing bullet.
> 
> Rosewood


Actually I thought I was done with the first group of reloads and moved to the second target. Then I realized it was the last of the first group of five.


----------



## rosewood

Draw it in where it would be


----------



## Baroque Brass

rosewood said:


> Draw it in where it would be


Where it would be or where I’d like it to be??


----------



## rosewood

Baroque Brass said:


> Where it would be or where I’d like it to be??


Transcribing it to the other diamond looks to me like it wouldn't hurt the group a bit.  You was aiming at the center of the diamond and that is where it would have been had you been pointing at the correct diamond.


----------



## Dub

Baroque Brass said:


> Actually I thought I was done with the first group of reloads and moved to the second target. Then I realized it was the last of the first group of five.




Mighty nice shooting.  Looks like you are dialed in. 




Does your grandson come along on range trips ??


----------



## Baroque Brass

Dub said:


> Mighty nice shooting.  Looks like you are dialed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your grandson come along on range trips ??


Thank you! I was shooting for grouping to see which load worked best. As we get close to hunting season I’ll make final adjustments with the hunting rounds to get it centered on the target. 

 He’s been a few times, he enjoys shooting .22. His dad let him fire his AR from a Hydro Sled, he thought that was cool too. When he gets older I want to get him started with shotgun.


----------



## chuckdog

*Finally got around to shooting the S&W Victory 22LR this morning. *

*The function was flawless, groups quite good, and the weight/feel/balance is better than expected.*

*I used Wolf Target Extra subsonic ammo and didn’t have to adjust the sights @ 11 steps.*

*The trigger is heavy and a little bit creepy. The slide is difficult to back when not already cocked. I see a TandemKross trigger and slide loop in this pistol’s future. I also see TK markets a magazine disconnect bypass. For $12, one of those will be inside too. *

*I was afraid this budget .22 would be a disappointment, glad to be wrong!*

*It’s not going to replace anyone’s High Standard, but it seems to be a pistol worth the upgrades. *


----------



## frankwright

https://photos.app.goo.gl/gYsyFHVeuYWM3VYC8

I took my little barkeep to the range today and shot .22 and .22 mag. I didn't get to serious but it was pretty accurate.
I shot at 15 yards standing no support and the hits were pretty good.
It is nice with the .22 mags, cool little fishing and woods plinking gun!


----------



## Para Bellum

Jester896 said:


> yes...yes I did
> I changed the stock on my rifle and had to check function
> View attachment 1087549
> View attachment 1087550
> View attachment 1087551
> those 220gr rounds I loaded at 10.2gr are a little too hot for this one...getting a slight pop when it is fired.  Might need a little heavier buffer too.  Looking at the heavier JP with the captured spring.



Sexy!


----------



## Para Bellum

Dub said:


> Dad texted me a little while ago.
> 
> He had a great range session where he was running his CZ TSO 9mm for the first time.
> 
> 
> I'd say he's made the transition to red dots very well.....and also that must be one smooth shooting pistol to pull off mag dumps grouping that tight.



I’d venture to guess not many on this forum can shoot that well.  Very nice.


----------



## Dub

Para Bellum said:


> I’d venture to guess not many on this forum can shoot that well.  Very nice.




Thank you. He is really something.  73 years old and no quit in him. 

After his cataract surgeries he has great vision....almost like a superpower, lol.

He shoots twice per week as his busy retirement schedule allows....shooting pool, golf, grandfathering the kids, etc. 

Dad is one of the first people I've known to adopt  red dot sights.   He has tried with me over the years to give them a fair chance....but I always go back to irons within that same session.   Hardcore untrainable. 




Now, however....the years have caught up with me and my eyes, too.  Trying to shoot tight groups at 20+ yards with a handgun is more like an exercise in futility. 

Seeing how he makes it looks easy has made me want to try again with the red dot technology.   Being able to remain target focused with the use of the dot sounds like a winner. 



I'm still confident with irons at self-defense distances....but when hunting with seimi-auto handguns I'd like to be able to use the dot and stretch out there to same distances I'd once archery hunted.


I simply have to get my butt in gear and invest the range time getting acclimated, comfortable and hopefully....*competent* with the dots.    I don't know if I'll make a transition to a dot on carry guns...time will tell.  

He does,  Especially when he is performing his duties on their security team at their church.  Years of shooting dots has him fast & accurate. 


When I grow up.....I hope to shoot like Dad.  


I hope to do a heap of stuff like him.


----------



## Para Bellum

Shot 50 rounds of .22LR, 50 rounds .300 AAC and 25 rounds of 9mm today.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub, The Pro I dot sights I put on my M&P got me back shooting in the black again. The front sight was the key and many manufacturers make sights with fronts like this. Shows up really well for us older guys.
The red dot comes next I guess. I can't see my eyes getting any younger.
As for my iron sighted flintlocks, in a few months I lost my ability to shoot with any accuracy. Period. The rear sight had 3 blurry lines where the top of the sight should have been, and with those sights you level the front sight with the top of the rear. So which line do I try and use? Blew my groups like a tornado. But I had been thinking of a solution for this day for a couple of years and I just went ahead and made one for each rifle. Now I'm deadly again.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

rosewood said:


> I am going to take a stab and say you forgot which target you was shooting at.  I have done that more than once.  Sometimes takes me a few minutes to figure out what happened to my group or that missing bullet.
> 
> Rosewood


A guy at the range a while back was shooting and was very upset. I got nosey and asked if he needed any help like tools or anything. He said that he was just checking his zero and for some reason he couldn't get it on paper. He said his scope must have went bad. Seeing that gold ring on his scope made me think otherwise. To shorten this story the guy was shooting beautiful groups on the next target over.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Ranges are closing in a lot of places here due to extreme fire danger. Shooters just can't seem to catch a break.


----------



## Dub

Was able to sneak in a quick session this morning.

100rds .

38 Super hollow point factory loads

10 yds

Ran ’em fast.  Front sight was rocking.

Felt good to get a whiff of gunsmoke with my coffee.


----------



## rosewood

Just like ole' Joe said, you can shoot them in the hand.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Dub said:


> Was able to sneak in a quick session this morning.
> 
> 100rds .
> 
> 38 Super hollow point factory loads
> 
> 10 yds
> 
> Ran ’em fast.  Front sight was rocking.
> 
> Felt good to get a whiff of gunsmoke with my coffee.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093644View attachment 1093643


Only three between the eyes????


----------



## Kowtown

Deadly, Dub...


----------



## chuckdog

*Yesterday I installed a reduced power mainspring and the smaller grips on the Taurus 605 Poly 357 mag.*

*The reduced power hammer spring makes a world of difference in the D/A trigger pull. It's well worth the investment. Reliability is unchanged, pops a cap with authority!*

*Speaking of authority, changing to the much shorter grip makes a world of difference too. You know that you're squeezing off a 158gr W296 powered magnum with them installed.*

*I can't get over how much I like this revolver. A few years back I likely wouldn't have given one a second look.*

* *


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *Yesterday I installed a reduced power mainspring and the smaller grips on the Taurus 605 Poly 357 mag.*
> 
> *The reduced power hammer spring makes a world of difference in the D/A trigger pull. It's well worth the investment. Reliability is unchanged, pops a cap with authority!*
> 
> *Speaking of authority, changing to the much shorter grip makes a world of difference too. You know that you're squeezing off a 158gr W296 powered magnum with them installed.*
> 
> *I can't get over how much I like this revolver. A few years back I likely wouldn't have given one a second look.*
> 
> * View attachment 1094561*


I have those kits on all of my taurus revolvers save the 22mag.


----------



## chuckdog

*Recently installed a couple of TandemKross goodies in/on the S&W Victory 22. Finally got it outside for test firing. I put a box of S K Rifle Match through it with excellent results.*

**

*If you own one of the Victory 22's you likely know it's not easy to open the slide with the hammer down. The Halo loop does nothing for the looks of the weapon, but it makes a huge difference in ease of operation.*

*The factory trigger has over travel adjustment, but no means of removing the creep. The TK trigger adds the ability to remove almost all creep. I left a bit of pre-travel for reliability. Adjust it too close and the disconnect may not fully disengage. The pistol has an entirely different feel with the flat TK trigger. It does change the grip to trigger face distance. While I like the new feel, others may not like the added distance.*

*While inside I was also able to remove the dastardly magazine disconnect with no ill effect!*

*I feel like the trigger upgrade is an excellent value, worth every dime. The Halo ring is a great and needed addition for my less than fully functioning hands, but at close to $50 a bit over priced.*

*The pistol is much easier to operate. Staying on target is much easier with minimum trigger travel and no more magazine disconnect. Bottom line, the pistol shoots better and is easier to operate!*


----------



## Jester896

All clean now… if I had more than 5 boolits I might see how it shoots?


----------



## snuffy

Finally got around to sighting in my Buck Mark I bought a couple months ago. 
Also got out my old 10/22 for a few shots.


----------



## JustUs4All

Grandson was down yesterday to do a shakedown run on a 9mm.  Several hundreds of rounds later I was wore out from the sun and the heat.  It will take at least another day to recover from the 9mm magazine loader's thumb syndrome.


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Recently installed a couple of TandemKross goodies in/on the S&W Victory 22. Finally got it outside for test firing. I put a box of S K Rifle Match through it with excellent results.*
> 
> *View attachment 1094778*
> 
> *If you own one of the Victory 22's you likely know it's not easy to open the slide with the hammer down. The Halo loop does nothing for the looks of the weapon, but it makes a huge difference in ease of operation.*
> 
> *The factory trigger has over travel adjustment, but no means of removing the creep. The TK trigger adds the ability to remove almost all creep. I left a bit of pre-travel for reliability. Adjust it too close and the disconnect may not fully disengage. The pistol has an entirely different feel with the flat TK trigger. It does change the grip to trigger face distance. While I like the new feel, others may not like the added distance.*
> 
> *While inside I was also able to remove the dastardly magazine disconnect with no ill effect!*
> 
> *I feel like the trigger upgrade is an excellent value, worth every dime. The Halo ring is a great and needed addition for my less than fully functioning hands, but at close to $50 a bit over priced.*
> 
> *The pistol is much easier to operate. Staying on target is much easier with minimum trigger travel and no more magazine disconnect. Bottom line, the pistol shoots better and is easier to operate!*





The finish on that gun is super.

Looks like something Ed Brown would do on their stainless pistolas.


----------



## rosewood

JustUs4All said:


> It will take at least another day to recover from the 9mm magazine loader's thumb syndrome.


They make an app for that.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> All clean now… if I had more than 5 boolits I might see how it shoots?
> 
> View attachment 1094849


You don't have 44 mag dies?  Or you just lacking brass the right length?


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> You don't have 44 mag dies?  Or you just lacking brass the right length?


I don't want to make it out of .44Mag since my supply is limited and want to use 185-200 gr boolits...something else I don't have.  I have dies.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I don't want to make it out of .44Mag since my supply is limited and want to use 185-200 gr boolits...something else I don't have.  I have dies.


@Jester896
I can hook you up with about 100 44sp used brass and I have about 50 200 grain Speer HPs. Also have a couple of boxes of Remington lead round nose loaded ammo.

I have quite a bit of 44 lead bullets in 240grn. I even have 400+ lead swc that I need to put on the scale.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Was working at the range yesterday and a young man had a brand new Bergara .300 PRC with a Vortex Venom 8x25x55 scope. Sweet setup, he offered for me to shoot it, which I did. Super nice trigger, it broke before I was expecting it to but still hit a 4” plate dead center at 100 yards. It’s pushing a 225 grain bullet at almost 3000 FPS. That’s a lot of energy. Extremely good ballistics on the round, he plans to shoot long range competition.


----------



## Dub

Quick pitstop at range this morning With the 2011.

122 rounds. Mixed between 115gr & 124gr.  

Zero feed or function problems.

Singles, doubles & Mozambique drill.


The duty-rated heavy trigger pull will take some getting used to.  Will likely swap out with a longer flat trigger.

Err’ythang went left.

Gotta do a pile of work on the shooter…that’s the true limiting factor.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Quick pitstop at range this morning With the 2011.
> 
> 122 rounds. Mixed between 115gr & 124gr.
> 
> Zero feed or function problems.
> 
> Singles, doubles & Mozambique drill.
> 
> 
> The duty-rated heavy trigger pull will take some getting used to.  Will likely swap out with a longer flat trigger.
> 
> Err’ythang went left.
> 
> Gotta do a pile of work on the shooter…that’s the true limiting factor.
> 
> View attachment 1095514
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1095516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1095515


Was just noticing all of the battle scars on that range.  Pretty sad how bad some folks are.  Down right scary.  NOT talking about Dub though.  He is hitting the perp where it hurts.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Was just noticing all of the battle scars on that range.  Pretty sad how bad some folks are.  Down right scary.  NOT talking about Dub though.  He is hitting the perp where it hurts.
> 
> Rosewood




I have wondered that same thing about the errant rounds.  

Place has been around forever.

Makes me wonder if the place also had a three-drink minimum before range admittance.  Also wondering if they rented full auto stuff ?


I really like their staff and RSO’s are good dudes. 

Not sure about how it was many years back.


----------



## ChidJ

Went out and worked on some positional shooting on the clock this morning. 27 rounds of 300WM sent in total. Trying to get ready for a match next weekend. Sorry but didn't take any fun pictures today. Was in a rush. Had the kids in the truck honking at me haha


----------



## Baroque Brass

rosewood said:


> Was just noticing all of the battle scars on that range.  Pretty sad how bad some folks are.  Down right scary.  NOT talking about Dub though.  He is hitting the perp where it hurts.
> 
> Rosewood


The range where I work has flags at the end of the rifle range. There are bullet holes in the flag poles. We see people that really can’t shoot and know little about their guns. That will increase as we approach deer season. They know nothing about scopes and MOA, as long as they’re in the black at 100 yards they’re happy.


----------



## SC Hunter

Baroque Brass said:


> The range where I work has flags at the end of the rifle range. There are bullet holes in the flag poles. We see people that really can’t shoot and know little about their guns. That will increase as we approach deer season. They know nothing about scopes and MOA, as long as they’re in the black at 100 yards they’re happy.


I had a guy that I worked with that as long as he could hit the beer box at 50 yards he was happy. He missed deer regularly haha


----------



## GregoryB.

SC Hunter said:


> I had a guy that I worked with that as long as he could hit the beer box at 50 yards he was happy. He missed deer regularly haha


Probably because that Beer box was empty.


----------



## rosewood

Baroque Brass said:


> The range where I work has flags at the end of the rifle range. There are bullet holes in the flag poles.


I think some shoot things like that on the range to see if they can hit it.


----------



## bullgator

Baroque Brass said:


> The range where I work has flags at the end of the rifle range. There are bullet holes in the flag poles. We see people that really can’t shoot and know little about their guns. That will increase as we approach deer season. They know nothing about scopes and MOA, as long as they’re in the black at 100 yards they’re happy.


I think we added 8 million to that list in the past year.


----------



## Baroque Brass

rosewood said:


> I think some shoot things like that on the range to see if they can hit it.


As RSOs, we try to watch for that sort of thing. One of the ROs stopped a kid that was shooting at the ball on the flag pole. Dad was in the next lane not watching the kid.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Three rounds of skeet, nothing too exciting. Beats cutting grass.


----------



## Jester896

I shoulda shot skeet…but I mowed


----------



## chuckdog

*Saturday I zero'd an inexpensive 4X scope on a stock black synthetic 10-22 carbine. Using 1200fps 40gr ammo I set it dead on @ 50 yards.*

*I had forgotten just how long and heavy a stock 10-22 trigger can be. Still, the little Ruger is just plain fun to shoot!*


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *I had forgotten just how long and heavy a stock 10-22 trigger can be. Still, the little Ruger is just plain fun to shoot!*



I glanced at replacements...just can't decide if I am even going to take it outta the box again. I looked at the Ruger BX and the Kidd.  At least the Ruger isn't more than 50% of the rifle cost.


----------



## rosewood

I went with the volquartsen kit for about $40.  Came with hammer and springs and cut the trigger weight way down.
https://forum.gon.com/threads/10-22-volquartsen-hammer-kit.995031/


----------



## rosewood

Shot my Remington Rand 1911 slide on rock island frame today. All groups are 5 shots at 10 yards.  Bottom right is 1974 vintage 230 gr hardball, rest are 202gr cast truncated cone powder coat boolits I cast myself over 4.6 to 5.5 grains of bullseye.  I was quite pleased.  This was off a pistol rest.  I can't hold it that still off hand.

Rosewood


----------



## Adam5

No pictures, but I test fired a 1975 HighStandard Sport King that picked up, zeroed the Romeo 5 on my AR, and tested some .45 acp loads that I did over the weekend.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Shot my Remington Rand 1911 slide on rock island frame today. All groups are 5 shots at 10 yards.  Bottom right is 1974 vintage 230 gr hardball, rest are 202gr cast truncated cone powder coat boolits I cast myself over 4.6 to 5.5 grains of bullseye.  I was quite pleased.  This was off a pistol rest.  I can't hold it that still off hand.
> 
> Rosewood
> View attachment 1096871View attachment 1096872




That's some beautiful range work right there.

JMB would be proud.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> That's some beautiful range work right there.
> 
> JMB would be proud.


Thanks, so would my late pa-in-law that gave me the slide.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Sipping morning coffee and loaded up 200rds.   17 & 20 round mags full except for one that was two shy. 










That Magula Uplula makes short work of loading mags.....just need a firm surface to work from.....and a pair of highly alert gun dogs lending close scrutiny. 








These being my gun dogs at that moment....



















Don't laugh....that little 'un is my wife's.  She'll lick yer face off. 

They tend to come alive when squirrels, cats or other dogs are sighted....or if a passerby steps into the yard.  Whew....it's full bore badness then.



Today was my first session with a red dot on one of my guns.   I was a little apprehensive about it due to the fledgling attempts in the past....shooting a magazine or two from one of Dad's dot-equipped guns....that had me not liking the bouncing redness that eluded my eye.


Installed the dot last Saturday evening and left it alone,

Didn't try to do any adjusting...aligning, etc.  Nothing.  Simply mounted the plate as per instructions,...then the RMR.

At the range I stuck a single small target circle at center mass zone and other in the noggin's kill zone.        This gave me a reference point for the dot....figuring it would be all the training wheels I'd allow myself.....this time.



Decided to trust & believe.












Trusteed & believed that my grip was good and trigger press would be as well,  Remained target focused and let it ride.   Never used the back-up irons...not once did I peek at them.     Years of sight focus was jettisoned for this session.....     Felt sorta freaky.     Not bad-freaky, either.



180 rounds at 10 yards.

Singles to body.  Couple double taps.

Singles to head.  Couple double taps there, too.

Mozambiques. 

Then sorta freestyled it. Let the gun run like it wanted. It wanted fast and I let it ride.  

Trigger presses felt really smooth.   













This was my second session with this gun.  122 rounds first session with irons.

200 today with the RMR.


She had been cleaned and overlubed prior to today's shooting.

Dot ran well...even after 180rnds of crud hitting the windshield.  Reminded me of driving through potholes.........or after eating the Indian food my son brought home......









So.....wiped off the RMR with a swipe of my t-shirt....stuck a fresh target circle down on the paper Bad Guy's hip and ran the target back to the end of the range.

Figured I was about to do some more John Wick stuff........and at distance.   




Well....it didn't quite work out that well.


John Wick had exited the building.......and I was left with my inner John Candy.








At the longer distance the small black circle on Bad Guy's hip was tiny...sorta blurry.  

I picked it up through the optic....but kept trying to achieve a perfect eclipse of red-over-black....somewhere in the midst of all this trying to force something that had just minutes before been as natural as peanut butter & jelly...............I was now fighting myself...clenching up like I'd eaten the Mumbia mushrooms with curry....it weren't purty....but it's how I rolled.


20 rounds of suck-tastic sight focused looseness....not unlike the looseness which accompanies Bombay street food....






So....in conclusion....here is my target focused fast John Wick 180:
















And there is the result (in green circle) of the way-back-of-range-sight-focused-slow John Candy 20.











A heap of learning arrived with those final 20 rounds.

A great reminder of what happens when I don't trust & believe in the grip & trigger press...throttled the gun trying to hold it to the target.....and eyes stayed on sight vs freeing myself up and simply letting it happen. 



I may be going about this next step incorrectly....the "zeroing" of the optic.    

My plan is to later on this evening average out the aggregate "group" location.....and make an adjustment to the RMR to drift the dot right and upwards. 

I'll shoot for effect and go from there.




I gotta long road ahead of me....but I am very pleased with this first time at bat with a  dot in hand.    I'll accept these results and learn from them. 


Felt great to run 'em fast and with no corrective lenses....simply some old scratched up plastic safety glasses.


----------



## Jester896

that lens has coatings too...careful


----------



## bullgator

Did some rapid fire from 20’ from low ready. Three shots per with a few final shots upstairs. It was some 9mm I loaded yesterday that I wasn’t thrilled with how they assembled. My PPQ ate them all up in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Did some rapid fire from 20’ from low ready. Three shots per with a few final shots upstairs. It was some 9mm I loaded yesterday that I wasn’t thrilled with how they assembled. My PPQ ate them all up in about 5 minutes. View attachment 1097166View attachment 1097166




Nice !!!


Looks like a great place to shoot, too.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Nice !!!
> 
> 
> Looks like a great place to shoot, too.


Hint........I was wearing flip flops.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> Hint........I was wearing flip flops.


Backyard huh?


----------



## Dub

Sipped some good coffee this morning and at some point decided to dig into the small stash of Blazer aluminum-cased ammo that’s been showing up from Academy.


Stuffed 250 rounds.

Hadn’t adjusted the sight’s zero since installing.

Figured I’d go on more session.





Sent target to 10 yds.






Ran 190 rounds….transitioning between torso & head each shot.

Ran it quick….barely aimed.  Dot recovered quicker than irons would have.




No complaints with acquiring the dot during recoil.  It typically did so before the slide returned to battery.

Substantially easier to shoot aimed rapid shots than I do with irons.




Steel frame was hot.  

Put up another target that had a few small stick-ons placed at center mass.  Ran it to the back of the range. ~ 65’

Ran three 20-rd mags.  Same pace as before….slightly slower than mag dumps.




Not where I want to be at such a range…but much better than the target was at same distance last session….and this is as fired much faster.





She was hot & dirty as the smoke cleared.




Home to clean & adjust sight.


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Backyard huh?


----------



## Jester896

@Dub if you lay off the Dew it may go better 

isn't that about the same left from the 10' target but farther out ?


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub if you lay off the Dew it may go better
> 
> isn't that about the same left from the 10' target but farther out ?





Heck....the Dewser was *after* a pot of coffee earlier.

If I ever go down with the Covids.....gonna tell 'em to give some vitamins and an IV of Diet Dew.    

Covid appears to be eminent.



The dot zero thing seems to have some strategy involved.   Been watching Aaron Cowen's videos and his suggestions seem to be to zero at the further range.

He does a video where he zeros at 10yds.....then at 25yds, I believe.


He then runs the gun at varying distances.  The best results..closet to point of aim....are with the 25yd zero.


I really do need to sandbag the pistol and make a proper adjustment and shoot to verify.




These first 572 rounds have been solely to a) reliability test the weapon    b) get acclimated to using a red dot


*So far I have zero complaints.*


Today was the first failure to fire......150rds into things.....and it was due to me not letting trigger fully reset before the next pull.    I get the dipstick award for it.  110% shooter error.




EDIT:....meant to add that the RMR was simply mounted to the gun.   Both those first sessions with it were shot "as is".


Tonight when I cleaned & lubed it again I made the first adjustment.


Will see what she does during next Monday's session.


----------



## frankwright

I sure did. I shot an ICORE (Revolver) match at River Bend Gun Club this morning.
It was a lot of fun and I was a little rusty with the S&W 66.
Last stage was two strings, 42 rounds total. That is a lot of reloading with a 6 shot revolver!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I sure did. I shot an ICORE (Revolver) match at River Bend Gun Club this morning.
> It was a lot of fun and I was a little rusty with the S&W 66.
> Last stage was two strings, 42 rounds total. That is a lot of reloading with a 6 shot revolver!




Clock ticking & getting hits on target 

I bet your proficiency is boosted up every time you do one of those events…or practice  for one.

1,000 times better than just punching paper like I am doing.


----------



## bullgator

Well, I put a Leupold Delta Point on the PC9 Carbine and took a few shots out back. Something ain’t right!  I have a 16” gong and at 60 yards from a fence post I could only hit it about 1/3 of the time. The other shots were all around it....high, right, low, etc. So, my thoughts are the take down tension nut, the optic, a bad barrel, or a loose nut behind the trigger.
Having dealt and learned with a 10/22 take down, I adjusted the tension nut before ever firing the first shot. I can play with that more but it’s at the tightest point to allow it to disassemble. Any adjustment from here would be towards a looser fit. So the Delta Point was put on the small piece of rail over the barrel half of the gun, not above the receiver. The reasoning for that is on takedown guns the optic needs to stay aligned with the barrel otherwise anytime you take it apart and reattach the two halves, the lockup can be off just enough to allow for a POI shift. I did shoot it with it on the receiver and the problem remained.  So, I will wait for a chance to get to a bench and maybe take another optic to try. I really hate borrowing optics from other weapons that are sighted in and shooting good! . 
I did read online of someone who had a bad barrel on one and Ruger replaced it which solved the problem. I will try another optic before making that call to Ruger.
Any other thoughts?


----------



## ChidJ

Went and shot a team precision rifle match up in NC. Had a great time but man alive was it hot


----------



## 01Foreman400

Ruger Redhawk 44 mag 7.5” @50 yards. 

300 WSM 130 gr. Barnes TTSX @ 100 yards.  Averaged 3,539 FPS.


----------



## Jester896

Yep… my Bulldog hit on all 5 cylinders?
Look like with the .240gr factory loads it groups them about 3” left of POA… group not as small as I hoped…about 4” @ 15 yards. I need a grip adjustment… right thumb keeps poking the cylinder release… got a little learning curve ahead… only fired about 15 rounds


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Well, I put a Leupold Delta Point on the PC9 Carbine and took a few shots out back. Something ain’t right!  I have a 16” gong and at 60 yards from a fence post I could only hit it about 1/3 of the time. The other shots were all around it....high, right, low, etc. So, my thoughts are the take down tension nut, the optic, a bad barrel, or a loose nut behind the trigger.
> Having dealt and learned with a 10/22 take down, I adjusted the tension nut before ever firing the first shot. I can play with that more but it’s at the tightest point to allow it to disassemble. Any adjustment from here would be towards a looser fit. So the Delta Point was put on the small piece of rail over the barrel half of the gun, not above the receiver. The reasoning for that is on takedown guns the optic needs to stay aligned with the barrel otherwise anytime you take it apart and reattach the two halves, the lockup can be off just enough to allow for a POI shift. I did shoot it with it on the receiver and the problem remained.  So, I will wait for a chance to get to a bench and maybe take another optic to try. I really hate borrowing optics from other weapons that are sighted in and shooting good! .
> I did read online of someone who had a bad barrel on one and Ruger replaced it which solved the problem. I will try another optic before making that call to Ruger.
> Any other thoughts?



I wish I had some experience with that gun.   It seems like it'd make for lots of fun and be very handy.

I do know this...Ruger customer service is generally regarded as spot-on excellent by anyone I know who has had reason to call them.





ChidJ said:


> Went and shot a team precision rifle match up in NC. Had a great time but man alive was it hot



The part of NC I was from was certainly hot in August.

I will NEVER forget those two-a-day football practices that began every August 1st.

I've never been more happy to see a hosepipe than during & after those practices.

Then I moved to this part of Georgia and found out that it was hotter still. 


Does team precision add more strategy ?

Is it a situation where a newer shooter could be absorbed into a team and not hold them back....while at the same time growing the new shooter's understanding ??








01Foreman400 said:


> Ruger Redhawk 44 mag 7.5” @50 yards. View attachment 1098095
> 
> 300 WSM 130 gr. Barnes TTSX @ 100 yards.  Averaged 3,539 FPS. View attachment 1098104





Excellent !!!!!!!






Jester896 said:


> Yep… my Bulldog hit on all 5 cylinders?
> Look like with the .240gr factory loads it groups them about 3” left of POA… group not as small as I hoped…about 4” @ 15 yards. I need a grip adjustment… right thumb keeps poking the cylinder release… got a little learning curve ahead… only fired about 15 rounds




Cylinder & mag releases can be confounding things.

Shooting some guns a buddy has are problematic for me...oversized mag releases installed.    My paw doesn't typically agree them.

Easier fix on those.


Not sure what you are up against with the wheelgun.   I will say this....amazing how much difference a slight grip adjustment can sometimes make.  

What always struck me as ironic....is that same feature that I detest on 1911 grips....actually prove useful on wheelguns......fingergrooved grips.

In 1911's & other pistols with beavertails....the fingerroove prevents me from taking as high of a grip as I'd like.  I will never use them.

Seems to be the same case with revolvers, too.  The finger grooves keep my hand in a lowered position....somewhat helpful for me with most revolvers.  Certainly changes the position/direction of the strong hand thumb.


Funny how a feature I can't stand on one gun....is desirable on another.   Apples & oranges.


----------



## ChidJ

@Dub It was indeed hot. I was dousing myself in between every stage. 

This was a smaller match with no prizes on the line other than a trophy and bragging rights so if someone wanted to shoot one with someone who was less experienced, it wouldn't be a big deal. Your score would suffer but if you show up with a new guy, you should expect that. With a team, the strategy is mostly the same as if you were gonna tackle it alone you just have to figure out how you can both approach it and utilize your time most efficiently and help each other when and how you can without stepping on each others toes. I always have more fun doing it as a team as it feels more realistic. No lone wolves in combat. I'm not going to combat (hopefully) but I like to pretend so the team element makes it enjoyable for me. 

The guys who set it up are the same fellas who won this years USASOC Best Sniper competition and they put together a great, no frills, budget friendly, well rounded match. I'm gonna make it a point to shoot their matches whenever I can


----------



## bullgator

Went to the range and shot the PC9 carbine. It shot great with the Leupold Delta Point Pro reflex sight. Everything in a 4” circle at 75 yards as fast as I could get back on target. I’m still not sure why I couldn’t group shooting off the fence post the other day. I’ll go out and check the post in a little while.....maybe it needs tuning . The 7mm-08 also shot good with the 120 TTSX. 
Now the 6 ARC?........


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Went to the range and shot the PC9 carbine. It shot great with the Leupold Delta Point Pro reflex sight. Everything in a 4” circle at 75 yards as fast as I could get back on target. I’m still not sure why I couldn’t group shooting off the fence post the other day. I’ll go out and check the post in a little while.....maybe it needs tuning . The 7mm-08 also shot good with the 120 TTSX.
> Now the 6 ARC?........





Sounds encouraging on the PC9.   

The 7mm08 sounds like it's in good shape with a righteous load.


I'm 6 ARC-ignorant.    Less knowledgeable than that fence post.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I’m still not sure why I couldn’t group shooting off the fence post the other day.


 what is different today other than you didn't shoot off the fence post?  go back and shoot off the post


----------



## bullgator

Nothing. I started at 25 and was about 6” low. Moved it up and first adjustment was on.  Moved to 50 and was still 10 or X rings. Moved to 75 and 1.5” low. Adjusted for that distance and called it good. 
Now that I think about it, I may have adjusted the tension ring one click.....if that the difference.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Sounds encouraging on the PC9.
> 
> The 7mm08 sounds like it's in good shape with a righteous load.
> 
> 
> I'm 6 ARC-ignorant.    Less knowledgeable than that fence post.


The ARC would fire the first round, eject, load the second round, but not fire when the trigger was pulled. Little or no PF hit. It also wouldn’t eject without getting  a hammer to tap on the charge handle. I’m guessing it wasn’t going fully into battery.....which is weird since the top round (first) had no problems.


----------



## Dub

Snuck over to the range today for some trigger time.


9mm & .38 Super

50 rds of each.





Shot ‘em up at same target, same 10yd distance….and wearing same scratched up plastic safety glasses that were fogged up nicely.


It was a good test.

The ? red dot on the 9mm 2011 was easy to see through the blur.

The gold bead on the .38 Super 1911 wasn’t.


Torso cluster came from the red dot ? 9mm.


.38S to noggin 






Felt good to run ‘em.  Always grateful for the trigger therapy  sessions.


----------



## chuckdog

*After seeing mowing wasn't happening Saturday I loaded 18 .454 Casull rds for the SRH. 300gr XTP's over 31.5 grains of W296.*

*I shot a cylinder full @ 17 steps. 5 of the six were in a decent cluster just below point of aim. I had one flier about 2" left. Sorry, no phone so no pics.*

*After that the fun resumed, pounding fence post. At least the ground was fairly soft. I'm pretty sure I couldn't lift the Ruger today!*


----------



## chuckdog

bullgator said:


> Went to the range and shot the PC9 carbine. It shot great with the Leupold Delta Point Pro reflex sight. Everything in a 4” circle at 75 yards as fast as I could get back on target. I’m still not sure why I couldn’t group shooting off the fence post the other day. I’ll go out and check the post in a little while.....maybe it needs tuning . The 7mm-08 also shot good with the 120 TTSX.
> Now the 6 ARC?........



*Your experience is why I try not to pass judgement on things with only one outing. That fence post may not be properly grounded. Improper ground can result in all kinds of erratic behaviors.*

*I've enjoyed the PC Carbine more than I ever imagined. Mine is topped with a Sig Romeo 5.*

*Simple, reliable and reasonably accurate shooting freehand as far as I've tried. (about 70yds)*

*Sure easy to clean!*


----------



## Adam5

These are the results of this afternoon’s shooting. 

Picture 1 is 30 rounds of .357 Magnum target loads, 158gr hard cast bullets over 4.8gr of W231 powder. They were shot double action from my 3” Colt King Cobra at 7 yards. 

Picture 2 is 75 rounds of 9mm, 147gr Berry’s plated bullets over 3.6gr of Titegroup powder. They were fired from my 4” Para LTC Carry 1911 at 7 yards. 

The last pic is from my AR15. I’m not very good with a rifle, but I am improving. This is 20 rounds of Winchester 55gr fmj .223 at 25 yards, standing unsupported. I do need to adjust the red dot a little more to the right.


----------



## Adam5

As long as I was at Sharpshooters picking up a transfer I decided to run 100 9mm and 100 .22lr after work. I shot the Ruger P95DC that I picked up, my S&W 17-2, and my Ruger MKII Competition Target.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot my new Ruger #1A 7mm-08 today. Wanted to zero my scope but that didn't happen. Couldn't get the cross hairs to go low enough.   After looking things over I realized the scope was setting way high. Called Ruger and was told it shipped with high rings so I ordered a new set of mediums. Guess I will try again next week when my rings arrive.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot my Ruger #1 Red Pad 243 today that I picked up earlier in the year. Had to zero a new scope that I put on it. Shot 10 rounds with 100gr Partitions over a starting load of Reloader 22. Shot about 1 1/2 group @ 100 yards. Going to load a ladder for it and see if it will tighten up before going to another powder.


----------



## Kowtown

Shot at/near a squirrel hanging off of one of the bird-feeders this morning. Used my old Remington 511 Scoremaster. 

No squirrels wire harmed during said shooting...


----------



## Jester896

Yep...Yep I did.

A Glock 44 after we put a new disconnector in it
A new Bergara BMR in Carbon...suppressed ....SWEET!
A new Henry Silver Boy...smooth


----------



## Nimrod71

I shot four 308, twenty five 223 and fifteen 22-250.  Now I get to load'm all back up again.  The Savage 223 really shot good today.


----------



## Dub

Popped some caps this afternoon whilst out running errands.

Pitstopped at the indoor range for 124 rounds of 230gr goodness.    Luv me some .45.


My eyes weren't happy with there being no red dot sight.   Instead, only an oldschool green fiber optic front sight on each .45 


Been surrounded by folks at work who are going out positive with covid.  Feels like it's simply a matter of time before it get a dose of it.   My theory is this....I remain healthy in part due to the ingestion of acrid gun smoke & sweet tasting lead.  That's my theory and I'm sticking to it. 


Before:




After:






After...up close:





Sure was hot & humid today in my neck of the woods....as evidenced by today's carry gun.


----------



## Baroque Brass

I had the pleasure of shooting a brand new CZ 457. Beautiful rifle, all decked out with an Athalon 10-40 scope. Two things I noticed, the CZ had a heavy trigger. When I was squeezing off the first round I stopped to check that the safety was off. It was. The trigger would reach a point where there was a bit of a click and then it would finally break. The gentleman it belonged to said he hadn’t tried adjusting the trigger. The Athalon scope was bright and clear with a nice reticle. The thing I noticed was it didn’t have much eye relief, even at lowest power. Sweet gun though, it grouped very well.


----------



## Wire Nut

1-case of clays with a new Stoeger 3020. Also started breaking in a new AK. Went thru 1-30 round mag as fast as I could. Must’ve been hungry cause it ate em all!!


----------



## frankwright

Yep, IN the rain. I was under a cover at the range and only got a little damp.
New 14" .44 Mag barrel for my Contender with a Swampfox Green Dot Optic.
I sighted it in at 50 yards as that is all I had available.
240gr Laser Cast SWC to get it on paper and then Gold Dot Hollow Points 240GR reloads to dial it in.
Amazingly accurate and soft shooting.


----------



## SC Hunter

I shot my Marlin heavy barrel .17 hmr this past weekend and shot a beer bottle cap at 50 yards. I like to check zero on it periodically since it rides in the truck year round.

I killed this rattler snake this afternoon crawling across the spot where our house is going to go. I usually let them do their thing but we'll have kids and dogs running around there pretty soon. 1 shot with the .17 took his thinker with it.


----------



## Nimrod71

Rank you have got a real deer killer there.  A Thompson with a 14 inch 44 mag. barrel is a deadly weapon.  I have one with a 2 to 6 scope and I have killed 9 deer with it.


----------



## Jester896

I did...I did
I put a Skinner Peep and front blade on my Marlin .44 some time ago.  I decided to sight it in today.

First 5 shots were disappointing...they all hit the bottom of the target and I was struggling for a good sight picture.  We went inside and did a little ciphering with a front sight on another gun and made the decision to cut .050 off of the front sight.

I don't know what happened to me on the first shot but it is the higher left hole.  I seemed to still be struggling to get a good sight picture.  It would be a lot easier for me if it was a black dot I think.  Anywho...1 high...1 low...1 high...1 low...minute of deer or hog I call it.


----------



## rosewood

Checked zero on cva 6.5 NMB for deer season.  Checked zero on cva wolf 50bp.  Shot cva scout 300blk.  Zeroed rem 700 223.  Got my buddy on target so he could hit the 30" steel at 500.   His first time, he was thrilled. 

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

We shot some 800 yd. targets today, well two of my friends did, I only made the 300 yd. round.  I haven't shot long range in years and my rifle and loads were  not set up for it.  I did manage to get on the target at 300 yds. and the shots were good enough to kill a deer.  From what I saw today I have got a lot of practice ahead of me.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> We shot some 800 yd. targets today, well two of my friends did, I only made the 300 yd. round.  I haven't shot long range in years and my rifle and loads were  not set up for it.  I did manage to get on the target at 300 yds. and the shots were good enough to kill a deer.  From what I saw today I have got a lot of practice ahead of me.




  You've been there before, though.


Extended ranges are alien to me.  I'm looking forward to a break in the work schedule that allows some time to get after it.


----------



## Nimrod71

Went to the range this morning to check out the three loads for my 308 and I was a little surprised.  The 41.5 load hit about and inch high over the bullseye, the 42.5 load hit the middle of the bullseye, the 43.5 load hit about and inch under the bullseye.  I would have expected the reverse.  I got the best group from the 42.5 grs. of IMR 4064.  

I also tried the Sierra 55 gr. Blitz loads in the 22-250, I did manage to get three shots in a dime circle.  I think my problem with this rifle is the scope is mounted to high and I am having problems with my cheek weld.  I may have to get a cheek piece for the stock like I did on the 308.  

Again I was surprised by my Savage Mod. 11 in 223.  It seems this rifle shoots good with just about anything you put in it.  I shot 55 gr. DogTown's and Hornady 62 gr. SP's and they both grouped with in a dime circle.  That little inexpensive rifle is really something.

Another good morning at the Range.


----------



## rosewood

Nimrod71 said:


> Went to the range this morning to check out the three loads for my 308 and I was a little surprised.  The 41.5 load hit about and inch high over the bullseye, the 42.5 load hit the middle of the bullseye, the 43.5 load hit about and inch under the bullseye.  I would have expected the reverse.  I got the best group from the 42.5 grs. of IMR 4064.
> 
> I also tried the Sierra 55 gr. Blitz loads in the 22-250, I did manage to get three shots in a dime circle.  I think my problem with this rifle is the scope is mounted to high and I am having problems with my cheek weld.  I may have to get a cheek piece for the stock like I did on the 308.
> 
> Again I was surprised by my Savage Mod. 11 in 223.  It seems this rifle shoots good with just about anything you put in it.  I shot 55 gr. DogTown's and Hornady 62 gr. SP's and they both grouped with in a dime circle.  That little inexpensive rifle is really something.
> 
> Another good morning at the Range.


Slower bullet, more barrel rise from recoil before it exits barrel causes higher impact.  Faster shoots lower.  At distance it will be the other way around of course.


----------



## bullethead

Son shot his Tikka Roughtech in 6.5 CM today.
Center diamond is 3 shots with 143gr ELDX.
Bottom right diamond is 3 shots with Hornady 129gr SP


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> Son shot his Tikka Roughtech in 6.5 CM today.
> Center diamond is 3 shots with 143gr ELDX.
> Bottom right diamond is 3 shots with Hornady 129gr SP
> View attachment 1103048View attachment 1103049




It's a shame the 129gr load didn't group well.























    


OUTSTANDING !!!!!!


Great results !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> It's a shame the 129gr load didn't group well


I know, right!


----------



## Jester896

I think it did...might be shooter error


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> I think it did...might be shooter error


He has been warned.?
That rifle puts the cold bore shot just a bit away from the rest. Although it might like it fouled a bit.
Same results here with the 143eldx after a bore snake and cool down.


----------



## bullethead

I just loaded him enough of the 143's to get him through the season, lolol.


I went to load him some range ammo with the 147gr ELD-M and found out that I was sent small rifle primer brass instead of LRP that I ordered and was said on the invoice and receipt.
It will give me something to play with.


----------



## Jester896

Most rifles do that to a degree...I have tracked my .308 but not my .260.  Cold Clean Bore (CCB) Cold Fouled Bore (CFB) and Hot Fouled Bore all could have different POI.


----------



## bullethead

I loaded some 147 ELDM in the Starline SRP brass and we took it to the range which is just about 2 miles down the road.
He shot .580 3 shot group.
4th bottom shot was a 130 SGKHPBT just to see where it hit.
His 143ELDX still were performing well with a fouled and slightly warm barrel.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> I loaded some 147 ELDM in the Starline SRP brass and we took it to the range which is just about 2 miles down the road.
> He shot .580 3 shot group.
> 4th bottom shot was a 130 SGKHPBT just to see where it hit.View attachment 1103253
> His 143ELDX still were performing well with a fouled and slightly warm barrel.
> View attachment 1103254





You have it dialed in !!!

Great shooting going on, too.  


When you loaded with the SRP were you able to run same recipe as LRP ?

I'd run across some SRP during the "Component Blight of 2020-2022" but held off not wanting to add yet another degree of complexity......finally was able to score the same LRP as my other brass...finally.


----------



## bullgator

Nimrod71 said:


> We shot some 800 yd. targets today, well two of my friends did, I only made the 300 yd. round.  I haven't shot long range in years and my rifle and loads were  not set up for it.  I did manage to get on the target at 300 yds. and the shots were good enough to kill a deer.  From what I saw today I have got a lot of practice ahead of me.


Ya gotta admit, practicing at long range is more fun than work.


----------



## bullgator

bullethead said:


> I loaded some 147 ELDM in the Starline SRP brass and we took it to the range which is just about 2 miles down the road.
> He shot .580 3 shot group.
> 4th bottom shot was a 130 SGKHPBT just to see where it hit.View attachment 1103253
> His 143ELDX still were performing well with a fouled and slightly warm barrel.
> View attachment 1103254


That 143 ELDX looks like it was made for his rifle.


----------



## bullethead

Dub said:


> You have it dialed in !!!
> 
> Great shooting going on, too.
> 
> 
> When you loaded with the SRP were you able to run same recipe as LRP ?
> 
> I'd run across some SRP during the "Component Blight of 2020-2022" but held off not wanting to add yet another degree of complexity......finally was able to score the same LRP as my other brass...finally.


I kept everything the same regarding powder but used a CCI 400 in place of the F-210 Match. I used Hornady's data. But I used the same OAL measured off the Ogive as I use for the 143gr eldx.
I took the advice of two of my reloading buddies who did similar with theirs. Absolutely zero pressure signs. I have to shoot them over the chrony to see what they are really doing.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Finally shot my Columbian Mauser 30-06 that I pieced together from parts. I have been working on it for quite awhile and today was finally the day. She shoots about two inches right now. It is a hot day and I wasn't all that patient letting her cool between shots and was also using a red dot. I'm pretty sure on a cooler day I can get those groups to tighten up a bit. Felt good considering she was almost nothing when I started.


----------



## Railroader

Yep, shot my Rossi .22mag auto, after it fell out the door of my truck when I got back from the woods today....

Couldn't hit a spray paint can at 100 after five tries...lol 

No visible damage, but gonna have to re-sight it.

Glad this didn't happen to a nice rifle... ?


----------



## SC Hunter

Railroader said:


> Yep, shot my Rossi .22mag auto, after it fell out the door of my truck when I got back from the woods today....
> 
> Couldn't hit a spray paint can at 100 after five tries...lol
> 
> No visible damage, but gonna have to re-sight it.
> 
> Glad this didn't happen to a nice rifle... ?


I keep a 17 in my truck and I have dropped it out of the truck before and gone through the same thing you're going through. Just an excuse to shoot haha


----------



## bullgator

About 30 minutes ago I put a bullet in a hog at the back of my property. There was about 10 of them out there rooting things up. 
I hope they got the message.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

bullgator said:


> About 30 minutes ago I put a bullet in a hog at the back of my property. There was about 10 of them out there rooting things up.
> I hope they got the message.


And you got some good eats?


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> About 30 minutes ago I put a bullet in a hog at the back of my property. There was about 10 of them out there rooting things up.
> I hope they got the message.



They might have if you took 4 of them?


----------



## tcward

Shot my Rock Island M 206 this morning. I’ve had it a month, first time I’ve had to shoot it. Ran 3 types of ammo through it no problems. Good little truck gun.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Checked both of my 450 bushmaster rifles for zero this afternoon shot a three round group with each. They were both spot on and ready for the upcoming season. Now we just need some moisture as many areas won't open up if it remains scary dry.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> They might have if you took 4 of them?


You have no clue how many times I thought “ a month from now I’d be taking this shot with a suppressor”.....as I was putting the dot on it.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> You have no clue how many times I thought “ a month from now I’d be taking this shot with a suppressor”.....as I was putting the dot on it.



I got one out of jail today from my friend’s place…. finally got the paperwork back Thursday…. Older .22 cal GemTech


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I got one out of jail today from my friend’s place…. finally got the paperwork back Thursday…. Older .22 cal GemTech


I have a Silencerco 36M sitting in a gun shop safe 20 minutes away. ATF cashed the check March 4. I’m hoping to pick it up next month.


----------



## Jester896

They cashed mine 10/20


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> They cashed mine 10/20


According to ATFs website, they’re at 7 months for forms 4. I can hope.


----------



## Railroader

Me and The Kid re-sighted the Rossi .22 WMR.  Let him determine and count clicks, and see how impact is shifted by adjusting a scope.

Then he zapped 5 clays at 100.

The Ugly Little Truck Ramblin' Rifle is back in bidness...


----------



## fishnguy

A few weeks back I put a trigger tech trigger in my AR. 3.5lbs pull. Finally shot it today a few rounds. Doesn't like American Eagle 62g .223. PMC X-TAC 62g wasn't much better. Hornady Black 62g was pretty good. The best was Winchester M855. Barrel is 1:8


----------



## bullgator

I shot a couple of 9mm loads over the chronograph with two carbines. I loaded them trying to be subsonic for when my suppressor comes home. All loads used RMR 147 gr. flat point bullets. The first load was 4.8 gr of Power Pistol and averaged 1045 out of the Ruger PC 9, and 1099 out of the CZ Scorpion. The second load was 6.5 of Accurate 7 which gave me 1112 out of the Ruger and 1164 out of the CZ. I think I’m close enough that just a minor charge adjustment will have me where I need to be. My goal is around 1050-1070.


----------



## Jester896

Couple of those might give you a pop when it gets hot


----------



## Adam5

I made a quick visit to Sharpshooters this afternoon. I ran some rounds through my Ruger P89, S&W 64x S&W Pre10 M&P, and High Standard Sport King.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Couple of those might give you a pop when it gets hot


Yep, that’s why I want to keep it at 1050-1070. I‘ve heard the speed of sound in most of Florida is actually closer to 1120 or so.


----------



## rosewood

It is based on air density.  Can probably look it up on some weather webpage.


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> It is based on air density.  Can probably look it up on some weather webpage.


I did. Depending on temperature it falls between 1101- 1127.
I did a temperature range of 45-94 degrees.


----------



## Dub

Y’all are hardcore.

So many considerations with the quiet stuff.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Y’all are hardcore.
> 
> So many considerations with the quiet stuff.


mine would pop in a 16" on rapid fire after the 3rd-4th round and my 10" is quiet unless the temp and humidity is up.  All of min have mag primers too and that may be why I am getting it.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> mine would pop in a 16" on rapid fire after the 3rd-4th round and my 10" is quiet unless the temp and humidity is up.  All of min have mag primers too and that may be why I am getting it.




Question from ignorance here....but what you are describing...is chamber heating up from firing consecutive rounds which is causing the next round's powder charge to get heated up and elevate the pressure enough to exceed subsonic velocity ?

If so....I'm starting to see where suppressed .300BO in semi-autos is best left to handloaders.


So many factors that can be controlled....clean burn, velocity, heavy cast tip, etc.


----------



## SC Hunter

This past weekend I was taking my truck gun, Marlin heavy barrel .17, out of the truck making a spot for a shotgun to go to go shoot birds. It slipped out of my hand and hit the ground. ??‍ I shot it yesterday at 88  confirmed by range finder yards off the hood of the truck to check the scope. It was off a little so I adjusted it and left to go pick the kids up at school. I'll shoot it this weekend to confirm. This cheap little gun that lives it's life in a truck and has probably never been cleaned amazes me how much fun it is to shoot. Not bad for 5 shots off the hot hood of the truck. ?


----------



## Jester896

my Marlin .17 shoots pretty good too

waled it right in.. 2 5 shot groups

@Dub ..yes the chamber temp...they are right on the upper edge of sub


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> my Marlin .17 shoots pretty good too
> View attachment 1104572
> waled it right in.. 2 5 shot groups
> 
> @Dub ..yes the chamber temp...they are right on the upper edge of sub


My Savage does the same.

I found eggs are a lot of fun.  Set them up at 100 or even 200 yards and watch them explode when that little .17HMR hits them.  The eggs are cheaper than the ammo.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

My Savage didn’t shoot as good as this HBAR Marlin… it was close.. but I let it go when I got this one. The rounds used to shoot this target were Remington with the gold tipped Hornady bullets… can’t find them anywhere now… it opens a little with others.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> My Savage didn’t shoot as good as this HBAR Marlin… it was close.. but I let it go when I got this one. The rounds used to shoot this target were Remington with the gold tipped Hornady bullets… can’t find them anywhere now… it opens a little with others.


Mine likes the CCI 17 grain hp best.


----------



## SakoL61R

Coupla rounds of skeet at Hunter Airfield, Savannah with the usual Thursday morning crowd.  Light rain, so we only shot two rounds.  Drank coffee and solved world problems in the clubhouse as well.
My 12 ga 1100 shuck-o-matic is working well with most all ammo.  
She likes Rem-Win-Fed fodder as well as Italian (Clever-RX) in 1 and 1 1/8 oz.  No issues whatsoever.  
Getting hangups, (1 to 3 out of 25), failure to feeds with French Tunets in 1 and 1 1/8.

Did a 99% rebuild on the innards last year and she's been working great.
Yes, the gun is kept super clean and not over-lubed.....
Just a French thing, I suppose....  I like Italians better anyway.


----------



## Dub

SakoL61R said:


> Coupla rounds of skeet at Hunter Airfield, Savannah with the usual Thursday morning crowd.  Light rain, so we only shot two rounds.  Drank coffee and solved world problems in the clubhouse as well.
> My 12 ga 1100 shuck-o-matic is working well with most all ammo.
> She likes Rem-Win-Fed fodder as well as Italian (Clever-RX) in 1 and 1 1/8 oz.  No issues whatsoever.
> Getting hangups, (1 to 3 out of 25), failure to feeds with French Tunets in 1 and 1 1/8.
> 
> Did a 99% rebuild on the innards last year and she's been working great.
> Yes, the gun is kept super clean and not over-lubed.....
> Just a French thing, I suppose....  I like Italians better anyway.




Sounds like a perfect morning.


Strong preference for Eye-talian lineage as well. 


Finally seeing some Federal 7.5 (1 oz only) loads for sale online.   PSA cases for $104.

Are you seeing Estate or similar budget (pre-covid) priced 7.5   1 1/8oz loads anywhere ?


----------



## Steven037

Went to the range for the first time in a few months. Didn’t shoot too much but knocked the dust off the 6mm ARC and one of the ar’s in 5.56. Sure felt good to burn some powder. Rifles were flawless.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Went to the range for the first time in a few months. Didn’t shoot too much but knocked the dust off the 6mm ARC and one of the ar’s in 5.56. Sure felt good to burn some powder. Rifles were flawless.




Good for you, man.  


I haven't been to a rifle range in far too long.  Looking forward to remedying that soon.

Sounds like your rifles were waiting on the chance to stretch their legs, too.


----------



## SakoL61R

Dub said:


> Sounds like a perfect morning.
> 
> 
> Strong preference for Eye-talian lineage as well.
> 
> 
> Finally seeing some Federal 7.5 (1 oz only) loads for sale online.   PSA cases for $104.
> 
> Are you seeing Estate or similar budget (pre-covid) priced 7.5   1 1/8oz loads anywhere ?


Dub,
Have not seen any of the budget type ammo lately, but will look.  
I've quite of bit of 20 and 12 Tunets for clays target shooting/bird hunting, but only in #8's.  It is good ammo and functions/ patterns great in newer guns, i.e. an A400.  Patterns very nicely out of my o/u as well.  Just wish it would work reliably in my 1100 skeet gun like other brands.


----------



## Nimrod71

We had a good morning at the range today.  I have made some changes to my M40, new stock and trigger.  I sighted the rifle at 100 yds. which worked with just 3 shots.  Then we moved the target out to 350 yds.  This I adjusted the scope Up 17 clicks, fired for effect.  First shot did hit target 3 inches low, 2 inches right.  I fired 2 more rounds both hitting within 2 inches of first.  I adjusted Up 2 clicks, fired for effect.  Shot hit within half inch of center, inch and half right.  Fired 2 more rounds, second shot touched center shot,  third shot 1 inch low and inch and half from shots one and two.  Adjusted Up 1 click and 1 click Left.  Fried for effect, shot hit inch and 1/4 above center in line.  Fired 2 more rounds and made a nice two inch group.  Not great but good for me, I will get better with more practice.

Now my friends don't waste ammo shooting at these close ranges.  They like to start at 500 and quickly move on out to 850 yds.  Let me tell you they can shoot.  Both had 1 inch groups at 500 yds. and hit the 6 inch gong at 850 yds.

I will get better, like fine wine, I will get better in time.


----------



## Jester896

shot a round of skeet with my .28 and scored a big fat 21.  Don't think I have shot a round of skeet in 6-8 months.  Shot a couple rounds of skrap a few months back with my 12.


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Popped some caps this afternoon whilst out running errands.
> 
> Pitstopped at the indoor range for 124 rounds of 230gr goodness.    Luv me some .45.
> 
> 
> My eyes weren't happy with there being no red dot sight.   Instead, only an oldschool green fiber optic front sight on each .45
> 
> 
> Been surrounded by folks at work who are going out positive with covid.  Feels like it's simply a matter of time before it get a dose of it.   My theory is this....I remain healthy in part due to the ingestion of acrid gun smoke & sweet tasting lead.  That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was hot & humid today in my neck of the woods....as evidenced by today's carry gun.





Hoppes #9 prevents COVID


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hand loads for a Ruger American.308.


----------



## Nimrod71

01, my son in law has a short American in 308 and let me tell you it is a tack driver.  I was really surprised at how well it shot.  He has killed to nice ten points with it.


----------



## SC Hunter

@01Foreman400 Every Ruger American I've shot has done very well. I am about to pick up a compact 7mm-08 for the boys to shoot and for me to carry occasionally. I've got a vx3 2.5-10x40 that should fit it just fine. Good shooting.


----------



## Jester896

01Foreman400 said:


> Hand loads for a Ruger American.308.



i know you will be glad when that thang gets broken in...and the groups tighten up for ya


----------



## SC Hunter

I went to check 2 camera's on a piece of property that I deer hunt on and freshen up the corn. Long skinny piece that is super thick and holds a pile of deer usually. I pulled up to the last spot and got out of the truck and heard pigs fighting. I shot this boar pig from about 50 yards as he was trying to fight off another boar and breed a sow. Somehow I snuck up on them from about 150 yards through a jungle of briars. I tried to slide one into the sow as well but wasn't able to. The truck gun .17 hmr behind the ear and he never took another step. We'll have smoked piggy back strap later on this week.  
TRUCK GUN STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## rosewood

U always shoot the big sow first.  Unless u want to keep them multiplying.

Any hog down is a good thing though.


----------



## SC Hunter

rosewood said:


> U always shoot the big sow first.  Unless u want to keep them multiplying.
> 
> Any hog down is a good thing though.


I wanted to shoot her first but they were in stuff about head high and moving. They were just about to get off where I couldn't see them when I shot him. She is in the corn regular and her days are numbered. I'm going to carry one of the boys and stick them in a stand to kill her in the next week or so hopefully.


----------



## Adam5

I didn’t shoot much, but I did test fire my budget .350 Legend AR and started to zero the crappy leftover scope that I put on it. It will work until I get a better one or a red dot for it. 

I also tested my latest .45 ACP load. 200gr Speer lead semi wadcutters over 8.5gr of Accurate #5. My Colt Gold Cup National Match loved them.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Hopped #9 prevents COVID



I am gonna stick to that claim.

I can vouch for afternoon pot of coffee enjoyed while using Hoppes leads to pleasant state of mind better than any I obtained during my drinking years. 










01Foreman400 said:


> Hand loads for a Ruger American.308. View attachment 1105376



I am hugely impressed in what you have accomplished with your handloads.  

I do believe you have found yourself another hobby full of satisfying aspects.




SC Hunter said:


> I went to check 2 camera's on a piece of property that I deer hunt on and freshen up the corn. Long skinny piece that is super thick and holds a pile of deer usually. I pulled up to the last spot and got out of the truck and heard pigs fighting. I shot this boar pig from about 50 yards as he was trying to fight off another boar and breed a sow. Somehow I snuck up on them from about 150 yards through a jungle of briars. I tried to slide one into the sow as well but wasn't able to. The truck gun .17 hmr behind the ear and he never took another step. We'll have smoked piggy back strap later on this week.
> TRUCK GUN STRIKES AGAIN!




NICE !!!!


That truck gun is a baconator.  


Wrastling that thang up on the tailgate was a chore.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub he was in a gully about 20 feet down below where the truck was. I drug him to the edge then pulled him up with the truck.?? I grabbed his front and back foot and slung him up on the truck, I was hot and irritated by the time I get him to the truck. Haha


----------



## 01Foreman400

Dub said:


> I am hugely impressed in what you have accomplished with your handloads.
> 
> I do believe you have found yourself another hobby full of satisfying aspects.



I appreciate it man.  It’s definitely been a fun and rewarding process.  Still have a bunch of guns to load for.  Gonna do one more before rifle season starts then hit again this winter.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot a tube of 22 out of my little Henry 22. Put on the glasses the eye doc gave me. Cleared up that fuzzy front sight post. Was able to ting my little spinner standing free hand.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> @Dub he was in a gully about 20 feet down below where the truck was. I drug him to the edge then pulled him up with the truck.?? I grabbed his front and back foot and slung him up on the truck, I was hot and irritated by the time I get him to the truck. Haha



I remember the first deer I killed after buying 4-wheeler.   

Pulling them right up over the seat and onto the back deck was a piece of cake....and from there it was easy work getting up to the tailgate. 



Prior to that....whew.  Drag & lift. 


Yeah man....I'd have used that truck to help with the drag up, too. 



I see some of these new full-sized trucks and wonder how the guys are getting kills up into the truck beds....they seem to be 11 feet off the ground. 




01Foreman400 said:


> I appreciate it man.  It’s definitely been a fun and rewarding process.  Still have a bunch of guns to load for.  Gonna do one more before rifle season starts then hit again this winter.




It's been enjoyable seeing your targets.....gonna be even better seeing some kills with those handloads.





GregoryB. said:


> Shot a tube of 22 out of my little Henry 22. Put on the glasses the eye doc gave me. Cleared up that fuzzy front sight post. Was able to ting my little spinner standing free hand.




I should really follow through on doing the same.    I need to wear glasses....and still put it off.


----------



## Gator89

Saturday I went to BPS and bought a battery operated clay pigeon chucker and some skeets.

Sunday I ran through a couple of boxes of shells through my 20 ga tuning up for SoDak next month.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub there was no getting anything motorized to that pig unfortunately. Well you could get it close but you'd never get it back. It's on a powerline with about a 20 foot change in elevation type hole that is about a 50 degree angle with a knee deep creek running through the middle choked with briars and thigh deep mud in places with little islands. If I hadn't been able to drive right up to the edge he would have still been laying where he fell in all honesty.


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> @Dub there was no getting anything motorized to that pig unfortunately. Well you could get it close but you'd never get it back. It's on a powerline with about a 20 foot change in elevation type hole that is about a 50 degree angle with a knee deep creek running through the middle choked with briars and thigh deep mud in places with little islands. If I hadn't been able to drive right up to the edge he would have still been laying where he fell in all honesty.


Vultures gotta eat too....


----------



## SC Hunter

rosewood said:


> Vultures gotta eat too....


Wouldn't be the first time I've left one.


----------



## rosewood

SC Hunter said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I've left one.


Never left a deer, but some hogs ain't worth the hassle.  Some just stink too bad to eat also.


----------



## Dub

Shot a pair of .45's today.  

Kobra Carry & Monolith Heavyweight. First range session with the KC. 











Started to get into the groove with the Brown and it failed to go into battery.  Gave it a rest and finished off the mags in the Baer. 

Both felt really good.   My eyes coulda used some help. Just wearing $1.50 plastic safety glasses.  

 Center mass with the KC.  Finished up alternating aimed head shots & fast belt line shots (below guesstimated body armor location) with the Baer.


----------



## Railroader

Did a final check of my deer rifle line up for the year.  It's a bit of a strange one, but here goes.

Savage 99E .308 with a US made Pentax 2-8x32.

ATI AR-15 with a Bear Creek .350 upper and a Nikon 1-4x20.

Old Model Ruger .44 Carbine, with Holden look thrus, and an old Weaver K4 that's still good enough to use.

Drill was simple enough. Clay birds at 100, off sandbags on my backyard picnic table.

Two rounds each, six dead birds...


----------



## Kowtown

Railroader said:


> Did a final check of my deer rifle line up for the year.  It's a bit of a strange one, but here goes.
> 
> Savage 99E .308 with a US made Pentax 2-8x32.
> 
> ATI AR-15 with a Bear Creek .350 upper and a Nikon 1-4x20.
> 
> Old Model Ruger .44 Carbine, with Holden look thrus, and an old Weaver K4 that's still good enough to use.
> 
> Drill was simple enough. Clay birds at 100, off sandbags on my backyard picnic table.
> 
> Two rounds each, six dead birds...



Great line up. 

What are you shooting in the Ruger 44 carbine?


----------



## Railroader

Kowtown said:


> Great line up.
> 
> What are you shooting in the Ruger 44 carbine?



White box Winchester 240sp's...Got some hp's too.  Shoot the same.


----------



## Dutch

Shot my 10mm using Magtech 180gr JHP, sighting it in at 30 yds. Decent ammo, grouped well, will see how it does on a deer this season.

Also shot some RIO Royal Star slugs out of my 870 express 28 in barrel with IC choke. 3 shots touching at 40 yds. These are some good slugs. Going to order 20 more boxes while they are still $3.99.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dutch said:


> Shot my 10mm using Magtech 180gr JHP, sighting it in at 30 yds. Decent ammo, grouped well, will see how it does on a deer this season.
> 
> Also shot some RIO Royal Star slugs out of my 870 express 28 in barrel with IC choke. 3 shots touching at 40 yds. These are some good slugs. Going to order 20 more boxes while they are still $3.99.


Do tell where those slugs are for sale at for that price please and thank you!


----------



## Dutch

SC Hunter said:


> Do tell where those slugs are for sale at for that price please and thank you!



Rio 12 Gauge Ammunition RSL12 2-3/4" 1-1/8oz Star Slug 1410fps 5 Rounds


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dutch thank you!


----------



## Dutch

SC Hunter said:


> @Dutch thank you!


Your Welcome


----------



## GregoryB.

Zeroed a old 60's model Browning Bar 30-06 that was left to me. Had to replace firing pin and springs. Shot a 3 shot group on a hot barrel that was just over 1 inch with 150gr Winchester Silver Tip ammo. Then I shot my Ruger #1 in 7mm 08 with 140gr Balistic tips to zero the scope. Now I need to work a load up since I am out of those bullets. Also shot my Inline Muzzle loader to check zero since I weighed the powder instead of using volume measurements. Made a adjustment or two and had shots touching at 100 yards. Lastly I shot a Coworkers Taurus 22 auto that he said was jamming. A little oil works wonders.


----------



## bullgator

Shot my 6 ARC and my .280. Let’s just say I’ve had better days at the range.


----------



## Adam5

I had a fairly low round count visit to Georgia Firing Line this morning. Some friends a I had a little Saturday shooting time. 
I shoe my Colt King Cobra, Ruger MKII, S&W CS9, and my newly assembled .350 Legend AR.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I did! Took three different loads of 220 grain 30-06. The new parts Mauser shot all of them pretty well. It really liked a sierra bullet behind 50 grains of aa4350. I was surprised That it put them just over an inch with a red dot!! No need to look at anything else right now the rifle has chosen. Super stoked that a rifle I assembled from parts is a shooter. She is light and accurate and well balanced. I don't want to make my other 06 rifles jealous but she is ready for action.


----------



## bullethead

I was able to shoot my Tikka .260 with 129 Accubond LR. Went with book OAL and it put three at .75 , two of almost touching.
Then I had adjusted some seating depths on 120gr TTSX. 
Initially last year I played with
.020 Off lands shot a 1.5" group
.030 -.050 off lands  1.5" to 1-1/8"
I didn't hunt with that bullet and used the 143ELDX instead which shot 5/8" for three shots.
I recently seated some at .089 off lands and they went into a .85"
.070 off lands shot a 5/8" group exactly where the 143ELDX places them at dead center and 1" high

I got the red dot hitting to point of aim at 25yds on a Glock 22 in a Recover Tactical brace. Was able to ring a steel silhouette at 100yds offhand fairly regularly so I was happy get it where I can take my time with it next time and see what it can do.

I also fired some 95gr fmj handloads from a LCP Max .380. All functioned well but shot about 2" low at 10yds compared to my carry ammo.

And ran 50 rounds of 1-1/8 oz field loads through the RIA VR-60. It is fun to shoot.

Lots of cleaning to do Monday


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Shot my 6 ARC and my .280. Let’s just say I’ve had better days at the range.




You were intimidated by the new avi pic.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> You were intimidated by the new avi pic.


Shot yesterday........pic today. Soooo, there goes that excuse.


----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> Shot yesterday........pic today. Soooo, there goes that excuse.




Is that one of Kirby's 5 stars?


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> Is that one of Kirby's 5 stars?


He’s recruiting her hard.


----------



## Wire Nut

Zeroed my 350 legend and started working on the blr 7mm-08.


----------



## Dub

Hit the range today for a pitstop.

Shot 100rds of 115gr Blazer Aluminum.

Let it run wide open throttle. Gun is stable, smooth & steady and benefited from the additional forward heft of the SureFire (first session with it mounted).

It's capable of much better accuracy results than I allowed it today. I'm the weak link....gun is solid.   Still getting acclimated to running a red dot sight.  Having to remind myself to remain focused on the target, not the front sight or the dot.  Target only...let the dot hover.

Fighting years of front sight focus.  

The dot is an easier way to shoot....especially when I simply trust in grip & trigger press....let the dot hover & don't try to anchor it still.

I'll get there.


----------



## rosewood

You was supposed to take out his dominant eye....


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot 3 rifles today with some test load ladders. 30-06 and 7mm 08 loads didn't show much potential so time to change powders. My 243 with reloader 22 and 100gr Partitions showed potential. Only had a few loads put together to zero my scope. Will load a ladder for it from min to max and shoot again tomorrow if I get off early.


----------



## 6mm Remington

Shot some loads I made for the 6mm Remington and my 7.62x39 ar the other day. 100 grain pro hunters shot better than anything I’ve tried in the 6mm. Thinking seriously about hunting with them this season instead of the nosler partition. 7.62x39 shot great with the 123 grain sst. Should be a killer woods load. Anxious to try it out this season.


----------



## JustUs4All

Got the smoke pole limbered up for the primitive opener.


----------



## bullgator

I tried to shoot ......but the ranges were closed. They had Todd Jarrett there doing demonstrations and my friend and I thought we’d shoot some at the 600 yard lines after catching his first demonstration of the morning. That didn’t happen, so we caught his show and then went gun shop hopping.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot my 243 today with a ladder I loaded last night, 100gr Partitions over Reloader 22. Never got any tighter than about 1 1/2 at 100 yards. Time to move on to the next powder. Need to find some H100V so I can test some 80gr Barnes TTSX I have setting on the shelf.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Ruger 77 .270 Win, Browning Abolt .25/06 & DPMS Sweet Sixteen AR .223 .....

Was trying to get Ruger to shoot a better group ....just didn't  make it happen ....about 1.5/1.75 with several changes ... Hornady 130 grain SST with 6.5 Staball


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Need to find some H100V so I can test some 80gr



swing by and load them 

@BriarPatch99 I am going to try StaBall in some .243 next week while I convalesce...hope I don't exceed my 10# limit.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> Shot my 243 today with a ladder I loaded last night, 100gr Partitions over Reloader 22. Never got any tighter than about 1 1/2 at 100 yards. Time to move on to the next powder. Need to find some H100V so I can test some 80gr Barnes TTSX I have setting on the shelf.


I have had submoa groups using rl22 and 100 sierra ph bullets on both a mossberg and savage.


----------



## GregoryB.

Just rolled a few fresh 243 over IMR 4350 to try with those Partitions. Got some 100gr Hornady Interlock I need to try as well.


----------



## Jester896

I can't remember if I picked up a box of Interlocks or the 103 ELD-X...but I have one since I seem to keep sending ProHunters like nobodies bidness and can't find more of those.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

This weekend I got to do some pistol shooting. The *Glock 17* performed great for me but my friend had a problem with jerking the trigger for about one out of every four rounds that flyer alwsys landing two feet low and a foot left (at 20  yards).


The *Glock 42, *the little .380 that normally performs very well, had gotten some sand (very little) in it on a hike along the creek bank a week ago. Well, now we found out the gun wouldn't shoot!  It was disabled ; the trigger mechanism had a few grains of sand in it that prevented the trigger from going back far enough to release the striker!
A field-strip & liberal spray down with some motorcycle chain cleaner and degreaser got the gun back into action, but the trigger pull still feels gritty and very heavy, so I think it's time for a detail strip, where all the fire control parts come out.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

The most fun gun I shot this weekend was my Browning Buck Mark wearing an AAC pilot suppresser. We shot full power CCI Mini Mags, but they came out subsonic from this 5 inch barrel gun. 
It was quiet. Very accurate. The friends I brought shooting with me really liked it too.


----------



## rosewood

GunnSmokeer said:


> The *Glock 42, *the little .380 that normally performs very well, had gotten some sand (very little) in it on a hike along the creek bank a week ago. Well, now we found out the gun wouldn't shoot!  It was disabled ; the trigger mechanism had a few grains of sand in it that prevented the trigger from going back far enough to release the striker!
> A field-strip & liberal spray down with some motorcycle chain cleaner and degreaser got the gun back into action, but the trigger pull still feels gritty and very heavy, so I think it's time for a detail strip, where all the fire control parts come out.View attachment 1107842



Say it ain't so.... A glock failed to function?  It actually needed a cleaning?  Wow, who would have knew....  The mall ninjas Glock Fan Boys on the interwebs will be in denial.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896




----------



## killerv

Took out the new Tikka T1x 17hmr while checking deer rifles. Let my 10yo shoot the first 10 shot group with it @100. Not to shabby. All I have found is the Hornady 17gr since I picked up the rifle. With a little concentration I'm sure we could get under an inch.


----------



## rosewood

killerv said:


> Took out the new Tikka T1x 17hmr while checking deer rifles. Let my 10yo shoot the first 10 shot group with it @100. Not to shabby. All I have found is the Hornady 17gr since I picked up the rifle. With a little concentration I'm sure we could get under an inch.


Take a dozen eggs out there.  I bet he will have a blast shooting them at 100.  Maybe stretch out to 200 to make it challenging. 

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

@*killerv*

*Bass Pro had stacks of .17HMR Sunday.  More than I have ever seen in one place in my life.  They had CCI and Winchester I believe.  My Savage shoots the CCI 17grain HP the best.  I think they were about $17 per 50 rounds however...*

*Rosewood*


----------



## GregoryB.

I shot my Ruger #1V in 25-06 today. I had previously zeroed it using 115gr NBT over IMR 4350 shortly after getting it around the first of the year. Decided I wanted a little tougher bullet since most of my shots are under100 yards and thought the Balistic tip may be a little explosive. I had some 115gr Partitions on the shelf so I decided to try them so I loaded a ladder with the same IMR4350. The second shot string with 47.5 grs put 3 touching about 2 inches high. 48grs started to spread so I stopped. Now time to load for effect.


----------



## Jester896

My Ruger like IMR4831 over IMR4350.  Try it again with +/-.2gr


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> My Ruger like IMR4831 over IMR4350.  Try it again with +/-.2gr


Will do.


----------



## Jester896

I have some 117gr interlocks if you need to


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> I have some 117gr interlocks if you need to


Appreciate the offer. I have a bunch of different bullets already in line waiting to be tried. Will definitely try them one day. I have 4 various 25 calibers and they all like something different.


----------



## Stevie Ray

Made a trip to the range today to make sure my hunting rifles that I'm going to use this year were all sighted in but mostly I wanted to see how my 30-30 with some recently cast 170 gr bullets was shooting...

#1 was my Winchester M70 Featherweight and Zeiss Conquest 3-9 scope in .270 with my handloads, 130gr Sierra Pro Hunters.
#2 was my Marlin Guide gun and Leopold FXII Scout Scope with Federal 300gr Power-Shoks.
#3 was my 1974 Winchester Model '94 30-30 and Williams peep sight with my 170gr cast bullets.

All shot at 100 yards...




The .270 shot about as I expected, pulled the one shot but pretty typical of what I expected.

The 45-70 did about as I had expected with the factory loads.

But...

The 30-30 is the one I'm stoked about, I've been playing and chasing with the cast bullets for that thing and finally found a keeper load of 26.5 grs of H335 with all of the bullets weighed, sorted and within .3gr of one another. The bullet is a Lee C309-170 using all clip on wheel weights and sized to .309" with an average velocity of 1920 fps ... should be a great deer gun out to about 150 yards but most of my shots are under 100 yards.




I'm ready!


----------



## Dub

Quick pitstop at range today.

48 9mm (head shots) & 50 .45acop (center mass)


























In and out in 5 minutes....including time to sweep up & save my brass.


----------



## rosewood

I see you went more for the shooting hand this time and split the difference with the dominant eye of the perp...


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I see you went more for the shooting hand this time and split the difference with the dominant eye of the perp...





I didn't like the way he was eye-ballin' me, man.

Had to tune 'em up.  Easily done when the paper doesn't shoot back.


----------



## JustUs4All

Shot the bull again today.  One would think that thing would be dead by now.


----------



## frankwright

Last Night I did!
I decided to go Old School and shoot my 1911 at our Thursday night IDPA Match. 

I did it for two reasons, one it is fun to shoot and 2nd I am low on 9mm primers and need to save my 9mm ammo for bigger matches, and I have a ton of .45 auto reloaded.
I shot 230gr SWC bullets, big holes, they said they could score my targets from the end of the range!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> Last Night I did!
> I decided to go Old School and shoot my 1911 at our Thursday night IDPA Match.
> 
> I did it for two reasons, one it is fun to shoot and 2nd I am low on 9mm primers and need to save my 9mm ammo for bigger matches, and I have a ton of .45 auto reloaded.
> I shot 230gr SWC bullets, big holes, they said they could score my targets from the end of the range!




Heck Yeah !!!!!!!


Very nice setup on that .45.    

Love the flat trigger. 



Would really enjoy seeing some additional pics of those sights.....I'm guessing they very bright fiber optics. Well protected, too.






Love some clean LSWC .45 bullet holes.


----------



## frankwright

Dub said:


> Heck Yeah !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Very nice setup on that .45.
> 
> Love the flat trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Would really enjoy seeing some additional pics of those sights.....I'm guessing they very bright fiber optics. Well protected, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love some clean LSWC .45 bullet holes.


https://www.hivizsights.com/product/kblw11/I need them for my old eyes and they work well. I have always been a fan of a black rear and a bright or Fiber Optic front but as I got older, I need the FO front and rear.


----------



## deerslayer357

Shot the Marlin XL7 30/06, it is ready for deer season.
Then shot the 41 magnum Blackhawk with iron sights.  Getting a 4-5” group at 50 yards with a forearm prop.  Think that’s going to be my range for this one this year


----------



## Geezer Ray

7mm08 and .243 Tikkas are ready to roll.


----------



## rosewood

Shot this guy with my s21 samsung....


----------



## marlin

Finally got a chance to break in the barrel on my tikka 7mm mag today and also shot my ruger #1 in 7mag. The ruger was rebarreled last year by ruger.


----------



## marlin

Pictures from today. First pick was ruger #1 and last pick was tikka.


----------



## Dub

Loaded mags and headed out.







Hit the range during my outing today.

the .45 commander in the foreground was carry gun.   Rest were run at an 8yd hostage target.


EDC X9. 
60 rounds at the BadGuy's head.   Full throttle on the pace. 






Ed Brown Kobra Carry .45
50 rounds at the BadGuy's elbow. Full throttle on the pace.






Dan Wesson Valor commander 9mm
50 rounds at the BadGuy's torso.  Full throttle on the pace.  Stopped to clear jams, tap & rack, recover.
Springfield Armory 9mm magazines were the source of jams.  Gun runs fine with other 9mm mags.














My takeaways:

*Hostage unscathed.*    She *definitely* provided a physiological aspect to the shooting.  I noticed my front sight would nudge away from her prior to the shot breaking.  Interesting. 
I generally am more accurate with the first gun....the EDC X9 that I ran at his head. I shoot the gun too fast....can't help it. The 15rd mags go quick when the gun is banging them out. 
This was my 3rd session with the Ed Brown .45.  I was pleased with it's performance.  I let it eat....fast 'n furious on the elbow.  It grouped tighter than the other two.....didn't notice the front sight nudge thing that occurred with the head & torso shots.  Interesting.  I guess my mind allowed the gun to shoot where aimed without correction as the target was further away from the hostage ???
There is nothing smoother shooting than a steel-framed 9mm 1911.  Nothing. It's buttery smooth and grin inducing. The only problem is there is a huge disparity in magazine quality.  Some manfs. have nailed it down tight.....others suck outright.   Not gonna bash too much on SA about these cause they were dirt cheap, bought with the Loaded Vouchers of the past.  Great for recovery drills, too.    Will never carry with them.  Ever.


----------



## BriarPatch99

You pierced the dude's ear!!


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Loaded mags and headed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the range during my outing today.
> 
> the .45 commander in the foreground was carry gun.   Rest were run at an 8yd hostage target.
> 
> 
> EDC X9.
> 60 rounds at the BadGuy's head.   Full throttle on the pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Brown Kobra Carry .45
> 50 rounds at the BadGuy's elbow. Full throttle on the pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Wesson Valor commander 9mm
> 50 rounds at the BadGuy's torso.  Full throttle on the pace.  Stopped to clear jams, tap & rack, recover.
> Springfield Armory 9mm magazines were the source of jams.  Gun runs fine with other 9mm mags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My takeaways:
> 
> *Hostage unscathed.*    She *definitely* provided a physiological aspect to the shooting.  I noticed my front sight would nudge away from her prior to the shot breaking.  Interesting.
> I generally am more accurate with the first gun....the EDC X9 that I ran at his head. I shoot the gun too fast....can't help it. The 15rd mags go quick when the gun is banging them out.
> This was my 3rd session with the Ed Brown .45.  I was pleased with it's performance.  I let it eat....fast 'n furious on the elbow.  It grouped tighter than the other two.....didn't notice the front sight nudge thing that occurred with the head & torso shots.  Interesting.  I guess my mind allowed the gun to shoot where aimed without correction as the target was further away from the hostage ???
> There is nothing smoother shooting than a steel-framed 9mm 1911.  Nothing. It's buttery smooth and grin inducing. The only problem is there is a huge disparity in magazine quality.  Some manfs. have nailed it down tight.....others suck outright.   Not gonna bash too much on SA about these cause they were dirt cheap, bought with the Loaded Vouchers of the past.  Great for recovery drills, too.    Will never carry with them.  Ever.


Yeah, but the target wasn't moving....  I pray I never have to make that shot.

Good shootin' though.


----------



## snooker1

Shot my Marlin 35 cal making sure she is sighted in for deer season. 4 shots at 125 yards.


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> You pierced the dude's ear!!







I missed him 15 times, too.

It was a humbling experience. 

Just a paper target on a normal range session.....but I'm telling ya having a hostage really changed things.








rosewood said:


> Yeah, but the target wasn't moving....  I pray I never have to make that shot.
> 
> Good shootin' though.




Nope....no movement.   


Agreed...hope to never have to make that shot.

If I"m at the range and wearing cheater glasses with the 1.0 correction that brings the front sight in clear....I'm confident at short ranges like today.


Further away.....whew.

Not wearing cheater glasses.....whew some more.


My red dot equipped pistola is back at the manufacturer getting some tweaks. 

I'm interested in seeing how it runs in this scenario.  Nekkid eyesite.  No warmup.  From a holster. 

I'll try it at 8yds like today....and then see. 


You said it well, though, "I pray I never have to take that shot".   To that, I'll add, "I pray that if I ever was forced to that the hostage was unscathed and the threat was  immediately ended". 

I'm not in law enforcement or military.   I have a day/night/whenever job in manufacturing.   I have huge respect for the men & women who train for scenarios they may encounter in their next shift....or next deployment...HUGE respect.


----------



## Dub

snooker1 said:


> Shot my Marlin 35 cal making sure she is sighted in for deer season. 4 shots at 125 yards.





Bamsucka !!!!!!!!


Looking GREAT.


----------



## SakoL61R

We shot clays at a charity shoot on Friday.
Barnsley Gardens.  My boy did great


----------



## rosewood

Tuned up my cva 6.5 nmb for this weekend.  Found a good load for my new to me rem 700 223.  Got a couple of .5moa groups.  Quite happy with the results

Also run a few mags thru the new GX4, was happy with those results.  Emptied the pawn shop find factory S&W 20 round extended mag for my 6904 that I paid $10 for.  Both ran flawless.

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars

I would really love to try an EDC X9 with a dot sight


----------



## 35 Whelen

Remington 700 Classic 35 Whelen.  Federal Fusion 200 grain.


----------



## Kowtown

BriarPatch99 said:


> You pierced the dude's ear!!





Broke his revolver too...


----------



## Kowtown

Broke out a couple of hunting rifle and my T/C Hawken at the tent range today.

    the Steyer Pro Hunter 7-08. 2 shots at a 100 yards. second shot was in the red/


----------



## Kowtown

Next was my Sako 308 Just remounted the scope so it took a few more shots to get it 1 inch high at a hundred.
Notice the price stick on that old box of Hornady Frontier? $9.00


----------



## Kowtown

Shot the Sako 22-250 a few times Had a few issues with proper torque in the trigger guard screw. Seems to be quite touchy  to over-tightening. Wants to lock up the safety and trigger when over-tightened. A work in progress.


----------



## Kowtown

Finally got to shoot the T/C Hawken 50 cal I have been gearing myself up to learn to shoot..
I only shot it once and used what I had in hand, but I hit the middle of the target at 50 yards. Was very pleased with my self.


----------



## Jester896

I need to get back by and bring a few to shoot


----------



## Adam5

I got something to reload today. 160 pieces of .350 Legend brass. I already had 170 that a friend found me, and 120 commercial rounds that I bought. That will give me a decent start.

I also ordered 400 pieces of .40 S&W brass to get me started with my S&W CS40 that got off of Gunbroker.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I need to get back by and bring a few to shoot




yes you do


----------



## Jester896

Adam5 said:


> I also ordered 400 pieces of .40 S&W brass to get me started with my S&W CS40 that got off of Gunbroker.


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Broke out a couple of hunting rifle and my T/C Hawken at the tent range today.
> 
> the Steyer Pro Hunter 7-08. 2 shots at a 100 yards. second shot was in the red/
> 
> View attachment 1109568View attachment 1109570View attachment 1109571



Wicked looking Steyr !!!

Always thought highly of the barrels in those Pro Hunters.

Great guns.  Solid feeling, great triggers and super adjustable length of  pull.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Wicked looking Steyr !!!
> 
> Always thought highly of the barrels in those Pro Hunters.
> 
> Great guns.  Solid feeling, great triggers and super adjustable length of  pull.




I've had mine over 20 years Dub and I agree with everything you just said.
I've never had to adjust the scope in the years since, and it's still dead on.

It ain't classically beautiful but it really works well.

Got me on the spelling too. 
As long as I've owned it I should be able to spell it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

30 Cal Berger VLD's are top notch. I was even more impressed with them off the vise. All hand loads at 168grains. Wow!! Glad I loaded them.


----------



## SC Hunter

Shot my Encore with the 7mm-08 barrel first and produced the 3 shot group inside the circle, there are 2 in the hole on the vertical line. 

The two shots above and right of the circle is my buddy's 6.5 Ruger American predator. Good shooting rifle especially what they cost. We shot his fiance's Ruger American 6.5 as well and it shot a 1 inch group but I didn't take a picture of it. 

Switched to my 243 barrel on the Encore and shot 4 times all hitting in or just outside the black. That's the gun the kids shoot and they don't shoot farther than 100 yards. I have shot Winchester power points out of it  mostly and they do good, I shot Norma 100 grain soft points out of it today and it did good enough for what we're going to use it for. 

All shots are at 100 yards with factory ammo. 

*Note that 7mm-08 barrel slipped off my climber rail last year and fell 20-25 feet. I never adjusted the scope and I'm amazed the Vortex scope is still sighted in.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot my Ruger #1A in 7mm 08 today with a ladder I loaded yesterday. 38grs of IMR produced a ragged 1 hole 3 shot group with 140gr NBT. Now I need to load up the rest of my brass and go shoot Bambi.


----------



## SC Hunter

GregoryB. said:


> Shot my Ruger #1A in 7mm 08 today with a ladder I loaded yesterday. 38grs of IMR produced a ragged 1 hole 3 shot group with 140gr NBT. Now I need to load up the rest of my brass and go shoot Bambi.


I love the 140 grain NBT out of my 7mm-08. I've got 2 heads in the freezer that need to go to the taxidermist that didn't like those bullets.


----------



## rosewood

Here is what I shot.


----------



## Jester896

@rosewood ...one of my favorite calibers...then you send it to the one that normally sits in that stand and tells you there are no deer there


----------



## rosewood

There was 5.  One stayed in woods.  I think they smelled me.  The one doe kept putting her nose in the air.  They went behind me to other feeder.  The other doe finally came out.  The 2 older does  kept staring at me, but never ran off.  The 3 yearlings was 2 bucks and 1 doe.  Need more does, got more bucks than does and I haven't shot a doe in 4 years.


----------



## GregoryB.

Got off work early and headed to the house to shoot. Once I relocated the horses from the range I got to shooting. Shot my early 60's Browning Bar 30-06. Just  put a Leupold from the safe on it. Shoots right at 1 inch with 150gr Winchester Power Points. 
Next up was my #1 in 7mm-08.  Worked out a new load for it yesterday.  Wanted some more trigger time with the new rifle. Bullet holes touch at 100 yards. Next up was my #1 RSI in 257 Robert's. Shooting 80gr TTSX. Shot a inch low shots touching, adjusted scope and called it good. Finally I got out my #1B in 257 Weatherby shooting 100gr TTSX. Same thing about 1 inch low shots touching. Adjusted scope and came inside to wipe my guns down .


----------



## GunnSmokeer

shot some rainwater-drain holes in the bottom of a steel 55 gallon drum,
which he is now a burning barrel for my backyard next to the garage to dispose of scrap wood from various projects.

Used a .22 rifle with Standard Velocity ammo, and it did not seem very loud.


----------



## Dub

GunnSmokeer said:


> View attachment 1110029
> 
> shot some rainwater-drain holes in the bottom of a steel 55 gallon drum,
> which he is now a burning barrel for my backyard next to the garage to dispose of scrap wood from various projects.
> 
> Used a .22 rifle with Standard Velocity ammo, and it did not seem very loud.







Your grouping is bottom of the barrel.


----------



## rosewood

Man, did u figure how much that ammo cost? ......


----------



## SakoL61R

HS skeet-trap-clays shoot yesterday was a hoot (Pic).

Shot clays today with my boy and 3 others.  
Absolutely beautiful afternoon to be out with the shottys!


----------



## Jester896

Our club is in the process of changing all the Sporting Clay machines and Trap Machines.  Should be pretty awesome when it done.


----------



## SakoL61R

Jester896 said:


> Our club is in the process of changing all the Sporting Clay machines and Trap Machines.  Should be pretty awesome when it done.



Which club, Jester?
Im at 17S in Richmond Hill.  Our clays range should be revamped and complete sometime January, hopefully.  Or so I heard….


----------



## Jester896

SakoL61R said:


> Which club, Jester?



Flint Skeet & Trap


----------



## transfixer

I finally got around to shooting my new "truck gun" ,  AR pistol with Sba4 brace, law tactical folding adapter,  8.5in .300bo barrel, PSA two stage trigger (which surprisingly feels very good )  Holosun 403c red dot, with co-witnessed backup sights.  Aero precision adjustable gas block,   runs like a sewing machine, folds up to a little over 21 inches , fits in a non descript, non tactical looking backpack, 

   Also ran a few rounds through the 7.62x39 AR i use for hunting,   next weekend I need to run a box or so through my P365 just to stay fresh


----------



## fishnguy

Just put a new stock on my Savage model 11 in .308. Fired it today with 5 different cartridges. Hornady American Whitetail in 150 and 165 gr.  Winchester Deer Season XP in 150 gr. Federal Deer Thugs in 165 gr., and Norma 150 gr soft points. The Normas shot the best. I just don't think this rifle shoots as well as it should.


----------



## Howard Roark

Muzzle loader sight in with my dad.


----------



## frankwright

Yep, I did.
My Stepson gave me a Remington 7400 in .308 several years ago. I had it cut down like the Carbine versions but had never shot it.
After a morning hunt I sighted it in.
It did not like to function 100% with my handloaded Game King  165gr but it ate my Hornady 165 SST Gummy tipped rounds. I am going to look into that problem.
I got it dialed in at 100 yards as good as my old eyes can see the crosshairs.
It functioned perfectly, I put some 165 FMJ and just cranked them off into a dirt pile as fast as I could pull the trigger.


----------



## snooker1

22-250 at 260 yards (love this gun) weatherby vanguard with a inexpensive vortex scope. 260 yards with a 6-7 mph crosswind.

I should add what I was doing, I got a new rest/shooting sticks so I wanted to try them out the same way I will be using them from my ground blind. I set up my chair and shot off the sticks once I got found a comfortable hand placement I feel confident with this setup.


----------



## Dub

snooker1 said:


> 22-250 at 260 yards (love this gun) weatherby vanguard with a inexpensive vortex scope. 260 yards with a 6-7 mph crosswind.
> 
> I should add what I was doing, I got a new rest/shooting sticks so I wanted to try them out the same way I will be using them from my ground blind. I set up my chair and shot off the sticks once I got found a comfortable hand placement I feel confident with this setup.









Heck yeah.   Well done, man.   That's some good practice there.


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded a few .257 Roberts early Wednesday morning.*

*100 grain Sierra Pro Hunter atop 47 grains of Reloader 19 in once fired neck sized Remington brass seated @ 2.785” oal.*

*I took the 20” Browning that I deep cleaned a few months back( the one I broke a pull through cable inside the barrel using too large of a patch) to the range at lunch to test both rifle and ammo.*

*I fired one upon arrival to foul the bore and it hit 1.5” high at 100.*

*I laid it aside and got my T/C .308 Win out to confirm zero. I fired 3 rounds, 150 grain GameKings atop 45 grains of Varget all in a nice little cluster 2” high @ 100.*

*After the little  .257 carbine had cooled, I picked it up and put 2 more shots down range and they kept the exact same elevation as the first shot. My second shot was just touching the first shot and I pulled the third about an inch from the first two. I knew before I looked that I had pulled right off the bullseye just as the round lit.*

*It was lunch and I had other places to be, so I had to pack it in.*

*I knew the T/C .308 would stack them, but the Browning even after owning it for more than ten years was a welcome surprise.*

*First chance I get I’m going back to confirm the zero on the Bob. Make sure I can repeat the first performance. Try to get pictures too. *


----------



## Jester896

That's a good exercise...calling shots when they go off and see if you were right.


----------



## SC Hunter

I ran a 140 grain Nosler ballistic tip into the shoulder of a doe this evening, exit about the size, maybe a little bigger than a quarter. Went in her shoulder and out about mid rib. She ran about 35 yards dumping blood after about 10 yards, as in slinging blood everywhere. I've killed a lot of deer with a lot of different calibers but I absolutely love a 7mm-08.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> I ran a 140 grain Nosler ballistic tip into the shoulder of a doe this evening, exit about the size, maybe a little bigger than a quarter. Went in her shoulder and out about mid rib. She ran about 35 yards dumping blood after about 10 yards, as in slinging blood everywhere. I've killed a lot of deer with a lot of different calibers but I absolutely love a 7mm-08.




WELL DONE !!!!


----------



## GregoryB.

SC Hunter said:


> I ran a 140 grain Nosler ballistic tip into the shoulder of a doe this evening, exit about the size, maybe a little bigger than a quarter. Went in her shoulder and out about mid rib. She ran about 35 yards dumping blood after about 10 yards, as in slinging blood everywhere. I've killed a lot of deer with a lot of different calibers but I absolutely love a 7mm-08.



I put one of those 140gr NBT  from my Ruger #1 in 7mm-08 in a SC doe this morning from about 70 yards. Ribs in and out. Popped the heart and left a golf ball size hole. She made it about 30 yards. Great blood trail.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> WELL DONE !!!!


Thank you sir. I need to find about 200 or so 140 ballistic tips to have reloaded. ? My encore loves those bullets and I really like their results. I'm going to try some in that 6.5 I'm picking up tomorrow and see how they do. Any deer I've shot with them if they run at all it's 40 yards max and pile up.


----------



## SC Hunter

GregoryB. said:


> I put one of those 140gr NBT  from my Ruger #1 in 7mm-08 in a SC doe this morning from about 70 yards. Ribs in and out. Popped the heart and left a golf ball size hole. She made it about 30 yards. Great blood trail.


I didn't get a golf ball size exit but it was 2 fingers'ish wide. After about 10 yards that doe last night was dumping it out.


----------



## bullethead

SC Hunter said:


> Thank you sir. I need to find about 200 or so 140 ballistic tips to have reloaded. ? My encore loves those bullets and I really like their results. I'm going to try some in that 6.5 I'm picking up tomorrow and see how they do. Any deer I've shot with them if they run at all it's 40 yards max and pile up.


Animals are tough. Just cause they run a little doesn't mean they aren't dead, they just don't know it. 40yds for a deer is literally 2 to 3 seconds of oxygen left in their system. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SC Hunter

bullethead said:


> Animals are tough. Just cause they run a little doesn't mean they aren't dead, they just don't know it. 40yds for a deer is literally 2 to 3 seconds of oxygen left in their system. Keep up the good work!


Oh I get it. I don't mind if they run a little ways. Even if I see them fall I go to where I shot them and follow the trail. Keeps my tracking skills up to par. If I don't want them to run off at all I shoot through both shoulders slightly high and drop the anchor right there.


----------



## bullethead

SC Hunter said:


> Oh I get it. I don't mind if they run a little ways. Even if I see them fall I go to where I shot them and follow the trail. Keeps my tracking skills up to par. If I don't want them to run off at all I shoot through both shoulders slightly high and drop the anchor right there.


Often my shot placement depends on how much meat is acceptable to lose and or if a property line is close or a steep drag back up hill is a possibility,  lololol. I do like you and put it through the top of the shoulders and they crumple for sure.


----------



## Dub

Diesel ‘em !!!!!!


----------



## bullethead

Dub said:


> Diesel ‘em !!!!!!


That was a fun one.


----------



## bullgator

Shot some rifles at the expo. Steel at 1040 yards!


----------



## ChidJ

@bullgator  Details?!?! We need details!


----------



## bullgator

ChidJ said:


> @bullgator  Details?!?! We need details!


Sat in on two classes, an optics class and a precision reloading class.
I shot rifles from Masterpiece Arms, Surgeon, and AI, all in 6.5 Creedmoor. Didn’t even shoot half of the available rifles because of the classes, but we’ll correct that tomorrow. I’ll also pick up some things from vendors like BoreTech. I may also order a bipod with the 30% discount they offered.
Also, shooting the VuuDoo .22s at 200 yards was every bit as much fun as the center fire rifles.


----------



## bullgator

Friend of mine shooting the Surgeon action rifle at 1000.


----------



## ChidJ

Did you shoot the new AI AT-X? If so, what'd you think?


----------



## bullgator

ChidJ said:


> Did you shoot the new AI AT-X? If so, what'd you think?


I don’t really know which one it was. It was the first one I shot this morning and I believe it was an optics company that had it.


----------



## deerslayer357

Had a little range time with the new browning x bolt bells canyon 300 win mag- shot 2 1” groups at 100 with the only available ammo I could find.  Mostly plinking and emptying brass to start load work up. Tumbled the brass and planning on loading a ladder tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

No. But our daughter shot a nice antelope buck with the 243 at 396 yards. We are proud of her!


----------



## bullgator

Checked my 2 6.5x55 rifles and and my 7-08 at the range today. All good for next week at my cousins in Jefferson. I also have a January hunt at some place in Alabama my buddy booked.


----------



## deerslayer357

Shot the 300 win mag ladder with 165 TTSX’s- looks like 70.5 grains is going to be the winner.  Now to load some more and chronograph them


----------



## SC Hunter

I got around to shooting my new to me bergara the other day. I had the same rifle in 308 a while back but sold it for more than I paid for it and because I was wanting a manbun rifle. I ended up trading a 30-06 I hadn't shot in years for this Bergara Ridge in 6.5 needmoor.

100 yards via rangefinder off of sand bags 3 shots 129 grain SST that was witnessed by 2 other people. I've shot custom guns that I didn't shoot as well. Trigger on this rifle is excellent and it could quickly become my favorite. I shot that 3 shot group and adjusted it and shot at another dot ? I was proud of myself and didn't want to mess it up. I know others can do it with any rifle but I was very happy with it. @Jester896 those SST came from Shiloh Road.


----------



## tcward

SC Hunter said:


> I got around to shooting my new to me bergara the other day. I had the same rifle in 308 a while back but sold it for more than I paid for it and because I was wanting a manbun rifle. I ended up trading a 30-06 I hadn't shot in years for this Bergara Ridge in 6.5 needmoor.
> 
> 100 yards via rangefinder off of sand bags 3 shots 129 grain SST that was witnessed by 2 other people. I've shot custom guns that I didn't shoot as well. Trigger on this rifle is excellent and it could quickly become my favorite. I shot that 3 shot group and adjusted it and shot at another dot ? I was proud of myself and didn't want to mess it up. I know others can do it with any rifle but I was very happy with it. @Jester896 those SST came from Shiloh Road.


Love a good cloverleaf!!


----------



## bullethead

Outstanding


----------



## Railroader

SC Hunter said:


> I got around to shooting my new to me bergara the other day. I had the same rifle in 308 a while back but sold it for more than I paid for it and because I was wanting a manbun rifle. I ended up trading a 30-06 I hadn't shot in years for this Bergara Ridge in 6.5 needmoor.
> 
> 100 yards via rangefinder off of sand bags 3 shots 129 grain SST that was witnessed by 2 other people. I've shot custom guns that I didn't shoot as well. Trigger on this rifle is excellent and it could quickly become my favorite. I shot that 3 shot group and adjusted it and shot at another dot ? I was proud of myself and didn't want to mess it up. I know others can do it with any rifle but I was very happy with it. @Jester896 those SST came from Shiloh Road.




VERY nice ?!!


----------



## Jester896

SC Hunter said:


> @Jester896 those SST came from Shiloh Road.



I know you will be glad when those groups tighten up
He and I have loaded a bunch of them manbun things recently
I think that is the best one out of the box I've seen...and the others aren't far behind it.
Nice shootin!

looks like that is a good load for that rifle...got an even black line all the way around the bullet hole...they are going straight in.


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> I know you will be glad when those groups tighten up
> He and I have loaded a bunch of them manbun things recently
> I think that is the best one out of the box I've seen...and the others aren't far behind it.
> Nice shootin!
> 
> looks like that is a good load for that rifle...got an even black line all the way around the bullet hole...they are going straight in.


I'm going to get some more of them from him for sure. I was more than impressed with it for sure. I don't think I've ever shot a deer with an SST before but we are going to try it and see how it does.


----------



## Jester896

@SC Hunter I think that weight range is best for hunting with a Needmoor


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> @SC Hunter I think that weight range is best for hunting with a Needmoor


That's what I've been told. If it shoots accurate and the bullet holds together it will kill them. I've shot them with smaller less accurate loads before. ?‍


----------



## killerv

Finally got the PC9 out, too much fun. I just wish 9mm was back at old prices. I made myself only take one box out with me so I wouldnt shoot too much up.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> I got around to shooting my new to me bergara the other day. I had the same rifle in 308 a while back but sold it for more than I paid for it and because I was wanting a manbun rifle. I ended up trading a 30-06 I hadn't shot in years for this Bergara Ridge in 6.5 needmoor.
> 
> 100 yards via rangefinder off of sand bags 3 shots 129 grain SST that was witnessed by 2 other people. I've shot custom guns that I didn't shoot as well. Trigger on this rifle is excellent and it could quickly become my favorite. I shot that 3 shot group and adjusted it and shot at another dot ? I was proud of myself and didn't want to mess it up. I know others can do it with any rifle but I was very happy with it. @Jester896 those SST came from Shiloh Road.




Excellent !!!!


You are off to a great start with that one.   

Very encouraging.












killerv said:


> Finally got the PC9 out, too much fun. I just wish 9mm was back at old prices. I made myself only take one box out with me so I wouldnt shoot too much up.




Those pistol cartridge carbines are super-fun.     Slap a red dot on one and let it ride.

Top off a number of the Glock 33rd sticks and enjoy the trigger time.


----------



## killerv

Dub said:


> Excellent !!!!
> 
> 
> You are off to a great start with that one.
> 
> Very encouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pistol cartridge carbines are super-fun.     Slap a red dot on one and let it ride.
> 
> Top off a number of the Glock 33rd sticks and enjoy the trigger time.



I cant decide if I want a dot on it or not, thinking about keeping it simple. It throws up well like a nice fitted shotgun and both my son and I were poppin cans at 25 yards no problem.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Yeah shot a Ruger 77 1994 model .270 Winchester and a 9 mm AR Pistol ....


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yeah shot a Ruger 77 1994 model .270 Winchester and a 9 mm AR Pistol ....


Mine 9mm pistol is sure fun to shoot...now that it folds it is backpackable


----------



## BriarPatch99

Jester896 said:


> Mine 9mm pistol is sure fun to shoot...now that it folds it is backpackable



We were sighting Ray's AR pistol F X 9 in with a red/green dot ....after getting the dot to move to where we wanted ...it was quite accurate off a rest...


----------



## Skeeter XRi

I did (yesterday actually), and I'm happy to report this thing finally started shooting something resembling groups.  It was an old barn gun in pretty bad shape that got a facelift but prior to yesterday wouldn't shoot into 6" at 25 yards.  After a serious bore scrubbing it's down to about an inch with cheap bulk ammo, serious glare in the scope at the home "range", and a horrible trigger.  A little more time experimenting and it might be skwerl worthy.

Whoohoo!!!  I hate a rifle that won't shoot.

jim


----------



## rosewood

Shot my first loads in my "new to me" 9x25 Clark barrel in my P16-40.  Using Longshot powder and 125 HAP bullets, got 3 shot groups at 10 yards off bags touching.  Hit about 1670 FPS to boot.  And I have seen flatter primers in my 10mm loads.  Found my go to load with 2 loads on first range trip.  Gotta work up some loads with the 68 grain Lehigh bullets soon and see how fast they will go.  I am thinking around 2200 FPS, but there is no published data for it.

I did find that I had too much head space.  I didn't have any split brass yet.  I had adjusted my die to be right at the hood of the barrel, but the fired brass tells me I was dang near .025 too much headspace.  Backed my die out and will push the shoulder back less on my next round of testing.

Tried out some more 308 gr WFNGC I cast myself in my new CVA scout 44mag.  Groups around 1" at 50 yards, may be able to improve, but may leave it there for white tails.  Hitting about 1550 FPS at the muzzle.  No pressure signs at all, could probably add another grain or 2 of H110 and still be safe.  Recoil isn't near as bad as I thought it would, not bad at all.  May try more powder later next summer to see if I can tighten the groups.

Some ranges trips suck, this one left me smiling.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

killerv said:


> I cant decide if I want a dot on it or not, thinking about keeping it simple. It throws up well like a nice fitted shotgun and both my son and I were poppin cans at 25 yards no problem.




Yep.

I made the mistake of shooting one.

Big mistake. 



It flung a cravin'.


----------



## killerv

Ordered some more of the 33rd factory glock mags. S&P Outfitters has them for 32.99 with free shipping over 75 bucks. Cool little site. Mostly 10/22 stuff


----------



## Jester896

the 34 round Amend 2 mags are pretty good too and they also lock the bolt back on mine when empty.

https://www.primaryarms.com/amend2-a2-stick-34-round-glock-9mm-magazine


----------



## Jester896

Yep
37gr of H380 50gr BT

37.5

38gr


60gr up next


----------



## tcward

Jester896 said:


> Yep
> 37gr of H380 50gr BT
> View attachment 1120494
> 37.5
> View attachment 1120495
> 38gr
> 
> View attachment 1120496
> 60gr up next


Nice my friend!


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Yep
> 37gr of H380 50gr BT
> View attachment 1120494
> 37.5
> View attachment 1120495
> 38gr
> 
> View attachment 1120496
> 60gr up next





Is that the new .22-250 ??


----------



## Jester896

Yes @Dub that is her...she comes in at 12.8#...a fat bottom gurl

All of these are 5 shot groups and she gets hot quick

She really liked the 38gr of H380 under 50gr Balistic Tips...I let one of the 5 get away from me.  I think it is really good considering what all was going on.  This ladder was in FC brass and all of it had the shoulders pushed back to -.002.  After checking my Mo's Gauge with the Go-Gauge we used for the chamber it is off +.002.  So all of those rounds had unnecessary headspace .004 and allowed the primers to back out.  The Lab Radar was acting up as well and for some odd reason I neglected to write down the speeds it did show for the 50gr.

She absolutely loved the 60gr Ballistic Tip on the H380

36gr a little erratic but I got 2 in the same hole.  These were all in Hornady brass and the shoulders were set at .000



36.5gr let one of those get away from me too...average speed of the ones it picked up 3271fps



37gr
These got a little hot during this sequence...didn't allow for enough cool down time.  2 of the 5 caught at the top of bolt lift just a tad and the case stretched .002.  I am going to back this one down .2gr and load a string and play with seating depth maybe.  These ran 3340fps.



we are already looking at 69gr loads to see if it will shoot them.  H100V and Staball show velocities way over what these ran for the 69gr bullet.  I don't think they will stabilize but with that much additional velocity they just might.  Can't hurt to try 5


----------



## rosewood

38.0 grains is how it got the name h380 in thshooting. With 52bthp i think.

Nice shootin.


----------



## Dub

*@Jester896 you are getting dialed in, bigtime.*


----------



## Dub

This day off didn't unfold as planned....had a plan....altered it repeatedly.   Son had car trouble with his Jeep.....mighty grateful I was off work to lend a hand.


Jeep issue resolved.  Other stuff handled. 


Finally did make it to the range for a quick function check of a new prospective carry gun.











I'd found an old 18rd P226 mag so that gave me 63 rounds of Blazer aluminum cased 115gr.  The other three are the factory P229 mags.


Gun had been taken outa the box, field stripped, wiped down and re-lubed liberally for break-in.    The optic was factory installed.....and as I found out was NOT zeroed 









Ran the bad guy out 10rds.















Think he was still swinging when I went out from low ready and hit him center mass with DA pull and then 14 quick SA pulls.


Slide locked back on empty as expected.


Through my powered ear muffs I could hear laughter.......



Either the adjacent shooters were laughing.....or it was  Mr. Paper Bad Guy.....laughing because he was pristine.   Not a single hole in him.


15 rounds......all clean misses. 


DANGITMAN.    It's good to be consistent....but.....


So much for trusting and believing in the optic.  




Tried the same thing for the next two mags....this time using the back up iron sights.






Third mag was a bit more difficult....when I went to reload I saw why.....the liberal lube job for break-in was about as problematic as anything liberal....Lesco Brandon, AOC, Pelucy, Omar......etc, etc.  











Fourth mag remained.  Bad Guy's chest was well ventilated already.


Figured I'd make a drill out of the situation:

* Optic is outa commission...whatcha gonna do

* Yer right hand is unable to hold gun....whatcha gonna do

* Gun has empty mag in it and needs a full

* Bad guy is about to do bad guy stuff and wearing body armor



Insert mag with left hand only

Slingshot slide using optic against the shelf AKA Aaron Cowan-style 

Swipe decocker lever with left thumb

Left hand grip, right supporting....DA head shot with rest in SA....blurred iron sight image...bigtime blurred.   The green front sight showed up.  I have grown to really like this same type front sight on my P365. 




















Zero issues.....other than me not even giving the dot alignment a basic check at the house.  Goofball.

Break-in lube was another self-imposed situation....and not the first time I've had this occur.


DA pull breaks at 10lbs.   SA is 5lbs.

DA is a smooth sweep....no stacking.  No complaints.

The SA is a clean break....firm wall....no sponge zone to drag through.   Zero complaints.

The reset is very short and has a definitive "POP" once it occurs...you know it happened.  Shouldn't be any short-stroking with this one.


I'll get the optic zero adjusted in the backyard tomorrow morning and then hopefully get back to the range and let her ride.

........And I'll wipe off the lube.    It's not a tightly mated slide/frame fit like on some 1911's.   It doesn't need all the goop I poured in there. Goofball.

Have one tightly fitted stainless 1911 gall on you....and it's a liberal break-in lube lesson for life.


----------



## Jester896

Nice shooting and a good lookin pistola...but that Rip Stop NightForce hat really has my eye.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Nice shooting and a good lookin pistola...but that Rip Stop NightForce hat really has my eye.





Thank you.





Good eye, too.
It's a great hat...super comfortable.




Got it a few months back,










It was part of a stellar deal......buy the hat and get a scope for free....or something like that.


----------



## Steven037

Swapped the scope on my Bergara HMR. Put a new Vortex Viper pst gen ii on her. Off to the range we go. I think I like this glass a whole lot better. Got her reserved and ready for the weekend. And need to work up some 175 grain loads.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Swapped the scope on my Bergara HMR. Put a new Vortex Viper pst gen ii on her. Off to the range we go. I think I like this glass a whole lot better. Got her reserved and ready for the weekend. And need to work up some 175 grain loads.




Sounds good.  


3-15 or 5-25 ?



.308 SMK loads ?



I could tell from your avi picture that you are a wise hombre.   Another wise fella sold me on the HMR, too.   I think I'm gonna be very happy with it.


----------



## Jester896

43gr of RL-15 should do it


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Good eye, too.
> It's a great hat...super comfortable.



 outta all 3 colors


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> outta all 3 colors




https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/1...b0LQn5cBlkuGIBwlIanp36UNJcU-Lu08aAh2mEALw_wcB


----------



## sleepr71

PMR 30 followed me home today.My shooting bench lives outside year round,so it’ll have to dry out before I can really use it!


----------



## Steven037

@Dub 3-15. It’s a .308. Yeah that TRP 10mm is my baby. Sweet shooter. 
@Jester896 ive got lots of varget so gonna try that. I’d like some 4064 but haven’t found any.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> @Dub 3-15. It’s a .308. Yeah that TRP 10mm is my baby. Sweet shooter.
> @Jester896 ive got lots of varget so gonna try that. I’d like some 4064 but haven’t found any.



3-15 on the .308 Win sounds like a perfect match. 


Also a TRP in my avi pic, too. 




It took me 6 months but I finally scored a jug of 4064.

I've not hear of anyone having luck finding Varget, though.     You are in great shape there.



I'm also going to try some CFE 223 & Shooter's World powders for my .308 loads.


----------



## Jester896

Steven037 said:


> @Jester896 ive got lots of varget so gonna try that. I’d like some 4064 but haven’t found any.



swing by...I have both


----------



## Jester896

Heck of a day!
I went to my buddy's place this morning.  We had a little snack off his Blackstone then went to the shop.  We trimmed and deburred an 8# powder jug and some more .243 brass.  That should hold him for a minute.

We swapped the bottom metal in my .260 hunting rifle to the MagPul detachable mag to see if it would take care of the feeding issue it had loading those Barnes 127LRX bullets at 2.850.  I had already bumped them back in to 2.80 but hadn't shot it to see if they still shot in the same hole.  While I had it apart I was going to put in the TriggerTech Primary Straight that I picked up for it.  Well...I brought the Stainless one instead of the blued one for this rifle....so that didn't happen.  I did bump the bullets back out to 2.850 but didn't fire any since I had to take it back apart when I got home...no sense just sendin them in these times. That is on hold for now...but it feeds smooth as butta now.

This 6.5WSM just may be the death of me.  We are still having feeding issues along with others for this one.  We decided today to change it to a detachable mag system and are now looking for that.  I did shoot 3 rounds from it and I still have my lips...barely.  When I saw that the 75gr came up that far in the neck I decided not to go up but to go down with my ladder.  I only fired one of each load.  The first round (74gr) was about 500fps off of what I expected.  The second round (74.5gr) picked up about 150fps.  The third (75gr...my original starting load) dropped 75fps.  Primers were all good and bolt lift was fine.  I have always heard about this happening... but have never experienced it personally.  When you cross the threshold of the node the velocity starts dropping.  I will pull the remaining 12 rounds and start again....with a different powder.  Not the outcome I had expected and very disappointing to say the least.  Even got a blood blister on the back of my hand where the grip slammed into it while I was working the rear bag...smh.


----------



## rosewood

I have experienced velocity loss when you exceeded a certain amount of powder in a case.  I think it happens when you start to compress some powders.  Have seen it with H110 in 300 BLK and some other cases before.

Rosewood


----------



## snooker1

Took the 22-250 to the range and shot some loads I worked up with H380 and H322 powder. I used Hornady 50grn V-Max bullets. The H380 was loaded with 40 gr and the H322 was loaded at 31gr. Both Shot lights out at 100 yards, then I backed up to 150 yards. I shot off of a shooting bag and a squeeze bag. Group (1) is the H322 and Group (2) is the H380. I did forget the chronograph, so I did not get all the data I was looking for.


----------



## Railroader

Yea, I shot something today.  A coyote, in the head with a stinger outta my Single Six trappin' gun...


----------



## rosewood

Yep (yesterday), fired the first rounds through my S&W 4013 now a 1013.  Modified the mag and reamed the barrel to 10mm.  It shot perfect.  Now I have more work to do to "spiffy" it up and get ready for a EDC piece.  Adding new night sights are on the agenda.

Rosewood


----------



## frankwright

Sure did! I didn't let the rain scare me and went to South River Gun Club to use on of the bays. Rained all the waty there and then quit.
I added a Swampfox Sentinel to my G43X MOS and wanted to shoot it and get the dot dialed in. It was almost right on and took just a minor adjustment.
I like the 43X but it is a handful with full power 9mm loads!
I also shot my G45 which is my competition gun. It felt like shooting suppressed after shooting the 43X!
I enjoyed the morning and the sun came out!


----------



## ChidJ

Took some pics during some morning practice. It was a good day


----------



## Baroque Brass

Yep, shot some quail. Guess they weren’t happy about it but looking at them simmering in gravy, they don’t seem to mind.


----------



## Dub

Baroque Brass said:


> Yep, shot some quail. Guess they weren’t happy about it but looking at them simmering in gravy, they don’t seem to mind.



Nice !!!!



This thread is now about securing dinnatime eats.


I believe I will be stopping at the store on my way home from the range.

Hongry now…thinking about those tasty quail.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Dub said:


> Nice !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is now about securing dinnatime eats.
> 
> 
> I believe I will be stopping at the store on my way home from the range.
> 
> Hongry now…thinking about those tasty quail.


Dey wuz mighty fine!


----------



## Dub

123 rounds of Blazer 115gr aluminum cased stuff made for a quick trip to range.


I'd rough adjusted the red dot after my first session with the gun...wanted to see where it'd settled.

Wasn't expecting perfection....just closer to POI than before.






Ran the target out 10yds and let it barely quit swinging.








Two mags at center mass to evaluate the dot position and tweak some.  Didn't have reading glasses so I postponed further tweaking.

Ran the other 6 mags at the bad guys head at  mas rapido rate of fire.   

Zero trouble.  Perfect feeding, firing & ejecting. Slide lock on empty with each mag...even the longer P226 MecGar version. 















Home to find out some good reading material arrived.....











Gonna spend a few minutes tweaking this sucker a bit more.














Baroque Brass said:


> Dey wuz mighty fine!




Stopped at the store on the way home from the range....oh yeah....got some tasty stuff to conjure up on the grill, stove, oven, etc....provided I haven't forgotten how.


----------



## Dub

Doesn't get much easier....magnet surface goes on muzzle and the green laser emits to a good reference point....adjust from there.


So simple this Sasquatch can do it,.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Saw a feller forget to take that off the muzzle of his AR before firing it. Made quite a mess, found the big piece of the laser about 50 yards away.


----------



## Dub

Baroque Brass said:


> Saw a feller forget to take that off the muzzle of his AR before firing it. Made quite a mess, found the big piece of the laser about 50 yards away.








Dangitman.....that can be filed under the category of "THINGS THAT SUCK".


Gonna try not to forget.


----------



## pacecars

Didn’t see anything while hunting but before I left I did get to shoot the Freedom Arms .454 Casull. What a hoot! It was a blast so to speak


----------



## chuckdog

*Sunday I helped one of my stepsons zero a red dot on an AR 15. We used 55gr fmj’s that I had loaded in 2010. *

*I haven’t shot one in a while, and I guess I’m kinda like an alcoholic talking that 1st drink. Next thing I know I’m ordering an 18” stainless upper chambered in .223 Wilde. I reckon I’ll use some excuse to justify it. I have some extra scopes that may go bad sitting on the shelf. I also have some match grade loads that I loaded for the Ruger American Ranch that I couldn’t get to shoot the way I expected it to.*

*I know I don’t need to shoot anyone else’s stuff for a while.*

*I also tested some of Bayou Bullets 215 gr coated .41 through the 4 5/8” Blackhawk too. I used mild jacketed data and CFE Pistol with what I consider excellent results. I’m thinking I try pushing them with some Longshot or Accurate #7 to see what they’ll do.*

*I want enough oomph to know I’m shooting a magnum without it being punishing. So far I like how slick these coated bullets are. I didn’t have to expand the case mouth any more than with the jacketed Sierra I’ve been loading. I don’t foresee any problems with leading. Mild weather is getting expensive for me!*


----------



## chuckdog

*Got to thinking about 1911's New Years Eve, decided weather permitting my Stainless Taurus .38 Super and I need some quality time together.*

*I dug up a few boxes of 115gr .355" FMJ mid velocity that I loaded 8 to 10 years ago.*

*After the New Years Day traditional meal the .38, .41, and I kinda waddled down to the range.*

*I fired the .41 Ruger first, but the 1911 was my main objective.*

*As for centerfire autoloaders, the 1911 is what I cut my teeth on. Even though I shoot more striker fired plastiques now, my love affair with the antiquated design is still quite strong.*

*I bought this 1911 from CDNN around 15 years ago? It was full featured, stainless steel, chambered in .38 Super, and it was priced around $400 to $450 new. It was simply too much for me to resist.*

*I've loaded everything from 115gr .355" to 110gr - 158gr .357" with excellent performance.*

*Saturday it did take me a few rounds to get my grip properly positioned, but once I did my part we were shooting centers out of targets @ 50ft. All my spent brass was within 3ft just to rear/side of my position.*

*I've sold or traded off most of my 1911's. Most were target models that someone with younger eyes and hands deserves. This is one of the few I hold on to. Like the others that I let go, this one too shoots better than I can now shoot it.*

*If you have never owned a 1911, find one to shoot. Get standard pressure target ammo. The .45ACP is the most common, 9mm's are not uncommon now. For those more adventurous, the 10mm and other higher power options are available. Start with a .45 or 9mm though.*

*Spend enough time with it to get comfortable with the trigger and grip. You may find your next love*.


----------



## Nimrod71

I was invited out to range this afternoon after church.  A friend was sighting in a rifle for my cousin.  My cousin who doesn't hunt or shoot guns any more order a custom built 6.5 - 284.  Well, well the sighting in was something to see.  The scope was complicated and we didn't have the instructions.  WE finally took the adjusting knobs off and used a screw driver for adjustments.  This was a $2,000 scope.  Anyway, a target was set up at 25 yds.  It took 3 shots to get it in the triangle.  The target was moved to 100 yds.  First shot was inch right and inch and half low.  Two more shots were fired and it was on target inside the triangle.  When the knobs were replaced the rifle hit at the upper tip of the triangle about an inch above the last shot.  It was ready to go in the gun safe.
'sNow for my shooting.  I carried my 308 that I have been working on, I haven't shot it since Sept 6th.  The target was at 100 yds.  The shooting table is set up for right hand and I prefer shooting left handed.  Well, I was shooting Sierra Match king 168's over IMR 4064.  The last time I fired this load I put 3 shots in a 2 inch circle at 350 yds. not great but O K for me.  Well the first shot hit on the left side of the triangle mid way, Not bad, next shot was and inch low and half inch left of the first shot.  I fired again and the shot hit half in left of second shot.  I fired again and hit and inch right of the third shot.  I agreed with my friends, the wind was affecting the bullets, ya.  I took a break and had a Dr. Pepper.  Back at the table I adjusted the scope up 3 clicks and right 2.  Next shot was in the triangle, I fired again touching in the triangle.  I'm O K.


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Got to thinking about 1911's New Years Eve, decided weather permitting my Stainless Taurus .38 Super and I need some quality time together.*
> 
> *I dug up a few boxes of 115gr .355" FMJ mid velocity that I loaded 8 to 10 years ago.*
> 
> *After the New Years Day traditional meal the .38, .41, and I kinda waddled down to the range.*
> 
> *I fired the .41 Ruger first, but the 1911 was my main objective.*
> 
> *As for centerfire autoloaders, the 1911 is what I cut my teeth on. Even though I shoot more striker fired plastiques now, my love affair with the antiquated design is still quite strong.*
> 
> *I bought this 1911 from CDNN around 15 years ago? It was full featured, stainless steel, chambered in .38 Super, and it was priced around $400 to $450 new. It was simply too much for me to resist.*
> 
> *I've loaded everything from 115gr .355" to 110gr - 158gr .357" with excellent performance.*
> 
> *Saturday it did take me a few rounds to get my grip properly positioned, but once I did my part we were shooting centers out of targets @ 50ft. All my spent brass was within 3ft just to rear/side of my position.*
> 
> *I've sold or traded off most of my 1911's. Most were target models that someone with younger eyes and hands deserves. This is one of the few I hold on to. Like the others that I let go, this one too shoots better than I can now shoot it.*
> 
> *If you have never owned a 1911, find one to shoot. Get standard pressure target ammo. The .45ACP is the most common, 9mm's are not uncommon now. For those more adventurous, the 10mm and other higher power options are available. Start with a .45 or 9mm though.*
> 
> *Spend enough time with it to get comfortable with the trigger and grip. You may find your next love*.




Amen. 

1911’s are by far my favorite gun to shoot  of any type.


----------



## killerv

Buddy bought his son a 10/22 for xmas. I took them out to my club for his son to shoot it for the first time. He literally did not know it was a semi. Didn't take long for him to start seeing how fast the thing could go. He had fun and shot up most of a brick of 22.


----------



## Nimrod71

Today was a good day at the Swamp Range.  My Swampy friend called and invited me down to meet and shoot with his friend Doc. Holiday, card playing - gun slinger.  We started out shooting 22 rifles at 100 yds.  I've never shot 22's that far.  They both had Henry's like the Old West, I had my favorite old Ruger bolt action S.S. All Weather 77/22 that I bought back when they first came out in the 80's.  We were using regular long rifle ammo, no target or special loads.  The Henry's shot very well, I was impressed.  As for my shooting I thought I did O.K. for my first time shooting 100 yds. with 22 LR.  After I got the scope adjusted I was getting about a 3 inch group.  I know that is nothing special but all three rifles shot about the same grouping.  Nothing was consistent, there would be and inch or more between shots.  However, I think we shot good enough to bring home a few squirrels and rabbits if needed them.


----------



## Nimrod71

Oh, I also shot Doc's Quigley 45-70 and let me tell you that was a good shooting rifle.  This rifle was made by the same people that made the one used in the movie.  The bullets were the same too.  Swampy showed me the target they shot at 500 yds. and  let me say That Rifle Will Shoot.

I also shot the Sierra 169's I loaded and I found the IMR 4064 powder made the best group.  It surprised me the 169's are so much longer than the 168's.


----------



## bullgator

I shot my Tikka in 6.5 Swede (.6), all in the 3/4” stick on dot. I then shot the Weatherby 7 mag. and it was 3/.9 and 1.75” above POA......all good. Those will be the two I take to a pay hunt in Alabama in 10 days.

Finally, my nephew gave me a rifle to try and figure out why it won’t shoot good anymore. The barrel was a mess! The first three patches I ran down the bore came out brown......as in rust brown. I cleaned it up and threw some book loads together. So it rides to the range with me today to see if the cleaning was the issue. The first two shots were 8-9” high. After adjustments, I shot two 3 shot groups that both measured right at .8”. It’s one of those Savage package guns with the cheap scope and a 6# trigger. I told him to get the trigger down to 3# and then think about a scope upgrade. Problem is, I think I’m on the hook to load his ammo now!


----------



## Dub

Had an awesome range trip yesterday with my father & 16 yr old nephew during a road trip visit to my old hometown over this past long weekend.


We shot up a pile of stuff....my nephew ran them all with excellent results. M41, MkIV, P229, 2011, .357 wheelies, 1911's, etc.


















I'm mighty proud of him for so much.  Kid is a rock solid citizen already....and he's on a super trajectory.

He is very, very close to earning his Eagle Scout.



He doesn't realize it but his grandpa has this sweet Henry put away waiting on that day.

I was given a secret preview of the rifle.   Mighty cool stuff.   Glad he stuck with it and is gonna achieve  Eagle Scout.  

























Great day.

I was glad for  it.



The day prior was a tough day, spent over at my wife's gravesite and then over at the monument company trying to get the hurry up done on her/our grave markers and headstone.    It seems that covid has impacted that industry more than most any other. 


Was glad to get back home this afternoon....almost knocked down at the front door by our dogs.   Missed those suckers awful bad and it appeared the feeling was mutual.   Gonna pile up in the bed together soon.












Thinking I'll have another range session tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dub

Did something I typically don't do....carried more than a couple guns to the range today....a little bit later in the day than I wanted....running out of daylight to cram a bunch of stuff into a last day off work.


Ran 200 rds 230gr ball through 3 different .45 1911's.

I sucked. Guns ran fine. 

I was just....off.  Meat fisting the triggers.  




Put away the .45's and changed things up just a tad.


Ran this .38 Super.  70  115gr hollow points at 10yd headshots.   This gun flips me the bird when I try to run it slow.

Smoothest shooting pistol I've ever owned.  I didn't even try to slow down....let it eat.

Wasn't trying any type of drills today...  just simply enjoying myself. 













Next up was the P229 I've been getting used to this past month.   

Back out to 10yds and ran four 15-rd magazines.   DA first pull (low left & low center) on each mag & then the rest were rapid SA pulls. 










Zero problems with this gun.   I'm at 400 rounds through it now....each trouble-free. 





Home and cleaned 'em up.   


































Ready for next trip.


----------



## chuckdog

*The .38 Super 1911 combination was made in heaven.*

*I've shot a few that I couldn't afford, rare for me to shoot one I didn't want.*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *The .38 Super 1911 combination was made in heaven.*
> 
> *I've shot a few that I couldn't afford, rare for me to shoot one I didn't want.*




I hear ya....today I had trouble getting this .38 Super running.









First range session with it.  

*Good news:* trigger & sights worked out very much to my liking. Could tell it was more accurate than I am.....of course, today...that isn't saying much.  

*Bad news:*  Each and every round failed to extract. 

Piddled around with it some while watching 1883...doing the free preview of Paramount+.   Thinking I may drop cable and go with a couple good channels. 







Took a .45, too.  The Colt ran well.  






50 rounds....most were run at an near full throttle pace.  Couldn't make it misstep.  


Sights on this gun are more of a suggestion than the fiber optic or gold beads that have me spoiled.  No bouncing front visible after the shot...it's amazing how much of a difference they make. 







I can only imagine the gains good sights make with a shooter who has the steady disciplined bullseye hold.  It's always cool watching shooters like that.   I've never been very successful in that type of shooting...more of "can handle recoil and recover short range sight picture quickly" type.



Last up was one of my father's wheelguns.    Ran 50 .38spcl in it.   








Ran them all double action......figured today was a good day to start working on my double action shooting.   I am bad...real bad.    

I've sidestepped it for many years....always single action whenever shooting hunting revolvers, of course.

Lazy that I didn't practice more with the J-frames more than I have.   I mean, I carry them....why haven't I practiced with them ???    Lazy, that's why.  Always more fun to grab a semi-auto and blast away. 


Ran these 50 at a fresh target.    10yds.

POA was nose & navel. 

I gotta lot of work to do.....but hopefully many years to get there.


----------



## killerv

Tikka 17hmr. Saturday morning. He's been watching too many predator hunting shows on the outdoors channels.


----------



## frankwright

I did! I took my 7.62 X39 18" AR to the range today. 
I shot my first handloads in that caliber Hornady 123 SST with CFE BK powder.
I could only shoot 50 yards but was pretty happy considering I was shooting off my range bag with an inexpensive scope and my old eyes could not see the fine crosshair and dot that well. That is all my excuses! I know I could hit a pig in the head!
No malfunctions and I finished up by blasting clays and pieces of clays off the berm.


----------



## deerslayer357

Went and set up my rifle range today.  Should be able to stretch it to 200 yards on the steel targets that I hung today.
1 at far hill and one 100 yards short of it.
Then I chronographed 2 rifle loads I have developed.

First was the 30/06 165 grn Sierra gameking sbt over Reloader 17.  Chronographed at 2733 fps average

Next was the 300 Win Mag-  165 grn Barnes TTSX -BT over Reloader 17.  Chronographed average of 3247 fps, which was almost 50fps faster than book max with a less than max load.  This load had an extreme spread of 16 fps, which I felt was acceptable


----------



## deerslayer357

deerslayer357 said:


> Went and set up my rifle range today.  Should be able to stretch it to 200 yards on the steel targets that I hung today.
> 1 at far hill and one 100 yards short of it.
> Then I chronographed 2 rifle loads I have developed.
> 
> First was the 30/06 165 grn Sierra gameking sbt over Reloader 17.  Chronographed at 2733 fps average
> 
> Next was the 300 Win Mag-  165 grn Barnes TTSX -BT over Reloader 17.  Chronographed average of 3247 fps, which was almost 50fps faster than book max with a less than max load.  This load had an extreme spread of 16 fps, which I felt was acceptable



Both of these loads were already settled on, just wanted to see what kind of velocities and extreme spreads I was getting.  Already killed several deer with the 30/06 load because I developed it 4-5 years ago and have been using it since.


----------



## Jester896

yes I did...the wind made me want to shoot some skeet birds and I had a new to me Beretta I wanted to shoot.  My hind end dropped 7 targets...rather frustrating...the rest were just a big cloud of black dust...a couple just got chipped up pretty good.

I have some LOP issues with it and it being a field gun the safety goes on every time you break the barrels...felt like I shoulda paid for 2 rounds...thought the trigger was going to break off once...added a little frustration factor to the round 

first day with my new feet...I'll do better next trip...might wait for the wind to die some


----------



## deerslayer357

Saturday I Shot 2 hogs for some homemade sausage.  One with the 41 mag Blackhawk and then another with the 30/06.  Dressed them and made sausage on Sunday.  
Had a sausage biscuit for breakfast this morning and it was GOOD!


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Saturday I Shot 2 hogs for some homemade sausage.  One with the 41 mag Blackhawk and then another with the 30/06.  Dressed them and made sausage on Sunday.
> Had a sausage biscuit for breakfast this morning and it was GOOD!




Doesn't get any better than that. 







Took a .45 &  P229.

Opened up with the .45 and let it ride on the noggin.   UP from low ready, double taps.

50 round box of AE 230gr went fast.




























Then 100rds of 124gr through the P229.   Torso shots.

Same, up from low ready....double taps & triples.  Freaking gun runs superfast and the red dot is like cheating.


----------



## Dub

Had a few minutes today to try out the cco after adding the magwell yesterday.

50 rds 124gr ran smooth.  Gun feels much more settled in hand with that small amount of extra backstrap provided by the magwell.




Very little difference in felt frame length between it and the commander that went along today.


Heck….it shot better than the commander….. 50rds 124gr through it as well to confirm….better sights making the difference, I am guessing.


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot some 22's this morning.  Shot my Grandfather's JC Higgins single shot and my Heritage Rough Rider. Shot enough to make my thumb sore from all the revolver cocking.


----------



## Railroader

GregoryB. said:


> Shot some 22's this morning.  Shot my Grandfather's JC Higgins single shot and my Heritage Rough Rider. Shot enough to make my thumb sore from all the revolver cocking.View attachment 1135198



That's a cool shot!

I too, got out a .22 for some "red dot on a handgun" practice.  Couple hundred Thunderbolts shooting golf balls at 10-15 yards.


----------



## rosewood

Tested the .410 loads I loaded a few days back, shoot a bit faster than I expected.   Checked zero on my 4013tsw and gx4 that I just put night sights on.  No adjustment necessary.   Put more rounds thru my tx22.  Also tested some 68gr lehigh in 9mm, hit over 1700 fps in 3.5" bbl with cfe pistol.  Flattened primers, gotta tone it back a few tenths.  Shot good though.

Rosewoid


----------



## Dub

Brief pitstop at the range this afternoon.

Picked up a Blackhawk that I bought from Jester and brought the 2011 along to test out some Triarc brand magazines that'd I not used.   








68 rounds to the noggin.   I believe Mr Paper BadGuy now has a headache.    The mags ran without trouble.  Significant cost savings over the Staccato branded mags....and other than the coating, I can't see or feel a difference. 










.44mag was aimed at the crease along the torso edge.   Crisp & light trigger felt excellent....my eyes, however, not so good on the front blade.  



Saved the remainder of the .44 rounds as I want to run them on another session when I can really get after it with with a pair of blued hoglegs.


----------



## Dub

Got out for pitstop at the range this morning.

Ran 150rds through the Springfield SA-35 and 100rds through a 2011.   


Glad to have one of those little Magula tools....makes the work fast & easy.


----------



## Dub

Ran over to the range again today.

Another 100rds through the SA-35.   10yds.

Ran 'em quick.   No problems.








Vertical scattering, however, the sights are very easy to pick up.

I've noticed I am not "riding the reset" on this one at all. It is not distinctive like other guns I shoot most often. As such, I come fully forward off the trigger and sweep back until pressure builds for the break. Not a finesse event whatsoever.



Then warmed up the NHC 2011.  


10yds.


First >>> Right target 71rds...singles, doubletaps & sustained heavy throttle

Next >>> Left target 40rds...singles & doubletaps.


----------



## GregoryB.

Was able to get out in the back today and try out the 22 Mag cylinder I ordered for my Heritage Arms Rough Rider. It shot great with no issues. 
Next up was my PSA PA9 Pistol AR with the SBA 3 Brace. Shot it with a 10 inch upper with a small sight mark red dot. Ran flawlessly and was able to work on knocking some rust off a little steel gong. Used a high capacity Korean made Glock style magazine without issue. Got to go back and get a few more.


----------



## Railroader

Shot The Twins today...


Shot two 10 Rd mags with the G44, and one 10 Rd with the G19MOS. 

 Nothing scientific, just bouncing Dew bottles and snuff cans at 10-15 yards.

The goal is 30 rounds a day, for 30 days.  That oughta have me used to the dots. 

I'm fortunate to be able to run this daily drill out the side door of my man cave.


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Shot The Twins today...
> 
> View attachment 1136901
> Shot two 10 Rd mags with the G44, and one 10 Rd with the G19MOS.
> 
> Nothing scientific, just bouncing Dew bottles and snuff cans at 10-15 yards.
> 
> The goal is 30 rounds a day, for 30 days.  That oughta have me used to the dots.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be able to run this daily drill out the side door of my man cave.





Now that is a solid plan !!!


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Now that is a solid plan !!!



Yeah, we'll see how my G44 "Red dot mod" holds up, anyway.. ?


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Got to go back and get a few more.



the Amend 2 sticks work pretty good in my FM9 and lock the bolt back on last round


----------



## Railroader

Me and my grandson The Kid shot some .22s this evening...

I ran three or four magazines thru the Glock 44 with the SightMark red dot mod.  Zero malfunctions today.  It's had about 300 rounds thru it now, and the sight/plate has stayed put...It also seems to operate BETTER dirty!

The Kid shot his Colt Frontier Scout about 60 rounds.  He's getting pretty good with the little revolver!  

Good times!


----------



## FlipKing

Didn't shoot today, but now I'm ready to shoot this weekend. Planning on a 50rd break in and hopefully it likes Hornady SSTs to hunt with. After seeing what my 6.5 will do, I'm hoping this rifle will be well under moa.


----------



## frankwright

Yep, I shot about six different 9mm loads to check for power factor and to see how the Clean Shot powder did.(Needs more powder).
I then fired about 60 rounds out of my Sig 365, getting ready to classsify with it in IDPA BUG Division.
Then in order to get ready for the upcoming ICORE season, I gave my 4" S&W 66 a good workout. Some one gave me almost three boxes of old full wadcutter ammo so I shot them up. Sure slowed the speed loading down but after fighting them a round nose will be a dream.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> Yep, I shot about six different 9mm loads to check for power factor and to see how the Clean Shot powder did.(Needs more powder).
> I then fired about 60 rounds out of my Sig 365, getting ready to classsify with it in IDPA BUG Division.
> Then in order to get ready for the upcoming ICORE season, I gave my 4" S&W 66 a good workout. Some one gave me almost three boxes of old full wadcutter ammo so I shot them up. Sure slowed the speed loading down but after fighting them a round nose will be a dream.




I know what you mean on those flat wad cutters.    Tedious getting them in the cylinder.   I'll take a semi-wadcutter all day and every day. 


How are you like the P365 compared to other back-up guns you've used ?


----------



## Jester896

I think I have a set of wadcutter dies for that...it sure needs a new home


----------



## Dub

Prepped a gun today for next range trip.


I can say that the swap resolved a great deal of the hot spot under thumb web when manipulating the safety or riding it during shooting. 

Thicker grips aid in contour in that specific area.

Big grins now.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Prepped a gun today for next range trip.
> 
> 
> I can say that the swap resolved a great deal of the hot spot under thumb web when manipulating the safety or riding it during shooting.
> 
> Thicker grips aid in contour in that specific area.
> 
> Big grins now.


Blasphemy!  That ain't a 1911.


Oh, wait, but it was designed by JMB.  Guess I can give you a pass.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Blasphemy!  That ain't a 1911.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, but it was designed by JMB.  Guess I can give you a pass.






 



It's most definitely not a 1911....nor will it ever be....nor will it come close.


I was warned away by the purists.    Same ones who swear off rails, flat triggers and other updates to the old girl. 

I missed the Hi Power in the original form....waited too long.   Saw the opportunity for a handheld history lesson when Springfield Armory released their SA-35.

Picked one up for out the door just under  MSRP + a wait time.

Arrived less than two weeks ago.

250rds down the pipe and realized a few things:

I like the sights & will learn the trigger
Vertical stringing during fast-paced fire seems to come from adapting to the light front end of the gun...balance much different than a 1911. I'll need to slow it down and learn the pulse/cycling and go from there.
There was a hot spot created under web of thumb when manipulating or riding the safety.  The grip change improved the feel tremendously.
The gun has been reliable with 124gr Norma ball that's running at 1,100+ fps. I will continue with that fodder for another 250rds and then try some 115gr.
Carries very comfortably in the IWB that Paul from Warbird Leather made for it.
The ejector appears to me to be on the wimpy side and I'll won't be surprised if it's the first part to fail.
A lot of finishing marks and tool chatter inside....looks worse than it feels along the rails...they were my initial concern looking at them.  Running some good stuff in there to hopefully keep any shenanigans from occurring.  Hand racked it a pile of times with Gun Butter on the rails before ever shooting it...and then running with ample amount of Gibbs gun lube.













Please don't think I'm disparaging the little runt....it'll likely turn out well.  

First shots on target are easy & accurate....doubles & triples will simply take some more work.  

Thus far it's super reliable.  The only bobble whatsoever was in the first range trip, midway through the 7th magazine (15rd Springfield factory mag...first time used) it failed to fully go into battery.   I nudged the slide closed....no trouble....then pulled the mag, ejected the bullet, reloaded it into the mag, reinserted & released the slide and keep banging 'em out.  

Zero function problems since. 

Compared to a standard bushing barreled 1911 it field strips easier.    Compared to a bull-barreled 1911 it field strips stupid-easy....as in blindfolded while cooking bacon sammiches easy. 

It carries extremely well....comfortable.    No sharp extended beavertail...no objectionable butt mass....a slim double stack, if such can be said.


It is no 1911.....but it'll likely help ya in a fight until you can get to one. 


Handheld history lesson that I'm enjoying.   

Will check the trigger pull average after this next 250rds. This was the initial pull average after the first night of hand racking and dry firing.


----------



## Railroader

Got back on my training drill today, with my Red Dotted Carry guns.

Two mags with the Glock 44, still working great, and a mag each with the Glock 19mos, and Sig 320.

15 yards, shooting at my rail tie plate as hard as I could go...

TINK, TINK, TINK, TINK, TINK!!!

At some point, I shot the chain on one side, and now it hangs lopsided... ?

Need a new chain link, and a new can of spray paint...


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Got back on my training drill today, with my Red Dotted Carry guns.
> 
> Two mags with the Glock 44, still working great, and a mag each with the Glock 19mos, and Sig 320.
> 
> 15 yards, shooting at my rail tie plate as hard as I could go...
> 
> TINK, TINK, TINK, TINK, TINK!!!
> 
> At some point, I shot the chain on one side, and now it hangs lopsided... ?
> 
> Need a new chain link, and a new can of spray paint...






You have a solid plan with your G44 & G19 ? sights.  

Good stuff. 


I've never fired a P320.     How would you compare it with the feel of your G19 ?


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> It's most definitely not a 1911....nor will it ever be....nor will it come close.
> 
> 
> I was warned away by the purists.    Same ones who swear off rails, flat triggers and other updates to the old girl.
> 
> I missed the Hi Power in the original form....waited too long.   Saw the opportunity for a handheld history lesson when Springfield Armory released their SA-35.
> 
> Picked one up for out the door just under  MSRP + a wait time.
> 
> Arrived less than two weeks ago.
> 
> 250rds down the pipe and realized a few things:
> 
> I like the sights & will learn the trigger
> Vertical stringing during fast-paced fire seems to come from adapting to the light front end of the gun...balance much different than a 1911. I'll need to slow it down and learn the pulse/cycling and go from there.
> There was a hot spot created under web of thumb when manipulating or riding the safety.  The grip change improved the feel tremendously.
> The gun has been reliable with 124gr Norma ball that's running at 1,100+ fps. I will continue with that fodder for another 250rds and then try some 115gr.
> Carries very comfortably in the IWB that Paul from Warbird Leather made for it.
> The ejector appears to me to be on the wimpy side and I'll won't be surprised if it's the first part to fail.
> A lot of finishing marks and tool chatter inside....looks worse than it feels along the rails...they were my initial concern looking at them.  Running some good stuff in there to hopefully keep any shenanigans from occurring.  Hand racked it a pile of times with Gun Butter on the rails before ever shooting it...and then running with ample amount of Gibbs gun lube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't think I'm disparaging the little runt....it'll likely turn out well.
> 
> First shots on target are easy & accurate....doubles & triples will simply take some more work.
> 
> Thus far it's super reliable.  The only bobble whatsoever was in the first range trip, midway through the 7th magazine (15rd Springfield factory mag...first time used) it failed to fully go into battery.   I nudged the slide closed....no trouble....then pulled the mag, ejected the bullet, reloaded it into the mag, reinserted & released the slide and keep banging 'em out.
> 
> Zero function problems since.
> 
> Compared to a standard bushing barreled 1911 it field strips easier.    Compared to a bull-barreled 1911 it field strips stupid-easy....as in blindfolded while cooking bacon sammiches easy.
> 
> It carries extremely well....comfortable.    No sharp extended beavertail...no objectionable butt mass....a slim double stack, if such can be said.
> 
> 
> It is no 1911.....but it'll likely help ya in a fight until you can get to one.
> 
> 
> Handheld history lesson that I'm enjoying.
> 
> Will check the trigger pull average after this next 250rds. This was the initial pull average after the first night of hand racking and dry firing.



Thanks, Dub for the rundown on the newfangled Hi power...

I was all about buying one, but my two new red dotted pistols have put the brakes on that for a while...

You've satisfied some of my curiosity with your nice write up.


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> You have a solid plan with your G44 & G19 ? sights.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> I've never fired a P320.     How would you compare it with the feel of your G19 ?



Comparison...

The Sig feels "nicer", and less "blocky".  It would 100% be better for a smaller handed fellow. Fits "into" the hand very naturally. Points nicely, the trigger is better, and the action is very smooth.

No malfunction of any kind so far, shooting Blazer Brass 115's.

Comparison???

The Sig 320 is James Bond.

The Glock is John Wick...


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Comparison...
> 
> The Sig feels "nicer", and less "blocky".  It would 100% be better for a smaller handed fellow. Fits "into" the hand very naturally. Points nicely, the trigger is better, and the action is very smooth.
> 
> No malfunction of any kind so far, shooting Blazer Brass 115's.
> 
> Comparison???
> 
> The Sig 320 is James Bond.
> 
> The Glock is John Wick...






Sounds very encouraging.   




The verdict is out on the new 007, though.


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Thanks, Dub for the rundown on the newfangled Hi power...
> 
> I was all about buying one, but my two new red dotted pistols have put the brakes on that for a while...
> 
> You've satisfied some of my curiosity with your nice write up.



Certainly can understand how that occurred. Stepping ahead with modern ? striker vs stepping back in time to pick up an all steel irons only unknown. 
Your decision was the same I'd make, too.


I could have sidestepped the pistol entirely....but being a fan of Mr. Browning...I felt I'd be negligent in skipping the experience.   British SAS and other units seemed to like the pistola....figured I'd enjoy giving it a go.

Will keep evaluating it with more range time and it's fully vetted for carry role. 

The 1911 is my clear favorite, but it's an unfair bias from a heap more rounds fired through them.   

The Hi Power has merit....especially back then after the time of its release...before the first aluminum framed Colt Commander 9mm arrived.    Even now....there is the 15rd capacity with its modernized version of the initial 13rd mags.  Modern 1911 flush fit mags are often 9rds.  

Time will tell how much it grows on me.....


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Certainly can understand how that occurred. Stepping ahead with modern ? striker vs stepping back in time to pick up an all steel irons only unknown.
> Your decision was the same I'd make, too.
> 
> 
> I could have sidestepped the pistol entirely....but being a fan of Mr. Browning...I felt I'd be negligent in skipping the experience.   British SAS and other units seemed to like the pistola....figured I'd enjoy giving it a go.
> 
> Will keep evaluating it with more range time and it's fully vetted for carry role.
> 
> The 1911 is my clear favorite, but it's an unfair bias from a heap more rounds fired through them.
> 
> The Hi Power has merit....especially back then after the time of its release...before the first aluminum framed Colt Commander 9mm arrived.    Even now....there is the 15rd capacity with its modernized version of the initial 13rd mags.  Modern 1911 flush fit mags are often 9rds.
> 
> Time will tell how much it grows on me.....



Like your 1911 bias, I am biased toward anything Glock, having carried one daily and shot one frequently for a decade.

All the things that people complain about where Glocks are concerned, I find to be natural, familiar, comfortable, and useable without any thought whatsoever.  From a strictly defensive carry standpoint, I don't believe anything will ever suit me better.

Now, having said that, I like a little variety. I carry a Sig 365 a good bit, and I shoot it better than I ever did a "Baby Glock".  It's my pick if I want to carry a little pistol.

I have a 1911 that I carry a good bit, and I am happy with it.  Always liked 1911s, since my Dad introduced me to them.

There is a very slight chance that this Sig P320 will grow on me enough to become the "primary", but I wouldn't bet on it...


----------



## rosewood

Railroader said:


> Comparison???
> 
> The Sig 320 is James Bond.
> 
> The Glock is John Wick...


Scalpel vs sledge hammer.


----------



## Dub

I agree with the Glocks being solid performers @Railroader 


Never had an issue with one....solid track record....9mm, .40, 10mm & .45....never a bit of trouble. 

No misfeeds, no ejection troubles...no part failures.  Natural pointers for me.  Never had a problem transitioning from Glock to 1911.   You make a your grip, trust the presentation and let it ride.   

Glock triggers have always reset well and provided clean breaking followups.


I suspect I'll always have a G19 and G40 around.   


Planning on tinkering with the G40 trigger some.  I want to maintain reliability....primer strikes assured, but lighten the pull and have a clean wall. It is not a gun that I'll be using for carry...just hunting & target fun....and some future caliber swap for the plinkstering.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Planning on tinkering with the G40 trigger some.  I want to maintain reliability....primer strikes assured, but lighten the pull and have a clean wall.



got this in the mail


----------



## Railroader

Jester896 said:


> got this in the mail



I want to know how this works out...

3.5# in my G40MOS would be a WINNER!


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> I want to know how this works out...
> 
> 3.5# in my G40MOS would be a WINNER!




Cool.

I'll start up a thread in a few days and report in on the G40.

Waiting on two things to arrive.


----------



## Dub

Pit stop at range this morning for 150rds at 10yds.

100 9mm & 51 .38 Super.













Best 20rd mag from the 9mm:






Best 10+1 from the .38Super was the first mag....seeing as how it was my carry gun today....I'm grateful for the best coming first.


----------



## Railroader

Ran my "three red dot guns, thirty rounds" drill this evening.  Target was a sheet of notebook paper with about a 4" X on it, range was 12 yards.

Not worth bragging on like @Dub targets, but kept all rounds on the paper, shooting each gun as fast as possible. 

And that's noticeably faster than possible without the optics.

If I could make a "Dub Target" shooting that fast, I would be doing something...


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Ran my "three red dot guns, thirty rounds" drill this evening.  Target was a sheet of notebook paper with about a 4" X on it, range was 12 yards.
> 
> Not worth bragging on like @Dub targets, but kept all rounds on the paper, shooting each gun as fast as possible.
> 
> And that's noticeably faster than possible without the optics.
> 
> If I could make a "Dub Target" shooting that fast, I would be doing something...



Heck, man….you will outshoot me all day long.


Those two I posted were the best of the four mags from each pistol.


The other three looked like hook ups from last call….the next morning.


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Heck, man….you will outshoot me all day long.
> 
> 
> Those two I posted were the best of the four mags from each pistol.
> 
> 
> The other three looked like hook ups from last call….the next morning.



Woke up at 10 with a 2....


----------



## Railroader

Just got done with today's 30 rounds...

Today the drill was done standing in the back of my Polaris Ranger, shooting over the roof at 25 yards.  Slow, aimed, "sorta supported" on the roof.

I hit a clay with the first shot from the P320...

Spent the rest tink-tinking the steel plates.

Here's my "range" all clean and with no shot up junk laying around.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> Just got done with today's 30 rounds...
> 
> Today the drill was done standing in the back of my Polaris Ranger, shooting over the roof at 25 yards.  Slow, aimed, "sorta supported" on the roof.
> 
> I hit a clay with the first shot from the P320...
> 
> Spent the rest tink-tinking the steel plates.
> 
> Here's my "range" all clean and with no shot up junk laying around.
> 
> View attachment 1138045



I also ran one magazine thru my P365, bouncing a Dew bottle at 7 yards...So I guess that makes today's drill 40 rounds.  Probably been a year since I shot this one, still shoots better than any micro ever!


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> I also ran one magazine thru my P365, bouncing a Dew bottle at 7 yards...So I guess that makes today's drill 40 rounds.  Probably been a year since I shot this one, still shoots better than any micro ever!





You are blessed with a great place to enjoy.   





Agreement on those P365 guns. 



Diet Dew bottles are a favorite target, too.  Last time I did in shooting in the woods that's exactly what I was lighting up.   It really got fun shredding it up with an AR and couple full P-Mags.


----------



## FlipKing

Broke in my new rifle today. .308 Ridgeline with a vx6 on it. After shooting $150 in ammo and returning home super disappointed with my set up I found that my action screws were barely more than finger tight. ?  I had torqued all the scope screws to spec and didn't check the action screws from the factory. Which is why I was shooting 3, 4, 5" groups from what should be a half to 3/4 moa rifle.


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> Broke in my new rifle today. .308 Ridgeline with a vx6 on it. After shooting $150 in ammo and returning home super disappointed with my set up I found that my action screws were barely more than finger tight. ?  I had torqued all the scope screws to spec and didn't check the action screws from the factory. Which is why I was shooting 3, 4, 5" groups from what should be a half to 3/4 moa rifle.












At least it was just a single frustrating range trip....with the promise of calm seas & steady sailing from this point out.


----------



## Jester896




----------



## FlipKing

Expensive lesson for a free fix lol


----------



## Railroader

Dang it, man...

That sucks, but at least you know what happened..


----------



## frankwright

I shot an IDPA match in a cold drizzle all day. 
G45 performed better than me and I was able to keep the water out of my Red Dot lens!
It was still better than painting the kitchen or some other honey do!


----------



## Railroader

Cleaned out the trucks today, and found several Diet Dew bottles.

I had no choice but to shoot some holes in them, before putting them in the trash.

Tossed them out from 5 to 15 yards and ran my usual 30 round drill.  

I like shooting SO MUCH better when bottles are bouncing, and dirt is flying...

I also shoot BETTER this way, than at a paper target...

And, it's more FUN!


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Cleaned out the trucks today, and found several Diet Dew bottles.
> 
> I had no choice but to shoot some holes in them, before putting them in the trash.
> 
> Tossed them out from 5 to 15 yards and ran my usual 30 round drill.
> 
> I like shooting SO MUCH better when bottles are bouncing, and dirt is flying...
> 
> I also shoot BETTER this way, than at a paper target...
> 
> And, it's more FUN!





Heck yeah.

Total agreement.


Makes me long for steel targets....wish my range had 'em.



Was thinking about buying a dueling tree and/or plate rack to take along on sessions at the WMA ranges.


----------



## SakoL61R

My 10 yr old ran his first straight in skeet this afternoon as #1 in a squad of 4.
Ol’ Dad was #4 so the pressure was on?.  Ran a 25 right with him.
Honorary hat shoot afterward.  Super proud of my boy!


----------



## Railroader

SakoL61R said:


> My 10 yr old ran his first straight in skeet this afternoon as #1 in a squad of 4.
> Ol’ Dad was #4 so the pressure was on?.  Ran a 25 right with him.
> Honorary hat shoot afterward.  Super proud of my boy!



A shot-up hat tip ?, to the good stuff!!!

Well done, men!


----------



## Jester896

Good Job!
hope everyone signed it as well


----------



## Dub

SakoL61R said:


> My 10 yr old ran his first straight in skeet this afternoon as #1 in a squad of 4.
> Ol’ Dad was #4 so the pressure was on?.  Ran a 25 right with him.
> Honorary hat shoot afterward.  Super proud of my boy!




Mighty fine achievement !!!!

Congrats to your boy and to you, Pops.


----------



## Dub

Intended to get to the range....but other stuff came up.  Did get a chance to sit down a few minutes with some afternoon coffee and work on a G40 that's been waiting on me for some simple enhancements.

First up was to fit check a Bar-Sto 10mm barrel I'd ordered for it.
Accuracy wasn't bad with the original, but wanted full support & rifling that will play well some of the handloads planned for it.....and perhaps just a tad tighter shooting.  Perhaps.













Some slight stoning & filing is going to be needed...more than I time to get into today. 

Future fun.



Removed the factory sights and added a set of 10-8 tall sights for back up sights.  Used the green fiber optic to give it some contrast with the optic.  Made the rear bulb as large as I could....easier to see.






























Got into the optic bidness next.  Georgia-based company for the plate.  

I should have my butt whupped for where the ? came from.  I really should.  
















Titanium construction. Closed emitter.  Solar panel. Easy-access battery tray.  2 MOA dot with 32 MOA halo (can be turned off).   Features not available from anywhere else that I could find.

















The final thing on today's agenda was to swap out the trigger, firing pin safety plunger & reduced power spring.

At the time the parts were ordered there weren't many options for aftermarket triggers for this Gen4 G40.   Johnny Glock seemed to be getting some good reviews.    Perhaps in time I will also be able to give a good review....time will tell.

Parts swap out went easy. Glock easy.









Factory trigger with 20 pull average:








Johnny Glock trigger with 10 pull average, more defined wall with more favorable reset feel....but heavier pull   :





There were alternative springs included in the trigger kit.   Pulled up one of his install vids on the u-tubz TV and saw where I can lighten through spring config changes and  some other easy steps.     Gonna leave it like it is is now and see how it shoots....and get the optic zeroed.


----------



## FlipKing

Well...turns out tightened actions screws help. Shot 3 half moa groups. All with 168 smks. Unfortunately this rifle doesn't like Hornady at all and only shot HSM gamechangers at 1 moa. So gotta find the hunting round that works for it.


----------



## Steven037

Took the Glock 19 and 43 and ran them. Wanted to get a feel for my new Sig 320x Compact. Always been a Glock guy but decided to give the striker fired Sig’s a try. Between the three I put 300 rounds down range. Mostly the 19 and the 320. I have to say I really like the Sig. Maybe the grip angle or the straight trigger but it feels good. Accuracy was about the same between the two. Recoil/recovery I’d give a nod to the Sig vs my gen3 19. Probably go back tomorrow and do it again.


----------



## Railroader

Steven037 said:


> Took the Glock 19 and 43 and ran them. Wanted to get a feel for my new Sig 320x Compact. Always been a Glock guy but decided to give the striker fired Sig’s a try. Between the three I put 300 rounds down range. Mostly the 19 and the 320. I have to say I really like the Sig. Maybe the grip angle or the straight trigger but it feels good. Accuracy was about the same between the two. Recoil/recovery I’d give a nod to the Sig vs my gen3 19. Probably go back tomorrow and do it again.



I'm liking my 320 as well.  It just feels "good".  As if I am cheating on the Glocks, after 30 years... ?

But they don't mind a bit... ?


----------



## deerslayer357

Took a trio of 410 single shots for myself and 2 buddies and got red dots sighted in on them for turkey season.  All 3 sighted in and confirmed in 10 rounds total.


Then ran a cylinder of 357’s and 41’s through 2 Blackhawk’s at 30-40 yards..

Not as much as I wanted to get done but had other stuff to do


----------



## menhadenman

Man I was on fire today @Dub - 6MB and 25-06 at sunrise, then after dropping some pines I busted clays with my middle boy then let the two youngest shoot some 22LR with pappy. Life is good!


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Man I was on fire today @Dub - 6MB and 25-06 at sunrise, then after dropping some pines I busted clays with my middle boy then let the two youngest shoot some 22LR with pappy. Life is good!




A perfect day had right there.  ??????


----------



## Jester896

I played with the Thompson Twins yesterday...they are a hoot


----------



## Railroader

While she was cooking sausage and eggs this morning, I stepped out back for my daily 30 rounds...



I changed it up a bit today.  From 10 yards, I fired one round as fast as possible, from the holster.  

"Draw to TINK!" time seems to be pretty dang quick to me.

Probably turtle-slow in reality, but my confidence in using these optics is becoming pretty real, and that is the goal...

Got a couple of tidbits to add regarding the P320, and G44 in their respective threads...


----------



## Railroader

Man...

I have never been as good with a handgun as I was today...

Did my 30 round drill shooting each of my three plates, tink-tink-tink, from the holster at 12 yards.

Fast, and smooth...

That went so well that I got 30 more rounds, to shoot at some corn cobs I put out for the deer.  They explode wonderfully!  Corn all over the place!

That went so well that I loaded everything I had for the Sig 320 (a pair of 10s and a pair of 15s) and for the Glock 19mos (three 19s and three 15s) and went to blasting Dew bottles and golf balls from 5 to 15 yards.  Bottles bouncing, golf balls rolling and jumping....I hit one just right at about seven yards, and the thing flew 25 yards or so into the woods, and outta my life... ?

A perfect chip shot, I guess!!

Didn't plan on shooting up 200 rounds today, but it seemed that I just couldn't miss, so I rolled with it.

Easily the best day of pistol shooting ever, and I gotta blame these newfangled optic sights...


----------



## Dub

Awesome trigger therapy @Railroader 

Mighty enthused to hear your fun is getting even more so


----------



## rosewood

Why yes I did. Some 10mm goodness a 40 and 9 mixed in. Got my trijiconsights relamped back from factory and had to check zero after i installed.￼￼


----------



## Dub

Hawks & 2011 today.






Went ahead and got the first fast 60rds outa the way.  My rate of fire switch is hung on "stupid" with this gun....or most.  Going after a dot that I'd stuck near the shoulder hoping I could leave the rest of the large open for the .44-sized holes.


----------



## BriarPatch99

My Son came in with a Delton Sierra AR 15 ...15" Mloc forearm  ...1/9" twist .... We mounted a SIG red dot  and zeroed close at 25 yards .... was in the process of zeroing at 100 yards when dark got us ....

Have to make another attempt another day ...


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> My Son came in with a Delton Sierra AR 15 ...15" Mloc forearm  ...1/9" twist .... We mounted a SIG red dot  and zeroed close at 25 yards .... was in the process of zeroing at 100 yards when dark got us ....
> 
> Have to make another attempt another day ...




Gonna be a fun one for him.  That will be a straight forward affair….fast into action and definitely flat enough to run the dot well to distance.





I need some quiet time on the bench to mount optics on two AR’s that I am setting up as close in config as I can.

Same triggers, same 1-8 LPVO, same slings, etc.

M-Lock & Key-Mod rails to work around.

16” barrels of similar profile & semi-close in weight.

Not identical guns, but will be very close.

Accuracy & reliability will determine how it goes from there.


I think it’s gonna be huge fun with them on range days.


Maybe…..just maybe…I can dial in on a “house load” of 55gr Hornady tips over CFE223 that they’ll both run really well.

Looking forward to the fun.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Dub said:


> Gonna be a fun one for him.  That will be a straight forward affair….fast into action and definitely flat enough to run the dot well to distance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some quiet time on the bench to mount optics on two AR’s that I am setting up as close in config as I can.
> 
> Same triggers, same 1-8 LPVO, same slings, etc.
> 
> M-Lock & Key-Mod rails to work around.
> 
> 16” barrels of similar profile & semi-close in weight.
> 
> Not identical guns, but will be very close.
> 
> Accuracy & reliability will determine how it goes from there.
> 
> 
> I think it’s gonna be huge fun with them on range days.
> 
> 
> Maybe…..just maybe…I can dial in on a “house load” of 55gr Hornady tips over CFE223 that they’ll both run really well.
> 
> Looking forward to the fun.



He had  SIG M400 ...never could get it to shoot worth anything .... some guy want it and it traveled on ... 

The Delton is a nice feeling package . ..  Mid length gas system ....pretty soft shooting ....
25 yards shows promise .... that is with "Perfecta" ammo ...just to get close and on paper  ....

Probably with some good factory ammo or some better reloaded bullets .....I think it will be a useful rifle ...


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> He had  SIG M400 ...never could get it to shoot worth anything .... some guy want it and it traveled on ...
> 
> The Delton is a nice feeling package . ..  Mid length gas system ....pretty soft shooting ....
> 25 yards shows promise .... that is with "Perfecta" ammo ...just to get close and on paper  ....
> 
> Probably with some good factory ammo.or some better reloaded bullets .....I think it will be a useful rifle ...



Absolutely will be handy.

Please keep us posted on how it all comes together.


----------



## rosewood

Zeroed the Grendel and then shot a couple of groups.  Only shot 50 yards, but the groups were not too bad, maybe just under an inch.  Will have to do some tweeking and stretch it out to 100 yards, but this will do for some hog hunting I am planning in the next week or so.  The load was bumping on 2500 FPS with the 123gr SST.

Also did some more test loads in my S&W 1013.  Tested some 357 sig target loads I am developing with berrys thick plate bullets out of my P229.  Tested a used S&W 59XX mag I picked up dirt cheap at LGS in the 6906 (was flawless by the way).  Burned thru a few more rounds in the TX22. 

Was a good range day.  Beautiful weather and no one in my way.

Rosewood


----------



## Lukikus2

Burned up some 9 and 556.


----------



## transfixer

partially zeroed my latest .300bo upper,  got rid of a heavy barreled 10.5in in favor of a Faxon 10.5in Gunner profile,  technically not lightweight,  but much lighter than the previous heavy barrel I had,  used a Strike Industry collar adjustable gas block for the first time,  I think I'm going to like the gas block,  the pistol is much more balanced now with this barrel, zeroed it at 50yds,  ran out of time and motivation to try it at 100yd,  I'll do that next time,   

    shot a few rounds in the mdl 37 I recently traded for,   after installing a Wilson spring kit,  very smooth DA pull,   no problem hitting pine cones at about 7yds,   I'm pleased !


----------



## Railroader

I ain't shot nothing lately....Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> I ain't shot nothing lately....Maybe tomorrow.




Same here, man.

I'm getting antsy.


----------



## JustUs4All

TC Hawken 50 cal patched round balls at half sized steel torso at 100 yards offhand.  Glasses required to see the sites which made seeing the target an adventure.


----------



## Dub

@chuckdog  you doing alright, man ?

Been shooting lately ?

Hope all is well and the pollen doesn't have you stove up.   


Weather is getting better and morning range trips will be awesome....real soon.


----------



## Railroader

I ran 100 thru a little youth model 10-22 I picked up for The Kid and Little Brother.

The Williams fiber optic sights are very good and even with my old eyes, a Dew bottle is in deep trouble at 50...

The new Ruger 10-22s are not as "nice" as they used to be, but they work just as well as ever...

A good buy!


----------



## Jester896

Railroader said:


> The new Ruger 10-22s are not as "nice" as they used to be, but they work just as well as ever...
> 
> A good buy!


Oh no…say it ain’t so…I have the one y’all guilted me into sill in the box in the safe. The wood on mine looks good to me. What is different?


----------



## Railroader

Jester896 said:


> Oh no…say it ain’t so…I have the one y’all guilted me into sill in the box in the safe. The wood on mine looks good to me. What is different?



Well to start with, the trigger guard, and mag release are now plastic.  The letter engraving on the barrel, and receiver is not as "sharply" done.  The painted finish on the receiver is kinda caked on looking, and the plastic stock is what you would expect on a BB gun. 

Now it sounds like I am complaining pretty hard here, but not really...

There are nice features, such as the Williams fiber optics, a cool Ruger eagle on the pistol grip, the bolt is shiny with a laser logo, and despite the plastic stuff, the trigger ain't bad.  It also came with sling swivel studs, and a scope base.

My hat is tipped to Ruger for still being able to put out a GREAT WORKING rifle, made to kid dimensions and able to take all the punishment a kid will certainly dish out, at a still good price of $263 on a distributor promotion deal.

If you want a nicer 10-22, they are still available.  

As is the norm with Ruger, they offer plenty of options and cool distributor exclusives.

I'm a big fan of the little rifle, just a bit wistful for how things used to be...


----------



## sleepr71

It’s been over a year since I went in there….but Barrow Automotive in Butler always has a PILE of various 10-22’s. From Pink ones,plain janes,to custom ones with nicer wood stocks,or whatever you can imagine?. They get trade ins & May even build some of them there. IF I wanted another one..that’s where I’d go…??


----------



## Jester896

Railroader said:


> If you want a nicer 10-22, they are still available
> .


ahh...mine is like the old deluxe
isn't the trigger guard integral with the trigger assembly?


----------



## Railroader

Jester896 said:


> ahh...mine is like the old deluxe
> isn't the trigger guard integral with the trigger assembly?



Yep, now plastic...


----------



## Steven037

Finally got some help at the store so I took a midweek afternoon off. Made a trip to the range to shoot my new Sig 320x compact with DPP. And my TRP 10mm. I’m really liking that dot. TRP shoots amazing. Sweetest shooting 10mm Ive ever shot. Put about 200 rounds through each. Now to get to loading up some more 10mm.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Finally got some help at the store so I took a midweek afternoon off. Made a trip to the range to shoot my new Sig 320x compact with DPP. And my TRP 10mm. I’m really liking that dot. TRP shoots amazing. Sweetest shooting 10mm Ive ever shot. Put about 200 rounds through each. Now to get to loading up some more 10mm.




Well done, sir......very well done.


That's making great use of an afternoon off.


----------



## Railroader

Yep, shot a box in the G40MOS...

http://forum.gon.com/threads/suppressor-sights-on-the-g40mos-10mm.1015031/


----------



## rosewood

Shot my Grendel Wed afternoon.  Here is my 50 yard grouping and the 2 yard grouping.  Gotta hit the rifle range now to test the 100 yard grouping.


----------



## Dub

Nice & tight, @rosewood ….and smoothly ejected.


----------



## Jester896

I have re torqued my barrel, re torqued my action, adjusted my trigger to 1# 10oz, weighed out bullets and am all ready to go shoot the .22 match in the morning


----------



## Jester896

The match is next weekend 

one thing is clear from the practice session from this morning...
I need more practice.


----------



## bullgator

I shot 10 rounds of 9mm and 10 rounds of 5.56 today. It was a safety and qualifications class to join a private range. I joined under their remote precision membership that allows access to a 2000 yard range. The remote membership is for those that live far enough away that they won’t be there often enough to pay for a full membership. I’m good for 5 visits a year. The 2000 yard range is used for PRS matches and they have steel targets already set up. The 500 yard range also has steel at known distances. There’s also a 100 yard range with handgun steel. Since it’s a training facility they allow holstered sidearms as well as shooting from a draw.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> I shot 10 rounds of 9mm and 10 rounds of 5.56 today. It was a safety and qualifications class to join a private range. I joined under their remote precision membership that allows access to a 2000 yard range. The remote membership is for those that live far enough away that they won’t be there often enough to pay for a full membership. I’m good for 5 visits a year. The 2000 yard range is used for PRS matches and they have steel targets already set up. The 500 yard range also has steel at known distances. There’s also a 100 yard range with handgun steel. Since it’s a training facility they allow holstered sidearms as well as shooting from a draw.




That sounds like paradise


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> That sounds like paradise


It’s almost 2 hours away......so I joined to check DOPE on any new loads. I can also use the 500 yard range to play with hunting rifles and loads.


----------



## Jester896

where is it?  If it is 2 hours north of you it is about 2 hours for me too.


----------



## Railroader

Yep, I did.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/glock-44-and-sightmark-mini-shot-at-50-yards.1015230/


----------



## Jester896

I shot that .22 match yesterday in that 15mph wind with gusts.
Managed to keep all but about 6 in the 10 or X ring out of the 60 rounds


----------



## Dub

I didn't shoot anything today....but today I did make a couple guns a little bit easier to shoot.

I've got about 1/3 of my bench top cleared off for gun cleaning & tinkering.

Today...was tinkering time.




























Got some more work to do before bedtime.

There is a .44mag SRH & M70 calling my name......






Jester896 said:


> I shot that .22 match yesterday in that 15mph wind with gusts.
> Managed to keep all but about 6 in the 10 or X ring out of the 60 rounds



That's some great shooting...period.     Taking into account that type of wind makes it phenomenal as far as I'm concerned.



I believe I've been bitten by a rimfire bug.

This weekend I acted on a powerful urge to set up a .22lr near identical to my 6.5.

I'll post up the details shortly.


----------



## Adam5

I shot my S&W 17 for the first time in a while, shot my Ruger Charger for the first time, and ran a few rounds through my two S&W Shield Plus Performance Centers after having the sight swapped between them.

I can see the Ruger Charger .22 quickly becoming my favorite toy, especially after I get a folding brace for it and my Suppressor is out of ATF jail.


----------



## Railroader

I posted a picture of my nice cleaned up and organized work table a month or so ago...


Now, it looks like Midway USA exploded on it again... ? ?


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I shot my S&W 17 for the first time in a while, shot my Ruger Charger for the first time, and ran a few rounds through my two S&W Shield Plus Performance Centers after having the sight swapped between them.
> 
> I can see the Ruger Charger .22 quickly becoming my favorite toy, especially after I get a folding brace for it and my Suppressor is out of ATF jail. View attachment 1146085




Looks like you had some relaxing time getting them cleaned up.

A good day off for me finds me at a range in the morning.....chores & errands afterwards and then winding it down in the late afternoon with a pot of coffee and a gun cleaning session while watching news, etc. 

5-6 more years and erry'day can be a day off. 



I'm interested in seeing your ongoing impressions with the Charger.  I can see where it would be superfun using that bipod and walking shots onto a distant target and hearing it ring out, 





Railroader said:


> I posted a picture of my nice cleaned up and organized work table a month or so ago...
> 
> 
> Now, it looks like Midway USA exploded on it again... ? ?




I remember that pic well.....your bench was open space.   Neat.  Organized.

It's good for them to get that way in between projects.    My problem is that my benches currently look like Sandford & Son's yard. 


I did spend the time to clear off 1/3 of one of them so I could have some space to mount a couple scopes....and move scopes around between rifles....and replace mounts/rings on older guns.     It was clean, clear, uncluttered....that 1/3 of the bench.

Now....a few days later....it's kinda sorta right back where it started....piled up with the theme music playing once again......


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Looks like you had some relaxing time getting them cleaned up.
> 
> A good day off for me finds me at a range in the morning.....chores & errands afterwards and then winding it down in the late afternoon with a pot of coffee and a gun cleaning session while watching news, etc.
> 
> 5-6 more years and erry'day can be a day off.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in seeing your ongoing impressions with the Charger.  I can see where it would be superfun using that bipod and walking shots onto a distant target and hearing it ring out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that pic well.....your bench was open space.   Neat.  Organized.
> 
> It's good for them to get that way in between projects.    My problem is that my benches currently look like Sandford & Son's yard.
> 
> 
> I did spend the time to clear off 1/3 of one of them so I could have some space to mount a couple scopes....and move scopes around between rifles....and replace mounts/rings on older guns.     It was clean, clear, uncluttered....that 1/3 of the bench.
> 
> Now....a few days later....it's kinda sorta right back where it started....piled up with the theme music playing once again......




 I can name that tune in two notes....


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> I did spend the time to clear off 1/3 of one of them so I could have some space to mount a couple scopes....and move scopes around between rifles....and replace mounts/rings on older guns.
> 
> [/MEDIA]



Playing musical scopes huh?  I do that once and again when I get a new one.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Playing musical scopes huh?  I do that once and again when I get a new one.
> 
> Rosewood




Yep.

About to tell on myself....how long it's been since shooting certain guns....and how heavy-handed I tended to be "in the old days".

So...years ago I was a new member of semi-local hunt club.  Toward the end of the first season I got a call from the VP of the club, Mr. Woody Coffee.....one in the same Woody Coffee who founded this wonderful forum we are enjoying here.     

He asked me if I was done hunting for the year....if not, he offered up one of his stands where he'd been seeing does with regularity.  I was mighty grateful and I took him up on the offer. Last morning of the season I was in his stand ....rifle in hand...my old .270.    Right on schedule does started crossing a trail about 150yds from the stand. 

Woody had a nice bag rest for the forend....you simply couldn't ask for a better rifle rested shot.....all I had to do was line up the crosshairs and not jerk the trigger.

Shot the first doe......then a minute later another crossed...shot her, too.

Unloaded my rifle and and made ready to get down from the nice comfortable stand.

Walked the trail a few minutes later to the "ambush" spot where I knew I'd hit 'em while they crossed the path.

Both had jumped at the shot....figured they'd be piled up in the brush a few steps off the trail.

Nope.

No does.

No blood.

No hair.

No nothing. Spent a couple hours making sure.  

Season was over and it was a while afterwards that I went to the range to shoot that gun again....shooting the same ammo that I had with me on that hunt.  Shooting at the club's short range.   Erratic grouping....way erratic.

I'd handloaded that ammo.  140gr Nosler BT over H4831sc.   The gun, M700 BDL stainless,  shot those loads really well....before. 

After a while I got around to pulling the bullets using a kinetic hammer...weighed up the charges...consistent.


In time I started checking the scope, VX3 4.5-14x50mm ....discovered in time there was a broken mount screw.     




So...this single event wound up starting a series of scopes being moving around.  I began using a torque wrench from that point forward.  No more heavy handedness on my part.


----------



## rosewood

Picked up the wheeler fat wrench up at BPS on clearance several years back.  That was when I realized I had been torquing all of my scope screws way too much.  Fortunately, I never broke one like you.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Picked up the wheeler fat wrench up at BPS on clearance several years back.  That was when I realized I had been torquing all of my scope screws way too much.  Fortunately, I never broke one like you.
> 
> Rosewood








When I hear people grumble over the cost of a torque wrench, quality mounts, solid gear etc.....I'll share that story with them.

Getting a day off to spend in the woods....high value.

Getting a shot on some good eating deer.....high value.

Being able to call Mr Woody and thank him for the opportunity to hunt his nice stand....priceless.

What would have really topped it off....also being able to tell him that two clean kills were made from his stand....and the deer were right on schedule as he'd said they likely would be.......would've have been mighty nice.


----------



## frankwright

First range trip for my Walther PDP compact. First Walther I ever owned.
Fired 100+ FMJ,JHP and coated flat point. Zero problems.

Trigger has a bit more take up then some but is light and smooth and reset is very short and smooth.

 I do not care for the 3 dot sights as the rear is very wide. I ordered some Truglo TFX Pros for it. It is optic ready but this will be an iron sight gun.
Feels very good in the hand and quick back on target.


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> First range trip for my Walther PDP compact. First Walther I ever owned.
> Fired 100+ FMJ,JHP and coated flat point. Zero problems.
> 
> Trigger has a bit more take up then some but is light and smooth and reset is very short and smooth.
> 
> View attachment 1146441 I do not care for the 3 dot sights as the rear is very wide. I ordered some Truglo TFX Pros for it. It is optic ready but this will be an iron sight gun.
> Feels very good in the hand and quick back on target.


Love me some Truglo TFO/TFX sights.   I would put them on about every gun I might ever carry if they made them to fit.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> First range trip for my Walther PDP compact. First Walther I ever owned.
> Fired 100+ FMJ,JHP and coated flat point. Zero problems.
> 
> Trigger has a bit more take up then some but is light and smooth and reset is very short and smooth.
> 
> View attachment 1146441 I do not care for the 3 dot sights as the rear is very wide. I ordered some Truglo TFX Pros for it. It is optic ready but this will be an iron sight gun.
> Feels very good in the hand and quick back on target.




That looks really well laid out. Controls easily reachable. 

I like what I'm seeing with the relief under trigger guard and real estate at the beavertail.  Appears to afford a nice high hand placement. 

Optics ready, too.


----------



## Steven037

Spent some time with the 6mmARC today. When I built it I didn’t plan on running suppressor but now that I am I wanted to make sure it functions well with a standard gas block and the suppressor. Didn’t want to do an adjustable gas block if I don’t have to. It ran just fine with no detectable point of impact shift. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Lukikus2

Yeah. At a public range. 10 different guns. Some of the same caliber. Some awesome folks of the same caliber also. 
Ended it by shooting a nerf football with shotguns. I mean seriously. What could be better than that?


----------



## Railroader

Lukikus2 said:


> Yeah. At a public range. 10 different guns. Some of the same caliber. Some awesome folks of the same caliber also.
> Ended it by shooting a nerf football with shotguns. I mean seriously. What could be better than that?



Nerf football with a shotgun, now why didn't I think of that???

The Kid would LOVE it!!! ?


----------



## Lukikus2

Railroader said:


> Nerf football with a shotgun, now why didn't I think of that???
> 
> The Kid would LOVE it!!! ?



My 27 year old kid loved it. He put three rounds on it and asked if he hit it. I said I didn't throw it that far. ? It self seals also. Shot a CZ. I like .


----------



## frankwright

I took my new Walther PDP 4" Compact to the range today. I added Truglo TFX Pro sights to it and that is all.
It is optic ready but this one will keep iron sights.

It shot very well after I bumped the rear sight over a little. It has a very nice trigger and short reset but has a little more take up than I like but I will probably leave it alone as I shoot from reset after the first shot anyway.
I shot about 100 rounds, all 124gr reloads. JHP, FMJ and coated RN FP.

My first Walther but what they say about them is true, good solid gun right out of the box.


----------



## Railroader

Did an interesting favor for a buddy of mine today...

He helped me change the tie rod ends on my Polaris Ranger, worn out at 3K miles...

And in return, I sighted in his Dad's KelTec CMR30 at 75 yards...

I was very pleasantly surprised at how well the little tiny Tinkertoy Rifle shot.  He has a 3-9x40 Tasco mounted on it, for shooting at beavers in his pond, or any other varmints that happen by.

Here's a (file photo) that shows the approximate setup...



Shooting off sandbags and my picnic table, I wound up with five touching, one out just a smidge, and a called flyer out by an inch at 75.

Ammo was Winchester 40gr JHPs, and the little rifle functioned perfectly.

I really enjoyed my little session at the Railroader Range today, and now I want one of these, to go with my PMR30 pistol... ?


----------



## Jester896

i wonder if I could find one in Kryptec Typhoon to match me PMR-30


----------



## Railroader

Jester896 said:


> i wonder if I could find one in Kryptec Typhoon to match me PMR-30



Mine would need to be burnt bronze... ?


----------



## sleepr71

Does the CMR30 use the same mags as the PMR30? If so….I may have to have one.! Love a 22Mag inside 100yds?  Only thing I have against my PMR30 is: it is LOUD…?‍?


----------



## SC Hunter

sleepr71 said:


> Does the CMR30 use the same mags as the PMR30? If so….I may have to have one.! Love a 22Mag inside 100yds?  Only thing I have against my PMR30 is: it is LOUD…?‍?


Yes they do use the same mags.


----------



## Railroader

Here's the best group from the little CMR...This was from 50, the 75 was a little more ragged, and right to left.

Still pretty impressive accuracy from the little rifle...


----------



## HarryO45

Couple weeks ago family three gun match.  We shot PCC, AK and AR for rifles.  Targets from five feet to 200 yards.  The AR scored the fastest times from all of us.  AK is a lot of fun, but boy it can get hot.  My son is using it for local (TX) AK matches, and wants to keep it original irons and wood for competition purposes.  

We had a great day.


----------



## frankwright

I took my Springfield Armory XDM Elite 3.8" 10mm to the range today.
It shot very well. 
I shot all handloads from mild to pretty warm. Mostly Hornady 180 XTP and HAP but some Xtreme HP too.
Recoil was easier than my recently gone G29. I will probably settle on a mid range load for this gun.
It is optic ready but plan to leave it iron sighted for now at  least.
This is a CCW to the pig land and then handle anything that comes up while scouting,clearing trails or filling feeders.
I need to get a good holster,have not looked yet but usually end up with KT-Mech as they make a good OWB holster pretty fast and reasonable priced.


----------



## Jester896

I did!
I have been fighting with my CZ 455 Varmint for a while now.  I may have it worked out now.  Barrel torque is at about 32-33 in # and the action is torqued (both screws) to 20 in #.

There are best I can tell 15 rounds in this group

a few of them got away from me but not bad

I moved to another target and the people on the bench next to me started shooting something with a brake on it.  Took just a minute to get it out of my mind.  The wind picked up a bit too and had to back down on the power to see the flag a little better. There are 25 in this one.





A good day at the Chickasawhatchee WMA Range!  That might be minute of squirrel 

Also changed from S-K Plus to Eley Tenex.  I have 2 bricks of that so it should last a minute.  Got it all weight sorted before I left...those were 51.2gr I believe.


----------



## Railroader

Range Day here at The Ranch.  Shot a bunch of stuff, and gave that brand new old Bushnell one more chance.

Elevation is a bit weird, but it'll do for a plinker, or squirrel sniper...

From 50 on bags...



Glad I didn't chuck it in the woods!!!


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I did!
> I have been fighting with my CZ 455 Varmint for a while now.  I may have it worked out now.  Barrel torque is at about 32-33 in # and the action is torqued (both screws) to 20 in #.
> 
> There are best I can tell 15 rounds in this group
> View attachment 1150558
> a few of them got away from me but not bad
> 
> I moved to another target and the people on the bench next to me started shooting something with a brake on it.  Took just a minute to get it out of my mind.  The wind picked up a bit too and had to back down on the power to see the flag a little better. There are 25 in this one.
> 
> View attachment 1150559
> 
> View attachment 1150560
> 
> A good day at the Chickasawhatchee WMA Range!  That might be minute of squirrel
> 
> Also changed from S-K Plus to Eley Tenex.  I have 2 bricks of that so it should last a minute.  Got it al weighed out before I left...those were 51.2gr I believe.


Those brakes rattle your teeth and make it hard to focus.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Those brakes rattle your teeth and make it hard to focus.



really got me when both sides did it...could feel it on my face...like someone blowing on me.

One of my friends used to slap me with his hat while I was shooting...to make it fair he said....it has been a minute since I shot with him


----------



## bullgator

I got to the range with the 2000 yard bay today. I shot using a bipod from a table top and prone. The range from those positions were 427, 514, and 786. The wind was 1.25-1.5 mils to the point of a bouncing reticle. DOPE was spot on at all ranges, but hits were sporadic depending on me launching at the right point of a moving reticle. I ended the day shooting from a tripod at 990 yards on a steel silhouette with about 45-50% hits. Considering the unstable conditions, I’ll take it. 
Now, my annealer should be here tomorrow so I’ll have about 300 pieces of Dasher brass to work. On second thought, I think I’ll find some old .243 cases to practice on first.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I think I’ll find some old .243 cases to practice on first.



I have plenty you can practice on

sounds like a fun day.  I am really looking forward to the 21st.  We were invited to a 1K yd shoot a couple of towns over on a farm.  I don't have as much .260 ammo as I thought but I won't be able to get there until lunch.  Dasher won't be ready either...still will be a big time.


----------



## Jester896

I tried my .260...been about 2 years I think.
wind 12:00 6mph+
temp was 91* with real feel of 98*
too hot for W760...primers are pretty flat
as usual it takes 2 shots to get there and as you can see I let one get away


----------



## deerslayer357

I ran a handful of mags of 10MM on the steel 3/4 silhouette from 50 yards.  23/35 hits with iron sights.  Needs a good bit of work, but this was the first time I shot this pistol in 6 months or more. 

 Hoping to move to a 6” round plate and get the hit percentage up to 90+% at that range before deer season


----------



## FlipKing

Did 100 rounds in my War Poet today. It calls for 200rd break in but it ran flawlessly. Shooting with a red dot is a different animal for sure though.


----------



## frankwright

Sunday I shot an ICORE (Revolver Only) match at Riverbend. 
It was a blast, I really enjoy watching all the wheelguns in action and some of those guys are really good.
Because my eyes are so bad I added a Red Dot to my S&W 66 and it sure made a difference in my hit ratio, especially on the steel plates.
I have been looking into a major upgrade, maybe a S&W 929, but they are hard to find and expensive.
Then there would be new holster, moon clips and holders, I may just play with what I got for a while.


----------



## sbroadwell

Shot the 1911, 3 mags. I shot a couple mags the other day, wanted to have enough shot to justify cleaning - I really like to clean guns, for some reason.

Target was a Sprite bottle, about 40 feet. Hit it, or came close enough, to scare it every time. It's pretty nice to be able to shoot in the yard.


----------



## Railroader

This afternoon, The Kid and Little Brother shot up about 200 rounds in the little youth model 10-22.

Soda bottles and Aluminum Cans out to about 35 yards.

I just loaded magazines, and let em' have at it...

It IS nice to be able to shoot in the yard... ?


----------



## Jester896

I shot the 22 match this morning

grabbed a Samich and headed just South of Edison (45minutes) to shoot again centerfire this time

Started shooting my buddy"s Dasher @ 500...just could see the orange dot in the center of that 6" gong...but I got it.  Then I got on my .260 and sent some to the other side of the rack...took a minute to get on...those loads were too hot for the conditions.  I got all but 4 that I had in my box downrange when the bottom fell out.

Rifle is wet, gear is wet, I am wet and the red clay roads are all over my li'l black truck...it was a great day!

Salmon up on the Blackstone next after a nap


----------



## rmp

I finished the bedding on the 700 this morning which turned out better than I thought it would. Cleaned up nicely. 

I wanted to test the 123 Scenar trials I made up for the Kimber 6.5L yesterday and test the newly bedded .270. I took some 130 NBT loads from my ADL stash just to get some rounds through it. Starting with the 6.5L and some 125 NPT hunting loads just to get going. 



I made the mistake of shooting the 700 with its factory Walker trigger between groups with the Kimber. Oh well, I own it 100%. 5 shots at 100M. Not too bad considering the whole outfit weighs less than some barrels. “Cow barrels” ?





The .270 did ok but needs a trigger tweak and more rounds through it.


----------



## rmp

Forgot this one. Before scope adjustment and prior to .005” deeper seating depth.  
No one despises mediocre groups more than I but the load shows promise.


----------



## Jester896

I pulled the trigger on a few of these today


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I pulled the trigger on a few of these today




I miss the game.

Glad to know you are enjoying it.  

Fun times, personal challenges, camaraderie....all excellent.

Always enjoyed simply getting out there and getting in a quick nine by myself....or a marathon  36 rolling party with the group.  Birdies & a pile of beer cans and a heap of trash talking.


----------



## Jester896

It’s been a minute @Dub ….the 8 iron was one fire. 1st time in over a year and a half I’ve played. Not sure if you can see how small the green is. I’m not sure there is a flagstick on either side of that pin placement.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

New scope on .243.


----------



## Railroader

I went to the golf course today, too.

Hung out in the woods at 14, and sniped golf balls off tees with my suppressed 10-22.

I choose 14 because it's a little downhill from my hide, and by then, players are generally too buzzed to figure out what's going on.

That's how I enjoy golf....


----------



## Railroader

******ATTENTION*****

The above post was purely a joke, no golf balls were harmed, nor golfers frightened or harmed...


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> It’s been a minute @Dub ….the 8 iron was one fire. 1st time in over a year and a half I’ve played. Not sure if you can see how small the green is. I’m not sure there is a flagstick on either side of that pin placement.



Glad you got out there.  It’s a great game.


Back when I played I would maintain a 13 handicap with a beer-a-hole pace.  

In a couple of my groups we had guys that would take a swig of whiskey on top of the suds.

Fun stuff.


Golf gets a bad image from all the white belted flat-brim-wearing types in overly tight clothes.


Its a great social game and something will challenge everything you
have….mental discipline, physical ability, coordination and ability and to maintain composure……all while quenching a thirst. 


Some of the same guys I played with are the same I shoot & fish with.


----------



## transfixer

Managed to fine tune the zero's on my 8.5in 300bo pistol and my 10.5in 300bo pistol today,  swapped optics around a while back and had never finalized the zero on either of them.   the 8.5in is equipped with a LAW tactical folder , and it will live in the backseat of my truck once again starting tomorrow,  50yd zero,   I don't see myself needing that one much further than that .  I'll check it at 100 at some point just to see , but am fairly confident it will hit man sized targets at that distance even with a 50yd zero


----------



## Dub

transfixer said:


> Managed to fine tune the zero's on my 8.5in 300bo pistol and my 10.5in 300bo pistol today,  swapped optics around a while back and had never finalized the zero on either of them.   the 8.5in is equipped with a LAW tactical folder , and it will live in the backseat of my truck once again starting tomorrow,  50yd zero,   I don't see myself needing that one much further than that .  I'll check it at 100 at some point just to see , but am fairly confident it will hit man sized targets at that distance even with a 50yd zero




Those LAW hinges are really slick !


----------



## transfixer

Dub said:


> Those LAW hinges are really slick !



 Yes, I originally had bought the Sylvan arms,  didn't care for it , never even installed it,  the LAW's are worth the extra $ in my opinion


----------



## Jester896

transfixer said:


> Yes, I originally had bought the Sylvan arms,  didn't care for it , never even installed it,  the LAW's are worth the extra $ in my opinion


The Laws were out of stock everywhere when I did my 9mm and I used the Sylvan. What are the differences that you feel make the extra worth it?


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> The Laws were out of stock everywhere when I did my 9mm and I used the Sylvan. What are the differences that you feel make the extra worth it?



  the LAW's are more compact for one thing,  not having to use the extension, and overall the quality just feels better ,,and to me they just look better installed than the Sylvan .  I've not heard of anyone having issues with the Sylvan though,  but overall most admit the LAW version is the better version of the two.  They do cost more,, considering you can get the Sylvan on sale a lot of times pretty cheap,   the LAW is about twice the price


----------



## Dub

transfixer said:


> the LAW's are more compact for one thing,  not having to use the extension, and overall the quality just feels better ,,and to me they just look better installed than the Sylvan .  I've not heard of anyone having issues with the Sylvan though,  but overall most admit the LAW version is the better version of the two.  They do cost more,, considering you can get the Sylvan on sale a lot of times pretty cheap,   the LAW is about twice the price




Do you think the LAW piece will work with a Magpul PRS Gen3 stock ?

On an AR-15 ?

On an AR-10 ?

Whatcha think @Jester896  ?


----------



## Jester896

not sure it would work on a rifle length tube


----------



## Nimrod71

Today I met two of my friends at the gun range.  We could have waited and hour, the fog was so thick we couldn't see the targets at 50 yds.  C J was shooting a new load in his 6.5 CM Ruger Target rifle.  He can shoot.  He put 5 shots in a dime size hole at 100 yds.  David was shooting his custom built 6 mm BR and even made a smaller hole with 5 rounds.

Well, I was the odd man out.  I started with my Ruger American 243.  The first 5 shots were over a 3 inch area.  Then I switched to my Howa 308.  The first 3 shots all touched in a nice clover leaf, the 4 was out and inch.

After the 243 cooled off I tried it again with a different hold.  It worked better.  I fired 4 more rounds and they were in about a 1 inch circle.  I wasn't to worried because the load is one I made up just to use up old bullets.  I have managed to collect 23 boxes of odd bullets that I bought years ago and they just didn't shoot well, so to save my Serra's I am shooting up these odd bullets.  This rifle will shoot my Serra 85 ga. BTHP bullets in a dime at 100 yd.


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> not sure it would work on a rifle length tube



  I'm not sure why it wouldn't ?  the extension piece that comes with the LAW makes up the difference in length added by the attachment,  so the buffer travel would remain the same as before ,  it would make the length of pull longer,   not sure how that would effect the use of that stock, as I've not used one ?    I have installed the small blocking pieces in the AR pistol I use mine on,  so the length of pull does not go over 13.5in


----------



## Jester896

transfixer said:


> I'm not sure why it wouldn't ?  the extension piece that comes with the LAW makes up the difference in length added by the attachment,  so the buffer travel would remain the same as before ,  it would make the length of pull longer,   not sure how that would effect the use of that stock, as I've not used one ?    I have installed the small blocking pieces in the AR pistol I use mine on,  so the length of pull does not go over 13.5in



For me it is more of a personal preference I guess.  I guess in all reality it would if you were able to properly torque the tub.  I know they will work with Carbine tubes because they use castle nuts.  IIRC the PRS stocks are recommended to be used with rifle length tubes or fixed stock tubes. They will work with mil-spec carbine tubes it is just not the recommended install for the PRS stock.

Installing one of these is more about making something more compact for transport or storage.  I don't understand, for me, why I would need to make my Precision Rifle more compact.


----------



## transfixer

the only reason I would think it would be a benefit on a rifle would be if you kept a dedicated can on one, and being that long it wouldn't fit in most rifle cases .


----------



## Jester896

most today are quick connect...funny..mine are all direct


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> most today are quick connect...funny..mine are all direct



 Haven't pulled the trigger on one yet,  but the first one I plan on will be direct thread, still waiting to see if that E-filing is actually going to be faster


----------



## Jester896

transfixer said:


> still waiting to see if that E-filing is actually going to be faster



it is looking like it now that they have some of the bugs worked out.  I saw a dealer in FL say 101 days I think one it went through.


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> it is looking like it now that they have some of the bugs worked out.  I saw a dealer in FL say 101 days I think one it went through.



  Hope so,  now I just have to find a dealer that already has the one, or one of the ones I want in stock already !


----------



## ChidJ

I haven't done the eform (I've heard folks getting them back anywhere from 65-120 days) yet but there is a place in Atlanta that has a Silencer Shop kiosk so you can eform any can they have from the kiosk, one stop, everything is done (they say). I'll report back whenever I head up there. Even at 120 days, it still beats the pants off of waiting 12-15 months for paper forms

Georgia Gun Store
georgiagunstore.com


----------



## SC Hunter

transfixer said:


> Hope so,  now I just have to find a dealer that already has the one, or one of the ones I want in stock already !


The Efile system worked for me. I bought one on December 16th and it was approved in March. I was slightly impressed.


----------



## SC Hunter

ChidJ said:


> I haven't done the eform (I've heard folks getting them back anywhere from 65-120 days) yet but there is a place in Atlanta that has a Silencer Shop kiosk so you can eform any can they have from the kiosk, one stop, everything is done (they say). I'll report back whenever I head up there. Even at 120 days, it still beats the pants off of waiting 12-15 months for paper forms
> 
> Georgia Gun Store
> georgiagunstore.com


Barrows also has a kiosk. I did everything there and the took my little picture and we were done. Simple and easy.


----------



## ChidJ

SC Hunter said:


> The Efile system worked for me. I bought one on December 16th and it was approved in March. I was slightly impressed.



I don't know why but when I read "slightly impressed" I laughed out loud in cubicle to the point other people peeked in to see what was going on


----------



## Jester896

ran 25 through this ugly black gun the other day.  I do not think a box of shells went through it from my understanding before I picked it up from a buddy's estate.  It was just like all those videos you see on YouTube showing hang ups after every shot.  I changed to the stick mag from the 20rd drum and the last 6 rounds didn't hang.  If I get it worked out she shoots pretty fast...not sure it is as fast as my Benelli.  Might run them both on the shot timer to see.


----------



## Dub

Took a few minutes this afternoon amidst running errands to stop off at a great thinking spot.  

One of those places where you pull up, drop the tailgate and enjoy the peace and quiet and sip on a Diet Dew.

The loudest sounds being the beads of sweat & the condensation from plastic bottle dripping onto the tailgate.  

Relaxing.    Hotter'n'hades, but relaxing.



Tossed the freshly emptied bottle out with weak overhand. 

Stood up, drew and gave it a good old fashioned plinking with 8rds of 230gr pew. 

Retrieved  the bottle, tossed it in the bed, reloaded both the gun and fished another Diet Dewski outa the cooler and fired up the Yota and went about my bidness.


Mighty relaxing few minutes.




Carry gun today was the Baer UTC in a Milt Sparks 55BN.
Very comfortable.
Hid nicely beneath a Columbia fishing shirt.

















I appreciate the sight channel they build into these & the SS2.  I've yet to have a problem with the fiber optics on carry guns.


----------



## rosewood

Went Sunday evening and chronyed some loads in my S&W Mod67.  We also tested loads in my brothers G38 45 GAP.  My handloads were tighter groups than factory and it was the first time testing them.  Was quite happy.  Put a few downrange with my S&W 1006 and 1013 on steel just for funsies.

Rosewood


----------



## frankwright

I went to the gun range this morning.
I shot my Glock 19X to verify zero after the rear sight came loose.
I shot my Ruger PC carbine as I added a riser to the Red Dot. Just had to adjust it a little and it was good to go.
Shot my G45 with Dot to get ready for Sunday's IDPA Match. I did some precision shooting and then did timed drills from the holster, strong and support hand shooting, a little bit of every thing!
Started to get warm so I headed home!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I went to the gun range this morning.
> I shot my Glock 19X to verify zero after the rear sight came loose.
> I shot my Ruger PC carbine as I added a riser to the Red Dot. Just had to adjust it a little and it was good to go.
> Shot my G45 with Dot to get ready for Sunday's IDPA Match. I did some precision shooting and then did timed drills from the holster, strong and support hand shooting, a little bit of every thing!
> Started to get warm so I headed home!




You got a lot accomplished.


Which stock does your Ruger PC carbine have ?

I've seen some that look like a traditional style rifle stock....some have the AR style with ability to fold.

How reliable has it been for you ?


----------



## bullgator

Friend came over and we shot out back. First his CMMG Banshee .45 pcc with 6” barrel. It shot great but his Gemtech suppressor didn’t impress me. What did impress me was his new Staccato 3.9“ 9mm. At about 13 yds. I put about 14 rounds into a 2” group at exact POI. We finished up by putting a red dot on his Ruger PC9 and getting it sighted in.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Friend came over and we shot out back. First his CMMG Banshee .45 pcc with 6” barrel. It shot great but his Gemtech suppressor didn’t impress me. What did impress me was his new Staccato 3.9“ 9mm. At about 13 yds. I put about 14 rounds into a 2” group at exact POI. We finished up by putting a red dot on his Ruger PC9 and getting it sighted in.




The C2 ?


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> The C2 ?


Yep.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Yep.



I struggled with closing between the C2 and the larger steel-framed P., 

That C2 would have been a good bit more concealable and I'm sure every bit as accurate.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> I struggled with closing between the C2 and the larger steel-framed P.,
> 
> That C2 would have been a good bit more concealable and I'm sure every bit as accurate.


I was impressed.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> I was impressed.



I can understand why.    

Staccato seems to have a solid design and well executed build process.

I only had one aggravation with my P DPO.    The thumb safeties were blunt edged surfaces on their edge...zero blending.  Created a bite.  Callouses would build up just fine and take care of it....but a high round count session a week later would create another bloody blister. 


Staccato took care of it on their dime and what they sent back was gloriously comfortable.    I'm guessing you can call in and place your order and request these smooth radius parts from the start.

The gunsmith also tweeked my trigger just a tad, too.   I'm a fan. 



BEFORE:













AFTER:


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> I can understand why.
> 
> Staccato seems to have a solid design and well executed build process.
> 
> I only had one aggravation with my P DPO.    The thumb safeties were blunt edged surfaces on their edge...zero blending.  Created a bite.  Callouses would build up just fine and take care of it....but a high round count session a week later would create another bloody blister.
> 
> 
> Staccato took care of it on their dime and what they sent back was gloriously comfortable.    I'm guessing you can call in and place your order and request these smooth radius parts from the start.
> 
> The gunsmith also tweeked my trigger just a tad, too.   I'm a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


Nice. I guess the post-sales support is part of that price tag on the high end pistols. If I’m ever in the 2k pistol market I will certainly consider them.


----------



## Dub

Range trip. 

Fast 150.

Good news is that it felt mighty good.....bad news is that I don't believe I knocked the rust off...still a pile of it.    Only shooting I've done in a while was just a tailgate quicky one afternoon when I put down an aggressive Diet Dew bottle that needed putting down.   



*Start*:





*Finished*:





Told you it was fast.   









A few runs from the holstered EDC X9.  10yds & 15yds.   50 rds total.









Got into the new X-Tac next.  10yrds.  No draws....just let it run.   100rds total.



First magazine ever fired through it:








Last magazine:







Impressions are that the X-Tac is buttery smooth and those are the fastest fixed sights I've ever used.

They set up for my eye well.  Ample daylight on either side of front sight....found sight picture recovered almost immediately.  Couldn't help but pull the trigger upon the green dot's rapid arrival each time.

Pulling the trigger....pressing the trigger, I should say, was a real joy.    I'm very happy.



Ten different mags used, each had been loaded  to 10rds & sat overnight. 

I loaded the gun using the slide lock on each magazine. 

Only issues that I had were a single failure to return fully to battery (simple nudge with my thumb and she went home just fine) and a single failure to slide lock open upon empty.    

It was also the first time using these magazines, too. 

No worries over either issue. 







Cleaned & inspected both guns when I got home.






















Big fan of the EDC X9 adj rear & gold front config.












X-Tac:













Decided to change to the black cherry trak patterned grips while I was cleaning it.   I'll run those on a few sessions and see how they do.  Fairly aggressive.











Cleaned, inspected, oiled and ready to run next time.


----------



## Railroader

I ain't shot nothing lately...Feel some pistol shootin' coming on. Need to get out the truck guns, shoot up what's in them and spare mags, new ammo and a cleaning for all of them.

Maybe this weekend.

And I'm with you @Dub...

Dew Bottles gotta DIE!!!


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> I ain't shot nothing lately...Feel some pistol shootin' coming on. Need to get out the truck guns, shoot up what's in them and spare mags, new ammo and a cleaning for all of them.
> 
> Maybe this weekend.
> 
> And I'm with you @Dub...
> 
> Dew Bottles gotta DIE!!!





Yessir.......hope you get out this weekend and enjoy the recoil. 

I sorta scratched the handgun itch today.....but rifles are calling my name something fierce.


----------



## deerslayer357

Shot the 10mm TRP longslide and the Blackhawk 41mag this morning.  The 41 is ready and willing for deer season.  The 10 still needs a little work to get the range I want for hunting.  

Now I just need Dillon to ship my orders so I can get those set up and running!


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Shot the 10mm TRP longslide and the Blackhawk 41mag this morning.  The 41 is ready and willing for deer season.  The 10 still needs a little work to get the range I want for hunting.
> 
> Now I just need Dillon to ship my orders so I can get those set up and running!




Sounds great on the .41mag being ready & 10mm coming around.

Sorry to hear that Dillon hasn't shipped your gear.   I found out the hard way they don't always make it clear when you place the online orders that some part of it is on backorder.   It can foul up the whole order from shipping.   For example, I ordered a press "kit" from them......the scale was on backorder so the whole shipment held up...not email or contact from them.  

Had to call.   It was then that I ran into the one lone jerk employed by Dillon.  Middle aged sounding guy, abrasive, short clipped answers with zero explanation of them, slow droopy voice...probably moves slow and does minimal actual work.  

After all I'd heard about Dillon....how great their customer service was and such....this dufus was the very first person I encountered. 

I asked to speak to someone else and made it to a different guy who was extremely helpful in getting the backordered part deleted and the remainder of the order shipped out. He apologized for the dufus and said the guy "has issues".  No kidding.   Proof that everywhere you go...there will be good folks and idjuts.

I hope you aren't in backorder limbo.....but a phone call may help to explain the delay and what to expect.

One thing that I was surprised of when my gear came....the press was in a large white box with blue graphics clearly showing what was inside of it.   I'd been following it on the tracking so I made it home right around the time it was delivered. 

In today's environment with all the virtue signaling and woke foolishness....I hope the conspicuous labeling doesn't make waves along the delivery chain to you.

I'm concerned about us being able to mail order components, ammo, parts and etc. 

We've gotta vote these goons out of office ASAP.


----------



## Railroader

Yep, had a little range session today with one of my best friends.  He's the owner of one of my trappin' spots, The Goat Pen, and still has a coyote lurking around.

He wants to try and shoot him when he comes thru some evening, so we fixed him up with a cool combo.

He has a little .300 BO Remington Model 7 with a muffler, so we mounted my Sightmark Wraith on top and sighted her in with some 200 gr subsonic something or others...

A fun little project, and the thing makes no more racket than a Red Ryder...


----------



## bullgator

Went to Shooters World at The Villages with a friend and his daughter. I shot my 320 XCompact, Walther PPQ M2, and my Dan Wesson Valor 10mm. The DW had given me FtF issues since I got it new a few years ago. Today it ran without a hitch with both factory and reloads. I think it might finally be breaking in.


----------



## frankwright

I sure did and it was humid as heck!
Met two friends at the range and did some shooting.
I shot my Sig 365 I just got back from Maple Leaf Customs having it machined for a Red Dot, and added a Wilson Combat XL Frame Module.
I also shot my new Sig 320X. It was a Compact but I added the Wilson Combat Carry Frame that gives me a full grip.
Everything shot great but I am ready for a cool breeze!


----------



## Adam5

I got in a little trigger after work today.


----------



## bullgator

Adam5 said:


> I got in a little trigger after work today.


What’s the bobtail on the left?


----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> What’s the bobtail on the left?


 Para Ordnance make a bobtail 1911 and the also make one called L.T,C.


----------



## Adam5

That’s a Para LTC 9mm


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I got in a little trigger after work today.




That's some tight shooting with each.    


Do you have a favorite....or does your preference shift between them ?


----------



## bullgator

Adam5 said:


> That’s a Para LTC 9mm


Very nice. Para is know for double stack 1911s. That looks like a single…..?


----------



## bullgator

Adam5 said:


> That’s a Para LTC 9mm


OK, now the knife! 

Kinda looks like a Buck 110 variant. I’m guessing it’s not with the Damascus blade and ornamental accents.


----------



## Jester896

The 110 may be on the table too.  I have one from back in my automotive days with a Champion Spark Plug Logo in the blade.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> The 110 may be on the table too.  I have one from back in my automotive days with a Champion Spark Plug Logo in the blade.


I see that now. He one in the trigger guard just might be a special edition Buck.


----------



## Adam5

bullgator said:


> OK, now the knife!



It’s nothing special, just a $20 eBay special that I use as a beater. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1245481581...J6pXfzCSDe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## bullgator

Adam5 said:


> It’s nothing special, just a $20 eBay special that I use as a beater.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1245481581...J6pXfzCSDe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Well ya fooled me. It displays well from that angle.


----------



## Jester896

This made me go look for it.  This and a 305 were my EDC long ago...back when it was common to put SS# on stuff


----------



## heggy

Shot at the monthly CMP matches at Floyd County Wildlife Association ( https://www.floydcountywildlifeclub.com/ 
Got 2 relays in.
First relay I shot my Garand.

266 with 3 Xs, good enough for bronze.
Second relay was with my AR-15.  Going well until offhand.  Match director noticed 2 of my bullets vaporized about 25 yards in front of me.  2 misses took me out the running for a second medal.
Next CMP match at FCWA is August 20th.
Take Care.


----------



## FlipKing

After being basically one group away from selling this rifle....I finally found an ammo that it likes. It's been a journey! Lol


----------



## Railroader

With squirrel season fast approaching, The Kid and Little Brother loaded up their huntin' vests and shot up a box each with their shotguns.  The Kid has my old Stevens 94Y single 20, and Little Brother has The Kid's old Rossi .410 single.

I was throwing cans and Dew Bottles from behind them, and their mission was to hit it ASAP when it hit the ground.  

I was throwing and they were blastin' as hard as they could go.  Kind of a fun departure from our usual slow fire rifle shooting.

The hulls will be used for .22 targets, later on.


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> With squirrel season fast approaching, The Kid and Little Brother loaded up their huntin' vests and shot up a box each with their shotguns.  The Kid has my old Stevens 94Y single 20, and Little Brother has The Kid's old Rossi .410 single.
> 
> I was throwing cans and Dew Bottles from behind them, and their mission was to hit it ASAP when it hit the ground.
> 
> I was throwing and they were blastin' as hard as they could go.  Kind of a fun departure from our usual slow fire rifle shooting.
> 
> The hulls will be used for .22 targets, later on.




Doesn‘t get any better than that !!!


Fun times with the promise of more fun plinking off those  spent hulls.


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> After being basically one group away from selling this rifle....I finally found an ammo that it likes. It's been a journey! Lol
> View attachment 1164080View attachment 1164079




It would have taken me a while to try 180gr in my .308, too.

I have always stayed with 150gr or 165gr. in my .308 guns.

Gonna feel odd playing with 110gr & 130gr monos soon.


Glad you struck paydirt with something favorable. ??


----------



## FlipKing

Dub said:


> It would have taken me a while to try 180gr in my .308, too.
> 
> I have always stayed with 150gr or 165gr. in my .308 guns.
> 
> Gonna feel odd playing with 110gr & 130gr monos soon.
> 
> 
> Glad you struck paydirt with something favorable. ??



I had previously tried 178s. But not 180s. Christensen Arms suggested Black Hills 180s. Couldn't find those but did find Federal Trophy Bonded 180s and those seem to have done the trick. I probably tried 8+ different hunting ammos. It shoots  168 smks just fine ?‍


----------



## rosewood

Railroader said:


> With squirrel season fast approaching, The Kid and Little Brother loaded up their huntin' vests and shot up a box each with their shotguns.  The Kid has my old Stevens 94Y single 20, and Little Brother has The Kid's old Rossi .410 single.
> 
> I was throwing cans and Dew Bottles from behind them, and their mission was to hit it ASAP when it hit the ground.
> 
> I was throwing and they were blastin' as hard as they could go.  Kind of a fun departure from our usual slow fire rifle shooting.
> 
> The hulls will be used for .22 targets, later on.


NO, don't do it.  .410 hulls both new and once fired are unobtainum right now.  You can probably trade them off.  Use bottle caps or something instead.

Rosewood


----------



## Railroader

rosewood said:


> NO, don't do it.  .410 hulls both new and once fired are unobtainum right now.  You can probably trade them off.  Use bottle caps or something instead.
> 
> Rosewood



Far as I know, the cheapo Federals aren't reloadable???


----------



## rosewood

Railroader said:


> Far as I know, the cheapo Federals aren't reloadable???


Don't think I have ever found a shotgun shell that wasn't reloadable.  Even the all plastic Activ hulls can be reloaded.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Didn't shoot anything today, but spent the time getting scopes mounted on a pair of Rugers that I plan on hunting with this upcoming season.

@menhadenman , I finally....after having this thing in the safe forever....finally got around to it.    It's the .30'06 model they dropped from the FTW Ranch model lineup.   I picked it up at a huge discount for it being discontinued.  

Sorta scary fo me to see Ruger dropping .30'06 & .270 Win from some of their models.   



I used a 4-12x44 Vortex that has been waiting, too, 







Set it up for the max length of pull using all the equipped spacers.  









I was in luck, too.....found the weight-matched non-ported piece for hunting,    I'm eager to get it dialed in on a load and then test the point of impact shift, if any, between ported piece and the non-ported piece.     












Next was a Super RedHawk .44mag 7.5".   Burris 2-7 atop.


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Didn't shoot anything today, but spent the time getting scopes mounted on a pair of Rugers that I plan on hunting with this upcoming season.
> 
> @menhadenman , I finally....after having this thing in the safe forever....finally got around to it.    It's the .30'06 model they dropped from the FTW Ranch model lineup.   I picked it up at a huge discount for it being discontinued.
> 
> Sorta scary fo me to see Ruger dropping .30'06 & .270 Win from some of their models.
> 
> 
> 
> I used a 4-12x44 Vortex that has been waiting, too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set it up for the max length of pull using all the equipped spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in luck, too.....found the weight-matched non-ported piece for hunting,    I'm eager to get it dialed in on a load and then test the point of impact shift, if any, between ported piece and the non-ported piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a Super RedHawk .44mag 7.5".   Burris 2-7 atop.



Ain't Ruger rings just the coolest???


----------



## Dub

Railroader said:


> Ain't Ruger rings just the coolest???




Yes sir.    They are at that.    



I believe they are still in the practice of allowing you to send in the supplied rings and they'll swap for whatever size you need in the event  the gun you bought (new-original buyer & register the gun with them) will be using scope of dimensions not accommodated by the supplied rings.

EDIT: cellphone typos


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Didn't shoot anything today, but spent the time getting scopes mounted on a pair of Rugers that I plan on hunting with this upcoming season.
> 
> @menhadenman , I finally....after having this thing in the safe forever....finally got around to it.    It's the .30'06 model they dropped from the FTW Ranch model lineup.   I picked it up at a huge discount for it being discontinued.
> 
> Sorta scary fo me to see Ruger dropping .30'06 & .270 Win from some of their models.
> 
> 
> 
> I used a 4-12x44 Vortex that has been waiting, too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set it up for the max length of pull using all the equipped spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in luck, too.....found the weight-matched non-ported piece for hunting,    I'm eager to get it dialed in on a load and then test the point of impact shift, if any, between ported piece and the non-ported piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a Super RedHawk .44mag 7.5".   Burris 2-7 atop.


That FTW is a sweet gun and 30-06 is hard to beat (back to back world war winner)… I’m still having some goofy feed issues that they claim is the mag spring. Gotta get back to the bench soon because my antelope hunt will be here quick. Have four rifles to whittle down on which one will make the trip.


----------



## menhadenman

Oh yeah we did some shooting yesterday! Had six kids (three of mine) spank five boxes of 20 gauge on clays, maybe 500 rounds of 22 LR in about five different pistols, and probably 250 rounds of 9 mm in four guns. A little 380 shooting with my niece to top it off.


----------



## Jester896

worked most of the weekend...but I did get a round of skeet in this afternoon.
if I shot more than once every 6-8 weeks I could probably break more then 21.
missed high #2, high #3, high #6 and high #7...wiped it off...put it up and came home


----------



## Jester896

I didn't but I did get the results from the .22 match I shot.  Won a Master Shooter Medal 1st time out.



Took 3rd too I think he said.

Scores:
100-5X
98-5X
94-1X Bad Day 
87-3x Worse Day 

Changed scope, ammo (from S-K to Tenex) and front rest from bag to bipod ...no rear support...hand only.  My 6" Harris bipods are too high for these benches...need to find one of those old 4" Caldwells
100-7X
100-9X
100-10X
100-10X
100-10X
100-9X
100-8x

4 places above Master Shooter. in these matches.  Told him I would try and do better next time


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I didn't but I did get the results from the .22 match I shot.  Won a Master Shooter Medal 1st time out.
> 
> View attachment 1166369
> 
> Took 3rd too I think he said.
> 
> Scores:
> 100-5X
> 98-5X
> 94-1X Bad Day
> 87-3x Worse Day
> 
> Changed scope, ammo (from S-K to Tenex) and front rest from bag to bipod ...no rear support...hand only.  My 6" Harris bipods are too high for these benches...need to find one of those old 4" Caldwells
> 100-7X
> 100-9X
> 100-10X
> 100-10X
> 100-10X
> 100-9X
> 100-8x
> 
> 4 places above Master Shooter. in these matches.  Told him I would try and do better next time












Excellent shooting.


First time out ????


Dangitman, that is serious.    

Well done.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Excellent shooting.
> 
> 
> First time out ????



Thanks!

yes, this is my first ever .22LR shooting in an organized event.  All other has been minute of squirrel, rabbit or shotgun shells off the fence post when Maw Maw showed me how she did it 50+ years ago.

I did ask if I could shoot centerfire next time


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> View attachment 1166420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent shooting.
> 
> 
> First time out ????
> 
> 
> Dangitman, that is serious.
> 
> Well done.



I was gonna say the same... getting an award for shooting is top notch. Maybe one day I'll be as bad of a man as jester?


----------



## blood on the ground

Why yes I did shoot something today! Stacking arrows at 30 and 40 yards inside the bullseye almost every release! Looking forward to deer season and most especially October! My son and I are making our way to Kentucky!


----------



## Dub

*Heat index over 100.....kept it indoors today for a quick 153rds & bought a new bucket*








Have a pile of stuff to get done today on my last day off today.....had to hit the range, though. 
It's been two weeks and I was getting antsy.

Shot today's carry gun, Springfield SA-35 and a Staccato P DPO.

15rds in the Springfield mags and 26rds in the 170mm 2011 mags.























10 yrds.

Ran 5 mags with the carry gun at center mass.  Double-tap pace.


Ran the next 3 mega-mags at the noggin with the 2011. Double-tap & triple-tap pace....weaponlight &  RMR  in use. 
I love how the  Streamlight cuts through the smokey haze and the ? hovers right over Bad Guy's face.  All I had to do was press the bang switch and hang on. 
























Nothing but praise for Paul at Warbird Leather on his handiwork for today's IWB holster.















The SA-35 carries easy and performs well.   My only two desires are to change the front sight and to swap for a wider ledge thumb safety.   In time, I aim to do both.
























And.....the new bucket.....





Standard Home Depot variety.













Filled with range pickup 9mm brass.






















I'd hossed her up into the backseat and buckled her in for the ride home and pit stops on the way.


At home, however, grabbed a hand truck.  Why tote what can be rolled ?









One of these days I'll deprime, clean and resize it.    Today, however, is not that day.


The protein shake that sufficed for breakfuss & lunch has worn off......and  early supper is gonna be had.


Going to get busy  on this soon.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> *Heat index over 100.....kept it indoors today for a quick 153rds & bought a new bucket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a pile of stuff to get done today on my last day off today.....had to hit the range, though.
> It's been two weeks and I was getting antsy.
> 
> Shot today's carry gun, Springfield SA-35 and a Staccato P DPO.
> 
> 15rds in the Springfield mags and 26rds in the 170mm 2011 mags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 yrds.
> 
> Ran 5 mags with the carry gun at center mass.  Double-tap pace.
> 
> 
> Ran the next 3 mega-mags at the noggin with the 2011. Double-tap & triple-tap pace....weaponlight &  RMR  in use.
> I love how the  Streamlight cuts through the smokey haze and the ? hovers right over Bad Guy's face.  All I had to do was press the bang switch and hang on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but praise for Paul at Warbird Leather on his handiwork for today's IWB holster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA-35 carries easy and performs well.   My only two desires are to change the front sight and to swap for a wider ledge thumb safety.   In time, I aim to do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....the new bucket.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Home Depot variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled with range pickup 9mm brass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hossed her up into the backseat and buckled her in for the ride home and pit stops on the way.
> 
> 
> At home, however, grabbed a hand truck.  Why tote what can be rolled ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I'll deprime, clean and resize it.    Today, however, is not that day.
> 
> 
> The protein shake that sufficed for breakfuss & lunch has worn off......and and early supper is gonna be had.
> 
> 
> Going to get busy  on this soon.


Both very nice handguns! Looks like a fun day for you!


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> *Heat index over 100.....kept it indoors today for a quick 153rds & bought a new bucket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a pile of stuff to get done today on my last day off today.....had to hit the range, though.
> It's been two weeks and I was getting antsy.
> 
> Shot today's carry gun, Springfield SA-35 and a Staccato P DPO.
> 
> 15rds in the Springfield mags and 26rds in the 170mm 2011 mags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 yrds.
> 
> Ran 5 mags with the carry gun at center mass.  Double-tap pace.
> 
> 
> Ran the next 3 mega-mags at the noggin with the 2011. Double-tap & triple-tap pace....weaponlight &  RMR  in use.
> I love how the  Streamlight cuts through the smokey haze and the ? hovers right over Bad Guy's face.  All I had to do was press the bang switch and hang on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but praise for Paul at Warbird Leather on his handiwork for today's IWB holster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA-35 carries easy and performs well.   My only two desires are to change the front sight and to swap for a wider ledge thumb safety.   In time, I aim to do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.....the new bucket.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Home Depot variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled with range pickup 9mm brass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hossed her up into the backseat and buckled her in for the ride home and pit stops on the way.
> 
> 
> At home, however, grabbed a hand truck.  Why tote what can be rolled ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I'll deprime, clean and resize it.    Today, however, is not that day.
> 
> 
> The protein shake that sufficed for breakfuss & lunch has worn off......and  early supper is gonna be had.
> 
> 
> Going to get busy  on this soon.



Man I pity the fool that messes with you when you’re packin! I have a RMR on my G19 and shoot extremely well with it (and I’m not a very good handgunner). This thread is going to make me get my 1911s out this weekend.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Both very nice handguns! Looks like a fun day for you!



Thanks.   That SA-35 is the first & only  "HiPower" I've owned.  
I've shot a few over the years....just waited too late to get the Browning model I liked.

LGS ordered it for me (below MSRP, when they were selling for 200% when released).    It came in a couple-three months after the release date.

My initial impressions of it were that it was a well functioning gun, but I had a hard time running it in comparison to a 1911 trigger.

Had it in the safe for several months and recently started working with it again.  The thicker grips I added really help with control yet don't present any issues with concealment. 


I believe that SA did very well with the gun and kept the price down.  I will replace the thumb safety with something with a bit more ledge and the front sight is either going to get replaced....or bored out for a channel that'll hold fiber optic with top/side  porting for ambient light.





menhadenman said:


> Man I pity the fool that messes with you when you’re packin! I have a RMR on my G19 and shoot extremely well with it (and I’m not a very good handgunner). This thread is going to make me get my 1911s out this weekend.





Those RMR's are quite a neat deal, aren't they ?

That 2011 was my first ? equipped handgun outside of a lone AR=15 pistol with an Aimpoint.

I didn't know how big the transition was going to be....turns out it was much easier than I expected.    A few sessions with the pistol in iron-sighted form....then added the RMR...and the first session I simply trusted my grip and trigger control and allowed the dot to hover.

Amazed at the result.  Able to shoot much faster.....transition to other targets much faster.....target focused vs front sight focused.  Peripheral awareness is improved.

I like having the bright green fiber optic back up sights on it, though.   Even with the RMR reputation for durability.....I like having backups.



Get those slabsided blasters out and enjoy them.    You'll be assured a few grins.
Give a little nod of thanks to JMB.


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome review brother!


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Thanks.   That SA-35 is the first & only  "HiPower" I've owned.
> I've shot a few over the years....just waited too late to get the Browning model I liked.
> 
> LGS ordered it for me (below MSRP, when they were selling for 200% when released).    It came in a couple-three months after the release date.
> 
> My initial impressions of it were that it was a well functioning gun, but I had a hard time running it in comparison to a 1911 trigger.
> 
> Had it in the safe for several months and recently started working with it again.  The thicker grips I added really help with control yet don't present any issues with concealment.
> 
> 
> I believe that SA did very well with the gun and kept the price down.  I will replace the thumb safety with something with a bit more ledge and the front sight is either going to get replaced....or bored out for a channel that'll hold fiber optic with top/side  porting for ambient light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those RMR's are quite a neat deal, aren't they ?
> 
> That 2011 was my first ? equipped handgun outside of a lone AR=15 pistol with an Aimpoint.
> 
> I didn't know how big the transition was going to be....turns out it was much easier than I expected.    A few sessions with the pistol in iron-sighted form....then added the RMR...and the first session I simply trusted my grip and trigger control and allowed the dot to hover.
> 
> Amazed at the result.  Able to shoot much faster.....transition to other targets much faster.....target focused vs front sight focused.  Peripheral awareness is improved.
> 
> I like having the bright green fiber optic back up sights on it, though.   Even with the RMR reputation for durability.....I like having backups.
> 
> 
> 
> Get those slabsided blasters out and enjoy them.    You'll be assured a few grins.
> Give a little nod of thanks to JMB.



Oh yeah I actually shoot those Kimber Custom IIs really well.

I’m with you on backup - have suppressor height backup sights on my plastic gun with RMR. Ameriglo I think.

Great setup and I carry that in my Gungighter Inc chest holster in grizz country. A mag of *16 buffalo bore +p doesn’t get as much credit as it should.  I have a 44 Blackhawk but not half as good with that one.


----------



## Jester896

yep...sure did!


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> yep...sure did!




Dangitman....ya gonna leave us hanging like that ???  



Want to see the dirty bore and tiny group pics.





EDIT:      Just seeing your range report on the other thread.    Tiny groups


----------



## Dub

Had a few minutes while out running errands to pitstop at the indoor range.












115gr Blazer aluminum cased

10yds

P229 DA/SA 75 rounds at center.  DA pull w/ doubles.  Repeated throughout the 5 magazine.

Optic zero way low.  Made rough adjustment at range...not enough. Adjs. do not click or have any type of feel.   Needed cheater glasses (not available at range) to better adj.

Gun otherwise ran fine.   The SA pulls are clean breaking, no complaints.










TRS-C up next.   52 rounds, same ammo, same distance.
Double-taps to head.  
Zero issues. 
Trigger feel is very much to my liking.
























Back home I sprayed both guns with Gibbs, then a decent wipedown and some Q-tip action.

Cleaned up well.  Wear looked even.

Some copper left on the feed ramps that Gibbs doesn't remove.  Smooth ramp surfaces.

































Reassembled & hit with more Gibbs.














Ready for next weekend.


That optic zero irks me.   I'll make sure I have what I need to make adj at the range next time.


----------



## Railroader

Dub said:


> Had a few minutes while out running errands to pitstop at the indoor range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115gr Blazer aluminum cased
> 
> 10yds
> 
> P229 DA/SA 75 rounds at center.  DA pull w/ doubles.  Repeated throughout the 5 magazine.
> 
> Optic zero way low.  Made rough adjustment at range...not enough. Adjs. do not click or have any type of feel.   Needed cheater glasses (not available at range) to better adj.
> 
> Gun otherwise ran fine.   The SA pulls are clean breaking, no complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRS-C up next.   52 rounds, same ammo, same distance.
> Double-taps to head.
> Zero issues.
> Trigger feel is very much to my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back home I sprayed both guns with Gibbs, then a decent wipedown and some Q-tip action.
> 
> Cleaned up well.  Wear looked even.
> 
> Some copper left on the feed ramps that Gibbs doesn't remove.  Smooth ramp surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembled & hit with more Gibbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for next weekend.
> 
> 
> That optic zero irks me.   I'll make sure I have what I need to make adj at the range next time.



On both my optic equipped carry guns, (G19 with Trijicon, and P320 with the Romeo) I sighted both off sandbags dead on at 15 yards.  

Works pretty good for dew bottles out to 25, and at 5.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Had a few minutes while out running errands to pitstop at the indoor range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115gr Blazer aluminum cased
> 
> 10yds
> 
> P229 DA/SA 75 rounds at center.  DA pull w/ doubles.  Repeated throughout the 5 magazine.
> 
> Optic zero way low.  Made rough adjustment at range...not enough. Adjs. do not click or have any type of feel.   Needed cheater glasses (not available at range) to better adj.
> 
> Gun otherwise ran fine.   The SA pulls are clean breaking, no complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRS-C up next.   52 rounds, same ammo, same distance.
> Double-taps to head.
> Zero issues.
> Trigger feel is very much to my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back home I sprayed both guns with Gibbs, then a decent wipedown and some Q-tip action.
> 
> Cleaned up well.  Wear looked even.
> 
> Some copper left on the feed ramps that Gibbs doesn't remove.  Smooth ramp surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembled & hit with more Gibbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for next weekend.
> 
> 
> That optic zero irks me.   I'll make sure I have what I need to make adj at the range next time.


Nice report @Dub , you're shaming me into getting out my 1911s and 9s for a solid range session. Spread too thin and distracted with rifles these days. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jester896

definitely my 9mm RO in 1911


----------



## Milkman

Someone get ready to start another thread if wanted. This one has limited out on posts.


----------



## Dub

Word


----------



## Milkman

New thread here

https://forum.gon.com/threads/did-you-shoot-anything-today-2.1022895/


----------

